#ubuntu-touch 2013-01-21
<TAsn> Hey guys. I'm having problems with geis. It seems that I'm not able to get any gestures on the root window. Is that know? does that make sense? Am I missing something?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-01-22
<sabotage> anyone know a recommended replacement for mtview in Quantal?
<sabotage> or any other tools that report/visualize the number of supported points on mutli-touch screens?
<bregma> sabotage, there's a number of tools that report the touches, I'm not sure if there are any visualization tools any more
<bregma> you could try installing the frame-tools package and run frame-test-x11 and see if it's what you're looking for
<sabotage> bregma: well, it may have to do for now, thanks
<sabotage> I see it at least reports the "Number of Touches: <n>"
<sabotage> seems to me that I had some app like mtview on a different device running 12.10 (upgraded at each release since 10.04 iirc)
<sabotage> that tool would open a window and show visual feedback of the touch points with colored circles, the darkest one being the primary touch point input
<sabotage> anyway, seems mtview was deleted from the Quantal repos and I can't find any similar alternative
<sabotage> I even devoted a few minutes to building mtview from src, but alas, the utouch-evemu libs do not appear to be available in Quantal either
<sabotage> and I've got better things to do with my time than descend into dependency "hell"
<bregma> mtview worked by reading MT events from the kernel and displaying them
<bregma> that's not really valid, expecially if you;re using the MT extension to X
<bregma> unfortunately, as far as I recall, the visualizer was never replaced
<bregma> although I definitely recall seeing some visualization tools, but I can't find them now, so they mau have been one-offs
<sabotage> well, thanks for the reply anyway... that frame-test-x11 at least has a nice concise and easily regex'd output for what I need right now
<sabotage> just not as pretty :/
<sabotage> bregma: fwiw, I fumbled my way through the PyMT instructions and finally have a /visual/ way of seeing how many inputs are being recognized
<sabotage> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/PyMT
<sabotage> missing from that wiki is the info that you must run as root in order to use the "probesysfs" input provider type
#ubuntu-touch 2013-01-23
<LIDH> hello
<LIDH> anyone to give me a hand on a problem related to touchscreen?
<bregma> LIDH, depends on your problem
<LIDH> So, I have Ubuntu 12.10 and a POS system EBN X-950 with touchscreen (EgalaxyTouch according to the manual), so, i tried $lsusb and it doesn't list the touchscreen controller. If I do a screen /dev/ttyS[0-4] can't get any input from the touchscreen. Already did $ modprobe -r usbtouchscreen and still doesn't detect, any ideas what's the problem?
#ubuntu-touch 2013-01-24
<dddggg> hi, i recently got a new laptop with 10finger multitouch. after i installed ubuntu 12.10, it was working out of the box. if i am using unity, i am able to use some multitouch gestures for moving windows etc. With xfce this doesn't work. my question is: what software is responsible for that behaviour? is that compiz?
<bregma> dddggg, window management is a function of the window manager:  unity supports window management with gestures, xfce does not
<dddggg> do you know, if that's a plugin of which i can find&edit the source easily or is the touch functionality directly compiled into compiz?
<bregma> dddggg, the gesture handling is in unity, not compiz, and the touch functionality comes from the X server through the geis API
<dddggg> i want to develop a small application, which provides a menu bar, that is shown when i do a drag gesture beginning at an edge of the screen towards its center.  do you have a suggestion how to do this? is the best way modifying the unity source? or can i interface with geis to do this?
<bregma> well, in theory you should just be able to use geis to do that, so long as the gestures you want are not already grabbed by the window manager
<dddggg> it seems that you are right. if i try to use ginn, the function geis_subscribe() fails on unity, but works on xfce
<bregma> unity grabs all 3- and 4-touch gestures on the root window
<bregma> because they're window management gestires for unity
<dddggg> do you know where this happens (which package or process)? i just downloaded the unity source package and grep'd for geis but couldn't find anything
<bregma> I think it's wrapped in a Nux class
<dddggg> yep, you are right. so i wont get arround editing the unity source code?
<dddggg> i think i've got everything what i need to start developing. thanks alot for your helb bregma
<bregma> glad I could help
<cambrianExplosio> Hey everyone, could i get some help with a touchpad problem please?
<cambrianExplosio> I have a Macbook Pro and it is sad times in ubuntu :(
#ubuntu-touch 2013-01-25
<hweg162> hi
<hweg162> is there any successor for grail? i checked http://bitmath.org/code/grail/ and the download links are dead
<bregma> hweg162, there's https://launchpad.net/grail
<bregma> it's packaged and available in the last few Ubuntu releases
<hweg162> i know it's packaged. i just wondered if there is any development going on.
<bregma> it's fairly mature at this point
<hweg162> okay, i think i need to explain what i am doing :)
<bregma> I'm not aware of any active development, but I could be mistaken
<hweg162> i am testing multitouch capabilities on a samsung slate pc series 7
<hweg162> with both ubuntu 12.04 and 12.10
<hweg162> unity recognizes three finger gesture out of the box, giving the window move and resize handles
<hweg162> but four fingers aren't recognized
<bregma> you might want to verify the touch data coming from X (xinput -test-xi2) to make sure more than 3 touches are recognized
<hweg162> so i need a way to debug this. i installed mtview and ran it. in mtview only two fingers are handled correctly. if i touch the display with three fingers it looks like random coordinates are reported from the hardware/driver/lib/whatever
<bregma> sounds like a driver problem
<hweg162> kernel driver or Xorg driver or...
<bregma> mtview only talks to the kernel
<hweg162> oh you are right. it opens /dev/input/event*
<bregma> there are some newer tool in the evemu-tools package, let you capture data for later replay
<hweg162> btw, i don't know under which circumstances mtview manages to grab that device. sometimes it's "cannot grab device" and sometimes it just works. each time run as root in X.
<bregma> you're going to have trouble opening the device reliably while X is running
<bregma> it works best from a text console
<hweg162> but mtview needs X for displaying its window
<bregma> yeah, pretty nasty, that catch-22
<bregma> we haven't really used mtview since the XINPUT changes went in to the X server, grabbing the device
<bregma> that's what the evemu tools are for
<bregma> except they dump text data
<hweg162> okay. so the wiki pages are simple outdated?
<bregma> most likely
<hweg162> okay. i'm gonna check the xinput -test-xi2 thing first
<hweg162> so XI2 are multitouch event in Xorg?
<hweg162> bregma: if xinput -test-xi2 reports RawTouchEnd and TouchEnd events, does that mean MT is basically working?
<hweg162> it looks like xf86-input-multitouch (which isn't installed by default on ubuntu) has its own gesture recognition (instead of doing it with a library on evdev basis). is this driver deprecated?
<bregma> hweg162, that driver was deprecated some time ago
<hweg162> that's valuable info, thanks
<bregma> unfortunately, I don;t know enough about the low-level protocols (evdev, etc) to help out much
<bregma> the evdev events are documented, and the xinput events are documented, but not in one central place
<hweg162> afaik the kernel delivers MT events using a specific protocol (mtdev?)
<bregma> yes
<bregma> there are a number of devices out there that do not implement the protocol correctly
<hweg162> bregma: thanks again, bye
<bregma> yw
<LIDH> hello
<LIDH> i need help configuring a PS/2 touchscreen device
<LIDH> can't get it to be detected
<bregma> does 'sudo lsinput' list anything that might remotely look like your input device?
<LIDH> nope
<LIDH> but i think i found a way to get it installed, problem is now i dont get image, because i created a new xorg.conf
#ubuntu-touch 2013-01-26
<WebVisitor-0> hey everyone, I am a somewhat newbie to ubuntu
<WebVisitor-0> looking to set up multitouch gestures on my laptop, i tried touchegg and i don't think its compatible with my hardware
<WebVisitor-0> any suggestions from anyone here
<ktogias> Hi all.
<ktogias> I got a sony vaio duo 11 ultrabook with N-trig DuoSense multitouch screen
<ktogias> the output of lsinput is http://pastebin.com/JCDkaRw6
<ktogias> The multitouch seems to semi-work under ubuntu 12.10... After running ntrig calib.sh as decribed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Calibration/Ntrig it responds to two-finger touches but not to one finger...
<ktogias> calib.sh output is http://pastebin.com/hNeu5Q3V
<ktogias> It gives an error ls: cannot access /sys/bus/hid/drivers/ntrig/*1B96*: No such file or directory
<ktogias> basename: missing operand
<ktogias> mtdev-test output is at http://pastebin.com/TX7seCeG
<ktogias> with geisview i see that just after running calib.sh a single touch is interpereted as 2 touches. one at the position of the finger and the other at 1920, 1080 corner of the screen... Subsequent single touches are not identified. it caches ony 2-finger touches...
<ktogias> Any hints please?
<ktogias> On how to go on testing, or where to look for possible solution?
<ktogias> before running calib.sh I also get (EE) [dix] N-trig DuoSense: unable to find touch point 1 in xorg.log
<ktogias> Sorry... I have a realy bad internet connection... I was disconnected.. if anyone replied to me, please repeat...
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-20
<Glen_> hi
<mnom88> Hi ! Can I access touch input from the background in Ubuntu Touch ?
<mnom88> for just a logging app and then to do some stats and analysis on what a user do in an experiment
<RAOF> mnom88: No.
<RAOF> mnom88: Firstly, we don't yet have any backgrounding API, so your app gets suspended when it goes into the background.
<RAOF> mnom88: Secondly, exposing touch input to non-focussed applications is an anti-goal for security :)
<RAOF> You'd obviously be able to build your own thing and scrape /dev/input, but you won't be able to have an app in the software centre that does that, because that's basically asking for ooodles of malware.
<jtzl> possibly stupid question... if I `adb shell` , can I then use the CLI as if I'm on an ordinary linux box?  Ie can I apt-get update and modify /etc/apt/sources.list on the phone to manage software?
<ajbrandt1> is there an image ready to flash the 2013 nexus 7?
<ajbrandt1> ajbrandt +i
<ajbrandt1> whoops.
<jtzl> hmm I can't apt-get update; the repos are all 404, tho I have network access.  i can't dpkg --reconfigure -a cuz I get read-only file system.  Anyone experience this?
<RAOF> jtzl: Yes, everyone. The Touch images use a readonly root filesystem by default, and image-based updates.
<jtzl> RAOF: gotcha - that section of that webpage makes sense now
<RAOF> You can turn off the readonly-ness; there are instructions on the page for it.
<jtzl> thank you
<jtzl> ok so I've got an rw file system, but I'm confused about these 404s on apt-get update
<jtzl> Is this what I should expect, repos-wise, on a galaxy nexus?
<jtzl> Err http://ports.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease
<RAOF> jtzl: Yeah, ports.ubuntu.com seems right. What's your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<pitti> ogra_: /var/crash cleaning> yes, we've been doing that since the beginning -- see /etc/cron.daily/apport
<timppa> Good morning, is there any known bugs in the two last trusty builds for WLAN?
<timppa> It seems that it cannot be disabled
<timppa> I'm running on Mako
<softcoder> i beleive mako (nexus 4) has documented you need to use a lower radio firmware
<softcoder> in case you have the latest 4.4 you must install the 4.3 radio firmware as mentioned in the docs
<timppa> softcoder: I never did install 4.4 on this device
<softcoder> ok, just checking
<timppa> softcoder: sure
<oSoMoN> good morning
<oSoMoN> hey ogra_, where/how do I request a package to be added to the ubuntu touch seed?
<dholbach> good morning
<didrocks> hey oSoMoN!
<didrocks> oSoMoN: see my answer on the ML
<didrocks> oSoMoN: does this make sense?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, will look at it, in a video call right now
<pitti> tvoss: I updated https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/qtubuntu-sensors/integration-tests/+merge/201742, thanks for your review!
<tvoss> pitti, good morning. Will have another look, then :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, will the recommend ensure that webapp-container is installed in the image?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: oh, touch, we disable recommends, you're right
<didrocks> oSoMoN: we can add it as a dep and | + comment for now
<didrocks> oSoMoN: the goal is to replace by oxide on the long term, right?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, no, oxide won’t replace that, oxide is only the rendering engine, the packaging structure will remain the same (only that oxide will replace the dep on qtwebkit)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ok, so why not depending on the container?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, do you mean having webbrowser-app depend on webapp-container?
<didrocks> yep
<ogra_> didrocks, hmm, you probably want to be able to install webbrowser-app standalone
<didrocks> ogra_: I don't have strong opinion, as we don't install recommends, I'm happy to seed it, doing it now
 * ogra_ would see the dep the other way round, the container should depend on webbrowser-app
<oSoMoN> didrocks, webapp-container already depends on webbrowser-app, so that would create a circular dep
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah on the other way around
<didrocks> it's the case ;)
<didrocks> I would prefer the recommends/depends combo, but let's go with seed
<ogra_> oSoMoN, i'll take care for the seed later today
<didrocks> ogra_: doing so, already opened :p
<ogra_> ok :)#
<oSoMoN> ogra_, awesome, thanks!
<Mirv> who would be working on keyboard related packages nowadays? I'd have https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/phablet-extras/maliit-framework_fix_qt52/+merge/202246
<ogra_> Mirv, bfillers team iirc
<Mirv> bfiller_away: ^ can you get some keyboard person to merge that to maliit-framework?
<Mirv> ogra_: thanks
<davmor2> popey, ogra_: can you guys try a couple of things for me,  1. open the twitter and facebook webapps for me I just get a grey page, 2. install a click app
<ogra_> davmor2, once the above discussed seed change is in webapps will work again
<davmor2> ogra_: I can't see the above seed change only just logged in ;)  I'll dig into irssi backlog after though,  thanks.  How about click?
<davmor2> ogra_: for me I click on install then at 100% it changes to error
<popey> ditto
<davmor2> need to grab the logs for that but am not actually at work yet honest
<ogra_> hmm, i installed the logviewer on all my devices last night
<ogra_> that obviously worked
<davmor2> ogra_: you on stable or proposed?
<ogra_> both
<ogra_> my mako is on stable
<ogra_> all others on proposed
<davmor2> ogra_: this is on the current image on mako
<popey> yeah, install fails here
<popey> on #137
<davmor2> ogra_: looks like it has been happening since saturday morning 134
<ogra_> right, i upgraded to 136 yesterday evening
<davmor2> but I was too busy
<ogra_> (no chnages between 136 and 137)
<popey> works fine on my stable phone
<popey> so it's not a backend issue
<davmor2> brb
<didrocks> davmor2: popey: I wonder if it's not a sso account service issue (the one running on the phone)
<popey> could be.
<didrocks> davmor2: popey: I flashed -b, so asking me to enter my account detail, and the screen doesn't do anything
<ogra_> right, there was an accxountservice update on 134
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> 135
<ogra_> err, no, first time was right
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20140118.changes
<seb128> ogra_, what about it?
<ogra_> seb128, click package installation doesnt work anymore
<didrocks> argh, all state doesn't work, /me reboots the phone
<ogra_> but there was also the dbus/apparmor changes
<seb128> ogra_, I doubt it's accountsservice
<seb128> that's a service handling local users
<seb128> like creating users
<seb128> changing pwd
<seb128> changing avatar
<seb128> etc
<ogra_> right, we have no logs yet
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6784996/
<popey> ^^ log
<ogra_> 2014-01-20 09:53:44,310 - DEBUG - "Results:
<ogra_> Fatal error: Failed to obtain authentication.
<ogra_> "
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> that's what I have when I'm trying to add my account as well
<timppa> ogra_: Click package uninstall doesn't work also...
<ogra_> yeah, most likely the same issue
<didrocks> popey: you fancy a dbus revert? :p
<timppa> Also I cannot turn off WiFi on latest trusty
<timppa> running on mako
<didrocks> _usr_bin_online-accounts-ui.32011.crash
<didrocks> popey: same for you? ^
<didrocks> ogra_: it can also be another side-effect of the env not being right in nested Mir…
<popey> -rw-r-----  1 phablet whoopsie 6.4M Jan 16 13:58 _usr_bin_online-accounts-ui.32011.crash
<popey> old
<popey> no crashes today
<didrocks> popey: mine is from today, but I guess you didn't reported/uploaded an old one
 * popey shrugs
<popey> i didnt notice it
<didrocks> I would first let ogra workarounding the env issue
<didrocks> then, we try to patch on our phone
<didrocks> and retry
<didrocks> as it seems to have a lot of cascading effects
<ogra_> didrocks, well, the change is to edit /usr/bin/ubuntu-touch-session ...
<ogra_> and change line 8 to: if [ -f "$HOME/.display-mir" ]; the
<ogra_> in case anyone wants to test
<didrocks> popey: mind trying as well? ^
 * didrocks does on his to try to log in
<ogra_> s/the/then/
<popey> ya
<ogra_> works
<didrocks> hum, even better here, the online ui account doesn't even open
<ogra_> weird
<didrocks> and the phone is totally frozen
 * didrocks reboots
<ogra_> well, i installed qmlscrabble here and it installs and runs fine
<popey> bah, read only
<didrocks> ogra_: can you revoke your creds and try restart from scratch?
<didrocks> to see if I'm just unlucky or not on the account ui
<didrocks> and same after reboot…
<didrocks> frozen again
<ogra_> no adb ?
<didrocks> ogra_: I'm connected, I see unity8 going to 80% of CPU
<didrocks> mzanetti: any idea? ^
<mzanetti> hmm... not really. latest released image?
<ogra_> mzanetti, nope. proposed
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, the proposed one, no u1 account
<didrocks> adding ogra's fix for the env var
<mzanetti> constantly at 80%? or something that triggers it?
<didrocks> I go to a click app
<didrocks> and click install
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> the keyboard pops under the credentials page
<ogra_> i can see half of the bottom rwo of the kbd
<didrocks> at least, you have a cred page, lucky you!
<didrocks> yeah, unity8 is totally blocked here…
<ogra_> well, but i cant get out of it anymore
<ogra_> toolbar doesnt work
<didrocks> mzanetti: I think we'll need you :)
<didrocks> so to sum up
<ogra_> launcher doesnt come in when swiping from the left
<didrocks> 1. latest image in -proposed
<didrocks> 2. edit /usr/bin/ubuntu-touch-session and change line 8 to: if [ -f "$HOME/.display-mir" ]; then
<ogra_> ah, at least the cancel button reacted now (after tapping it wildly)
<didrocks> 3. no u1 account, try clicking on "install" in the click scope picking any app
<didrocks> -> for me, even the u1 account UI doesn't show up
<didrocks> -> for ogra, it's stuck with keyboard below the UI, and can't get the unity8 switcher back
<ogra_> seems the shell in the bg is still in the click install view
<ogra_> which makes the app moved up by 10px or so ...
<ogra_> and kills the toolbar
<didrocks> ogra_: let me try to revert ubuntu-touch-session to see if it's nested-mir related (all those)
<ogra_> mzanetti, i opened the "install app" view in the shell (the one where you need to tap at the very bottom to go back to iconview), which offered me to create an account ...
 * didrocks looks at the diff
<mzanetti> ok... need to flash the device and try myself
<ogra_> tapping on "go to accounts" opened the accounts dialog inside the app install view (with the faded out "look through" to the icons at the bottom)
<ogra_> which seems to confuse the kbd and all bottom actions, since the shell seems to keep that part of the input
<didrocks> well, for me, the app even doesn't show up
 * ogra_ cant get out of this anymore and reboots 
<didrocks> so maybe it's under the shell
<popey> i modified my /usr/bin/ubuntu-touch-session and now unity doesn't start on my phone ☹
<ogra_> popey, are you sure you didnt typo ?
<popey> rebooting, will check
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> my toolbar seems to have constantly moved 10px up
<ogra_> even after reboot i have a stripe at the bottom where i cn see the app behind the toolbar
<ogra_> and the kbd is still behind the app :(
<ogra_> this is weird
<ogra_> (it also takes quite a few taps to activate the input field for the email)
<didrocks> hum
<popey> ogra_: i noticed the toolbar moved up here too
<mzanetti> still flashing... but reading this I'm really not sure it's actually unity8
<ogra_> popey, ah, so i'm not alone, good :)
<popey> ahh.. missed "then" in my script
<didrocks> mzanetti: I guess you are a victim on that one :)
<ogra_> popey, phew
 * didrocks reflashes
 * didrocks did ogra_'s fix and reboots on his vanilla system
<mzanetti> hm... I managed to reproduce it once. then rebootet and now it doesn't come up any more
<didrocks> mzanetti: what did you reproduce exactly? the UI showed up or not at all for you?
<mzanetti> didrocks: I already had a configured account, so I opened settings (everything fine so far)
<mzanetti> then I opened accounts and wanted to remove the ubuntu one account
<mzanetti> the moment the dialog asking if I really want to remove the account, the weirdness started happening
<didrocks> ok, there is clearly a stacking issue I guess
<didrocks> here, on my fresh system, I can't even turn wifi on, (I don't see the dialog asking me for the WPA key)
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> ogra_: downgrading touch session to 0.87
<didrocks> let's see
<mnom88> thanks RAOF for the answer yesterday, so how can I access touch events in my app using only C++ ? And can I put it as a library to be used in more than a single app ?
<didrocks> ok, now getting the wpa key asked
<mzanetti> didrocks: really weird... start unity8 doesn't work, just executing "unity8" makes it come up fine
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, some env variable missing probably with nested Mir
<xnox> popey: slangasek: phablet-test-run almost does the right thing, but the lp:ubuntu-test-cases/touch in addition to that have (a) disable power-management / black-out the screen (b) do a blind swipe to unlock to home screen
<didrocks> ok, was able to add an account now
<xnox> which generally helps a lot, which i've borrowed into my work of that code in to the proposed emulator branch.
<didrocks> and installation of click packages works
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> we need a test for that :P
<didrocks> ogra_: mzanetti: I really suggest we revert nested Mir for now and back to rev 87 of ubuntu-touch-session
<ogra_> running all AP tests to check a landing is pbviously not enough
<didrocks> there are a lot of stacking side-effects
<didrocks> yeah
 * ogra_ sighs and expects another 8 weeks 
<didrocks> ogra_: well, better to get to a state with the phone working than pushing something obviously broken
<didrocks> at least, we know now use cases to test :)
<didrocks> u1 account and wifi
<ogra_> didrocks, the one line fix didnt change it for you ?
<didrocks> ogra_: no, I got stacking issue with it
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> yeah, then let me revert it
<ogra_> :(
<didrocks> ogra_: thanks (and sorry), I'm emailing the ML
<didrocks> just to sum up the 2 use cases
<ogra_> well, dont say sorry ...
<didrocks> the wifi one is really easy at least to try
<ogra_> not your fault, our procedures are lacking ... such issues are there to improve them ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, I guess setting up a wifi network with WPA or WEP keys should be an obvious AP test we need at least
<ogra_> it is just that these big landings tend to take way to long
<cwayne_> it might also be useful to document how to make cdimage builds to test locally maybe?
<ogra_> which means everything can change underneath you until the code actually lands
<ogra_> cwayne_, we dont support cdimage images anymore
<ogra_> and we dont have an option for building your own system image yet
<cwayne_> well i meant cdimage build as in the rootfs
<cwayne_> sorry, wrong term :)
<mzanetti> didrocks: ogra_: unfortunately I don't know much about the nested mir stuff. mterry is the unity8 guy for this topic
<mzanetti> he'll show up in a bit
<ogra_> yeah
<didrocks> mzanetti: yeah, let's sync up with him
<cwayne_> it's a US holiday though
<mzanetti> d'oh
<ogra_> cwayne_, well, that will only give you a tarball (and i thought it is documented)
<cwayne_> ogra_, is it? that would actually be pretty helpful
 * ogra_ tries to find the mail 
<ogra_> cwayne_, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-June/033458.html
<ogra_> PROJECT would be ubuntu-touch ... and arch is armhf indeed ... and you should do all this inside an armhf chroot
<davmor2> didrocks, ogra_, popey: did we get to the bottom of the click apps issue if not I can look at the logs now I'm actually at work
<didrocks> davmor2: well, read that discussion ^
 * ogra_ plans since ages to wrap a "rootstock-ng" script around that ... but i never find the time
<didrocks> davmor2: basically, we revert nested Mir
<ogra_> bah, sigh, slangasek hanst committed hiw changes to the branch
<ogra_> *hasnt committed his
<didrocks> ogra_: see what feelings it's creating to us for daily-releases? :p
<davmor2> didrocks: did you manage to login in the end if not it might be the same issue as for the webapps being as that is effectively what the u1 login is?
<didrocks> davmor2: it is working in the end with the revert
<davmor2> didrocks: cool I'm still reading through the backlog
<ogra_> didrocks, uploaded
<didrocks> thanks ogra_! detailed email sent
<didrocks> ogra_: with a big hint on the AP tests needed :p
<didrocks> sil2100: any progress on the keyboard?
<didrocks> just to know if we kick an image as soon as ogra_'s touch-session is in
<didrocks> or if we still wait
<ogra_> didrocks, i would say lets have one image with only the revert to make sure all is fine
<didrocks> ogra_: I agree
<ogra_> (and give sil2100 more time ;) )
<didrocks> ogra_: the first one who sees the package published kick the image, ok? :p
<ogra_> ok
 * didrocks wonders why his 17.1 isn't on ci.ubuntu.com
<sil2100> didrocks: testing the keyboard, since from what I saw no conflicts is needed, only the = of the ubuntu-keyboard version
<didrocks> hum, not spawn
<didrocks> ogra_: maybe a server-side issue? I remember kicking it on Friday before going EOW
<sil2100> didrocks: because the new binary packages only install new files
<didrocks> sil2100: ah nice!
<sil2100> didrocks: but still, I'll propose a merge for the other debian/ change, but since it's just a packaging thing I can still perform testing in the meantime
<didrocks> sil2100: sure
<mhr3_> what's the deal with latest proposed?
<ogra_> didrocks, well, there is no 17.1 on cdimage either
<mhr3_> can't start anything there
<didrocks> mhr3_: see the ubuntu-phone ML
<mhr3_> any workarounds?
 * mhr3_ checks
<didrocks> mhr3_: my answer from 10 minutes ago
<ogra_> mhr3_, patience
<didrocks> ogra_: yeah, I didn't click strongly enough or something else :p
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> didrocks, no 17.1 on the livefs builder either, so there arrived no request on that end
<didrocks> yeah, so not sure if the issue is between the browser and the requests or on my side :p
<didrocks> not that important anyway
<pitti> kalikiana: hey, good morning, wie gehts?
<pitti> kalikiana: do you have some time to take a look at the QtSensor integration tests at https://code.launchpad.net/~pitti/qtubuntu-sensors/integration-tests/+merge/201742 ?
<ogra_> GRRR !
<ogra_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/162926137/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.ubuntu-touch-session_0.90_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
 * ogra_ checks whats wrong
<ogra_> missing bzr add :/
<stevenm> Lo, can I run touch on any x86 machine?  on a joggler would be good
<ogra_> and next try ...
<kalikiana> pitti: honestly not right now, I'm a bit busy with other stuff
<pitti> kalikiana: ack; would you like to, or are you happy with tvoss approving?
<pitti> kalikiana: (it's no problem to land that only in a week or so; not crucial)
<kalikiana> pitti: if he reviews it that's fine by me
<pitti> kalikiana: alright; I just didn't want to land that behind your back
<kalikiana> appreciated
<popey> stevenm: http://joggler.exotica.org.uk/ this guy has some images, might be good to get in contact with him and try from there
<stevenm> popey, i already know about those images - none for ubuntu touch though
<popey> sure, he only works on LTS now, and 14.04 isn't out yet
<popey> so I expect he may work on it from April
<ogra_> didrocks, package is in, triggering a build
<ogra_> running
<didrocks> ogra_: great! :)
<Laney> oSoMoN: with the webbrowser split, we don't need webbrowser-app (the package) on desktop any more, right?
<cwayne_> pitti, thanks for uploading systemd :)  do we need to merge the livecd-rootfs branch as well?
<didrocks> cwayne_: if you think about it, please update the status in the landing spreadsheet :)
<cwayne_> didrocks, yep! was gonna as soon as i saw about this branch :)
<didrocks> great, thankx ;)
<didrocks> thanks*
<pitti> cwayne_: yes; do we have a go-ahead with that now?
<dpm> morning cwayne_! It's not yet in the store, but we've got a reminders-app click package ready for testing at http://people.canonical.com/~alan/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.1.29_armhf.click
<dpm> popey, ^
<cwayne_> pitti, i believe so. the only thing is -- will it break anything that it's trying to make a symlink to a file that doesn't exist yet? (i.e. should we make it touch /etc/machine-info first, or does it not matter)
<cwayne_> dpm, nice! thanks for the heads up
<dpm> cwayne_ np :)
<pitti> cwayne_: it shouldn't break anything too hard beyond the way it already is broken due to moving the file; but it's certainly unusual to install broken symlinks by default
<cwayne_> pitti, should we have it touch the file first then?
<pitti> cwayne_: an empty file sounds not more helpful than a broken symlink
<pitti> cwayne_: either we do want to put something in there by default, then we should do that
<pitti> cwayne_: or by default we don't really want that file, then we shouldn't ship it nor the symlink
<pitti> cwayne_: hostnamed and friends should just create the file if it's not there
<ngtrieuvi> Aaf
<popey> cwayne_: don't forget you need an account at sandbox.evernote.com
<cwayne_> pitti, hm, so what's our best option here?
<pitti> cwayne_: I see nothing wrong with https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/livecd-rootfs/machine-info-writable/+merge/201542; we don't have an /etc/machine-info by default, so this will essentialaly be a no-op for machine-info
<pitti> cwayne_: and only actually affect /etc/hostname
<pitti> cwayne_: ah, I see what you mean -- we actually need the /etc/machine-info → /etc/writable/ symlink in the r/o image
<pitti> *shrug*, this approach is just irrecoverably broken
<cwayne_> yeah :/
<Laney> :/
<pitti> cwayne_: so, if an empty file doesn't break or confuse whatever consumer this file has (bluez?), livecd-rootfs can certainly create an empty file before
<cwayne_> pitti, i don't see how it could, nothing's using it if it's not set anyway
<pitti> cwayne_: ack; can you please change the MP to touch the file then?
<cwayne_> pitti, sure thing.
<cwayne_> pitti, pushed
<pitti> cwayne_: followed up; sorry for the misunderstanding
<pitti> cwayne_: so, please either *only* touch /etc/machine-info before, or create dangling symlinks, but please let's not create all such files if they don't exist
<thostr_> didrocks: ping
<didrocks> thostr_: pong
<thostr_> didrocks: can you block landing sheet item 208 for now?
 * didrocks looks
<thostr_> didrocks: we need to land 217 first and still looking for another fix to land for 208
<didrocks> thostr_: ah, it was already blocked (lok at the other tab ;))
<thostr_> ah, ok
<didrocks> thostr_: can you add that on the landing asks to precise?
<didrocks> everything's good, thanks for the catchup!
<thostr_> didrocks: yes, I did so
<ogra_> oSoMoN, so the new webapp mode adds a titlebar to all webapps ... i hope thts not wanted :)
<didrocks> thx!
<oSoMoN> ogra_, what do you mean by titlebar?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, well, the top bar all QML apps have by default
<ogra_> but without anything in it
<oSoMoN> ogra_, no, that’s definitely not wanted, I hadn’t seen that in my tests, could be a regression in the UITK maybe?
<ogra_> dunno, just noticed it
<ogra_> (install IMDB ir BBC or dict.cc from the store to see it)
<oSoMoN> yeah, trying now
<davmor2> oSoMoN: only noticed it today, any click app that is a webapp shows it,  only the core webapps with their modded configs don't
<oSoMoN> mmm, that’s weird
<oSoMoN> davmor2, mind filing a bug?
<cwayne_> pitti, pushed
<didrocks> davmor2: can you hang me over the link then? I guess it's a promotion blocker
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> definitely
<didrocks> oSoMoN: do you think you have time to look at it now?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, yeah, I’m looking at it
<didrocks> thanks oSoMoN!
<didrocks> sil2100: Mirv: cyphermox: as soon as oSoMoN has a fix, let's release webbrowser-app
<ahayzen> Hi, anyone know why Jenkins hasn't run on this MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~andrew-hayzen/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-swipe-delete-002/+merge/202171
<davmor2> oSoMoN, didrocks on it
<pitti> cwayne_: ack, thanks; so, that's approved for uploading now?
<davmor2> oSoMoN: any preference on a package to file against?
<oSoMoN> davmor2, use webapp-container
<davmor2> oSoMoN: will do
<cwayne_> pitti, i guess so? i tested the systemd packages with an empty file like this would create, so it should be good to go, unless you think we should run a local build first (which i still don't know how to do yet tbh)
<pitti> cwayne_: no, I meant in terms of landing pipeline, etc.
 * pitti feels didrocks's wrath when uploading something which changes the phone
<didrocks> pitti: as long as you tested it on the phone, I'm fine with it :)
<pitti> didrocks: I didn't; I assume cwayne_ did
<cwayne_> i tested the systemd stuff, and made this file manually
<pitti> i. e. I can't guarantee that an empty /etc/machine-info wouldn't cause some issues somewhere without extensive testing
<cwayne_> and did the whole unity8 AP suite with the systemd changes on the phone
<popey> davmor2: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-20-143139.png a screenshot for your bug ☻
<didrocks> cwayne_: hum, if pitti is quite unsure, do you mind waiting for oSoMoN to fix the webapps container and that we kick an image with the regression confirmed to be fixed?
<pitti> cwayne_: *nod*; I'll upload it then
<davmor2> popey: ta I was just setting up my n4 to grab a shot :)
<didrocks> we already had 3 regressions today
<didrocks> I would appreciate to not have 4 ;)
<pitti> didrocks: well, it's not like I *expect* trouble, just saying that I didn't test it myself
<ogra_> popey, you got an unread message
<popey> ogra_: ☻
<didrocks> pitti: if cwayne_ is 100% confident and testing it throughfully, I'm fine
<pitti> cwayne_: ^ sounded like you did that
<pitti> cwayne_: uploaded
<davmor2> didrocks, oSoMoN: https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1270848  sorry could find the webapps-container package/project to file against in lp  feel free to change it :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1270848 in webbrowser-app "[webapp-container] Grey bar that would hold a title vissible on any click webapp" [Undecided,New]
<oSoMoN> davmor2, right, the source package is webbrowser-app (webapp-container is the binary package, sorry for the confusion)
<oSoMoN> thanks!
<cwayne_> pitti, thanks :)
<ogra_> davmor2, confirmed
<davmor2> popey: hmmmppfff finally I get an n4 can I take a screenshot from the default phablet tools in saucy can I boat :( no phablet-screenshot :'(  Trusty desktop on the other hand
<cwayne_> ogra_, i tried to do a local build in my armhf chroot and had some issues.. is there any guide specific for ubuntu-touch by any chance?
<ogra_> not really, i know janimo did some testing of the build process though
<cwayne_> janimo, do we have any docs for doing a local rootfs build?
<sergiusens> cwayne_, I do it with out old jenkins scripts
<sergiusens> it is in no ways equal to what is done on the servers though
<sergiusens> out/our
<ogra_> well, the ML post from cjwatson should still apply
<ogra_> and i know jani tested that (and found some issues he found ways around)
<cwayne_> yeah i found some issues, havent found a way around it
<mnom88> Can anyone point me into the docs how can I access touch events in my app using only C++ without the QML part ?
<ThatRandomPerson> Can anyone help me with this? - "desktop_Exec (OpenFart)": "absolute path '/usr/bin/ubuntu-html5-app-launcher $@ --www=/usr/share/OpenFart/index.html' for Exec given in .desktop file."
<ogra_> drop the path
<ThatRandomPerson> How do I do that?
<ogra_> in your .desktop file remove /usr/bin/ from the exec line
<ThatRandomPerson> Thanks
<cwayne_> and /usr/share
<oSoMoN> ogra_, davmor2, didrocks: I have a tentative fix for the webapps regression, additional testing would be welcome: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/workaround-uitk-regression-header/+merge/202320
<davmor2> oSoMoN: I can try it in a bit I don't know if ogra_ didrocks or popey can try it sooner
 * ogra_ checks how big that diff is 
<ogra_> oh, lol
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/WebApps/
<ogra_> WebAppContainer.qml  qmldir
<ogra_> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<ogra_> oSoMoN, there is something wrong with the packaging i suppose
<ogra_> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ should definitely not exist on the phone
<ogra_> (that dir is the only thing in there)
<oSoMoN> ogra_, wow, what is this doing there? let me check
<ogra_> oSoMoN, confirming the fix
<ogra_> on the phone it is /usr/share/webbrowser-app/webcontainer/WebApp.qml btw
<oSoMoN> ogra_, cool, let’s hope it’s not introducing any new issue
<ogra_> in case someone wants to edit in-place quickly
<oSoMoN> ogra_, this file is shipped by ubuntu-html5-container, no idea what that package is
<ogra_> hmm, me neither
<ogra_> sil2100, didrocks ^^
<FuLgOrE> hi all.I have a Samsung Galaxy S2 (second phone). As long as there is no Nexus 5 image, I would like to try Ubuntu Touch on the SGS2. I saw in that thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2188621&page=62 that Ubuntu developer needs to patch something that several devices can use calls/sms. Is that maybe working already? Phone calls and sms are important for me,
<ogra_> better ask in the thread, i doubt there are many SGS2 users around
<oSoMoN> ogra_, ubuntu-sdk-libs depends on it
<ogra_> (here that is)
<ogra_> oSoMoN, hmm, so someone has seeded it
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, hey, any idea what the ubuntu-html5-container package is, and why is installs files in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ on arm?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, seems that was pitti
<ogra_> (who seeded it)
<oSoMoN> blame the seeder! ;)
<ogra_> heh, no, but he probably can tell why it was added
<ogra_> /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/WebApps/
<ogra_> oops
<ogra_> message:
<ogra_>   Add ubuntu-html5-container
<ogra_> thats the commit message ... not much info there
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, yes, it is a wrapper for html5 apps, there is an issue w/ the packaging being fixed atm
<ogra_> awesome :)
<oSoMoN> cool
<sil2100> \o/
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, btw, could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/workaround-uitk-regression-header/+merge/202320 ?
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, sure
<pitti> oSoMoN, ogra_: sponsored for robru, bug 1268699
<ubot5> bug 1268699 in ubuntu-touch-meta (Ubuntu) "Add a dependency on the package ubuntu-html5-container" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1268699
<pitti> (which is reffed in the changelog)
<ogra_> pitti, i looked at the seed commit, sorry
<ogra_> though that bug isnt having any information either :P
<ogra_> how helpful
 * ogra_ was wondering about the "why" ... 
<ogra_> anyway, as long as the pavkaging gets fixed all is fine i guess
<aquarius> I'm just upgrading the Ubuntu installation in my dual-boot Android/Ubuntu device. After I say "remove ubuntu", I get taken almost instantly to a screen which looks like http://ubuntuone.com/3qJNpNEvcHGYerbSzJPe7s. I've just spent five minutes looking at it waiting for the progress bar to fill up to tell me that it's finished deleting Ubuntu, until I realised that it deleted Ubuntu almost instantly and this screen
<aquarius> is the "install a new version of Ubuntu" screen. That's... really confusing, especially since I don't understand what the big purple square in the middle of the window is for. Should I report bugs about this sort of thing, or is it currently going through the design team who will fix this sort of thing?
<ogra_> aquarius, thats not an official app
<ogra_> (not going through any design, file a bug)
<aquarius> ogra_, I know, which is why I don't know whether I should report bugs about it
<ogra_> yes, you should, as described on the wikipage
<aquarius> or whether I should just, y'know, write it off to "if you don't understand this, you are not technical enough" ;)
<aquarius> aha! have found the "report bug" link.
<ogra_> :)
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, can you top-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/workaround-uitk-regression-header/+merge/202320 ?
<cwayne_> aquarius, btw were you the one asking about qi chargers?  i just had my n4 on the official n5 qi charger and it 'just worked' :)
<oSoMoN> (it passed CI)
<alex-abreu> oSoMoN, done
<ogra_> cwayne_, oh, wow, mine didnt
<oSoMoN> alex-abreu, thanks!
<ogra_> (not on the official N5 one though)
<aquarius> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/humpolec/+bug/1270865 filed.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1270865 in The Humpolec project "Removing Ubuntu gives no clear indication what to do next" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> great, the devs will like that :)
<aquarius> cwayne_, I was, and I bought the official Nexus wireless charger, and it arrived today, and it's lovely. :)
<cwayne_> aquarius, agreed :)
 * cwayne_ brb
<sil2100> ogra_, oSoMoN: so, once this merge lands, we should release webbrowser-app?
<ogra_> sil2100, yes please
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yes, we’ll need a release indeed
<oSoMoN> ogra_, has webapp-container been added to the seed already?
<ogra_> oSoMoN, yep
<ogra_> didrocks, did so
<oSoMoN> cool, thanks
<ogra_> 138 has it
<mhall119> ogra_: sergiusens: I was asked if we can get libavahi on the phone images so apps can use that data to find and interact with devices on a local network
<aquarius> ogra_, what are the disadvantages of flashing my Nexus 4 with the Android 4.3 radio image? I mean, the 4.4 radio image presumably got changes for a reason :)
<ogra_> mhall119, i wish ... sadly that drags a tail of deps with it and it would require us ti set unique names
<ogra_> aquarius, no idea, i neither ever used android 4.4 nor dual boot
<aquarius> mhall119, oh god yes please! at least make the phone able to resolve foo.local addresses. Better still, make it have a foo.local address.
<popey> mhall119: are there qml bindings for avahi?
<popey> do we need them?
<myNameIsWho> Ping Saviq  :)  do you have any time to talk to me about LauncherModel and how to use it.  I Tred to make a simple ListView to use the model , This works great for all things that are "applications://foo"  But how to get back list of running apps and also devices ect. in other words I can only get back favorite applications .
<ogra_> mhall119, i brought that up recently during my vacation, but dont remember with whom i discussed it actually ... it needs a lot of stuff (including the server side)
<myNameIsWho> or is that the only things that the model returns and I should look at other models ?
<mhall119> popey: I think joseph mills made some for his app, he's the one who is requesting it
<ogra_> popey, the client bit just hooks into your name resolution
<mhall119> well, either his app or the VLC remote app
<aquarius> mhall119, it is immensely handy that (a) Ubuntu does it (I haven't had to use ip addresses for years), (b) iOS does it (same reason: it's easy to hit servers on my network from my iphone), and it's incredibly annoying that Android *doesn't* do it, and that Ubuntu phone doesn't do it either :(
<myNameIsWho> or maybe I have to make a abstractlitview for things that are "unity://foo" on dbus
<aquarius> testing an in-progress website from the Ubuntu phone is dead irritating without it.
<ogra_> popey, and we dont want to open the server side for it for sure
<ogra_> (but it needs to be installed)
<mhall119> ogra_: so it's not libavahi itself, but rather all it's dependencies, that is the problem
<aquarius> ogra_, why not? if my phone is listening on a port, I'd like to be able to address the phone by name rather than having to look up its IP :(
<ogra_> mhall119, right, it needs the avahi-daemon constantly running on the phone
<mhall119> ogra_: even for discovery?
<myNameIsWho> ogra_,  wh y?
<myNameIsWho> ogra_,  why cant a app register to turn it on ?
<mhall119> I'm okay if the phone doesn't broadcast itself (sorry aquarius), but being able to find devices that are
<myNameIsWho> sorry for the eaaedropping
<ogra_> mhall119, yes, lennart poettering built it that way
<aquarius> mhall119, ya, having the phone be able to resolve foo.local addresses is the thing I would really like. Having the phone itself *have* a StuartsPhone.local address would be nice but much less critical :)
<ogra_> aquarius, until you go to a ubuntu toch conference where you bring down the WLAN with mdns traffic (we had that at UDSes) *and* all phoines will have the same name
<myNameIsWho> I think that it would be cool to have avahi-demon running and to have sensors also that are used so that it can ell how close things are also
<ogra_> myNameIsWho, that requires that phones get an individual name
<mnom88> Can anyone point me into the docs how can I access touch events in my app using only C++ without the QML part ?
<myNameIsWho> ogra_,  I wrote that code yesterday want it ?
<aquarius> ogra_, you have the very same naming problem with Bluetooth too. Besides, we know your name, because you've got an Ubuntu One account (most of the time), no?
<ogra_> myNameIsWho, i stay away from C++ :)
<aquarius> ogra_, so why don't ordinary conferences with a million Macbooks bring down the WLAN? I mean, maybe your answer is "they do" :)
<ogra_> aquarius, i'm not saying its impossible ... but currently all phones have the same name
<ogra_> we'd need to fix that first
<ogra_> then we could think of avahi
<ogra_> *but* i doubt our power people would like to have a service keeping the network up constantly
<ogra_> so that would need even more changes to avahis current behavior
<aquarius> ogra_, does a phone have to have a unique name in order for it to resolve other devices' foo.local names?
<myNameIsWho> lol ogra_  here is a example of registering a a custom app on build that creates avahi name and also destroys it on shutdown
<myNameIsWho> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~vlc-touch/vlc-touch/streamcontroler/files
<mhall119> if we can make it run only on demand, and stop after it's provided a list
<mhall119> it could even be a ContentHub provider or something
<myNameIsWho> ogra_,  but as you can see ther it needs libdns_sd
<ogra_> mhall119, sure, but thats work that needs to happen first
<ogra_> mhall119, and this is definitely something that must be discussed with a wider audience
<mhall119> would it be easier to make avahi work that way, or just write a browse-only library that talks the right protocol?
<myNameIsWho> aquarius, I think that it would already have two things on _workstation._tcp  and the ssh one.  But nothing that is there on start up that is like _unity8._tcp
<aquarius> mhall119, looks like you need avahi-daemon to resolve names, as well as to advertise your own name, or at least that's what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToZeroconf suggests. I might be misinterpreting that though
<myNameIsWho> though I could patch that today if I got the green light to
<myNameIsWho> aquarius, I am real good with bonjour/avahi  I wrote qml plugins for them and also a registration class.  Only thing is it depends on libdns_sd
<aquarius> myNameIsWho, so in order for the phone to resolve someotherdevice.local it does not need a daemon permanently running?
<mhall119> myNameIsWho: could you write a plugin that implemented the protocol, at least for discovery, independent of avahi?
<mhall119> or does your plugin already do that?
<myNameIsWho> mhall119,  done
<mhall119> myNameIsWho: so do you need libavahi on the phone anymore?
<myNameIsWho> aquarius,  yeah it is nice to have a deamon running and would need to be.  Just like all workstations At this time
<myNameIsWho> mhall119, that is not a good idea because I would have to write another deamon I would think
<myNameIsWho> but as long as dns_sd lib is install I dont see why My plugins would not work.
<mhall119> ok, I'm not sure why a daemon is needed, but it's probably because I don't understand the protocol
<myNameIsWho> I dont know if they would need a deamon all the time.  Is there something that I can test ?  Like can I shut down the avahi-deamon and try ... wait that is what I will do right now.  just as a test
<ogra_> mhall119, ask lenneart ... he dropped the possibility to run it without demon
<ogra_> mhall119, iirc i discussed it with pitti in december
<ogra_> (i wanted my heating control app to automatically scan for the server ... resorted to an !ask for IP" doalog now)
<myNameIsWho> yeah "Error: -65537"  Failed to register service.  this is after I shut down the deamon
<pitti> mhall119: AFAIK you need a daemon to pick up the SD announcement packets (like a new service coming up somewhere and saying "hi, here I am")
<pitti> mhall119: otherwise, if you wanted to do that synchronously, you'd have to spam the network with broadcast requests, wake up and wait for every device in the network, so it would take awfully long to actually see discovered results
<aquarius> and starting up a daemon every time someone asks for a DNS resolution of a .local name and then shutting it down again right afterwards would be rubbish, wouldn't it?
<myNameIsWho> turn it back on and I get "Service registration complete: name 'VLC Running on Mycomputer' type '_vlc-streamer._tcp.' domain: 'local.'"    so yeah mhall119  deamon needs to be running to register new avahi things
<pitti> mhall119: usually SD announcements are "push style", not "pull style"
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> so if you're not listening when it happens, you've missed it
<pitti> that's how I understand it, yes
<pitti> there certainly is a broadcast request to poke all network peers about their capabilities, but that's much less efficient
<pitti> mhall119: but that's all some time ago, I could be completely wrong
<pitti> mhall119: also, I figure another simple reason is that you need special privileges to send DNS-SD messages on a privileged UDP port
<myNameIsWho> ogra_,  should I make a class that registers a custom avahi record for unity8 ?
<myNameIsWho> is that a good idea even ?
<mhall119> I don't think it should be in Unity8, no
<mhall119> if we went with the less efficient broadcast request, it could be a privileged helper/ContentHub provider
<myNameIsWho> mhall119,  what should the service name be called ?
 * mhall119 is terrible at naming things
<ogra_> myNameIsWho, i think we foirst need a proper discussion about including the daemon side, proper research what that does to the system and then it should just sit in the low level of the system
<ogra_> your app shouldnt need to care about it
<mhall119> so, next UDS then?
<ogra_> mhall119, rather a ML discussion
<myNameIsWho> ogra_,  what if my app is a hdmistick  with a custom version of unity8 on it that can stream things from the phone
<ogra_> and someone to research the power implications ...
<mhall119> myNameIsWho: can you start the conversation on ubuntu-phone ML?  Start with the use case you have, what your needs are and what you've implemented already
<nik90> mhall119: btw when is the next UDS? Somewhere in Feb?
<mhall119> nik90: March-ish
<mhall119> it's not been scheduled yet though
<nik90> nice
<ogra_> myNameIsWho, whjy would the app matter ... mDNS is a protocol that hooks into the systems name resolution ... you would just use it like you use DNS today
<oSoMoN_> sil2100, the fix for the webapps container landed, can we release it?
<myNameIsWho> ogra_,  easy way to find services. unless there is a better way that you know of
<ogra_> myNameIsWho, i'm just saying it needs to live on the system level
<myNameIsWho> ogra_, like how vnc abd ssh services for avahi live ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN_: aye! Let me start the build
<myNameIsWho> s|abd|and
<mhall119> it would be nice if you could ask the ContentHub "Give me a network address for a device that provides iTunes Audio Access" and it'll return a set to you
<oSoMoN_> sil2100, thanks!
<didrocks> oSoMoN_: ogra_: back from exercise
<didrocks> davmor2: ogra_: did you try testing it?
<ogra_> didrocks, the webapps fix ?
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> oSoMoN_: thanks for taking care of it!
<didrocks> ogra_: oh, I like this i386-linux-gnu, yummi!
<ogra_> i commented on the MP
<sil2100> didrocks: yes, ogra_ tested it and approved the fix
<ogra_> you can do it yourself too ... its a only word fix :)
<davmor2> didrocks: I was testing at the time but ogra_ took it
<ogra_> s/only/one/
<didrocks> sil2100: you are handling the landing?
<myNameIsWho> ogra_,  aquarius  mhall119 pitti  thanks for taking the time to talk to me about dns-sd mhall119  I willl write the mailing list
<ogra_> myNameIsWho, thanks !
<mhall119> thanks myNameIsWho
<ogra_> i'm all in favour of having avahi support ... but it needs some research and most likely some changes
<myNameIsWho> ogra_,  anything off the top of your head ?
<ogra_> myNameIsWho, well, checking the daemon power consumption ... keeping the network devices up permanently etc etc
<ogra_> what pitti listed above
<myNameIsWho> cool.  maybe if it turned on and off real easy like.  Example: open app that needs dns-sd (turns onservices real quick ) looks makes abstractlistmodel  and inserts each one if not there.  and then shuts deamon off ?
<myNameIsWho> or check against DB
<ogra_> myNameIsWho, well, see what pitti said ... its not "pull style" which means it will only work if the daemon runs all the time
<pitti> NB, that's how I remember it; ICBW
<pitti> but if not, you certainly need to be privileged to open a low port
<ogra_> pitti, i'm pretty sure you are right
<ogra_> i looked quite a bit into that during my vacation
<ogra_> since i wanted my app to auto-discover on the network
<ogra_> but i resorted to a "please enter server IP" dialog on startup for now
<nik90> ogra_: which apps of yours are you referring to?
<ogra_> nik90, something not yet released ;)
<nik90> :)
<ogra_> a heating control app, which allows me to adjust the radoators in my rooms in the house
<nik90> ogra_: wow..home control..nice!
 * nik90 wishes my house had those kind of stuff
<ogra_> once the app is ready i'll blog about it (and the server setup as well as the HW used)
<aquarius> ogra_, someone's just released an app like that, haven't they?
<Hourd> ogra_: that sounds really useful, and migth actually motivate me to get around to setting that up
<aquarius> ogra_, oh! it was mzanetti and it controlled the *lights* in his house. :)
<aquarius> I remember now.
<mzanetti> not released yet
<nik90> aquarius: not yet released..he let us peek at it during his design video :P
<mzanetti> one feature still missing, but working quite well already
<aquarius> cool. Ubuntu controlling lights... Ubuntu controlling heater...
<aquarius> Will Cooke is building a raspberry pi heating/hotwater controller too :)
<ogra_> aquarius, right, mzanetti and i will take over your home !
<nik90> lol
<mzanetti> here you can test it: https://github.com/mzanetti/shine
<aquarius> not my home. the heating and wiring here is older than I am ;)
<mzanetti> there's a run_on_ubuntu_touch script in the code
<ogra_> aquarius, Will is rather building something like this http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/watchthesun/
 * aquarius draws an ascii mockup of what I think the dual boot app should look like
<aquarius> ogra_, yeah, something like that. He had a load of complicated diagrams :)
<ogra_> aquarius, (very early stage, looks quite different now ... etc yada yadda) http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/fhemtouch/fhemtouch-officeview.png
<ogra_> thats what i build
<aquarius> blimey
<aquarius> I just set the thermostat to 21°C and basically never touched it again ;)
<ogra_> so you select the room http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/fhemtouch/fhem-devicestouch.png and dajust the thermostate :)
<ogra_> i dont
<ogra_> and it saves me 1000s every year
<ogra_> (literally, not joking)
<Hourd> That is rather nice
<nik90> ogra_: that background is cool..I wish the SDK provided an API for setting a background image as the background
<aquarius> heh. This house costs the earth to heat because nobody had heard of cavity walls when they built it 170 years ago; I should probably care a bit more about this sort of thing.
<ogra_> my room heatings all run programmed ... turn to night and window open modes etc
<ogra_> aquarius, yeah, similar here
<ogra_> when i moved in we burned about 5000l oil per winter
<pitti> ogra_: nice! house automation FTW
<aquarius> nik90, Image { anchors.fill: parent; fillMode: Image.PreserveAspectCrop } isn't that hard, isit?
<ogra_> with some minor isolation work and the programmed heatings i got it down to ~3000 ... without investing much yet
<aquarius> your house burns oil? blimey, I thought mine was old fashioned :)
<aquarius> nice
 * ogra_ will replace windows and add proper wall isolation over the next years ... target is to get to 2000 which should be average for a 200sqm house like this 
<nik90> aquarius: it isn't hard, but always nice to provide a uniform way of doing stuff by just backgroundImage: imageurl
<ogra_> aquarius, 60% of german heatings are still oil driven
<aquarius> nik90, ah, but some people will want crop and some fill semantics, and some a tiled background... which means you just end up reinventing Image anyway, surely/
<aquarius> ogra_, wow. I did not know that!
<nik90> aquarius: true
<ogra_> aquarius, yeah, pretty awful
<aquarius> ogra_, on a more serious note, who does know about the disadvantages of downgrading the Android radio image are? Is this a Mike Frey sort of question?
<ogra_> aquarius, more an rsalveti or awe one ... i dont think there are any
<aquarius> hrm. If there were no changes in the new version then it'd still work. ;) rsalveti, ping :)
<rsalveti> well, latest radio image should probably have additional fixes, but who knows, it's all closed source
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i havent heard anything bad from people using the old stack with 4.4
<aquarius> rsalveti, I'm just checking in case you say "if you downgrade your battery will only last half as long because they did loads of power fixes in radio 4.4" or something
<rsalveti> no no, works the same way
<aquarius> cool
<ogra_> aquarius, and ? thats the price you pay for running android on your ubuntu phone
<aquarius> one other question: you're not going to release a new Ubuntu image which works with the 4.4 radio, like, tomorrow or anything? :)
<ogra_> just throw that old crap away
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> aquarius, not tomorrow no
<rsalveti> goal is end of month
<aquarius> ogra_, I'm eager to shift to Ubuntu full-time when it's ready, certainly!
<ogra_> aquarius, more like friday perhaps
<aquarius> ah, that's ages
 * aquarius will downgrade, then
<slangasek> ogra_: there's a mp waiting for someone who actually can commit it to merge it; perhaps you'd like to fix the branch ownership :)
<ogra_> slangasek, weird, i didnt have it in my mail
<ogra_> slangasek, all fine now though ... we rolled back the whole thing due to other regressions that the tests dont cover
<aquarius> yeahhh working wifi in Ubuntu. Excellent.
<aquarius> thank you, rsalveti
<slangasek> ogra_: yep saw that in mail - anyway, my mp was here: https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/session-manager-touch/qpa-mir-setting-fix/+merge/202208
<slangasek> ogra_: again, feel free to fix the branch rights so core-dev can commit :)
<mterry> didrocks, what was the missing env nested mode bug?
<didrocks> mterry: we saw a lot of crashes (look at the CI dashboard, image #137 for crash files)
<didrocks> mterry: if you look at procenv, they are quite empty
<didrocks> and the logs are showing up the "can't load module…"
<didrocks> meaning, there is no MIR_SOCKET env variable associated
<didrocks> ogra_ can expand I guess ^
<ogra_> mterry, well, there was the rollback slangasek did ... which made sure QPA_PLUGIN is always set by revertion the qpa_*sh change so that antopilot would still run
<mterry> Yeah, reading the thread about it now, didn't see it when I asked
<ogra_> mterry, the other bit depending on MIR_SOCKET was ubuntu-touch-session ... and there it apparently was racy so it was sometimes set and sometimes wasnt on login
<mterry> Hmmmmm why would that happen.  lightdm should always be settin it
<ogra_> mterry, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ #136 and #136 were 100% identical images ... on #137 many tests suddenly didnt have MIR_SOCKET set
<ogra_> it probably sets it but doesnt export it into the user session ?
<ogra_> no idea
<ogra_> mterry, the UI stacking issue is something ricmm was looking at in the other channel
<mterry> Bummer that I didn't happen to try those things in nested mode
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> we need AP tests for these
<mterry> But good that we know we are missing AP coverage  :)
<mterry> yup
<ogra_> same for me
<ogra_> io even ran nested for about a week on my maguro without issues
<ogra_> but indeed i had set up WLAN before installing the deb ... so it could pull in the deps
<ogra_> (and had a set up U1 account too already ... so i didnt hit any of this)
<WebbyIT> Saviq, could you please ping me when you come back?
<j0chn> Hi there.
<j0chn> When I want to flash Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus One I get following error.
<j0chn> INFO:phablet-flash:Device detected as /sbin/sh: getprop: not found ERROR:phablet-flash:Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<j0chn> I found a solution to set the timer in  /usr/bin/phablet-flash  but there is no timer :/
<j0chn> More Information: I just can boot into recovery... not into android or ubuntu touch...
<j0chn> Do you have any suggestions?
<rsalveti> davmor2: mind doing a quick test for me?
<davmor2> rsalveti: I can in like 15-20 minutes
<rsalveti> davmor2: cool, with maguro, just call some number and then try to enable speaker
<rsalveti> tried that here and it crashed everything but ofono :-)
<ogra_> as long as the speaker works :P
<kaimast> just wondering. is/will the content hub be using kdbus?
<rsalveti> no, crashed before that
<rsalveti> worked fine after a reboot
<rsalveti> dialer-app, powerd and unity8 crashed
<rsalveti> got a few crash files, time to investigate
<davmor2> rsalveti: it is working fine here on 138
<rsalveti> I think what actually caused the crash was the auto-screen shutdown with the proximity sensor
<rsalveti> davmor2: cool, thanks
<ogra_> kaimast, not sure what our plans towards kdbus are ... afaik its a systemd thing ... we might just keep a system dbus around
<davmor2> rsalveti: covering and uncovering the sensor nothing
<davmor2> rsalveti: still working fine
<rsalveti> davmor2: yeah, can't reproduce it anymore
<rsalveti> davmor2: will check the crash files, thanks anyway :-)
<kaimast> ogra_: yeah but you need some kind of memfs (which kdbus provides). afaik android kernel has someting similiar so that may be used (but wouldn't be available on the desktop)
<davmor2> rsalveti: no worries
 * davmor2 goes back to the other bit of his job
<ogra_> kaimast, well, i guess someone like slangasek knows the plans wrt kdbus (or a replacement) ... i dont
<ogra_> (and he is off today)
<kaimast> well it is not important
<kaimast> i am just curious :)
<kaimast> but personally I don't see why kdbus shouldn't work well with upstart
<ogra_> i guess we'll likely go with what debian will use ... which might be some new thing based on todays system dbus
<ogra_> (or an enhancement to upstart ... yeah)
<harrisr> when does it come out to nexus 7 2013
<ogra_> harrisr, probably by end of the month
<harrisr> will it void warrenty by squaretrade
<ogra_> no idea ... but to my knowledge nexus devices are all aloowed to be flashed by design ...
<ogra_> no idea if squaretrade does anything google doesnt though
<harrisr> google doesnt what?
<ogra_> if you buy directly at google it allows you to do everything you want with the device ... nothing will void the warranty
<ogra_> (well, nothing you could do with software :) )
<ogra_> the hardware is open for it explicitly ...
<harrisr> i bought from staples
<sergiusens> ogra_, does it really say that in the fine print?
<sergiusens> on the device when you do an oem unlock
<ogra_> sergiusens, i think it does ... but it is ages ago since i unlocked my last one :)
<ogra_> my 2013 N7 still runs android as ebook reader atm ... i'll unlock it at the sprint so we can check :)
<ogra_> (it is still virgin)
<ogra_> hmm+which reminds me
<ogra_> mhall119, when do we get the document-viewer
<ogra_> i really want to read my pdf books on ubuntu
<asac> ogra_: does that fall into multimedia? :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, we have one; sort of
 * asac thinks so :)
<sergiusens> ogra_, it's not in the images or the store due to some opens that were found atm
<sergiusens> like, getting the books on there
<ogra_> sergiusens, thats the one i was asking about
<asac> mediascanner cant do pdf?
<ogra_> (the pdf viewer)
<ogra_> asac, what has mediascanner to do with it ?
<ogra_> asac, i know there is a "document-viewer" app that was developed to be shipped by default
<ogra_> and its done since saucy iirc
<ogra_> but due to some issue still not shipped
<asac> well, i think in order to access any media (pic, music, video, books) mediasccanner needs to scan and index them
<asac> so that you can even find them through content hub :)
 * asac thinks we missed the books case
<ogra_> we surely did
<ogra_> i think for beru there was actually a bug openend
<asac> ogra_: right. i think it belongs in our multimedia story, will put it in there
<ogra_> by the author ...
<asac> ogra_: are there other book formats?
<asac> or just pdf?
<ogra_> usually its epub
<ogra_> i personally just happen to have all my books as pdf
<asac> ogra_: is there a no-DRM standard used by book stores != amazon?
<ogra_> epub is more common
<asac> is that epub?
<asac> like thalia?
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> epub can be open as well as drm tainted
<asac> thats fine
<ogra_> same goes for pdf though
<asac> ogra_: do you know if != amazon folks all do DRM? or is it like mp3 where everyone but apple goes without drm :)?
<ogra_> there are other formats ... not sure whet the suffixes are
<ogra_> i.e. kindle has its own
<ogra_> no idea
<asac> yeah. i think kindle is always drm though
<ogra_> the few epub books that i bought i had to jump throough a long row of hoops to get the drm off
<ogra_> to actually be able to read them
<asac> ogra_: thalia.de gives me bad gateway ... you too?
<ogra_> asac, try www.
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> heh
<asac> ogra_: tried too
<ogra_> seems their store crashed
<asac> ok ... so its not my providing having a bogus proxy :P
<asac> my provider
 * asac wonders what myracloud is
<asac> "Security and Performance" :)
<ogra_> asac, its back :)
<asac> https://myracloud.com/bundles/sopradomyracloud/img/secure_EN.png
<ogra_> seems we just hit their outage on the spot :)
<asac> i guess i am an attacker
<asac> :)
<asac> using crazy linux etc.
<asac> yep its back
<mhall119> ogra_: we need FileManager to implement a ContentHub exporter before the DocViewer would be useful to you
<ogra_> well, thalia is definitely epub wirh drm
<asac> ok too bad. i wont switch from kindle to them then
<asac> -> their deathmarch continues
<ogra_> but the drm is removable
<asac> really sad that they will die eventually though
<sergiusens> asac, look at project gutenberg for open book formats ;-)http://www.gutenberg.org/
<mhall119> ogra_: you can install DocViewer now, if you wanted, but you'd have to run it unconfined, and launch it from the command-line with the filepath
<asac> ogra_: how is that removable? doesnt that defeat the purpose of DRM?
<ogra_> mhall119, hmm ... that might be enough to read an ebook ...
<asac> i mean... unless you have electronically hacked devices i mean
<sergiusens> kindle is a lot better anyways
<mhall119> ogra_: Beru is nice, if it's in epub
<sergiusens> wouldn't use an active screen at all
<ogra_> i was thinking about a local webapp using pdf.js ...
<mhall119> ogra_: IIRC, somebody was working on an app like that
<ogra_> but that will likely outsmart our browser app
<ogra_> mhall119, all my books are pdf
<mhall119> you'd still need a way to access the file, which means ContentHub + FileManager
<ogra_> or just copy it to the right place ;)
 * asac pretty sure that all starts with mediascanner support to make ebooks a top level media format
<mhall119> of that
<mhall119> s/of/or/
<JensOle100> what??
<ogra_> ebooks are the only thing keeping me run android somewhere
<asac> right
<ogra_> well, the pdf ones specifically
<asac> what is beru?
<asac> someone has a link?
<ogra_> and i actually have some requirements to the reader i use :)
<ogra_> asac, its in the store, just install it
<mhall119> asac: it's a native epub reader
<ogra_> does open epub
<asac> can you convert pdf to epub?
<mhall119> probably
<ogra_> asac, yeah, with mixed results
<ogra_> asac, i actually wrte myself a html viewer and used pdftohtml
<ogra_> that worked quite well except that the screen shuts off all the time
<ogra_> which is really really annoying
<asac> ogra_: so epub to pdf is better or "also mixed results"?
<ogra_> (and we apparently dont plan to allow apps to control this)
<ogra_> (same goes for rotation ... i dont want my page to rotate when i read a book)
<ogra_> different :)
<sergiusens> asac, use https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/calibre-bin/
<ogra_> it messes up other stuff
<asac> why do we display a debian water mark picture when "no screenshot available"?
<JensOle100> I have a very serious problem people. My English is limited sorry. So, when I start my (my mom bought it) tablet, he works for a few seconds. Approximately 20 to 30. Then shutsdown itself. It is not a big brand and I can not get into recovery mode. plz help PS running Android 4.0 ice cake or something
<asac> i would have expected to see at least something "ubuntu'ish"
<asac> :)
<ogra_> one conversion messes up paragraphs and page breaks ... the other messes up linebreaks
<asac> mhall119: ^^
<ogra_> or so ... i dont remember exactly
<asac> mhall119: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/calibre-bin/ -> the screenshot pick is debian
<ogra_> for me html was best
<ogra_> asac, calibre lives in universe ... feel free :)
<asac> well, it seems we use the debian picture as a fall back
<asac> if there is no screenshot
<ogra_> oh, that
<ogra_> ask beuno
<asac> could be we want to give debian credit
<asac> but that picture is not really beautiful :P
<ogra_> yeah, should be a skull ... like xkill :P
<asac> lol
<asac> we could show "xteddy there"
<asac> or xeyes
<ogra_> xeyes !
<asac> those would be classy
<ogra_> following your mouse
<asac> yeah... live-xeyes
<asac> beuno: can we do xeyes style images as fallback if an app has no screenshot here: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/calibre-bin/
<asac>  :)
 * ogra_ wonders if people notice that its after beer oÄclock in germany 
<asac> remember: after beer o'clock is before beer o'clock
<asac> :)
<asac> and vv.
<ogra_> ++
<beuno> what what?
 * beuno looks
<beuno> heh
<beuno> well
<beuno> we can make screenshots mandatory  ;)
<asac> beuno: we thougth the debian spiral isnt nice... we could use something classy and pair a vintage thing with modern webtech by making live-xeyes there :)
<harrisr> does anyone know if installing ubuntu touch on nexus 7 2013 voids warrenty
 * beuno nods
<asac> harrisr: i know about real folks that installed ubuntu and sent it back after it got broken and got it refunded
<beuno> asac, I'll do something about that
<beuno> asac, actually
<asac> beuno: :)
<beuno> that's not the click store
<beuno> it's the old store
<beuno> so my official position is "meh"
<asac> beuno: hehe.. was more of a joke anyway
<asac> beuno: just wondered if you know why we picked the debian spiral rather than something ubuntu branded as the fallback image
<asac> debian wirl
<beuno> asac, apt, packages, debian something, default
<beuno> something in there is true
<asac> beuno: so you say that default decision is not coded in the webapp but rather in iour software-store?
<asac> default fallback
<asac> anyway, dont worry. was just joking
<asac> but click store should surely have xeyes :)
<asac> lol
<asac> clickeyes
<ogra_> asac, http://screenshots.debian.net/
<ogra_> thats where we pull them from i think
<beuno> asac, I'll make sure you get them custom for your user  ;)
<ogra_> which would explain why we use their fallback if there is none
<beuno> right
<beuno> we could change it, but again, old is old
<asac> seems we manipulate image and remove "upload one" :)
<harrisr> what is the page to the nexus 7 2013
<harrisr> what is the page to the nexus 7 2013
<davmor2> asac: I followed your advice and now I can't see.  so much for clickeyes
<harrisr> \
<asac> davmor2: lol ... i actually think we should call it "popeye" ... where you can pop the eyes by touching :)
<asac> lol
<asac> davmor2: WARNING>... dont do that
<davmor2> asac: spoil all my fun ;)
<asac> harrisr: not sure i understand your question. maybe rephrase
<harrisr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Work_in_progress
<harrisr> this where is the site specific to ubuntu touch
<asac> davmor2: interestingly enough, google saw that trend and uses it in their N7 blurbs: https://play.google.com/store/devices/details?id=nexus_7_16gb_2013 -> "eye-popping performance"
<asac> harrisr: we dont have one there yet (as we dont have anything you can download and install for another couple of weeks)
<harrisr> ok
<harrisr> do you work for conical
<davmor2> asac: it's not that good
<mhall119> asac: probably because we're using upstream's screenshot data
<mhall119> asac: http://screenshots.debian.net/
<mhall119> though they do have one for calibre: http://screenshots.debian.net/screenshots/c/calibre/8996_large.png
<mhall119> not sure why it's not used
<mhall119> asac: poke beuno
<mhall119> asac: ah, 'calibre' has the correct one: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/calibre/
<mhall119> so I guess we'd just want to replace the fallback
<beuno> we would, about 2 years ago
<beuno> today, probably not so much in a hurry :)
<mhall119> asac: the good news is, ubuntu-webcatalog is AGPLv3, so patches welconme :)
<annerajb> any updates on setting up gerrit?
<Moonshine> Hi all
<Moonshine> just installed unbutu on my Nexs 4 got a problem thou
<Moonshine> cant seem to find my wifi
<Moonshine> or any wifi only option there is join automatcally
<daker> Moonshine: you need Android 4.3
<Moonshine> Hmm?
<Moonshine> what do you mean?
<Moonshine> i need to reinstall aindroid update then instal unbutu?
<daker> or just push the android 4.3 radio.img
<daker> http://askubuntu.com/questions/398559/ubuntu-touch-wifi-sound-stuff
<Moonshine> cheers friend, do i need to put it in any specific directory?
<daker> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg05882.html
<daker> you need to use fastboot flash radio $RADIO_FIRMWARE.img
<Moonshine> well i put the .zip on my phone in downloads
<Moonshine> and ran that command whilst in fast boot
<Moonshine> nothing happend
<Moonshine> i ran the command "fastboot flast radio $radio-mako-m9615a-cefwmazm-2.0.1700.84.img"
<daker> Moonshine: no
<daker> run it from the desktop
<daker> put the .img in a folder in your desktop
<daker> navigate to that folder using the terminal
<daker> then run
<daker> fastboot flast radio radio-mako-m9615a-cefwmazm-2.0.1700.84.img
<Moonshine> hmm
<Moonshine> i don't get it
<Moonshine> not working
<Moonshine> So i've got a foler on ym desktop called " RADIO_FIRMWARE"
<Moonshine> in that folder is: radio-mako-m9615a-cefwmazm-2.0.1700.84.zip
<Moonshine> my phone is in fastboot mode
<Moonshine> Daker?
<daker> the only thing i can recommend that is to re-flash android 4.3, then re-flash ubuntu using phablet-flash
<Moonshine> hi all
<Moonshine> can someone help me please >.>
<Moonshine> Just installed touch on my nexus and Wifi isnt working, after looking i need to install 4.3 .img to the phone?
<Moonshine> well flash it, but i cant find a retards guide to doing this
<Moonshine> so no one is here -.-
<OttOmanTR> there is but not the ones you wanted
<harrisr> i am here
<OttOmanTR> harrisr:  are you one of the people he wanted :)
<harrisr> nope
<Moonshine> lol
<Moonshine> >.>
<Moonshine> Damn trolls
<Moonshine> help meee
<Moonshine> i'll give you a cookie
<Moonshine> im ganna nerd rage =/
<Moonshine> common someone help me, im like totally annoyed that i cant figure it out
<Moonshine> im doing something wrong =/
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-21
<fishscene> Greetings. I'm trying to figure out how to get my Nexus 7 screen from flickering. https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1238695 I just updated and I am still having the bug listed. Which development channel should I get on to obtain the bug fix?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1238695 in mir (Ubuntu) "unity8 display flickers and stops responding on Nexus 7 (grouper)" [High,Triaged]
<fishscene> …or is Ubuntu still on Mir 0.1.3 instead of on 0.1.4?
<fishscene> Also, when attempting to fmanually lash the Nexus 7 to the "devel-proposed" channel: "ERROR:phablet-flash:https://system-image.ubuntu.com/devel-proposed/grouper/index.json cannot be retrieved"   Is it down?
<andrew806> Thinking about getting a Nexus 7. When does the image for the 2013 version of the tablet go live?
<andrew806> Or is it ready to flash?
<xiambax> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/current/
<xiambax> What arch is the Nexus 7 2013?
<Mirv> xiambax: armhf, but the codename is "razor" and there is no premade image for it yet
<xiambax> So if I'm using multi boot how do i install?
<xiambax> This one? https://dl.google.com/dl/android/aosp/razor-kot49h-factory-ebb4918e.tgz
<xiambax> nm sorry thats the default rom
<xiambax> silly me
<ritesh> hi
<ritesh> i am beginners and want to dual boot ubuntu and android
<ritesh> but don't know where to start
<ritesh> anyone can help ?
<ritesh> ??? anyone here
<bray90820> Is there any sort of ubuntu touch interface for ubuntu desktop
<ritesh> any one here
<ritesh> i need some help
<bray90820> I am here but in no way am knowledgeable enough to help you
<spazzymoto> ritesh: what do u need help with?
<dholbach> good morning
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hey, how are you?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, doing good, and you?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I'm fine, thanks ;)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: reading your email on notes-app failure: it seems that we got the issue at 100% in the past 3 runs, can you try on your device? I'm flashing and trying here as well
<didrocks> oSoMoN: if it's a real issue which is reliably failing, we shouldn't promote the current image, hence the double checking
<oSoMoN> didrocks, looks like it was on mako, I only have maguro, but trying anyway
<oSoMoN> didrocks, it’s not a regression though, the issue has been there for a long time
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I have a mako
<didrocks> oSoMoN: but it was a flaky behavior, right?
<didrocks> let's see if it reliably failing now…
<oSoMoN> didrocks, it is flaky indeed
<oSoMoN> didrocks, as you can see from the logs, it’s not always the same test that is failing, too
<didrocks> ah, I didn't backlogged, just saw notes-app always having one falure
<didrocks> failure*
<didrocks> oSoMoN: all the tests are interacting with the toolbar, you think it's the cause?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I don’t know what the cause is, but it’s failing early, in the test’s setUp, which is the reason why it can potentially affect any test
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ah, sorry, was totally out of context, ok, in the setUp, so yeah randomly
 * didrocks has too many regressions to keep in mind :p
<didrocks> ok, self.main_window.close_toolbar()
<didrocks> oSoMoN: maybe, you should add debug logs (hoping the slight delay won't impact the failure), before the close_toolbar() call? like "it
<didrocks> "is it opened"?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I’m pretty sure that would make the failure go away :) it’s clearly a race condition, but I’d like to understand where
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, if there is a sync to query the status…
<oSoMoN> didrocks, see my notes on the bug report, I’m suspecting (gut feeling) a race condition in the Toolbar component itself
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ok, so you need the sdk guys helping you potentially?
<didrocks> (from your last comment)
<didrocks> and confirmed, no failure here
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I just ran the full test suite for notes_app on maguro, it’s passing
<didrocks> same on my mako this time
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I suspect the race happens more easily on mako, because maguro is sloooow
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, and so the emulator won't work…
<didrocks> won't work == won't show the issue :/
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I’ll have a quick look at the code for Toolbar in the UITK, and if I can’t figure it out, then yes I’ll need help from the SDK people
 * didrocks oSoMoN salut! Je voulais juste te dire merci de regarder régulièrement les résultats des tests, ça me réchauffe le cœur dans les méandres de régression d'avoir une équipe efficace et des gens motivés ;)
 * oSoMoN de rien :)
<didrocks> :-)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ok, I'll keep the guys prewarned though, thanks for looking at this!
<sil2100> tvoss: hello!
<sil2100> tvoss: did you have a moment to take a look at the remove_lcov_dep merge for properties-cpp?
<Mirv> tsdgeos: so I proceeded now yesterady to skip failing x86 UI Toolkit tests for an individual build to get forward with other builds
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I've fixed also a bunch of other things so there is definitely progress again, but also I've filed a handful of new bugs :)
<tsdgeos> damn :D
<tsdgeos> Mirv: i'm having lots of weird crashers in i386.only again, opened https://bugreports.qt-project.org/browse/QTBUG-36289
<Mirv> tsdgeos: unity8 seems now building good first time in a long time. it needed a) UI Toolkit b) disabling valgrind for libusermetrics c) bumping dee-qt version number to fix funny hud dependencies
<tsdgeos> crashes go away when the jit is disabled
<tsdgeos> which makes the chances of myself finding the cause of the crash pretty slim
<tsdgeos> since i am not the correct guy to debug assembler written by the jit
<Mirv> tsdgeos: ok. web browser is having 32-bit problems (armhf + i386) https://launchpadlibrarian.net/162947042/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.webbrowser-app_1%3A0.23%2B14.04.20140115.1-0~439%2B201401201649~ubuntu14.04.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz while amd64 works, maybe that's related
<seb128> tsdgeos, does "the correct guy" for that exists? ;-)
<tvoss> sil2100, will look at it now
<tsdgeos> seb128: i guess whoever wrote the JIT?
<seb128> Mirv, hey, can you upstream your poppler qt 5.2 change?
<seb128> tsdgeos, yeah, might be
<tsdgeos> seb128: some of the qt guys seemed to know what they were asking me to try
<tvoss> sil2100, approved
<Mirv> seb128: yes, I'll look their tracker up. I just didn't do it yet.
<tsdgeos> seb128: and then it ended with a "i need to debug this myself and not remotely, please file a bug", which i'm not sure if it was a way to send me to /dev/null and stop bugging them or not
<seb128> Mirv, or maybe talk to tsdgeos directly ;-)
<sil2100> tvoss: thanks!
<Mirv> seb128: o_O :D
<Mirv> tsdgeos: hi Mr. poppler upstream
<tsdgeos> Mirv: hello
<Mirv> tsdgeos: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/poppler/+bug/1271026 patch attached
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271026 in poppler (Ubuntu) "poppler does not detect Qt 5.2" [Critical,In progress]
<Mirv> qt 5.2's moc outputs "moc 5.2.0", not "Qt 5.0.2"
<tsdgeos> we have taht
<Mirv> oh, so you do
<tsdgeos> somewhere
<Mirv> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/poppler/poppler/commit/?id=a766c55f68db38feed91cf003a0d5710e2f925a8
<Mirv> I'll update the bug
<tsdgeos> yeah there
<tsdgeos> that actually breaks
<tsdgeos> for the old one
<tsdgeos> i fixed it later
<tsdgeos> needed http://cgit.freedesktop.org/poppler/poppler/commit/configure.ac?id=e238c1f83fd5f667336bfbb0e9a59569ff638ecc on top of that one
<tsdgeos> or i was getting the qt4 moc pass the first part of the regexp
<tsdgeos> but yeah it's in there
<Mirv> tsdgeos: right, so exactly as I already did in the proposed patch
<tsdgeos> yep
<Mirv> I'll just update to note that it's actually a backport even though I didn't know it
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I’ve had a closer look at the Toolbar component, nothing obvious stands out
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ok, so bzoltan, Mirv, can you give a hand to the apps team?
<bzoltan> didrocks: on what?
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: what is the problem?
<didrocks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/notes-app/+bug/1271054
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271054 in notes-app "autopilot failures when closing the toolbar at startup" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> bzoltan: Mirv ^
<Mirv> thanks
<oSoMoN> I just added a comment to the bug report, FWIW
<bzoltan> oSoMon: I have assigned the bug to timp, but my blind evaluation is that all unreliable tests should be removed.
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, ha, in that case we can wipe out the entire notes_app test suite :)
<bzoltan> oSoMoN:  for the records :) I am not going to oppose that :D
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, more seriously, not an option, we need to understand what’s going on
<bzoltan> oSoMoN:  To be very serious too... We have spent about hundred times more time on understanding the output of unreliable test cases than what it took to create the whole UITK
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, I know, same here on applications
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, if it was one isolated test, I would totally remove it, but it’s a general problem that happens on all tests
<oSoMoN> randomly
<oSoMoN> so we need to understand the issue
<bzoltan> oSoMoN:  We will investigate this case because you ask for it... but if a test is not reliable and gives too much false alarms then it is doing just the opposite what tests should do.. saving time and preventing problems.
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: could be CI issue too
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, could be
<dholbach> hey ralsina, do you know somebody who could take a look at bug 1271106?
<ubot5> bug 1271106 in Click Update Manager "Click Update Manager fails to build" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271106
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, timp: please don’t invest time on bug #1271054 just yet, I’m trying something which hopefully will fix the issue
<ubot5> bug 1271054 in notes-app "autopilot failures when closing the toolbar at startup" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271054
<oSoMoN> bzoltan, I re-assigned the bug to myself
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I submitted a tentative fix, I’d like to run CI a few times on it to validate it works
<oSoMoN> (https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/notes-app/wait-toolbar-autohide/+merge/202423)
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ok, when we get arm debs, I'll ask psivaa to do that
<didrocks> thanks, let's cross fingers ;)
<oSoMoN> yeah
<bzoltan> oSoMoN: didrocks: Super, Let's hope it works out :)
<KathyReid> https://www.rescuetime.com/blocked/url/
<KathyReid> https://www.rescuetime.com/blocked/url/
<KathyReid> https://www.rescuetime.com/blocked/url/
<sil2100> mhr3: hello! Do you know if there is a need for unity-plugin-scopes to require the latest (by latest I mean trunkish latest) dee-qt?
<mhr3> sil2100, there isn't
<mhr3> and hey :)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, my MR didn’t improve things, in fact it seems it’s triggering the issue more often…
<oSoMoN> didrocks, could you (or someone else with a nexus4) run the tests from the packages built by CI and see what happens (visually speaking) when the tests fail?
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, maybe the AP call under it is calling the same code
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I can't right now, but I guess sil2100 has some free slots (working on yet-another-regression :p)
<sil2100> :O
<sil2100> oSoMoN: could you point me to all the required links? ;)
<sil2100> I could try then
<oSoMoN> sil2100, yeah, you’ll need to install the packages at http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-builder-trusty-armhf/2318/artifact/work/output/*zip*/output.zip on a nexus4, then run the entire notes_app autopilot test suite and observe what happens when a test fails with Toolbar.animating failed: False != dbus.Boolean(True, variant_level=1)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, at this point, we have (toolbar.opened == False), but (toolbar.animating == True), and that doesn’t really make sense
<oSoMoN> because the test waits for 10 secs for toolbar.animating to become false, it should be long enough
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, hm, let me give it a spin then
<oSoMoN> thanks
<davmor2> Morning all
<sil2100> oSoMoN: the first run ended with no failures, re-running right now
<oSoMoN> ok
<sil2100> oSoMoN: this is strange, 3 runs and 0 failures - is that ok?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, :/ that’s murphy’s law
<sil2100> oSoMoN: *sigh* cannot make it to fail...
<oSoMoN> sil2100, nevermind then, thanks for trying hard :)
<sil2100> oSoMoN: last run running now, keeping my fingers crossed!
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sadly... the same result
<oSoMoN> sil2100, ok, can you comment on the MR to explain how many times you ran the tests locally without observing failures, just for the record?
<davmor2> tvoss_: agps? any ideas on when it might land at all?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: sure
<oSoMoN> thx
<daker> oSoMoN: they have removed the spinner :) https://plus.google.com/u/0/+MarkFinkle/posts/fHzpEy8V9KL
<ralsina> dholbach: sure, gatox can
<gatox> ralsina, what did i miss?
<ralsina> gatox: bug https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271106
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271106 in Click Update Manager "Click Update Manager fails to build" [Undecided,New]
<gatox> ralsina, are we going to maintain that?? i thought that should disappear once the system settings branch landed (that i hope we can do that this week)
<ralsina> gatox: that is a good answer :-)
<ralsina> gatox, dholbach: so, if you are confident that is going to land this week, I'd say that ont he bug and then we're good. The problem is that if it doesn't, it blocks the move to qt 5.2
<gatox> ralsina, i'm actually working right now trying to get the autopilot tests to work properly (i have some issues about that during the weekend, and i needed to ask around... on track now)... and my plan is to stay today until that branch is 100% ready
<ralsina> ok, cool, you could push your branch linked to this bug
<gatox> ralsina, will do that
<dholbach> thanks gatox, ralsina!
<gatox> dholbach, no problem.... i'll let you know when the branch lands
<dholbach> awesome!
<dpm> hey all, quick question: does the emulator install a RW image by default?
<dpm> i.e. if I need to install a package for testing in the emulator, do I need to set the instance to RW first, or is it already RW?
<popey> dpm: I would check but it takes about 30 mins to boot the emulator on my i7!
<ogra_> popey, yeah, needs an i8 to work properly
<ogra_> :P
<popey> hah
<popey> well, found I had a firefox zombie eating 100% cpu which doesn#t help
<ogra_> popey, only the first boot should take that long though
 * popey retracts is aspertions on the emulator
<dpm> popey, oh wow, it takes about 5 mins on my modest i3. Start closing all those cat videos!
<ogra_> (though rather 10  than 30min)
<popey> hah
<popey> #blamemozilla
<ogra_> ++
<popey> ordered 16GB for laptop, tempted to get 16GB for desktop too
<dpm> It seems I can run sudo apt-get update without having it set to RW, but it's taking a while to complete
<cwayne> didrocks, btw, the touch_custom and touch images are on the same build number now :P
<didrocks> cwayne: oh nice!
 * didrocks will look at them today then ;)
<cwayne> there's a few more failures than usual, but many of them are kind of highlighting the flaky tests (i.e. they fail only sometimes)
<cwayne> while stuff like the gallery-app failures are known, and the fix is known and in progress
<popey> meanwhile, 15 mins later, nothing on the display in my emulator
<cwayne> popey, first time running?
<popey> yeah
<boiko> Mirv: hi, I'm trying to figure out what is going on with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/telephony-service/+bug/1270778
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1270778 in telephony-service "telephony-service FTBFS while attempting a rebuild" [Critical,New]
<cwayne> yeah, its pretty slow the first boot :/  i heard sergio's looking to pre-compile the apparmror stuff to speed it up
<boiko> Mirv: so, that dbus-test-wrapper.sh file is auto-generated and the permissions are correct (as it builds fine both locally and on jenkins)
<Mirv> boiko: hmm, I wonder if it might be caused by the diff generated with bzr bd -S then not representing the excutable rights instead of being actual problem? since I needed to created manual package until bug #1270770 fix is in
<ubot5> bug 1270770 in telephony-service "telephony-service tests fail when built against Qt 5.2" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1270770
<Mirv> boiko: that bug's proposed branch fails to build also failing HandlerTest, but not to permission denied
<Mirv> boiko: so it'd look like 1270778 is valid one way or another, maybe just not because of a permission problem but in general that test failing
<boiko> Mirv: yep, I will check the failures there, those dbus tests are new and might still be a little unstable
<Mirv> thanks a lot. I updated the bug report a bit to note that the wrong permission is probably a false alarm.
<boiko> Mirv: thanks
<popey> cwayne: another 25 mins later... still black ☹
 * popey restarts
<ybon> Does anyone know any OpenStreetMap native app or attemp to build one?
<ogra_> there is a webapp in the store iirc
 * ogra_ hasnt heard of anyone working on a native one 
<ybon> yep, I've seen the webapp :)
<ybon> I'm planning to do a simple one (show tiles, geolocate me, show me POIs around) as an exercice to build app for UT, but I don't want to reinvent something already done
<popey> ybon: not aware of anything, would love for someone to make one
<popey> (I made the webapp)
<ybon> ah, nice :)
<ybon> Well, I'm hoping to sandbox something in the incoming days/weeks, let's see :)
<ogra_> popey, would be really cool if the click lens would actually show a maintainer name ;)
<ogra_> so that i know eher to send my flowers ...  (or the crowd with the pitchforks ...)
<ogra_> *where
<popey> ☻
<JUracan> Hi everyone
<JUracan> I'm trying to flash Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 4
<JUracan> I had it running stock android 4.4 with TWRP before the flash
<JUracan> I flashed it following the instructions on the wiki
<JUracan> It flashed cwm
<JUracan> Then the ROM
<JUracan> But when it tried to boot it got stuck at the google logo
<JUracan> Should I try to reboot?
<cwayne> cyphermox, ping
<victorp> popey, ping
<Jurlacas> Well
<Jurlacas> I am reflashing android
<Jurlacas> So I can reflash Ubuntu
<Bray90820_> Is there a n ubuntu touch shell that works with ubuntu desktop
<cwayne> Bray90820_, yep
<cwayne> http://davidplanella.org/ubuntu-emulator-quickstart-guide/
<cwayne> Bray90820_, ^ :)
<kgunn> pitti: ping
<Bray90820_> cwayne: thats not really what i wanted that is just a VM of ubuntu touch
<pitti> kgunn: hello
<Bray90820_> I wanted the touch interface to be on top of ubuntu desktop so i could use it with my touch screen laptop
<kgunn> pitti: hey, Cimi was looking at adding an autopilot test for "joining wifi prompt" but
<kgunn> pitti: needs a wifi mock to rely on
<Cimi> kgunn, there's a dubs wifi mock
<kgunn> curious if that's potentially something youve done ?
<Cimi> kgunn, but I have to see how to use it with python/autopilot first
<seb128> mterry, ogra_: ^ btw
<kgunn> Cimi: ah....cool you found one
<pitti> kgunn: yes; I assume this talks to/listens to NetworkManager?
<kgunn> pitti: yeah...we figure someone had "already invented that wheel" so i was just turning over rocks
<pitti> kgunn, Cimi: yes, python[3]-dbusmock ships a NetworkManager mock by default with some convenience methods to add new devices/wifis/etc
<mterry> Cimi, I would love that test
<kgunn> mterry: its considered a blocker atm :)
 * Cimi downloads it
<ogra_> seb128, awesome, thanks !
<pitti> Cimi, kgunn: https://gitorious.org/python-dbusmock/python-dbusmock/source/tests/test_networkmanager.py shows how to use it
<cwayne> Bray90820_, i don't get what you're asking for then?  that's a shell for ubuntu touch that works on ubuntu desktop...
<cwayne> or you can just locally run unity8 i guess
<kgunn> pitti: thanks for the pointers
<mterry> kgunn, and Leo was working on the click package one?
<pitti> kgunn, Cimi: you can also use it from other languages by calling the mock with python3 -m dbusmock -t network_manager
<pitti> phone, brb
<Cimi> thx
<cwayne> bfiller, any update on content hub + gallery-app re: click packages?  (or i may have missed it in your email)
<bfiller> cwayne: no update, it's dependent on new autopilot, content hub and upstart app launcher. I hope to follow up this week on it
<kgunn> mterry: thats right
<Bray90820_> cwayne: you get how the ubuntu desktop and the ubuntu touch interface run different apps
<andrew806> I saw this morning that Google sync is coming along
<andrew806> definitely excited about that
<cwayne> Bray90820_, yes
<Bray90820_> cwayne: and you get what shells are like unity and gnome right?
<sil2100> Mirv, bzoltan: I seem to be having mumble problems
<Mirv> sil2100: there's no-one there anyway but me, so I guess it's not happening
<sil2100> Mirv, bzoltan: I'll try to connect somehow, but it might take some time - if there's anything appmenu related, just give me a sign on IRC if I don't make it
<sil2100> oh
<sil2100> o_O
<cwayne> Bray90820_, yeah, so like when I said that you could run unity8 locally?
<Mirv> I hope next week there are more people interested in Qt 5.2 bug fixing :S maybe some more invites too.
<Bray90820_> cwayne: are you thinking i want to run ubuntu touch apps on my desktop?
<sil2100> Mirv: which room is it btw.?
<sil2100> Mirv: I just connected :D
<sil2100> Mirv: Christian is there!
<sil2100> Mirv: we can still make the meeting, there will be 3 of us then :)
<sil2100> Mirv: come join us!
<Bray90820_> cwayne: i am sorry to be so confusing
<Mirv> sil2100: hehe, ok.
<sil2100> bzoltan: how about you? Will you be joining?
<sil2100> bfiller: hi, are you free right now?
<bfiller> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> bfiller: could you join us on the Qt 5.2 bugs meeting? It's on mumble (google calendar invite)
<bfiller> sil2100: yes I will join
<sil2100> bfiller: thank you!
<Bray90820_> cwayne: Basiclly what i want is an ubuntu touch sell i can run on top of ubuntu desktop instead of unity so i can have the touch features while still being able to run desktop apps
<cwayne> Bray90820_, the ubuntu touch shell *is* unity, but it's unity8 instead of unity 7
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: added some info i found in https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1271033
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271033 in webbrowser-app "webbrowser's tst_QmlTest fails on armhf and i386 with Qt 5.2" [Critical,New]
<Bray90820_> cwayne: thanks I didn't know that sorry for the confusion
<cwayne> dpm, hey, could you email me the reminders-app click? (or just the link to it), i seem to have lost it in the scrollback :)
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, oh, thanks!
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: sadly it doesn't help much
<tsdgeos> but well, it's some pointers
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, at least it’s somewhere to start the investigation
<tsdgeos> oSoMoN: about the /proc thing
<tsdgeos> maybe it's similar to https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,75282
<oSoMoN> tsdgeos, sounds like it could be, from a very quick glance
<tsdgeos> but well, the other stuff is more pressing i guess
<JUracan> Do the fastboot and adb versions you get through apt have full functionality or are they  somehow "caped"?
<davmor2> JUracan: how do you mean by capped there is only one version of adb and fastboot. It just depends on the age of the package as to what it supports
<JUracan> Oh, ok
<JUracan> Thank you
<davmor2> JUracan: it happily dealt with my xoom and putting cyanogenmod on it
<JUracan> I guess it's just my system crapping itself
<davmor2> cyphermox: any idea if the non backward compitable version of telepathy 1.0 will have any issues for us or are we using an older version anyway?
<ybon> Anyone know where this page has ended by chance: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/QtLocation.qml-location5-maps/declarative-mapviewer.html ?
<daker> ybon: Joseph is working on this https://plus.google.com/u/0/+JosephMills/posts/BrLpZcYM2Jw
<dpm> popey, I'm about to enter a call, do you have the URL of the reminders app click handy for cwayne?
<popey> dpm: he already has it
<popey> dpm: http://people.canonical.com/~alan/click/com.ubuntu.reminders_0.1.29_armhf.click
<ybon> daker: oh, nice, but this sounds all EvilMaps inside :s
<cwayne> popey, thanks, i'd misplaced it
<popey> k
<dpm> thanks popey
<Felin> Hey all, trying to flash to my Nexus 7 (Grouper) and having some issues. I keep getting an error, "Returned non-zero exist status 1" when the flash attempts to push a file to /cache/recovery/
<JurDur> Is there a way to flash without having android installed and booted?
<balloons> kenvandine, ping
<kenvandine> balloons, pong
<ogra_> JurDur, if you have a supported device, recovery mode is enough
<balloons> kenvandine, do you know how the account-console tool can support a complete command line authentication for online accounts? I spoke with mardy as you suggested last week, and he recommended it. However, I seem to still get a popup window asking me to enter my username and password details
<kenvandine> balloons, i don't think you can get around it opening the browser
<kenvandine> balloons, let me looks for an old example i have, hang on
<kenvandine> s/looks/look
<balloons> I see I can pass a session.. but that doesn't help..
<balloons> kenvandine, ty
<Jurlacas> How can I flash through recovery, ogra_?
<ogra_> use the -d option with phablet-flash
<ogra_> and give the matching device name for your device
<Jurlacas> Like phablet-flash cdimage-touch -d mako?
<ogra_> Jurlacas, dont use cdimage-touch we dont test it
<Jurlacas> ubuntu-system them?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and --channel trusty
<Jurlacas> Well
<Jurlacas> It says device detected as /sbin/sh: getprop: not found
<ogra_> with -d ?
<Jurlacas> And then Unsupported device, autodetect fails device
<ogra_> that usually omits the getprop function
<Jurlacas> Oh
<ogra_> phablet-flash ubuntu-system -c trusty -d mako
<ogra_> something like that
<mardy> balloons: if you want to get a valid oauth token, then I'm afraid there is no way to avoid authenticating with the remote service
<balloons> hey mardy :-) I'm happy to auth with the remote service, I just assumed I could pass my user/pass to the tool and have it do the oauth for me
<mardy> balloons: if it's fine for you to just get some hardcoded value just for testing, then there's a way to do that
<mardy> balloons: no, unfortunately we cannot guarantee a UI-less flow
<balloons> mardy, it seems if I have  a session token already though, no need for UI right?
<cwayne> why not just an autopilot test to enter the account first?
<cwayne> that'd have the added bonus of testing the whole mechanism from a user standpoint as well, right?
<Jurlacas> It had some trouble with the (already) downloaded files
<balloons> hey cwayne, yes we could automate adding an account via settings as well.. that was the original idea, but it's testing a lot more than just a single app at that point
<Jurlacas> So I moved them somewhere else and I'm redownloading them
<kenvandine> balloons, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/account-plugins/phablet/view/head:/debian/uoa-create
<kenvandine> balloons, that's a script we used to use for creating accounts on the device before we had a UI for it
<kenvandine> it still opened a browser to auth
<kenvandine> but i suspect you could include a token in the creation params there
<kenvandine> but i don't have an example of that
<kenvandine> cwayne, do you know? ^^
<balloons> ty kenvandine. I'm going to have to think about the best way to move forward. It might behoove us to just fake everything
<kenvandine> balloons, i think that would be probably be the most reliable
<balloons> it certainly would.. I mistakenly thought not mocking would be easier
<cwayne> kenvandine, sorry, never tried that
<kenvandine> cwayne, thx, i figured if anyone had... it would be you :)
<cwayne> :)
<balloons> part of this was trying to find a good way for any developer who needed to mock adding an account.
<kenvandine> balloons, there is https://code.launchpad.net/uoa-integration-tests
<kenvandine> which adds it's own fake provider and fake accounts
<kenvandine> but that doesn't test an existing provider with a fake account
<kenvandine> it's more for testing the infrastructure of UOA
<balloons> right.. small but important distinction :-)
<balloons> i'll have a think and circle back
<cwayne> honestly i think a generic autopilot test case to actually do it from UI could be helpful for any app dev
<kenvandine> this one uses an oauth service on localhost
<cwayne> cyphermox, hi, i updated that bluetooth-touch MR with the appropriate upstart job (the rest of the stuff should be in hte latest images)
<cwayne> and by should be i mean are because i tested it :)
<cff> I'm trying to dual boot CM Android 4.2.2 on a Galaxy Nexus with Ubuntu but after I downloaded the Ubuntu image with the Android app and click reboot to Ubuntu I'm rebooted to recovery mode. What can I do to see what's wrong?
<cff> I can reboot into Android again safely, and when I go to Ubuntu Dual boot app and reboot to Ubuntu I'm again rebooted to Clockworkmode recovery
<cff> How can I see what's going on behind the scenes after I reboot?
<Jurlacas> What recovery are you using cff?
<cff> Jurlacas: ClockworkMod touch 6.0.4.3
<Jurlacas> Well
<cff> does the downloading of Ubuntu verifiy the integrity with a checksum ?
<Jurlacas> I'm no ubuntu touch expert, but you should actually be able to see the thing the script is doing
<cff> Jurlacas: the script is not downloading Ubuntu
<cff> Jurlacas: the Ubuntu app for Android does that
<cff> let me see where I can find the sourse code for the android app
<cff> nice, the Android app is written in Qt
<cff> hmm, or not
<cyphermox> cwayne: ack
<cyphermox> sergiusens: want to take another look at https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu/trusty/bluetooth-touch/bluetooth-touch_lp1266859/+merge/200699 ?
 * sergiusens looks
<sergiusens> cyphermox, cwayne the only comment I would make is; isn't this upstart job supposed to go in the hostnamed/systemd package?
<cyphermox> no
<sergiusens> but it doesn't just set the bt hostname, it does it system wide
<cyphermox> this isn't systemd stuff, it's specific to bluetooth on ubuntu touch
<cyphermox> well, I guess it does set the name for everything
<sergiusens> cyphermox, hostnamectl --pretty set-hostname "$device" is specific for bt?
<cyphermox> so bluetooth-touch isn't quite the right name
<cyphermox> the only thing that currently uses this is bluetooth atm
<cyphermox> but I'd rather avoid adding more crap to systemd that isn't generic to touch and desktop
<sergiusens> cyphermox, I would much rather have this in lxc-android-config at the most
<cyphermox> makes sense, yeah
<cyphermox> lxc-android-config is a good candidate
<cyphermox> cwayne: would there be a way to also set chassis/icon via properties?
<sergiusens> cyphermox, what's chassis icon?
<cyphermox> two separate properties for systemd
<cwayne> cyphermox, yeah, it's doable via hostnamectl
<cyphermox> chassis sets the type of device -- tablet, computer, handset, etc.
<cyphermox> icon is so that the device shows up nicely in gnome-bluetooth or bluedevil's interface if detected from a desktop
<cyphermox> cwayne: no, I rather meant if you had seen a way to guess the form factor
<cyphermox> I see there isn't if you just look at the properties, so ignore me
<cff> dual booting doesn't work :(
<cyphermox> cwayne: perhaps make that a "set-default-hostname.conf" or whatever in lxc-android-config
<cyphermox> sergiusens: do you know if there is a way to figure out the form factor from something on the system?
<cff> lol, I got it working
<cff> cool
<sergiusens> cyphermox, not really; if anyone has done any research into that it's Saviq... but I believe the thing that's done now is checking the grid units/resolution
<cyphermox> hmm
<cyphermox> crap. :/
<cjwatson> kenvandine: I don't suppose you have any idea why the content-hub-peer-hook is quite so incredibly slow (at least sometimes) when starting up the emulator?
<cjwatson> kenvandine: I don't have any evidence, but it seems like it's racily stuck rather than emulator-slow
<kenvandine> cjwatson, not really, it is very simple
<cjwatson> kenvandine: is it talking to some other process?  trying to work out how I might debug it
<kenvandine> although i am refactoring the whole peer registry implementation right now, so that might fix it
<kenvandine> it doesn't talk to another process
<kenvandine> it iterates some files and checks gsettings
<cjwatson> watching emulator startup really highlights how much I need to get libclick going, mind
<cjwatson> annoyingly, generally content-hub-peer-hook only seems to take ages the first time I boot a given emulator instance
<cjwatson> I don't know whether that's a race or whether it initialises some data that then perturbs the bug out of existence
<kenvandine> maybe accessing gsettings?
<kenvandine> we're dropping gsettings use too, moving to sqlite
<cjwatson> maybe
<cjwatson> if you're already refactoring it, it probably isn't worth my time to investigate
<kenvandine> yeah
 * seb128 slaps kenvandine
 * kenvandine wakes up
<kenvandine> and hugs seb128 :)
<seb128> kenvandine, g hater!
 * seb128 hugs kenvandine back
<slangasek> popey: hi, pmcgowan pointed me at http://paste.ubuntu.com/6721451/ for a list of native click packages currently in the store... this doesn't match the list available for download at http://people.canonical.com/~alan/click/ , can you help me round up the stragglers?
<popey> slangasek: sure
<popey> pretty sure I generated that paste list
<popey> oh, i did
<slangasek> popey: it looks like the ones I'm missing are: com.ubuntu.developer.christriant.cnotes com.ubuntu.developer.davidplanella.qreator com.ubuntu.developer.mitya57.touchwriter com.ubuntu.developer.mzanetti.fahrplan2 com.ubuntu.developer.qtros.yad com.ubuntu.developer.vtuson.contactsimporter com.ubuntu.developer.vtuson.logviewer com.ubuntu.developer.yuntan.aztter
<slangasek> popey: and there are some others that were on ~alan/click that aren't in that pastebin, so <shrug> :)
<popey> the origin of the paste was "clicks I happened to have on my laptop at the time"
<popey> the clicks on people.u.c was from a script to pull down every click I could find from the store
<slangasek> ah :-)
<popey> slangasek: just uploading the stragglers
<slangasek> ta!
<mzanetti> popey: do I need to do anything with fahrplan?
<popey> no
<popey> slangasek: right, all those you listed are now at http://people.canonical.com/~alan/click/
<slangasek> popey: heh - '_unknown.click'?
<popey> yeah ⍨
<sergiusens> slangasek, the probem is you need unknown, bug from store which renamed
<slangasek> k
<sergiusens> mzanetti, btw; you are apps are awesome :-)
<tedg> thomi, Are you thinking of running the application startup benchmarking on the image, or can additional tools/packages be installed?
<mardy> kenvandine, alex-abreu: https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/signon-ui/export-cookies/+merge/198233
<thomi> tedg: hey - that's not really up to me. I imagine it'll be on the image plus a few tools
<popey> /49/join #ubuntu-on-air
<popey> BAH!
<kenvandine> hey mardy
<mardy> if we merge that to trunk, that's one thing less to setup for the webapp container
<mardy> kenvandine: hi :-)
<alex-abreu> mardy, oh forgot that one !
<tedg> thomi, K, trying to look at python bindings for libbabeltrace, they're in git master, but unreleased.  If we could put them in a PPA that'd be easier.
<tedg> thomi, Who can make a decision if installing a PPA is okay for that?
<thomi> tedg: I have a meeting where I can ask about that in 60 minutes time. Can I get back to you after that?
<tedg> thomi, Sure, sounds good.
<thomi> tedg: thanks.
<thomi> tedg: charles: any luck on the upstart issue I reported in trusty? charles I believe you were bale to reproduce it last week?
<alex-abreu> mardy, commented
<charles> thomi: ...and now I can't reproduce it anymore. hm, what's changed
<charles> tedg: ^ can you take a look at the issue thomi is having?
<tedg> thomi, Not really sure where to go.  You're running Unity, right?
<tedg> thomi, Can you run something like?  $ gdbus call --session --dest com.ubuntu.Upstart --object-path /com/ubuntu/Upstart --method com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.GetAllJobs
<thomi> tedg: otp, will do - one second
<thomi> tedg: ugh - so It seems that since the dist-upgrade I ran last night, upstart-app-launch works again
<thomi> tedg: charles, so sorry for the noise - I'll get to reviewing your gir branch ASAP
<charles> \o/
<tedg> dist-upgrade fixes all bugs :-)
<thomi> heh
<dobey> except for the ones it creates
<tedg> dobey, That's it being self-preserving, it wants you to run it again.
<dobey> tedg: oh that's why it broke my display, while keeping the x session running then
<tedg> dobey, Which makes you want it more.  Really it's an abusive relationship.
<dobey> it's failing then
<dobey> because i don't want to run it more
<dobey> i just want my computer to work without me having to do crazy things to make it work halfway reasonably
<tedg> you'll be back
<matv1> hello ppl, I am getting a network error trying to update apps, while networking is running without problem. its just the clickpackage that wont update. Is anyone seeing this?
<matv1> oh I did the last 14.04  update today
<matv1> its r141
<popey> i saw that earlier, retried and it worked
<popey> now it's failing
<matv1> yup
<matv1> so its a server side problem?
<popey> hmm
<popey> 2014-01-21 20:35:24,045 - CRITICAL -  QUrl( "https://public.apps.ubuntu.com/download/com.ubuntu.developer.vtuson/logviewer/com.ubuntu.developer.vtuson.logviewer_0.7_armhf.click" )  ERROR: : 204
<popey> beuno: ^^
 * popey wonders what a 204 is
<matv1> indeed :)
<matv1> I assume this is hitting all devices?
<beuno> popey, there's a deployment going in
<beuno> *on
<beuno> which seems to have a hiccup
<popey> ok, there's our answer matv1 ☻
<popey> thanks matv1
<popey> and beuno
<matv1> no problem. I will try later on
<matv1> gd luck
<sergiusens> beuno, that answers my email :-)
 * beuno marks as read
<thomi> tedg: your gir branch - what should the gir package be called?
<thomi> tedg: after installing it, 'from gi.repository import UpstartAppLaunch' doesn't work for me
<tedg> thomi, gir1.2-upstart-app-launch-2_0.3+14.04.20131218-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<thomi> sorry, I meant the python package name
<thomi> :)
<tedg> Hmm, that works for me.
<tedg> Let me build another one to make sure.
<thomi> thanks
<tedg> thomi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6793878/
<thomi> hmm, fails for me. I'll investigate
<mzanetti> sergiusens: thanks
<tedg> thomi, Figured out the issue, pull new revisions.
<thomi> tedg: will do, thanks
<beuno> sergiusens, ping?
<sergiusens> beuno, pong
<sergiusens> mzanetti, np; xmbcremote and authenticator are just great
<mzanetti> sergiusens: xbmcremote is my favorite one
<mzanetti> sergiusens: there are still some cool features to come, once our platform supports them
<mzanetti> download music/videos directly from xbmc to the phone
<sergiusens> mzanetti, that would be awesome, I know about the pause/mute on call :-)
<mzanetti> automatically pause movies on incoming phone calls etc
<sergiusens> the download thing would be nifty
<mzanetti> btw. anyone know if I can use the download manager already?
<sergiusens> mzanetti, you should ask mandel
<sergiusens> he's in Spain though, so you might want to wait for something closer to your timezone
<mzanetti> sergiusens: ah ok. thanks
<beuno> sergiusens, hey
<beuno> sergiusens, can you get me a script to authenticate against the store?
<beuno> something webops can run
<beuno> they're trying to reproduce some failures
<beuno> whichever
<sergiusens> beuno, nessita actually gave us one :-) ... https://pastebin.canonical.com/102882/
<sergiusens> beuno, and you can loop run lp:click-sync
<sergiusens> I can probably make that exception I sent prettier and with some more info if needed
<beuno> sergiusens, can you hop on to #webops one sec?
<thomi> tedg: can now import UpstartAppLaunch - will put it through it's paces after lunch.
<thomi> tedg: will the failure notification work now, or is that still waiting on review?
<tedg> thomi, Great, thanks!
<tedg> thomi, Review
<thomi> ok
<Markzz> is the nexus 7 2013 supported now?
<robotfuel> the ubuntu-touch emulator's telnet interface won't let me send sms messages, is there a dbus interface I can use?
<sergiusens> robotfuel, ofono isn't started
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-22
<johnnyzhao> ubuntu touch officially support only nexus phones currently?
<RAOF> johnnyzhao: Correct, they're our reference hardware. That said, there are a large number of ports.
<johnnyzhao> I see
<johnnyzhao> Got a XiaoMi phone, wondering if I can install unbuntu touch on it
<hello> hi
<hello> hi~~~~~
<RAOF> johnnyzhao: Maybe; it's not on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices but it might be sufficiently similar to one of those.
<johnnyzhao> MeiZu, a chinese phone manufaturing company is going to support ubuntu touch on their next generation phone MX4G
<andrew806> having an issue ssh'ing into my phone
<andrew806> connection refused on standard port 22
<Starcraftmazter> hi
<Starcraftmazter> anyone around?
<Shiggitay|> Grr
<Shiggitay|> Stupid mick length
<Shiggitay|> Nick*
<Shiggs|GPad> There we go
<Starcraftmazter> yo
<Starcraftmazter> anyone know if /wehn ubuntu mobile will be compatible with nexus 5?
<timp> phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel trusty-devel should give me a workable image today?
<timp> hmm. trusty-devel doesn't work, but devel-proposed works
<timp> ah :)
<timp|za> hello
<timp|za> in my current image only 9 apps seem to be installed, what's up with that?
<timp|za> and I don't see how to install additional apps
<RAOF> timp|za: On the applications page you should have an also-available pane; select any app on there and you'll get an option to install it.
<RAOF> timp|za: You should also be able to search for the name of an app to install it, too.
<Arthurlinux> hello
<Arthurlinux> help ubuntu touch
<Arthurlinux> install samsung Slll model i747
<Arthurlinux> WTF
<Arthurlinux> Aqui no hay ayuda chingau
<cff> How can I go back to the previous View on Ubuntu Touch ?
<cff> Is there a back gesture?
<cff> Like on Android you have the back button (hardware or software button)
<Mirv> Qt 5.2 is now finally easily testable with apt-add-repository ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2 (and uninstallable with ppa-purge command) on the desktpo side since webbrowser got built
<dholbach> good morning
<tvoss_> Mirv, \o/
<didrocks> oSoMoN: hey!
<oSoMoN> didrocks, hey ho!
<didrocks> oSoMoN: tell us when you are going to have a fix for bug #1271436. We'll release it as a priority :)
<ubot5> bug 1271436 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Toolbar for webapps intermittently empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271436
<didrocks> oSoMoN: thanks for taking care of it yourself before receiving the ping btw! ;)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, no worries, it’s a pretty nasty one, I hope I can come up with a fix soon enough
<didrocks> oSoMoN: well, if they are real webapps, they should present the option to go back in their own interface TBH ;)
<oSoMoN> didrocks, right, but most of our "webapps" atm are not real webapps, they’re just websites in a container
<didrocks> oSoMoN: yeah, agreed ;)
<jose> hey guys, anyone around?
<oSoMoN> didrocks, I think I have a fix^Wworkaround (it’s a bug in the UITK), it will require extensive testing though, to ensure it doesn’t introduce yet another regression
<didrocks> oSoMoN: ok, take the time you need
<oSoMoN> the good news is that the workaround is rather self-contained
<didrocks> great work!
<didrocks> and you are going to open a bug in the UITK?
<jose> guys, I have trusty running on a nexus 4, when doing apt-get update it says all sources are ignored, any idea why?
<didrocks> jose: is your device in write mode or read-only?
<jose> no idea, maybe read-only?
<jose> (downloaded the image with the dual-boot assistant)
<didrocks> yeah, if you have no idea, it's read-only :) you have image-based updates
<jose> yep
<jose> any idea on how to change that?
<didrocks> so you're getting fresher version automatically, and for that, we need to have read only access
<didrocks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/380258/how-to-change-the-ubuntu-installation-to-read-write-mode-on-a-mobile-device is how to turn it into rw mode
<didrocks> however, be conscious as this will make the image based updates not working right
<jose> and I would have to update via apt-get?
<didrocks> right, it's not the recommended way though
<didrocks> and you can end up in situation where your phone can't boot
<didrocks> so just be aware that this is for system developers, mostly
<jose> would this also apply if it's on the recovery partition?
<didrocks> you can't apt-get update on the recovery partition AFAIK
<jose> (point is, I wanted to help with testing, I saw the urfkill announcement)
<didrocks> as it's not an ubuntu system, but a recovery OS ;)
<jose> oh, then maybe that's it?
<didrocks> jose: so yeah, you can turn into rw mode and install it manually
<didrocks> just be aware that at some point in the future, you may have to reflash from scratch though
<didrocks> to get back to a clean state
<jose> it's completely fine, I love breaking things
<didrocks> heh :)
<jose> well, time to give it a try then!
<didrocks> jose: good luck! and thanks for testing ;)
<jose> sure, see you around didrocks!
<didrocks> see you!
<oSoMoN> didrocks, ogra_: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/workaround-empty-toolbar/+merge/202617 up for review to fix the webapps regression, if you have a moment please test
<didrocks> oSoMoN: I'll get someone for this :) interesting of this flickable side-effect
<oSoMoN> didrocks, yeah, it’s the UITK trying to hard to be clever… which works for most apps because they want a standard header and toolbar, but the webbrowser and webapp-container are very special in this regard, so they often uncover bugs on corner cases
<didrocks> yeah, /me remembers about the "explicit is always better than implicit" motto from sabdfl, and I think it's true on that one :)
<tsdgeos> Mirv: is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1271464 something you can help with? My packaging foo is small
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271464 in qtubuntu "The qubuntu library is not compiled when packaging" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I see the same libqubuntumirclient.so and libqubuntumirserver.so in the PPA built qtubuntu-android package as is in the archive package?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> libqubuntu.so is missing
<tsdgeos> that's what the bug says, no?
<Mirv> yes, I was just checking that such a file would need to be there? how do the images work now, then?
<tsdgeos> because they use Mir
<tsdgeos> libqubuntu.so is for SF
<Mirv> aha, right
<Mirv> ok, letting the tab open so I hope to look at that today
<tsdgeos> thanks
<tsdgeos> i guess it's not ultra urgent
<tsdgeos> not sure our status of officially supporting SF anymore
<tsdgeos> but if it's not hard to fix, wouldn't be bad to get it back
<tsdgeos> man, we need to improve the dependency stuff
<tsdgeos> it's  weird i end up with qt4 on the phone when installing it :D
<tsdgeos> installing it -> flashing it
<tsdgeos> i mean
<tvoss_> sil2100, good morning :)
<sil2100> tvoss_: morning!
<davmor2> Morning all
<kalikiana> dobey: hey. I wonder if you could have a look at my u1db-qt auth code and see if you spot why the credentials aren't working; I'm always getting 401 https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/syncWithU1/+merge/202508
<kalikiana> I double-checked that the Authorization header is sent, and from what I can tell it looks correct - it's exactly the value of the signed url. but I might be missing something… I'm not working with oauth usually
<oSoMoN> didrocks, looks like we can release webbrowser-app with the fix for the empty toolbar in webapps, just got feedback from dbarth__ who tested it extensively and didn’t spot regressions
<didrocks> excellent, thanks oSoMoN!
<didrocks> sil2100: doing it? ^
<sil2100> didrocks: it's ready in cu2d, can I publish?
<didrocks> sil2100: sure
<davmor2> oSoMoN: was it just down to the view being item and not page by any chance?
<sil2100> didrocks: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Apps/job/cu2d-apps-head-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_webbrowser-app_0.23+14.04.20140122-0ubuntu1.diff <- packaging ACK ;)
<dbarth__> didrocks: +1
<didrocks> sil2100: +1
<didrocks> thanks dbarth__ for the testing
<oSoMoN> davmor2, yes, that’s another bug in the UITK
<davmor2> oSoMoN: see how good a learning experience this has been :)  Is there a UITK bug for that too?  I know you added UITK to the other one :)
<oSoMoN> davmor2, no, I haven’t filed a UITK bug for this one, it’s a bit borderline though, as I don’t think MainView was intended to be used with anything else than Page or PageStack
<oSoMoN> but I guess I should file a bug anyway
<oSoMoN> davmor2, updated https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1271436 to also affect UITK, and I attached a standalone example to reproduce the issue
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271436 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "Toolbar for webapps intermittently empty" [Undecided,In progress]
<davmor2> oSoMoN: confirmed :) thanks
<oSoMoN> cheers
<gatox> mardy, ping
<revanth1108> I have a query regarding ubuntu installer
<revanth1108> any one there to address me
<nik90> revanth1108: just ask your question, and if there is anyone free they will answer
<Wellark> Cimi: I'm here
<Cimi> Wellark, ask pitti
<Wellark> Cimi: I don't have a direct question
<Wellark> I'm just trying to make a point that IMO at this point it's a total overkill to implement that AP test to connect to wifi network
<Wellark> unless somebody already has a complete mock of NM dbus service
<pitti> Wellark: yes, python-dbusmock does that (without any actual hardware access or root privs, if you use a local test system bus)
<Wellark> and even still, it seems the requirements why that AP test should be created is to test that snap-decisions are actually displayed on the screen
<Wellark> pitti: python-dbusmock is the tool, but somebody has to implement the NM interfaces on top of it
<pitti> Wellark: /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/dbusmock/templates/networkmanager.py :)
<Wellark> pitti: that doesn't cover the SecretAgent which you need to get the prompt
<pitti> Wellark: is that part of NM? that sounds like a session bus thing?
<Wellark> no, it's part of MM
<Wellark> NM asks for credentials only if it doesn't find them already from the system settings or user settinsg
<Wellark> and you have to register an Agent which actually provides that info
<pitti> right, but I don't believe that NetworkManager (on the system bus) is that agent, as it doesn't have access to your session/X.org
<Wellark> the Agent from the session registers itself with NM
<pitti> ah
<pitti> I see, o.f.N.AgentManager.Register()
<Wellark> I'm just trying to say that the thing that needs to be tested (can you see a snap decision) should be handled with some more easy use case then "try to connect to WiFi which you don't have password for"
<Wellark> I will eventually have to AP tests in place properly in indicator-network
<pitti> well, the thing you try to test is that agent manager, isn't it?
<Wellark> but for now (based on that email in ubuntu-touch) I would advice doing some other test and not rush something in regarding networking
<tsdgeos> loicm: can you comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1271464 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271464 in qtubuntu "The qubuntu library is not compiled when packaging" [Undecided,New]
<Wellark> pitti: no, it's them all
<Wellark> indicator-network -> NM -> Agent -> NM -> indicator-network
<Wellark> pitti: that's what you end up testing
<shiggitay> rsalveti, how's the UT for N5 coming? :)
<pitti> yes, but I mean you don't want to test NM
<shiggitay> hello Wellark  :)
<pitti> i. e. you can just mock NM and just make the mock call your agent
<shiggitay> Also does UT have any hotspot capability built in like AOSP does?
<Wellark> pitti: yes, you can. Just saying that it might end up being really complicated effort to mock it properly
<Wellark> pete-woods: you've done that, right?
<Wellark> mocked the SecretAgent parts
<Wellark> or at least done something there
<pete-woods> Wellark: yes, dbusmock as built-in support for network manager mocking
<pitti> (except for registering and calling the agent)
<Wellark> pete-woods: yep, but just by quick look at it there is no Agent handling
<Wellark> in the mock
<Wellark> nor the settings
<pete-woods> fair enough, then that would need to be added
<pitti> but it's a template, i. e. you can load it and add that Register function in your test if you want
<pitti> and if it's  generally applicable we can add it to the template, too
<Wellark> yes. it's possible.
<Wellark> Just saying IMO it's overly complicated to rush it in at this point of time just that those nested mir patches can be included
<Wellark> as the only thing that needs to be tested is that snap decisions / dialogs are visible
<Wellark> anyway, just wanted to give my input
<pitti> sure; you might be able to just invoke the agent via dbus-send or so
<Wellark> well, why not just invoke a snap-decision directly?
<Wellark> I would imagine there exists AP tests for snap decisions that would anyway cover the test case didrocks is after
<dobey> kalikiana: do you have logs of what happens there? you can run with U1_DEBUG=1 in the env to get extra debug logs to console
<didrocks> Wellark: that would be the case for that particular case. I still think that someone needs at some point to ensure that basic user stories are working, meaning, you have your device, you can connect to the network
<didrocks> Wellark: after all tests at 100% and that not working is a failure IMHO (especially if we go with automated image publication to consumers)
<Wellark> didrocks: yes, I too agree that we need AP tests covering the complete use cases
<Wellark> *user stories
<didrocks> Wellark: and we have the opportunity now, otherwise, the priority will be downgraded and that will never come
<Wellark> but doing it right today for indicator-network is too risky IMO
<Wellark> didrocks: yes it will
<Wellark> once I get to it
<didrocks> when? seems you are telling it's too difficult ELATERNOETA ;)
<didrocks> so, I don't really feel confidence that "it will"
<Wellark> didrocks: I will work on indicator-network and related system-settings for the rest of the cycle
<Wellark> and getting those AP tests is crucially important in my opinion
<didrocks> Wellark: as long as we have an ETA, it's written on management plan and not drop, I think the minimal snap decision use case is fine
<Wellark> didrocks: thank you.
<didrocks> (for releasing nested Mir)
<Wellark> didrocks: indeed
<Wellark> thostr_: make sure I have an AP test for connecting to WPA network by the end of this cycle
<Wellark> :)
 * didrocks adds a big RED sticky note with thostr_'s head around :)
<Wellark> thostr_: just see didrocks comment few minutes ago
<kalikiana> dobey: on the ubuntuone api side there's no error, I call signUrl with https://u1db.one.ubuntu.com/~/notes-cloud/notes.db make an HTTP request which I know works with the test server which doesn't use auth - but the live server says 401
<Wellark> didrocks, pitti, kgunn: so would it be ok if Cimi would now concentrate on a simple snap decision test
<didrocks> yeah, as per what we discussed above
<Wellark> instead of a full blown "connet to wifi network"
<kalikiana> dobey: it could be a stupid mistake on my part, I just don't see anything obviously wrong
<Wellark> Cimi, kgunn: ^^
<loicm> tsdgeos: I wrote the code not the packaging rules, and to be honest I'm kinda clueless about it :)
<tsdgeos> loicm: i mean my last comment
<tsdgeos> libqubuntu.so is only meant for -android package or for both?
<tsdgeos> i..e libqubuntu.so is SF only right? so should be in the -android pacakge only (i guess)
<dobey> kalikiana: yeah, and my brain is still a bit slow, since it's inappropriately cold here, and i just recently got up. logs would really help i think
<loicm> tsdgeos: it was for sure only meant for android, but maybe that has changed, ricmm_ might know
<kalikiana> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6797548/
<tsdgeos> ricmm_: can you comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/qtubuntu/+bug/1271464 ?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271464 in qtubuntu "The qubuntu library is not compiled when packaging" [Undecided,New]
<kalikiana> dobey: we can also discuss it later if you prefer, 2h15 til my eod
<dobey> kalikiana: i don't see anything obvious to me. i don't know the u1db sync REST API that well though. and it could possibly be a server issue too
<kalikiana> dobey: any ideas how I might narrow down the cause? on a live server I don't expect a full error, but there's no debug instance as far as I was told
<kalikiana> unfortunately the test server doesn't do oauth either to debug it from there
<dobey> kalikiana: you could try to sync with the live server using the example app that's in lp:u1db maybe?
<dobey> although, it won't grab the token from online accounts
<dobey> so maybe not a good test
<dobey> kalikiana: when did you log in and get the token you are using there, though?
<kalikiana> dobey: I logged in yesterday, the token is from right before the http request
<dobey> ok
<kalikiana> dobey: just now I tried using "curl" by hand, passing Authentication: I got before… same result
<kalikiana> I wonder if there could be an issue like a missing space or something with the credentials
<dobey> kalikiana: am asking about something on the server side to see if it's a server side problem
<kalikiana> ah, thanks a lot
<dobey> kalikiana: did you get the token from staging, or are you doing this all with production only?
<mardy> gatox: hi! Sorry, I'm still on parental leave this week and checking IRC only from time to time; can I still be of help?
<kalikiana> dobey: is that what you're asking? qtdeclarative5-ubuntuone-credentials-plugin 1:14.04+14.04.20131127~85+201401220542~ubuntu14.04.1
<dobey> kalikiana: no, i mean did you have the environment set to point ubuntuone-credentials at https://staging.login.ubuntu.com/ for example
<dobey> kalikiana: but since you have no idea what i am talking about, i must presume not :)
<kalikiana> yep, "no" it is then
<angelos> Hi, not quite sure if this is the right place to ask (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch brought me here). I'm looking for a way to change/add multitouch gestures (mainly I'd like 3 or 4 finger swipe to change workspaces)
<gatox> mardy, no problem, don't worry
<angelos> using unity7 that is
<kgunn> Cimi: do you know/understand what Wellark & didrocks want now instead of "attempt to connect to wifi" ?
<dobey> angelos: this channel is about "Ubuntu Touch" the phone/tablet build of ubuntu
<kgunn> btw, i'm ok w/ whatever makes sense
<shiggitay> :( no one answered my question
<Cimi> kgunn, yes
<Cimi> kgunn, if I get correctly, we want to see if snap decisions come out
<cwayne> shiggitay, what was your question?
<angelos> dobey: yeah, I thought so. So, who can answer my question then?
<angelos> also, who can fix the wiki page
<kalikiana> dobey: looks like I found part of the problem. I was failing to pass the same header in a separate request - now I got unauthorized: OAuth validation failed against SSO.
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> kalikiana: ah ok
<kalikiana> dobey: so I suppose now is the question, could I be getting invalid credentials? not sure how to verify that
<dobey> kalikiana: is the device you're running it on, listed on https://login.ubuntu.com/+applications ?
<kalikiana> dobey: I presume it would be "Ubuntu One @ genmaicha" in that list, laptop running trusty
<kalikiana> lemme try logging in again via the api just in case
<dobey> kalikiana: if that's your hostname, then yeah
<kalikiana> ah the log also says "OAuth token received for  "Ubuntu One @ genmaicha"" so this is it
<kalikiana> hm exact same error
<kalikiana> in the http request, that is
<dobey> hmm
<kalikiana> hmmm account 4 it says, maybe it's not getting me the correct account?
<kalikiana> I thnik there was some api to list accounts somewhere
<kalikiana> it was 3 before
<dobey> kalikiana: you can only have one account. not sure why it would have incremented though
<kalikiana> doesn't seem to have any notion of accounts in the api in fact
<kalikiana> dobey: any idea where those are stored?
<kalikiana> might try a brute force reset
<lool> ev: heya, tvoss just helpfully pointed out that it might be a good idea to setup libwhoopsie under CI+autolanding since we'll integrate it with push notifications and such
<dobey> kalikiana: accounts are in sqlite, and token is in the keyring
<Cimi> Wellark, so if I fake an access point
<Cimi> Wellark, in your opinion should bring up a snap decision?
<tsdgeos> who's the one that has to press the button in https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/ubuntu-system-settings/test_qpa ?
<dobey> kalikiana: i don't think "/" is supported in db names, so you can't do "/foo/bar.db" you should just do "/notes-cloud.db" i guess
<Cimi> Wellark, or the snap decisions in indicator network will need to be registered with the mock?
<dobey> er, with the preceding "~" to that of course
<ev> lool: to widen the number of people who can commit to it? Its test suite already runs at build time.
<dobey> tsdgeos: nobody. the bot will pick it ups oon
<tsdgeos> dobey: there's no bot anymore
<tsdgeos> we are into the new manual-landing world
<tsdgeos> that is so much better because noone forgets to lands stuff manually
<dobey> tsdgeos: is that "new" like having a hand crank to start your car?
<tsdgeos> dobey: yep
<dobey> kalikiana: so with the path you're using, you would get a 400 (so not the issue at hand, but an issue still)
<tsdgeos> dobey: don't make a computer do something you can do yourself!
<dobey> tsdgeos: it's Aasimov's first law
<Wellark> Cimi: yeah, if you want to do it the hard way
<Wellark> you fake an ap
<Wellark> indicator-network shows the ap
<Wellark> you find the ap from indicator network
<Wellark> activate it
<Wellark> then indicator-network tells nm to connect to it
<Wellark> at which point nm is like "I don't know the credentialss"
<Wellark> then it goes to it's secret agent
<Wellark> which is registered by indicator network
<Wellark> requesting the credentials
<Wellark> and then indicator-network's secret agent is like "whoa, I don't know the passphrase for this AP"
<Cimi> ok
<Wellark> and shows the snap decision
<Cimi> I see
<Wellark> and relays thee info to NM
<Wellark> Cimi: but as I discussed with didrocks
<Wellark> all we really want is to test that any snap decision is displayed correctly
<Wellark> so no need to do the hard dance right now and block nested mir with indicator-network
<Wellark> just do a straight snap decision AP test instead
<Wellark> I will take care of the hard case later on this cycle
<Wellark> to test the full user story on connecting to an AP
<Wellark> but right now all we need is to test that snap decisions are displayed correctly
<Wellark> or all that you need to do :)
<kalikiana> dobey: very interesting observation: I can sign and get /api/account/ successfully
<Wellark> because writing the AP test for indicator network
<Wellark> Cimi: also requires mocking the connecting Settings objects properly
<dobey> kalikiana: on one.ubuntu.com ?
<Wellark> and that is a complex task
<Cimi> I understand
<kalikiana> dobey: sorry, miscopied, I mean https://one.ubuntu.com/api/account/
<dobey> right
<kalikiana> so it seems the credentials are fine, and the api works… something else must be off
<kalikiana> I wonder, would 400 or 401 come earlier? if I replace ~ with something else or remove it, I get 400 and no oauth errors
<dobey> kalikiana: uhm, did you install from that tree first?
<dobey> kalikiana: because if not, you're probably using the system version of the plug-in and library, which don't have the changes in that tree?
<kalikiana> dobey: I just change the string in qml, and I see in the logs that it's being used
<kalikiana> the one I'm passing to signUrl
<boiko> Mirv: hey, your changes to telephony-service got merged
<dobey> kalikiana: the qml is being used, yes. the U1db module and libu1db-qt5.so however, are from the system
<lool> ev: yes, and also to eventually hook it to the landing process
<lool> ev: this helps with reviews, tracking what's landing, reverting changes, landing things together that ought to etc.
<dobey> kalikiana: because if you purge the packages for u1db-qt, qmlscene will fail to start :)
<kalikiana> dobey: the installed u1db-qt is correct, I have a qDebug to be sure of it, and ony the qml has the real URL; but I'm really wondering what it means now that one.ubuntu.com works but u1db.one.ubuntu.com doesn't
<kalikiana> unfortunately it isn't explicitly mentioned anywhere in the online docs - if there should be any subtle specialty in how it handles authentication
<ev> lool: indeed, I'm all for it
<shiggitay> cwayne, my question was whether UT has or will have built in hotspot/tethering capabilities like AOSP does
<shiggitay> or if an app will be developed for it
<cwayne> shiggitay, good question, sorry i don't quite know the answer though
<shiggitay> k
<shiggitay> it'd be great though
<cwayne> is the osk dead in the latest -proposed?
<cwayne> mine's never showing up
<shiggitay> Can anyone tell me the progress of the N5 port?
<ogra_> cwayne, see the CI channel
<shiggitay> ogra_, hi
<ogra_> shiggitay, the port to 4.4 is nicely going forward ... N5 will depend on the community doing a port
<shiggitay> wasn't rsalveti going to port UT to the N5 as well as the HAL layer?
<dobey> kalikiana: did you commit/push the missing header on another request?
<dobey> seems so
<kalikiana> dobey: yep, I pushed that and the more distinguished error a moment ago
<kalikiana> (more distinguished I mean JSON from u1db instead of only HTTP)
<kalikiana> I'm out of steem for the day… but if you can think of anything else to try at all, I'd appreciate it
<mterry> is anyone here fluent in autopilot/uinput interactions?
<mterry> pitti, maybe you? ^  - your advice to use evdev to trigger a power press works when I do it in its own little script.  But when I do it as part of an autopilot test, it doesn't seem to do anything
<pitti> mterry: ah, you are using uinput?
<pitti> mterry: autopilot sets up uinput by itself, maybe that and  your script interact?
<mterry> pitti, yeah.  seemed pretty simple
<pitti> mterry: do you see the fake event in evtest?
<timppa> hi, any ideas how to get OSK back on latest trusty?
<mterry> pitti, yes
<mterry> pitti, oh wait
<mterry> pitti, let me double test
<pitti> mterry: or perhaps Mir/whatever isn't listening to multiple input/event devices? or are you injecting into autopilot's?
<Laney> how can I iterate over the items in a ListView from AP?
<mterry> pitti, I'm creating a new fake event device for it
<pitti> mterry: I suppose that's somehow confusing it
<mterry> Doesn't confuse it when used outside of autopilot..
<dobey> kalikiana: i think there are a couple of related problems here
<dobey> kalikiana: i don't think u1db accepts POST of anything. you PUT documents to the remote. and the signature must match the request type, so you can't create a signature for a GET and use it with a POST or PUT
<Laney> elopio: ^ I guess you know :-)
<cwayne> oSoMoN, hey, on the latest promoted image, when i get an alert in webbrowser-app, there's no buttons
<cwayne> like for permission to access location for example
<oSoMoN> cwayne, sounds like a regression, let me see if I can reproduce here
<oSoMoN> cwayne, not seeing that here on maguro, on what device are you seeing this?
<cwayne> oSoMoN, mako
<oSoMoN> cwayne, do you have a screenshot?
<cwayne> oSoMoN, no but i'll get one for ya
<oSoMoN> thx
<cwayne> oSoMoN, http://people.canonical.com/~cwayne/nobutton.png
<sergiusens> cwayne, you need to charge your battery!
<oSoMoN> cwayne, that’s weird to say the least, which build number?
<ogra_> sergiusens, well, in fact there seem to be issues with the power indicator on mako
<oSoMoN> I’m on 141, and I do have buttons in dialogs
<cwayne> 141
<ogra_> havent looked deper yet, but it behaves weird once you go onto a certain low level ... (like the icon jumping a lot between red and half full)
<ogra_> popey, ^^^ did you ever notice something like that or is my battery giving up ?
<vic1> hello
<vic1> Any instructions how to build ubuntu-touch for Maguro(samsung galaxy nexus)?
<vic1> All i am looking for is a good working Ramdisk to go with my built kernel
<ogra_> vic1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<ybon> I've made a simple map (OSM based), which works as expected when running on my device from Qt Creator, but when I install it (still from Qt) I just have a white screen when I launch it. Any hints someone? :)
<vic1> @ogra_ checking
<ybon> The app show on the installed apps with the correct icon
<ybon> but when I click it => a white screen and that's all
<ybon> and I see nothing in dmesg for example
<vic1> @ogra_: repo init -u git://phablet.ubuntu.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b phablet-saucy
<vic1> this gives phablet-saucy
<vic1> but what phablet latest flash shows is trusty (14.04)
<vic1> on the device
<ogra_> vic1,  but if you want just the initrd, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch/0.67/+build/5488280 has all you need inside the deb
<ogra_> (an initrd)
<ybon> oh, I meant "I've made a simple app*", not map (even if the app is a map :p )
<vic1> Is this the one to use? ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd 0.67
<ogra_> vic1, right
<ogra_> unpack the deb and grab the file from usr/lib/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd/
<vic1> checking...
<oSoMoN> cwayne, can you please file a bug (re- the lack of buttons) and attach your screenshot?
<vic1> ogra: usr/lib/ubuntu-touch-generic-initrd/initrd.img-touch-0.67 : found this file : will give it a shot
<cwayne> oSoMoN, sure thing
<ybon> Where is a "click" based app installed? I don't see it in /usr/bin, and I'm hopping to find a way to run it from shell to get some output of the problem
<ogra_> ybon, look in 7opt
<ogra_> */opt
<ybon> thanks :)
<ybon> I'm supposed to run it like in the .desktop file? i.e. "qmlscene $@ SimpleOSMMap.qml" ?
<ybon> I have an error, but I don't if it's because I'm running it wrong or if it's related to a bug in the app
<ybon> ("QXcbConnection: Could not connect to display" is the error)
<kenvandine> ybon, all the output is logged to ~/.cache/upstart/
<ybon> thanks for the tip, checking :)
<kenvandine> you'll find a log file in there that matches the appid
<ybon> found it, thanks
<kenvandine> ybon, np, good luck
<ybon> btw, is there a way to get full terminal width when using adb shell?
<kenvandine> dunno... i use ssh :)
<ybon> ah yeah, let's do that :)
<kenvandine> adb shell annoys me
<dobey> make your terminal smaller
<ybon> ah ah
<kenvandine> dobey, you're insane :)
<ybon> :)
<dobey> kenvandine: no, adb is insane
<kenvandine> agreed
<kenvandine> adb  shell start ssh
<kenvandine> that's enough :)
<dobey> only way i know of to have adb match your terminal size, is to make your terminal match adb
<cwayne> alias phablet-shell='adb shell start ssh && adb forward tcp:8888 tcp:22 && ssh phablet@localhost -p 8888'
<cwayne> :)
<ybon> how do you know the IP of the device? I know I can get if from Qt logs, but I guess there is a better way
<ybon> ah
<kenvandine> i don't use the adb connection, i have dns for it :)
<kenvandine> don't want to lose my connection when i unplug
<ybon> in your /etc/hosts?
<vic1> ogra, Is git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-saucy.git maguro branch the right kernel ?
<kenvandine> ybon, no... dns server on my home network
<ybon> han! :)
<kenvandine> it always gives it the same ip based on the mac
<ogra_> vic1, not sure, ask the kernel team (in #ubuntu-kernel)
<ogra_> vic1, whats the reaso you are doing this btw ? (maguro gets daily testing on many devices, the images work fine there)
<boiko> awe_: hey, do you know anything related to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1270477
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1270477 in dialer-app "No notification of (out-of-range) missed call" [Undecided,New]
<awe_> boiko, I don't, but can investigate
<vic1> ogra: i need to enable DEBUG_LL feature and add ftdi kernel driver support
<boiko> awe_: I never heard of such feature, the only thing I have seen regarding to this, is that some carries do send an SMS saying someone called you
<vic1> ogra, so i need to be able to rebuild the kernel for maguro , but am not able to get it to boot
<sergiusens> boiko, I get that
<awe_> sergiusens, an SMS?
<sergiusens> it says; press send to call back :-)
<sergiusens> awe_, yup
<vic1> ogra, "init" seems to be killed after boot of kernel
<boiko> sergiusens: but it is not a regular missed call entry, right?
<awe_> boiko, I'll take a look and see if there's anything else possible and will comment in the bug
<boiko> awe_: thanks!
<awe_> np
<sergiusens> boiko, no
<sergiusens> boiko, it's an SMS, let me show you
<vic1> ogra: This is the last point where kernel dies if a compile my own kernel:
<vic1> ogra: <6>Adding 524284k swap on /root/userdata/SWAP.img.  Priority:-1 extents:5 across:557052k SS
<vic1> <0>Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<ogra_> sounds like a config issue
<vic1> i use: cyanogenmod_tuna_defconfig
<ogra_> compare your homebrew config with the shipped one
<vic1> ic
<vic1> i can do that... checking... /proc/config.gz
<cwayne> balloons, ping
<balloons> cwayne, pong
<ybon> This is what I get when I run my app: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6798535/ does it ring a bell to someone? I guess it's related to the location, thus to PositionSource I'm using in my qml file, but I'm total n00b in qt/qml/ubuntu dev so I'm missing some elements to read it well; anyway I'm investigooglating, but if someone has a hint :)
<attente> kalikiana, hi
<attente> kalikiana, i'm wondering what can we do about this MP: https://code.launchpad.net/~attente/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/1263163/+merge/201049
<kenvandine> ybon, in your click package, you need to add the location service apparmor policy
<ybon> in the .json you mean?
<ybon> Here is what I have:
<kenvandine> it should be in the list if you're using qtcreator
<ybon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6798589/
<ybon> Actually, I've added "location" by hand
<ybon> You mean QT Creator should have done it?
<kenvandine> it looks right...
<kenvandine> there is a UI for building that
<kenvandine> you can pick location from a list
<kenvandine> but that error says the location request was denied by apparmor
<ybon> btw, I don't see the .json from QT Creator, so I'm editing it from ST, I guess I'm missing something :s
<ybon> #n00b swimming around :)
<ybon> the thing is that when I run it from QT Creator, I don't have the error (the app runs as expected)
<ybon> Ah, I can edit the .json file in Packaging
<kenvandine> yup
<ybon> Can I reboot without apparmor, just to check it's the problem?
<jdstrand> you can, but that wouldn't do what you want I don't think. just look in /var/log/syslog for DENIED messages
<jdstrand> if you want to test an app without apparmor, adjust its .json file to use the unconfined template ("template": "unconfined",)
<ybon> thanks :)
<jdstrand> then regenerate the click and install it
<ybon> There wasn't a way to force an app to be in complain mode?
<nemeziz> Hi im a new user that want to try out ubuntu touch but the problem i got is that i currently running windows on my computer
<nemeziz> is there any guide for installing this from windows ?
<nemeziz> i tried google but the only guide i found was from feb/2013 and dunno if those included files in that guide are supported with this new realeases
<achiang> doanac: plars: this has been sitting for a while - https://code.launchpad.net/~achiang/ubuntu-test-cases/savile-colo-2/+merge/202184
<doanac> achiang: sorry - was on vacation. i'll take a look and merge today
<achiang> doanac: thanks!
<mterry> boiko, how does telephony-service normally get started?
<boiko> mterry: dbus activation
<boiko> mterry: telepathy  mission-control starts the required components when needed
<mterry> boiko, only when needed?  So until dialer is used or incoming call, it may not start?
<boiko> mterry: yep, but telepathy-ofono will be running all the time
<mterry> boiko, OK, cool
<boiko> mterry: why?
<mterry> boiko, I'm back to testing telephony in split greeter and I wasn't seeing the service on boot and thought something might have broke
<boiko> mterry: ah ok
<mterry> boiko, btw, if you have spare cycles to look at that contact-sharing branch, I think it's in good shape
<boiko> mterry: your MR is in my queue for testing/reviewing
<mterry> boiko, OK, cool
<nemeziz> Ill try again is there any guide up to date on how to install ubuntu tuch from windows ?
<boiko> mterry: I will try to review it in at most a couple of days
<mterry> boiko, it's not urgent, split mode likely won't land for a little while.  But earlier means more testing  :)
<boiko> mterry: yep
<cyphermox> bfiller: hey, status ping about the keyboard
<bfiller> cyphermox: still busted, debugging
<bfiller> no fix yet
<cyphermox> bfiller: ok. any ETA? should we have a deadline or something?
<bfiller> cyphermox: might want to consider revert, I'll be at least a few more hours trying to solve
<cyphermox> I have until pretty late, tbh
<bfiller> cyphermox: ok cool, lets touch base in a few hours
<bfiller> if no solution by then we can revert
<cyphermox> so I don't mind waiting for X hours for X < 10pm EST or so
<cyphermox> alright, I'll ping you around 17h EST then, sound good?
<plars> achiang: yeah it came in late on friday before the weekend, I remember... I meant to take a look yesterday when I got back but got sidetracked, sorry about that
<bfiller> cyphermox: sounds good
<achiang> plars: np... :)
<sergiusens> popey, can you check? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/121/
<mterry> boiko, hmm, OK.  I guess I do have a problem after all.  They aren't being spawned for the lightdm user.  I have mission-control-5 running.  What would be the best way to debug why?
<boiko> mterry: do you have the telepathy-ofono account configured for the lightdm user?
<boiko> mterry: mc-tool show ofono/ofono/account0
<boiko> mterry: should show current presence as 2, online/available
<mterry> boiko, yeah, I'm 2
<mterry> Well, the lightdm user is
<boiko> mterry: hmm, it should activate the approver at least when an incoming call arrives
<mterry> boiko, OK.  Guess I will dive into it and see what it's doing
<boiko> mterry: a dbus-monitor log would probably help
<mterry> boiko, local or system (for ofono events?)
<boiko> mterry: local (session bus)
<mterry> k
<mterry> hmm, no traffic during call
<boiko> mterry: that's weird
<boiko> mterry: maybe you can check if there is traffic on the ofono side first then? on the system bus
<mterry> boiko, yeah, call is going out as signals from ofono.  Does mission control have an easily accessible log?
<boiko> mterry: I guess only if you restart it in debug mode
<boiko> mterry: but I think it is more productive if you start telepathy-ofono manually as lightdm
<boiko> mterry: and then mc-tool request ofono/ofono/account0 online
<boiko> then we can check if telepathy-ofono is receiving the events correctly
<mterry> ok...
<boiko> mterry: is this using phonesim or a real modem?
<mterry> boiko, phonesim
<popey> sergiusens: just eating, will do in a bit
<salem_> mterry, did you you ofono-setup to create the account?
<mterry> salem_, ofono-setup is run yeah
<ybon> Is there a way to close an app from within this app?
<salem_> mterry, also, try disabling apparmor for testing purposes.
<mterry> boiko, no output in telepathy-ofono console when I trigger a call
<mterry> boiko, this used to work (like, 2 weeks ago?)
<boiko> salem_: any idea on what could be causing that?
<boiko> mterry: really weird, should be working
<boiko> mterry: as phablet it is working, I assume?
<mterry> boiko, yeah
<mterry> boiko, oh wait, no I do get output...
<boiko> mterry: can you paste it?
<mterry> boiko, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6799101/
<mterry> boiko, that bit at the end is why I don't get a ring.  But I also don't see telephony-service start and provide a notification
<boiko> mterry: oh, that bit at the end is the pulseaudio routing thing I think, not the ringtone
<boiko> mterry: I would bet telepathy-ofono is stuck trying to setup pulseaudio
<boiko> salem_: ^
<mterry> boiko, oh ok
<mterry> boiko, oh right, because telephony-service does the ringtone anyway
<salem_> mterry, this is possible. can you strace tp-ofono and check what it is doing?
<gtg6652wq> hey guys.,..im trying to install Ubuntu Touch
<gtg6652wq> I was trying to install phablet-tools...
<mterry> sure
<gtg6652wq> and I get the following error
<gtg6652wq> phablet-tools : Depends: click but it is not installable
<gtg6652wq> any help would be appreciated
<mterry> salem_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6799142/
<mterry> Hmm, pulseaudio isn't started
<salem_> mterry, yes, but also, looks like we have some permission problems: write(2, "Home directory not accessible: P"..., 49Home directory not accessible: Permission denied
<mterry> salem_, yeah, that does seem troubling...
<mterry> salem_, lightdm user can create stuff in that directory though...
<boiko> mterry: salem_: it seems this "Home directory not accessible" print comes from pulseaudio too
<mterry> boiko, ah.  And that's because the tmpfs mount for /var/lib/lightdm isn't using sane mount flags that set uid to lightdm
<mterry> They are also world-writable, which should be fixed...
<mterry> boiko, though pulseaudio's check should probably be smarter?  it just assumes that if uid doesn't match, it's no good
<mterry> boiko, perfect.  Mounted with better flags and everything works
<boiko> mterry: nice!
<boiko> salem_: ^
<mterry> boiko, salem_: thanks for help.  I know what we need to do
<ybon> ah, I may have hit this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtlocation-opensource-src/+bug/1223371 let's upgrade to devel
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1223371 in qtlocation-opensource-src (Ubuntu Saucy) "qtdeclarative5-qtlocation-plugin does not use trust-store on session bus" [High,Invalid]
<boiko> mterry: in any case, that is something that might break with the two instances of telepathy-ofono: audio routing, we need to do some more testing on that for sure
<mterry> boiko, yeah.  I think only the active session should be playing the ringtone
<boiko> mterry: well, it is not the ringtone, it is the routing of the phone call audio itself (earpiece, speakerphone, blutooth - in the future, etc)
<boiko> s/blutooth/bluetooth/
<elopio> Laney: sorry, I was on the real life and didn't see your message.
<elopio> Laney: you can do something like:
<elopio> list = main_view.select_single(ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators.QQuickListView)
<elopio> elements = list.select_many(ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators.Base)
<elopio> however, you might find problems with that. For example, if the list element has a list inside, you will get more elements than the ones you should.
<elopio> and, qt might be exposing the elements to autopilot in a different order than the one they are displaying.
<elopio> so what we actually should do is to create an iterator in ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators.QQuickListView that takes care of those cases.
<mterry> ogra_, I have some minor changes to the mount flags for /var/lib/lightdm used in lxc-android-config.  Is there a pending upload I can squeeze them into?
<ogra_> mterry, better ask in the CI channel ... ok from my side
<kenvandine> wow... my phone is so much more useful with a working keyboard!
<popey> hah
<ybon> what to do during install at the screen "ROM may flash stock revovery on boot. Fix?" ?
<ybon> The install stops each time at this step
<ybon> (but then it's done and I can reboot manually)
<ybon> "ERROR:phablet-flash:Installation is taking too long or an error occured along the way." and then I just select "Go back" and it's reboot. But I guess this is not normal
<ybon> it reboots*
<ybon> ah ah, yay \o/ my app works with devel :)
<ybon> well, still no way to get the geolocation working, but the app is running and showing the map :)
<popey> ybon: ooh
<popey> ybon: you could use the geolocation the clock app uses?
<popey> (which gets it right for me)
<ybon> ah, nice idea
<ybon> Have you tried this btw https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/+junk/test-location ?
<ybon> it doesn't get the location either for me
<popey> you need to hang your phone out the window
<popey> we don't have AGPS yet, so relies on the GPS satellite data, which is s   l   o   w
<ybon> ah, damn, I see
<popey> or use the way nik90 did in the clock app
<ybon> AGPS in the pipe?
<popey> yes
<ybon> great :)
<popey> which will work with qtlocation when done
<ybon> perfect :)
<popey> glad to hear your map app is coming along
<ybon> I was using a N9 until now, without AGPS, and the map app was useless for this :(
<ybon> yeah :)
<ybon> I will push this in a moment
<ybon> (even if there is nothing incredible to see :p )
<ybon> I'm more on using git/github, but I guess for ubuntu app bazaar and Launchpad makes sense?
<popey> use whatever you like
<popey> don't feel compelled to use lp
<ybon> :)
<popey> ybon: lemme know if you need testers ㋛
<ybon> for sure :)
<ybon> As soon as I've added search, and the geolocate is working, I think it makes sense to start testing it for real
<popey> awesome
<popey> look forward to it
<ybon> ah, clock app is using geoIP
<ybon> I'm afraid it's not acute enough for a geolocation
<ybon> but still better than nothing
<ybon>  I can add a small warning like "approximate location, please wait for better one..."
<ybon> For example, I'm geolocated at 15 km from where I'm really, atm
<nik90> ybon: hey
<ybon> oh, I was to ask if you where around, nik90 :)
<nik90> ybon: the geolocation is necessary for the clock app since the gps service doesn't have AGPS support
<ybon> just a quick bug report: "World" times are not updated ;)
<nik90> and without AGPS it takes as much as 15 mins to get a location reading
<ybon> yes, this is what popey just explained to me
<ybon> I will use it for sure
<nik90> ybon: also what do you mean world times are not being updated?
<nik90> they should update every minute (technically at least)
<ybon> nik90: in the Clock page, there is a "World" block, right?
<ybon> Where you see the cities you have added
<nik90> ybon: yeah I know what you are referring to
<nik90> can you file a bug report if all the info
<nik90> I will take a look
<ybon> so if I keep the app on, the main hour is updated every minute, and also the "current location", but not the world one
<ybon> ah
<ybon> only when the phone goes spleeping
<ybon> the next minute, every time is updated
<nik90> ah yes :)
<nik90> well the clock app is suspended while it is sleeping
<nik90> so it doesn't perform any task then
<nik90> so when it wakes up, it updates the world clock on the next minute
<ybon> yep, but when I wake up the phone, all the times are good, expect the world one
<nik90> ybon: can you file the report, I think I might have a fix for that
<nik90> so that I dont forget the issue
<ybon> sure
<ybon> is there an easy way to do a screenshot in UT or through QT Creator?
<kenvandine> ybon, run phablet-screenshot
<ybon> kenvandine: thanks :)
<Laney> elopio: ah, ordering is exactly what I need to check
<Laney> I mailed ubuntu-phone about it
<ybon> nik90: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1271736 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1271736 in Ubuntu Clock App "World times not updated after phone gone to sleep" [Undecided,New]
<nik90> ybon: wonderful. thnx!
<ybon> :)
<elopio> Laney: I replied to the list.
<Laney> merci
<elopio> Laney: if what you need is the order, I'm starting to use a clever suggestion by tsdgeos
<elopio> you get all the list items, and check their globalRect.y
<bfiller> attente: ping
<attente> bfiller, hi
<attente> bfiller, sorry, i didn't get around to doing the u-s-s chanegs
<bfiller> attente: np, wondering when you think you might get to them
<bfiller> attente: as new ubuntu-keyboard getting released today
<attente> bfiller, they're in archive already?
<bfiller> attente: yes
<bfiller> attente: as of today
<attente> bfiller, ok, great, i'll do it tonight
<bfiller> although there is a slight problem and another new version will be released today sometime
<bfiller> (just some deps were missing)
<attente> bfiller, ok, i guess that won't affect testing
<bfiller> attente: if you happen to flash image 143 you'll just need to additionally install packages  libhunspell-1.3-0 and libpresage1
<attente> bfiller, sure, thanks
<kenvandine> bfiller,  the fix is in the ppa now, should be published soon
<bfiller> kenvandine: awesome
<cyphermox> bfiller: ping about keyboard again :)
<bfiller> cyphermox: kenvandine figured it out
<cyphermox> oh, kenvandine, is that what you were testing before?
<cyphermox> ok
<bfiller> cyphermox: fix in the ppa will be published soon, was missing deps
<cyphermox> alright
<cyphermox> ken is publishing it or should I push the button?
<bfiller> cyphermox: not sure, kenvandine ^^^^?
<cyphermox> I see it inproposed now
<Zoca> Hi! Please, does this Nexus status is for the newer nexus?
<Zoca> I am stucked on the lastest line of the brunch... I´m getting an error on the '/system'
<Zoca> Newer Nexus 7 I mean.
<dobey> Zoca: i don't think it's supported quiet yet
<dobey> quite even
<popey> Zoca: end of the month
<Zoca> ok. Lets wait. Thanks
<slangasek> tedg: so I'm looking at the interface between autopilot and upstart-app-launch, and noticing that autopilot has a lot of horrible code in it to work around the fact that the upstart jobs don't give synchronous notifications that a job is started.  Is there a reason why the 'application' job doesn't use either instance or task?
<tedg> slangasek, No, but that changes a lot with the MRs in queue.  And thomi is refactoring to use libual, which should fix some of their problems.
<tedg> I'd be happy changing that though.
<slangasek> tedg: ('instance' would allow the script to be done in the pre-start, and return a 'started' status only once the application-legacy or application-click has started, but would require further tuning or 'stop' handling; 'task' would allow the 'start' command to not return until starting the job had finished, whereas right now 'start' returns as soon as the 'application' job's script is started, not once the application itself is started)
<slangasek> what's libual?
<tedg> slangasek, libupstart-app-launch
<tedg> slangasek, Basically the application job itself becomes a test tool as most users get the functionality internally through the lib.
<slangasek> tedg: so that lets the horrible polling code move from autopilot into a library, or...? :)
<tedg> slangasek, The library has a set of observers that allow for seeing the events.
<tedg> So they'll get callbacks.
<thomi> tedg: minor point of clarification: I'm not refactoring click support, but rather using libUAL to support non-click apps
<slangasek> which events are those? the event I would expect things to key on is the return of the 'start' request (success/fail)
<slangasek> which you currently can't rely on
<tedg> thomi, Oh, okay.  Why not make them use the same?
<tedg> slangasek, We return an event and block pre-start on a reply.  Then we get started.  We have two events "starting" and "started"
<thomi> tedg: because I'm not sure what's involved to support click apps above and beyond what's needed for upstart. If it's trivial to do, and likely to remain stable, I might
<slangasek> tedg: "an event"? block whose pre-start?
<tedg> thomi, Just FYI kenvandine added API for getting the version number, so you can generate APP IDs that are independent of version if needed.
<tedg> slangasek, We block application-click and application-legacy's prestart
<tedg> (with a timeout)
<slangasek> tedg: I think I need a picture
<slangasek> tedg: anyway, my point is that things are calling 'start application', and that interface does not block waiting for the app to actually start before it returns
 * tedg tries ascii art in IRC
<tedg> slangasek, Yes, I think that the solution there is for autopilot to use libual and get the events there.  They're more reliable.
<tedg> "start application" will be more reliable in the future though.
<tedg> Making it a task would make sense.
<tedg> slangasek, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/upstart-app-launch/application-task/+merge/202768
<slangasek> tedg: ok.  I think the upstart job should be fixed, regardless of what other interfaces might be wrapped around it in the future
<slangasek> tedg: am I allowed to top-approve that?
<ybon> popey: aaaahh, but there is a rub : my app rely (for now) on tiles, which needs network to be loaded, which need 3G data working, which is not the case afaik :s
<ybon> so the app works only with wifi :p
<popey> 3g and wifi works
<ybon> useful for a mobile app, he?
<ybon> 3g data?
<popey> yes
<popey> i test it every day
<ybon> ah
<popey> I'd know if it was broken ㋛
 * ybon goes out again
<ybon> I don't need to check "Data roaming", right?
<ybon> damn
<ybon> I see a [3G] label in the top bar
<ybon> but no tile loaded :(
<popey> is it a nexus 4
<popey> ?
<ybon> yes
<popey> was it running android 4.4 before you flashed it?
<ybon> yes
<popey> thats why
<popey> one mo
<ybon> damn, ok
<popey> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Getting_phone_calls_to_work_in_Ubuntu_and_Android_4.4
<ybon> I've reflashed the radio btw
<popey> oh ☹
<ybon> yes, I've done this already :(
<ybon> maybe this workaround doesn't fix everything?
<ybon> Is it a scenario to reinstall Android 4.3 then reflash UT you think?
<popey> that is certainly an option
<popey> I haven't hit this issue. sorry.
<popey> achiang may know as I believe his team maintained that page above
<ybon> okay
<ybon> I will continue to work on my prototype with wifi for now
<ybon> and if I don't see any light on this issue then I will reinstall
<popey> ok.
<ybon> (guessing that resinstalling Android 4.3 will be a long way)
<achiang> ybon: you flashed the 4.3 radio before flashing ubuntu?
<ybon> well, not exactly
<ybon> I've flashed once
<ybon> sorry
<ybon> I've flashed UT once, with 4.4
<ybon> then I've seen not wifi nor phone network
<ybon> and then I flashed radio with android 4.3
<ybon> and then reinstalled UT
<ybon> stable at the beginning
<ybon> then upgraded to devel
<achiang> that sounds more like an ubuntu issue than a firmware issue
<achiang> in which case i punt to rsalveti ;)
<ybon> ah ah :p
<slangasek> thomi: hey there
<slangasek> thomi: so I've noticed that lp:autopilot doesn't match what's in the archive; this has led me to bug #1263139, which makes me wonder - are we not using our own CI infrastructure to regression-test the test harness itself?
<ubot5> bug 1263139 in Autopilot "Click tests not running (broken) on lp:autopilot trunk" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263139
<thomi> slangasek: hey - I'm just about to eat lunch. The short answer is that we are, and we're in the process of releasing AP right now, and veebers has the details
<slangasek> thomi: ok
<thomi> slangasek: soon (fingers crossed) lp:autopilot will be very close to what's in the archive
<slangasek> thomi: hurray :)
<thomi> well, technically lp:autopilot/1.4 will be, but that gets updated from trunk eveery release
<slangasek> that bug, though, implies that a change landed on lp:autopilot trunk before it went through CI testing
<thomi> I'd like to release weekly, but apparently there are some infrastructure issues
<slangasek> which seems upside down to me
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-23
<thomi> slangasek: yeah, we can't run all the tests at MP time, it takes waaaaay too long
<slangasek> infrastructure issues that we can solve by throwing 10,000 emulators at it?
<thomi> so we do it pre-release
<slangasek> right... but then that's not continuous integration
<thomi> slangasek: I don't know, sorry. veebers, can you provide more details maybe
<slangasek> it's.. integration by parts
<thomi> slangasek: yeah
<slangasek> (or, insert your preferred corny calculus joke here)
<thomi> slangasek: we've noticed the problems around the way we used to release things, we're being much more rigerous, and part of that is not releasing trunk after every merge
<slangasek> hmmm
<thomi> so we'll try this, and if it solves our problem, then we'll run with it. Otherwise we'll try something else
<slangasek> that seems like a perverse outcome to me; I want the rigor, without reduction in release frequency ;)
<thomi> yeah, me too, but it's just not practical in this instance
<veebers> Hi thomi, slangasek: The infrastructure regarding the release is the jenkins jobs that do the process are erroring
<veebers> slangasek: throwing emulators would potentially assist in the speeds running the tests, so would benefit the release indirectly
<slangasek> veebers: anything I can do to help?  Are the right people working on fixing whatever the jenkins problem is?
<slangasek> (can you give me a pointer to the exact jenkins failure?)
<veebers> we currently run autopilot test suite at MR time, it's running all the touch app acceptance tests that take hours (so we reserve that for the release candidate)
 * slangasek nods
<veebers> slangasek: Not sure if you can help, it's the CI-Train process which is pretty recent, didrocks is my only point of contact at this point
<slangasek> veebers: so do you have visibility on the actual jenkins failure?
<veebers> slangasek: just looking now, I believe the actual issue lies with the CI-Train code, not jenkins or canonistack concerns. Link coming right up
<veebers> slangasek: this is the latest error: http://162.213.34.102/job/landing-002-1-build/1/console
<slangasek> veebers: heh, ok
<veebers> slangasek: thanks for the offer. I'll keep you in the loop re: release and potential improvements re: testing speeds and times
<slangasek> veebers: I guess this particular blockage will be the focus of quite a lot of attention between now and the end of next week, given the core team sprint that's about to happen :)
<slangasek> so I'll cool my heels for now and worry about other things
<vthompson> Has anyone with a N4 updated to r143? The OSK doesn't seem to come up.
<cwayne> vthompson, known issue, there's some missing packages in the build
<cwayne> AIUI, should be fixed in 144
<vthompson> cwayne, ok. Thanks for the info!
<cwayne> vthompson, no problem!
<jose> cyphermox: hey! around?
<kornflake-k9> good tut on ho to install on a nexus 7 2012
<vic1> Could i get the exact kernel source git tree that was used to generate: trusty-preinstalled-boot-armhf+maguro.img
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> To any of the KitKat porting team in here, congrats on the successful port, even if it does spell the end of support for my phone!
<janimo> ogra_, is there a way to add a README directly under cdimage.../current, to describe the various img and zip fileswhich image
<janimo> s/which image//
<janimo> ogra_, I am writing a wikipage about it, but having it from the horses mouth would guarantee people find it easier
<ogra_> yes, but we should rather do it cleanly and add that to the header
<janimo> ogra_, the header is fine to, although it has quite some blurb and am not sure people ever read that
<ogra_> janimo, btw, i have "rootstock-touch" building a rootfs locally (armhf on x86 only yet, but will add x86 on x86 too)
<janimo> ogra_, nice. I got live-build to do it eventually too
<ogra_> (using the livecd-rootfs/live-build setup)
<ogra_> there is one last issue with the click mirror ... but i'll solve that today
<janimo> ogra_, this is what I manages, hopefully yours is more complete though
<janimo> https://github.com/janimo/ubuntu-touch-live-build
<ogra_> janimo, well, if you write a wiki you can add "read the header at ..." :)
<ogra_> not complete at all yet, but io plan to complete is :)
<ogra_> *it
<janimo> ogra_, indeed, that is why I wanted it somewhere read-only and more visible, since the wikipages are prone to deletion and get rarely read :)
<janimo> ogra_, so where can that header be modified?
<ogra_> i use the original config, no chnages
<ogra_> janimo, cdimage tree
<ogra_> (you seem to fiddle with the live-build config in yours
<ogra_> )
<janimo> ogra_, I found no way to tell it to cross-build for arm
<janimo> to have the ARCH env var get used
<ogra_> qemu-arm-static
<ogra_> in stacked chroots
<janimo> ogra_, I added that later, so maybe the initial one is no longer needed indeed
<janimo> ogra_, actually I had to pass -a $ARCH when building i386 on amd64
<janimo> that works withouth qemu
<janimo> but needed arch or it defaulted to ubuntu/amd64
<ogra_> well, your outer chroot should already use qemu-arm-static ...
<ogra_> LB_BOOTSTRAP_QEMU_STATIC only copies the binary around
<ogra_> it doesnt install the package
<janimo> ogra_, you mean running the build script inside a manually entered chroot?
<ogra_> wekll, i have my script set up a qemu.arm-static chroot ... install livecd-rootfs and run the build inside that
<ogra_> (same setup that we have on the buildds)
<janimo> ogra_, I just used live-builds poorly documented qemu build abilities. I had not tested the resulting image yet
<janimo> so no nested chroots, or at least not obvious when running the script
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i want the same env the buildd has ...
<ogra_> anyway, i hope to integrate that later with stephanes system-image creation tool once he has a community variant
<ogra_> so that you can get a complete image
<ogra_> janimo, btw, you want to change the text around line 739 in lib/cdimage/tree.py
<janimo> ogra_, yes, I saw that html inside python and ran away for a while
<janimo> to gather courage
<ogra_> haha
<janimo> I was expecting text files being catted to the header is good shell tradition :)
<ogra_> well, thanks to your pushing for a fully open cdimage tree we ended up with a complete python rewrite :)
<ogra_> no more shell in cdimage
<Cimi> didrocks, ciao didier :)
<Cimi> didrocks, was wondering what you want to be tested now for the snap decisions
 * OttOmanTR still waiting to see the first Ubuntu Touch phone :)
<cff> How do I go back to the previous activity in Ubuntu Touch ?
<cff> like in Android back button (software/hardware)
<cff> OttOmanTR: What are the plans for an Ubuntu Touch phone ?
<cff> OttOmanTR: this year?
<ogra_> cff, there should be a back button in the toolbar of the app ... swipe from the bottom
<ogra_> if you want to switch apps, swipe from the right ... ubuntu doesnt have that "one back button for all" concept android has
<Cimi> MacSlow, hey man
<Cimi> how would you test snap decisions for wifi?
<MacSlow> Cimi, you mean the password-entry?
<Cimi> MacSlow, I believe so
<Cimi> MacSlow, waiting didrocks
<OttOmanTR> ogra_: There are multi-window attempts in Android but Android dev says Android UI isn't designed to be multi-window supported. I wonder how Android legacy is in Ubuntu Touch. What about Multi-Window?
<MacSlow> Cimi, try connecting to another hotspot
<Cimi> MacSlow, I mean, automated tests
<Cimi> MacSlow, autopilot
<didrocks> (back from meetings)
<didrocks> Cimi: yeah, what's up?
<Cimi> didrocks, I wanted to mak you guys happy and test what needed to be tested
<didrocks> Cimi: with nested Mir, the snap decision for network didn't show
<didrocks> (and the unity8 AP tests, AFAIK were all passing)
<didrocks> so we need a test ensuring that a snap decision will always be shown, even with this nested Mir
<Cimi> didrocks, we need an autopilot test for that?
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> MacSlow, ^
<Cimi> MacSlow, I can do it, if you guide me
<didrocks> good luck guys ;)
<MacSlow> Cimi, you'd need to port the examples/sd-example-password-entry.py from lp:unity-notifications to an AP-test
<Cimi> MacSlow, ok
<Mirv> ricmm_: we got a retrace from a maguro crash leading to qtubuntu initially, bug #1271879
<ubot5> bug 1271879 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_fatal()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271879
<ricmm_> Mirv: can you get the runenv from that?
<ricmm_> envs and pid space
<davmor2> Morning all
<ricmm> morning
<ogra_> moaning
<davmor2> ogra_: oh cheer up it can't be all that bad ;)
<ogra_> :)
<Mirv> psivaa: do you know which kind of runenv ricm ^ is after? (regarding http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/trusty-touch-maguro-smoke-ubuntu-clock-app-autopilot/146/artifact/clientlogs/)
<psivaa> Mirv: looking
<Mirv> I have seen the runenv mentioned before but I've never really learned what kind of stuff people want they want that :)
<psivaa> Mirv: ricmm: i have the device where that crash occurred, if you could let me know what i should do to get the envs and pid space, i could get tat
<psivaa> s/tat/that
<ybon> I've 404 when browsing documentation, espacially the "implementation examples", like this one: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.10/qml/mobile/qml-ubuntu-components0-textfield.html
<ybon> Anyone know what to change in the URL to get the expected content?
<ybon> I've tried to switch to 13.10 or 14.04 but same
<ogra_> dpm, ^^
<Mirv> psivaa: thanks, let's see and learn what ricmm would want from there. and if it's not already in the artifact collection, maybe could be added.
<psivaa> Mirv: ack
<davmor2> ybon: remove the ubuntu-12.10 completely
<davmor2> ybon: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/ is how the api for qml starts for me
<davmor2> ybon: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/qml/sdk-1.0/Ubuntu.Components.TextField/
<ybon> yay, thanks davmor2 :)
<davmor2> ybon: if you saved a bookmark maybe they updated the site since then and your path is nolonger correct
<ybon> nope
<ybon> it's from the bottom of this page: http://design.ubuntu.com/apps/building-blocks/text-field
<davmor2> ybon: ah then it is the bookmark that design used which possibly worked till they updated the site
<ybon> possibly yep :)
<davmor2> ybon: your best bet is to look on developer.ubuntu.com when you see links like that now there is a search box so you can just type in the TextField and it should just appear :)
<ybon> ah, nice tip, thanks :)
<tsdgeos> mardy: ping
<mardy> tsdgeos: hi!
<ybon> Seems that if I put two Action in Page.actions, qmlscene crashes (when using from QT Creator at least). Anyone has noticed this?
<Laney> how can I click an option in an ItemSelector with autopilot?
<Laney> I've clicked it and made it expand but not sure how to select the one I want
<tsdgeos> mardy: i can't login with canonical.com account into google code, can you?
<sergiusens> xnox, qmake is not used directly, but QT_INSTALL_QML is
<xnox> sergiusens: can you show me where QT_INSTALL_QML variable is used.
<xnox> ?
<xnox> sergiusens: or how.
<sergiusens> xnox, hmmm, right, doesn't seem to be the case here; was just inferring since all these apps have this trick and it is used for the install path
<xnox> sergiusens: maybe i'm missing something, but it compiles and installs correctly without that variable.
<xnox> sergiusens: here is cross-compile build-log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6803096/
<sergiusens> xnox, this will actually allow me to cross compile as click, so I am all for it :-)
<xnox> sergiusens: and all QML stuff is now installed into /usr/share/dialer-app/* I guess also in preparatation to click conversion ;-)
<xnox> sergiusens: yeah, #sdk people were pinging me about it re: cross-compiling in click chroot.
<xnox> sergiusens: you really want https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cmake/2.8.12.1-1ubuntu4 however =)
<sergiusens> xnox, hmmm, well the one that is click ready is addressbook app,camera, gallery, notes, reminders (and require compilation)
<sergiusens> xnox, I want to add the click chroot stuff into click-buddy, was just waiting for the sprint to pester you ;-)
<sergiusens> xnox, the build error in your build is not a build error
<sergiusens> it's a infra error
<sergiusens> xnox, shell seems to have died mid test; let me just retrigger that
<xnox> sergiusens: right. another part what i wanted to tackle at the sprint is setting up auto-cross builder to continiously check that things are all.
<xnox> ok.
<xnox> in terms of not-regressing cross-compilation.
<xnox> sergiusens: who shall i pester to get access to any jenkins instances of ours to prototype and launch my own jobs. (just any i386/amd64 workers should be fine)
<sergiusens> xnox, well I plan to cross build all the clicks, and it's an agenda item to tackle click building during merges at the sprint with fginther
<sergiusens> xnox, that would be fginther
<xnox> sergiusens: hm. i think i have slightly different plans.
<sergiusens> xnox, like which ones?
<xnox> sergiusens: i want to test the archive, and archive-proposed, to make sure the _toolchain_ is not regressing in terms of cross-compiling.
<sergiusens> xnox, ah, that's ok; I thought you meant conflicting plans ;-)
<xnox> and to do so, i want to trigger throw-away cross-compilations of what's in the archive / current click.
<ogra_> cjwatson, so i heard thre is a requirement to roll images with PPAs included for the new CI stuff, have you been involved with that, are there any concepts yet (i assume we will need a new image type or so in cdimage for this)
<sergiusens> xnox, sounds good to me
<cjwatson> ogra_: first I've heard of it
<ogra_> cjwatson, ok, probably a topic for next week then
<cjwatson> ogra_: or, well, that's not quite true, I think it was mentioned at some point at the client sprint, but no work has been done on it
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> ogra_: I hope to make progress next week on the master side of moving livefs building into Launchpad (the slave side is at least theoretically done and in the launchpad-buildd version that's about to be deployed) at the sprint - I think that should help
<cjwatson> ogra_: indeed I think that's a requirement
<ogra_> yeah
<cjwatson> we've pretty much designed it, just have a pile of database patches and code to write
<cjwatson> I'm rooming with wgrant which should help ;-)
<ogra_> the plan is obviously to have images built from CI PPAs so they are close to identical to what we ship
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> which i guess means you want an output path per image in this case or some such
<ogra_> where utah then can pull from
<aquarius> kalikiana, ping
<kalikiana> aquarius: pong
<aquarius> kalikiana, I am having weird failures with indexes in u1db-qml. Do you have a few to help me out?
<kalikiana> aquarius: shoot
<aquarius> kalikiana, see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6803263/
<mardy> tsdgeos: never tried, I use my personal account
<aquarius> kalikiana, indexes don't seem to work on top-level fields in the document.
<tsdgeos> mardy: ok, i guess i use my personal one too for that index range patch
<aquarius> kalikiana, the examples show indexing on, say, hello.world.message in a doc that looks like {hello: {world: {message: "Hello"}}} and that works, but indexing on a field at the top level doesn't. Or am I going mad?
<aquarius> kalikiana, is there some way I can get debugging information out of u1db-qt so that I can see what it's doing?
<mterry> Cimi, heyo
<mterry> Cimi, sorry, I thought I mentioned I had solved that problem in yesterday's standup, but it didn't occur to me to check in with you because I didn't know there was a desire to reduce the scope of the test
<mardy> tsdgeos: if that bothers you, you can just send me the patch as git formatted patch by email and I'll apply it (there's no need to pass through the issue tracker for such a small change)
<mterry> Cimi, so the problem was that the unity8 session wasn't being marked as 'active' by logind, which affects a lot of dbus permission states
<tsdgeos> mardy: ok
<mterry> Cimi, and seemingly the NM daemon woudn't talk to the session over dbus in this state
<Cimi> didrocks, we're talking about issue with nested mir ^
<mterry> Cimi, so if we want to properly test that code path, the AP test needs to actually talk to NM
<didrocks> so, it seems the valid test wouldn't be the snap decision, but the real network test
<didrocks> (as suggested at first)
<kalikiana> aquarius: running the example nothing shows up, probably expected. I'm not sure what you mean by top level here
<kalikiana> I see db.putDoc({type: "place", placename: inp.text}) here
<aquarius> kalikiana, hang on, let me create a more obvious example :)
<mterry> Cimi, so your first approach, with dbusmock.  Would that be a proper test?  Or does it mock out the NM daemon?
<tsdgeos> mardy: ok, sent you the email, tell me if that's enough for you
<tsdgeos> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~aacid/qtubuntu-sensors/temporary_open_file/+merge/202874
<tsdgeos> tvoss_: ↑↑↑
<Cimi> mterry, Wellark said is too complicated now
<aquarius> kalikiana, see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6803336/ for an example. You'll observe that there are two listviews; the one on the left finds documents, the one on the right doesn't. THey both are tied to queries; the queries are tied to indexes; the indexes don't do anything different except that one of the indexes is on a field at the root of the document and one is on a nested field.
<mterry> Cimi, well whatever didrocks is happy with is good with me
<didrocks> Cimi: well, seems that from what mterry told me, this won't test the failure with current nested more
<didrocks> quite easy, ogra_ can provide you a package to enable nested Mir
<didrocks> I just want an AP failing in the same or similar case than the one I described with NM
<ogra_> didrocks, not from my disk, i would have to build it again
<didrocks> ogra_: maybe push that to a ppa for Cimi?
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> mterry, how would you test this ^
<mterry> Cimi, does NM let you set up mock access points?
<Cimi> pitti, ^ ?
<tedg> tvoss_, Talking with kenvandine about content-hub with the embedded sources.
<kenvandine> trusted sessions
<pitti> mterry, Cimi: no, I don't think so
<tedg> tvoss_, So it seems that there'll be a second instance of the app running.  Or will there always be one instance.  i.e. it can be embedded or not, but always one.
<pitti> mterry: well, dbusmock's NM template obviously does, but not NM itself
<mterry> pitti, how do they do tests?  :)
<pitti> mterry: upstream does them manually
<mterry> guh, sounds awful
<pitti> mterry: but I wrote some automated tests using mac80211_hwsim
<tvoss_> tedg, there will be a special embedded version of the app running per content-picking operation
<pitti> mterry: they are in NM's autopkgtest (and in an upstream bug report)
<pitti> mterry: mac80211_hwsim is quite nice for that
<mterry> Cimi, didrocks: We could go for a simpler test.  Try to query NM over dbus and see if we get an error or a response of any kind...  let me see which methods have the right permissions to test this
<popey> bug 1271963
<ubot5> bug 1271963 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Blank icons in "More suggestions" when no internet connection available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271963
<pitti> mterry: it's great for testing NM itself, but quite a bit too complicated IMHO if you want to test something that talks to NM; mocking NM is easier/faster/more flexible for that
<popey> (if anyone can reproduce/confirm)
<tedg> tvoss_, So will that version of the app have a different app id?
<tedg> I guess it would have to.
<mterry> pitti, yeah, but in this case we really kind of want to test NM's policykit permissions are working in normal case
<tvoss_> tedg, hmmm, why would it?
<tedg> tvoss_, Where is the second Exec line defined to run the app in that mode?
<tvoss_> tedg, that would go in the app armor profile and the desktop file entry
<tedg> tvoss_, Figured it'd have to be a separate desktop file (or other format), thus a different stanza in hooks.
<pitti> mterry: ah; well, you'll need root privileges then, a bunch of dependencies (hostap etc.), and do that setup
<pitti> mterry: although that really sounds like it should be tested in NM itself, not in an application..
<tvoss_> tedg, my idea was that we should have a special exec line for that in the same desktop file as the app's one
<tvoss_> tedg, it really isn't a different app, just a different point of entry to the app
<tedg> tvoss_, Seems to me that it'd be simpler as a "second app" in the Click package.  That way the apparmor profile could be different, etc.
<mterry> pitti, it's sort of an integration issue.  Like, we enabled nested mode for Mir, which accidentally marked the unity8 session as inactive, which made NM deny us.  So we just want to test somewhere in that stack to avoid this.  We could query logind directly, or try  a similar NM dbus probe or something.  We don't *need* to mock NM on the backend
<aquarius> kalikiana, I think this is a bug, unless I'm doing somethnig massively obviously wrong, but I can't work out how to get debugging information. (Also, nothing shows up in index_definitions in the actual sqlite file, even for working indexes?)
<tedg> tvoss_, It could call the same executable, but perhaps with different params and different confinement.
<tedg> tvoss_, We could for instance not want networking in the content selection case, but want it in the main app.
<pitti> mterry: ah, I see
<tedg> tvoss_, This is basically what we're looking at doing for the infographic-visualizer case.  So you could potentially have an app and visualizer in the same click package even though the visualizer would be far more restricted.
<tvoss_> tedg, we do agree about the individual steps :) But I think it's still the same app and thus we should just have a section in the desktop file, something like [Content Picking]
<pitti> mterry: well, if you want an integration test between app, mir, NM, and polkit, then mac80211_hwsim indeed sounds nice
<mterry> Cimi, didrocks: the simplest test would be to just query logind and see if the session is active...
<mterry> Cimi, didrocks: the simplest test would be to just query logind and see if the session is active...
<pitti> mterry: or more appropriately, calling pkcheck with the privilege you want?
<Cimi> mterry, I'm not practical at all of those things...
<mterry> pitti, ah...  I forgot about pkcheck
<pitti> mterry: (don't assume logind or anything which is an implementation detail)
<tvoss_> tedg, or [Infographic]
<kalikiana> aquarius: hmm I would expect ["toplevelfield"] there in the second index… I played a bit with the values just now, and it feels like a non-obvious bug is somwhere there - you won't see them in sqlite because it's all in qt data structures only – now there is a bug that *may* be related but I'm not certain if this is the same thing
<kalikiana> https://bugs.launchpad.net/u1db-qt/+bug/1266478 – wrt debugging I wish there was a way, but I don't know what a good debugging feature would look like when it comes to queries/ indexing; if you have any user-side ideas I'd love to brainstorm because it could help fix bugs quicker
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1266478 in U1DB Qt/ QML "Query model doesn't work properly with a multilevel document list" [Undecided,New]
<tedg> tvoss_, At least with infographic we want drastically different confinement, so I don't think that one makes sense.  Content selection is fine, I like the separate App ID better, but don't see a huge difference.
<tedg> tvoss_, But, perhaps more importantly, who are you expecting to parse that desktop file :-)
 * tedg hides
<aquarius> kalikiana, also, we're not returning the contents of the  document; we're only returning the fields that are in the index.
<aquarius> kalikiana, which means that I have to index eveything, which is really wasteful :(
<aquarius> kalikiana, also also, if you store everything in qt data structures then what does "create: true" do? And other u1db apps not using QML can't read the same database!
<tvoss_> tedg, why does a different confinement scenario require modelling it as a different app? I'm a bit confused about that
<aquarius> kalikiana, I'll file a bug about this indexing thing.
<mterry> Cimi, should be something like this:
<mterry> pkcheck --action-id org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.enable-disable-network --process $$
<tvoss_> @parsing: I think ual is the system's point of entry to that whole world ... so I would say it should live there
<mterry> Cimi, if that command succeeds, we're good
<kalikiana> aquarius: I've recently worked to improve the Synchronizer.sync_output which collects different "messages" on what happens or doesn't happen - I wonder if this would also be a way for query debugging. not sure if you've seen that api
<tedg> tvoss_, Because the apparmor profile's name is the appid.  I guess we could create "$(appid)-profile" but that would require changing the apparmor tools to look into the desktop file to decide what profiles to generate.
<tedg> tvoss_, Had a feeling that was your answer :-)
<tvoss_> tedg, I actually like the appid-profile proposal
<tvoss_> jdstrand, mdeslaur ^
<jdstrand> fyi, a click package can have two apps in it
<jdstrand> pkgname_appname_version
<jdstrand> that is the APP_ID
<tedg> tvoss_, What it breaks is that currently the different click hooks are independent, this would make the apparmor hook work with the entire manifest.
<jdstrand> the appname is the name of the hook
<jdstrand> or rather, the a key in the hooks db
<jdstrand> hooks: {
<jdstrand>   appname1: ...
<jdstrand>     appname2: ...
<kalikiana> aquarius: "everything" here is indexing/query results only; create:true decides if you want to add documents that don't exist, if it's false they won't be added
<jdstrand> whoops
<jdstrand> hooks: {
<jdstrand>   appname1: {}
<jdstrand>   appname2: {}
<jdstrand> }
<jdstrand> so, you get two APP_IDs
<jdstrand> pkgname_appname1_version
<jdstrand> pkgname_appname2_version
<tedg> tvoss_, FYI, this is what we've discussed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/InfographicConfinement
<Cimi> mterry, ok
<aquarius> kalikiana, indexes have create:true too. Index definitions are supposed to be saved to the sqlite file so that all u1db apps are saving in the same format -- it's not critical, but it would be nice if the python library could open u1db.qt-created u1db files...
<kalikiana> aquarius: please do file each of the points you're making. just pragmatically something like reading python u1db documents has been unneeded so far and thus not high on the list, even if I theoretically agree
<aquarius> kalikiana, *nod* I am filing bugs as we speak. :)
<tvoss_> jdstrand, so we could "abuse" pkgname as profilename?
<tvoss_> jdstrand, sorry, appname as profile name
<jdstrand> tvoss_: no
<tedg> tvoss_, We'd be saying that each appname could only be for one profile.
<jdstrand> it isn't abuse-- it is intentional
<tedg> tvoss_, So you could be an app or a infographic visualization tool, but not both.
<jdstrand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/Specifications/ApplicationConfinement/Manifest#Click
<jdstrand> tvoss_: ^
<XorgMC> hello
<XorgMC> I've got a question:
<tvoss_> tedg, jdstrand grabbing coffee and reading the wiki, gimme a few
<kalikiana> aquarius: incidentally, you don't happen to be savvy on u1db.one.ubuntu.com/kalikiana and oauth? I have a branch that is supposed to make sync with a real account work, but I'm struggling to get auth working https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/syncWithU1/+merge/202508
<kalikiana> I'm finding myself in the position where oauth with one.ubuntu.com/api/account appears to be fine, but not with the u1db api
<XorgMC> I try to install Ubuntu Touch on a Nexus 4, but it fails at boot, it always shows the "Google"-Logo with the opened lock. So it doesn't boot it. Why? Which file do i have to flash? [...]armel+mako.zip, [...]armhf.zip or both?
<XorgMC> Tried with phablet-flash and manual method
<aquarius> kalikiana, I don't know *enough* detail about it to help debug it, I don't think. Working out why oauth doesn't work is a pain :(
<aquarius> kalikiana, I probably did know enough, but I'm a year off the pace now :)
<aquarius> kalikiana, two bugs filed, anyway
<ogra_> XorgMC, phablet-flash ubuntu-syystem -c trusty
<ogra_> XorgMC, that should just work (it definitely does here)
<XorgMC> okay, i'll try. and it isn't because kitkat, i heared kitkat makes hard to root
<kalikiana> aquarius: no worries. thanks for the bugs!
<ogra_> XorgMC, its a nexus ... they are built with rooting in mind
<ogra_> thats why we chose them
<XorgMC> Should i try it as root?
<ogra_> no, should just work
<XorgMC> "phablet-flash: error: unrecognized arguments: -c trusty" ?
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> try --channel
<ogra_> i thought the short option works too
<aquarius> kalikiana, also, how do you delete a document from u1db?
<XorgMC> That works, downloads stuff now. Takes some time (600KB/sec)
<kalikiana> aquarius: would you like to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/u1db-qt/removeDoc/+merge/196301
<kalikiana> in short: there's no distinct api for it, but you can by setting it to an empty value
<kalikiana> the above branch adds the api
<mamenyaka> hi ogra_ , just a quick question: any chance the sources will be updated to 4.3 or 4.4?
<aquarius> kalikiana, have added a note that it's called the wrong thing ;) More importantly, is "set the content to empty" what the reference implementation does when you call delete_doc?
<ogra_> mamenyaka, https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/hiefUmmUupj
<ogra_> mamenyaka, in the works :)
<ogra_> mamenyaka, target is end of the month
<mamenyaka> ogra_, great!
<kalikiana> aquarius: in python ap it'S None, the closest to that is '' in qml
<kalikiana> *api
<mamenyaka> ogra_, do you know anything about dualboot? will it support the unofficial ports?
<aquarius> kalikiana, ah, what I mean is, is that all it does? it doesn't create tombstones, flag the doc as deleted in some way, etc?
<aquarius> kalikiana, the test suite will test that stuff
<dpm> hi tedg, I'm not sure if you saw my e-mail, but would you have a couple of minutes to discuss enabling translations in the indicators' upstream projects?
<kalikiana> aquarius: "will" assuming somebody has tons of time to make it work
<kalikiana> unfortunately that somebody isn't around
<XorgMC> ogra_: ERROR:phablet-flash:Backup requested but cannot be completed succesfully, try with --system-image-ready if the system is already on an Image Based Ubuntu System to force it or use --bootstrap if data saving is not important or the system is not already on an Image Based Ubuntu System.
<ogra_> XorgMC, well, it tells you waht to do :)
<ogra_> use one of these options
 * ogra_ would go with --bootstrap
<tedg> dpm, Yeah, I haven't had a chance to look into it.  Have you talked with didrocks about how that works with the landing process?  If trunk == archive, not sure how LP merging in translations works.
<kalikiana> aquarius: tombstone is the same as "is None", though, on the python side
<kalikiana> it's not so clear in the docs but that's literally what the code does
<kalikiana> aquarius: u1db-qt has no special tombstone api, all it does is skip such docs when using Query
<aquarius> kalikiana, ok.
<ogra_> XorgMC, btw, this is all described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<dpm> tedg, thanks, I haven't checked with him, but I can do. We discussed enabling upstream projects translations with seb128, and we already do it for system apps, unity and other projects
<kalikiana> aquarius: but you probably asked for deleting the same reason others did, it's more ensuring to have a function than being told to set the value to empty
<tedg> dpm, Yeah, everything is changing right now, so I'm not sure how all that fits together yet.
<aquarius> kalikiana, I did. :)
<dpm> tedg, let me put together another e-mail trying to answer the questions and take it from there
<attente> bfiller, hi
<bfiller> attente: hey
<kalikiana> aquarius: I'll rename it to deleteDoc, I agree with that point
<tedg> dpm, Great, thank you!
<attente> bfiller, if the user switches display languages, should we also update the enabled-languages to append it as well?
<attente> ie update enabled-languages as well as active-language
<aquarius> kalikiana, gnaaah. How do I get the id of a document returned from a query?
<aquarius> kalikiana, this is why query needs to return full documents, not just the indexed fields :)
<XorgMC> ogra_ i've tried it like it was described there, it didn't work
<bfiller> attente: yes makes sense, as long as we first check that a keyboard layout exists for that lang
<attente> bfiller, ok. and what should we do if the user removes a keyboard layout which happens to be active?
<kalikiana> aquarius: docId in the delegare
<bfiller> attente: that's a good question
<bfiller> attente: maybe set the previous one in the list to active? or set en as active?
<aquarius> kalikiana, ah, my apologies; it returns a subset of *contents*, but the acual docId is there, thank you.
<kalikiana> aquarius: it's a "role" in qml speak, like "contents"
<ogra_> XorgMC, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_4_-_Downloading_.26_Deploying_Image_to_Device
<ogra_> XorgMC, says: "phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel --bootstrap"
<aquarius> kalikiana, only returning a subset of contents is really annoying, but I can work around it by indexing all the fields I need.
<attente> bfiller, ok, i was wondering if setting to the first in the list was an option, but previous in the list sounds better
<attente> bfiller, thanks
<bfiller> attente: sure np
<kalikiana> aquarius: depending on the documents I would expect you may not always need the entire thing, that's why. if you have something like a vast music library you may not want the query to take all that memory
<mterry> Cimi, anyway.  So is it easy enough for ya to stuff that pkcheck line somewhere in the autopilot tests?
<XorgMC> ogra_ works now! BIG THX!
<aquarius> kalikiana, ya, but if I *do* want all the contents then I have to walk through the list and fetch them all myself, which rather defeats the point of having a listmodel :)
<mterry> Cimi, I suppose the snap decision stuff would be nice gravy on top of that check, but that one pkcheck thing should be sufficient for the nested mode
<ogra_> XorgMC, enjoy :)
<XorgMC> thanks
<kalikiana> aquarius: but wouldn't you put the fields in the index then?
<cwayne> dpm, does the weather app do gps location, or geoip?
<dpm> cwayne, just geoip for now
<dpm> it got implemented when we still didn't have a working location API
<XorgMC> Does anybody know where WIFI Settings are?
<ogra_> XorgMC, at the top ... pull donw the panel
<aquarius> kalikiana, absolutely not. Imagine I have a db for the clock app. I store alarms and previously-used-countdowns. So alarms go into the DB as {type: "alarm", alarmtime: "0820"} and countdowns as {type:"countdown", countdowntime: "45"}. I want, on the alarm tab, to show all set alarms, and on the countdown tab to show all countdowns. So I define *one* index: U1db.Index { id: by_type, expression: "type" } and two que
<aquarius> ries: U1db.Query { id: alarms; index: by_type; query: "alarm" } and U1db.Query { id: countdowns; index: by_type; query: "countdown" }. I can then use those two queries as ListModels. I only need one index for this, if u1db is being used right... but I can't do that with your implementation, because you only return me the indexed fields.
<cwayne> dpm, who owns the location api?
<dpm> cwayne, I'm not sure, but tvoss might know. The last time I had a chat about it was with him
<kalikiana> aquarius: hmm true. thinking about this I am actually getting an interesting idea… maybe the Query could be made smarter by getting the contents from the db on the fly, and just store docIds via the index
<kalikiana> so there would be no memory concern
<aquarius> kalikiana, indeed.
<aquarius> kalikiana, *someone*, of course, has to hit the database to get all the document contents, but I want that to be u1db itself, not me.
<aquarius> kalikiana, check out how the reference implementation does it :)
<XorgMC> ogra_ it seems wifi isn't supported in Trusty, i try it with stable saucy ;)
<ogra_> XorgMC, wait, did you say android 4.4 above ? you might need to flash the radio firmware of 4.2
<cwayne> pmcgowan, when you had geolocation working, did you have to do any setup?
<cwayne> i keep going into the location indicator and enabling stuff, and it keeps automatically disabling itself
<XorgMC> Yes, it was a second hand device with updated android 4.4.2
<pmcgowan> cwayne, no, but cant get it to work currently
<pmcgowan> cwayne, the indicator is busted - there is a bug on that
<cwayne> pmcgowan, ah, okay, so i'm not just crazy then
<Cimi> mterry, what should this command return?
<XorgMC> ogra_ just flash radio from factory image-package (4.4.2) with fastboot flash radio?
<Cimi> didrocks, can I have a package with mir with nested mode so later I could double check it?
<mterry> Cimi, 0 on success
<cwayne> XorgMC, you'd want to flash an older radio image
<Cimi> mterry, cause your command returns nothing here
<cwayne> or wait for the 4.4 mako image (AIUI should be ready soonish)
<mterry> Cimi, is $? 0?
<ogra_> cwayne, like end of next week ...
<ogra_> cwayne, i doubt he wants to wait that long :)
<XorgMC> cwayne maybe it can be fixed like it's descibed like here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2388237  (look at download)
<cwayne> ogra_, just presenting the options :)
<ogra_> :)
<Cimi> mterry, cimi@carina-vm:~/Development/unity-notifications/examples$ pkcheck --action-id org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.enable-disable-network --process $$
<Cimi> cimi@carina-vm:~/Development/unity-notifications/examples$
<mterry> Cimi, now run: echo $?
<XorgMC> cwayne / ogra_ "*** for android 4.4 user or who not use radio .84 please flash .84 radio (thank to @efrant)for wifi and sensor working" flash this?
<ogra_> XorgMC, might be, i never had to do that
<ogra_> there is http://askubuntu.com/questions/380435/wifi-issue-on-nexus-4-16gb
<kalikiana> aquarius: hmm if I read the code right it just dumps all the contents in the results. so this is memory vs. performance as simple as that. I suppose I'll just have to test it out
<ogra_> XorgMC, and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation#Android4.4Radio
<Cimi> mterry, 0
<XorgMC> okay, flashed it. let's see...
<kalikiana> aquarius: I will ponder on this more while I run some errands. see you around!
<mterry> Cimi, awesome, then it worked
<mterry> Cimi, compare that with the result you get from misspelling the action-id
<aquarius> kalikiana, cool. I've done a couple of brief summary blog posts today about U1DB QML which should show up on planet ubuntu at some point :)
<mterry> Cimi, you'll get some non-zero return
<Cimi> I'll try
<kalikiana> aquarius: woot, I will totally check those out
<Cimi> mterry, complains about not-existing action
<kalikiana> maybe I should be careful what promises I make now if you will hold me to it on your blog posts :-D
<Cimi> mterry, ho do I check permissions?
<mterry> Cimi, yup.  But now what does echo $? say?
<Cimi> mterry, 127
<XorgMC> Flashed, and received a sms, but still no wifi networks. there's just "Auto-join previous networks"
<mterry> Cimi, see.  If there is a problem checking permissions, your return code will be non-zero
<XorgMC> ogra_ Flashed, and received a sms, but still no wifi networks. there's just "Auto-join previous networks"
<mterry> Cimi, so in autopilot, just run that command and assert the return is zero
<Cimi> gotcha
<ogra_> XorgMC, hmm, you should see the list of APs around you
<ogra_> and when you mark the checkbox next to one it should ask for your passphrase
<XorgMC> still says "Error: No Wi-Fi device found"
<ogra_> thats weird
<ogra_> works fine here
<XorgMC> And i cant make calls, the green button is disabled!?
<ogra_> bfiller, should my german keyboard actually give me german word suggestions ? (i only get english ones)
<ogra_> XorgMC, did you type a number ?
<XorgMC> Yes
<bfiller> ogra_: it should yes
<ogra_> hmm, sounds like the radio FW doesnt work ...
<ogra_> bfiller, hmm
<bfiller> ogra_: try switching to english and back to german
 * ogra_ tries
<bfiller> and see if that works
<XorgMC> I try it with that CWM package
<ogra_> bfiller, oh, wow, the bottom row is now missing in the osk
<bfiller> ogra_: yikes
<ogra_> (after switching to english)
<bfiller> ogra_: did you switch in the keyboard itself or via settings?
<ogra_> ah, no, its not, it is drawn across the top row actually
<ogra_> via settings
<ogra_> aha, second time it comes up it is right
<bfiller> ogra_: that's a bug I guess, you should get a globe button in the keyboard and long pressing it should allow you to switch between the active langs
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> the same issue when switching back to german via settings btw
<ogra_> second rime it comes up it is fine again
<XorgMC> this package says "Mako modem flasher" !?
<ogra_> but it isnt german now
<bfiller> ogra_: also, manually turn on spellchecking and you should see german words: gsettings set com.canonical.keyboard.maliit spell-checking true
<ogra_> and i dont have a globe
<bfiller> ogra_: don't use the settings panel, it's not in sync with the keyboard, attente working on the fix
<XorgMC> ogra_ are you from germany?
<bfiller> ogra_: do this for now..
<ogra_> bfiller, but i dont have a globe
<bfiller> ogra_: which app?
<ogra_> shell search atm
<bfiller> ogra_: should show up in all keyboards except browser
<XorgMC> ah, now it works!
<ogra_> keyboatd is english, despite me selecting german in the settings (before you said i shouldnt)
<bfiller> ogra_: gsettings set com.canonical.keyboard.maliit enabled-languages "['en','de']"
<ogra_> and there is no globe
<bfiller> ogra_: gsettings set com.canonical.keyboard.maliit active-language de
<ogra_> well, thats my enduser phone :)
<ogra_> and i dont have a cable around atm
<bfiller> ogra_: ok, well fix in progress
 * ogra_ tries a reboot 
<XorgMC> How can i adjust the volume? With volume up/down it doesnt work :(
<ogra_> XorgMC, it does here ... you should see the icon in the panel change
<XorgMC> Found it
<ogra_> bfiller, i get the globe if i select more than one language ... and it seems to stay around after disablinfg the second
<ogra_> yay, and german completion
<ogra_> the sound is still quite delayed when typing
<doanac> sergiusens: I've just hit a problem on one of our CI servers. we can't get phablet-tools installed. it now depends on "click" but there's no installation candidate. any ideas about what's happened? (this is on saucy)
<didrocks> Cimi: did you read that I pinged ogra to give one to you? he will do that I guess and ping you ;)
<Cimi> didrocks, mercie!
<ogra_> didrocks, oh sorry, that fell off my table ... will do right after the meeting
<didrocks> de rien ;)
<didrocks> ogra_: great!
<om26er> Hi!
<om26er> initctl set-env QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 that does not seems to work anymore
<om26er> apps started after that are not loading the testability driver automatically, HELP ?
<om26er> Saviq, hey do you know anything about ^
<annerajb> hello
<om26er> bug 1271997
<ubot5> bug 1271997 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "QT_LOAD_TESTABILITY=1 does not seems to work anymore" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271997
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> tvoss: pong!
<sil2100> tvoss: yes, we're almost there! Just need didrocks to +1 the release ;p
<sil2100> tvoss: after the meeting I press the button and it's IN
 * tvoss hugs sil210
 * tvoss hugs sil2100, too :)
<popey> didrocks: bug 1271963
<ubot5> bug 1271963 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Blank icons in "More suggestions" when no internet connection available" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271963
<didrocks> popey: thanks!
<didrocks> popey: yeah, I still wonder how it's getting a list of empty icons though
<didrocks> as the size should be 0
<didrocks> mzanetti: any idea? ^
<popey> it may well have cached them from when i was at home
<popey> i didnt clean boot
<sergiusens> doanac, hey; add https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa
<mzanetti> didrocks: no... mhr3 might
<didrocks> mzanetti: ah, of course, it's mhr3's fault! :)
<mzanetti> I haven't said that
<didrocks> what am I thinking! Old good habits return :)
<mhr3> nooooooo
<doanac> sergiusens: thanks
<didrocks> mzanetti: I'm kidding, all joke between us ;)
<didrocks> old*
<didrocks> mhr3: what have done *again*? :p
<mhr3> didrocks, dont you know? my job is to break stuff and make you not realize :P
<mhr3> i got pretty good at hiding the breaks
<didrocks> mhr3: but but… you wrote code without bugs! what happened to this duty? :)
<didrocks> hehe
<mzanetti> so mhr3 is the reason why we have to do the releasing ourselves now :D
<didrocks> all changed when I stopped looking at you!
<didrocks> yeah, it's all on him! ;)
<mhr3> thank me later :D
<kenvandine> tedg, you had mentioned you were thinking about adding the infographic visualizers as a group in the desktop file
<kenvandine> do we have any tooling in qtcreator for building the .desktop file with specialized groups?
<kenvandine> like de do for building the .json files
<kenvandine> or plans to
<kenvandine> s/de/we/
<fr33r1d3> Hello guys. I installed Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4 the other day. It works quite well, but I cant send or recieve MMS. Is that something someone is working on or?
<ogra_> fr33r1d3, yes
<ogra_> ChickenCutlass works on it ... its not 100% there yet though ... be patient :)
<fr33r1d3> ok, thanx
<ogra_> Cimi, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-session_0.91~test1_all.deb ... sorry that it took so long
<ogra_> (note that you should install unity-system-compositor first)
<annerajb> hello any updates on ubuntu touch for 4.4?
<ogra_> annerajb, https://plus.google.com/100264483712374857174/posts/hiefUmmUupj
<ogra_> still in the works
<annerajb> yay gerrit is setupt
<myNameIsWho> Hello there I am trying to make a google speech recognition library.  I have made the lib but it is returning nothing back from the Non-supported Google Api.  I was wondering if some one could test this and see if it works for them . It is super simple to test.  Just make a audio recording in FLAC at 16000 bit rate  then upload to google server and wait for reply.  wget -q -U "Mozilla/5.0" --post-file /message.flac --header="Content-Type: audi
<myNameIsWho> o/x-flac; rate=16000" -O - "http://www.google.com/speech-api/v1/recognize?lang=en-US&client=chromium"       << this is what I get back       {"status":5,"id":"","hypotheses":[]}   just want to see if others get that back also. Maybe the api is not working or maybe I am blocked.
<myNameIsWho> where message.flac is your recorded flac file
<myNameIsWho> seems like status 5 means incorrect audio file but ..... I think that it is right
<jose> cyphermox: ping
<myNameIsWho> Nevermind it was my rate I needed to change it to rate=8000 and not 16000
<taiebot> Hi all just to let you know I managed to isolate a crash and you should be able to reproduce it.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1240408
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1240408 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in QCoreApplication::postEvent()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cyphermox> jose: pong
<jose> cyphermox: hey, I got to test urfkill
<cyphermox> cool!
<jose> once I rebooted the state was not saved, like, things were turned on again
<jose> I tried with rfkill block <identifier> and with the flight mode command you provided
<jose> both seemed to have the same problem
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> can you check whether you have a /var/lib/urfkill/saved-states
<cyphermox> ?
<jose> sure, give me a second
<jose> should I enable it first?
<cyphermox> jose: no, it shouldn't matter
<jose> ok, checking
<cyphermox> jose: are you doing this on your computer or on touch?
<jose> cyphermox: on touch, it's running as the recovery system
<jose> (on the recovery partition)
<jose> I do have the file, yes
<cyphermox> ok, see if it does contain true for the type of killswitc you disabled
<jose> nope, everything is false
<cyphermox> did you toggle it back on before?
<jose> I did, and toggled back off right now
<cyphermox> the idea is that it only writes when shutting down
 * jose reboots
<cyphermox> so if you want to see it write to disk, you have to stop urfkill
<jose> I rebooted and it didn't write anything
<cyphermox> alright
<jose> let me try something else for a min
<cyphermox> do you have urfkill running now?
<jose> that's correct
<ogra_> should /var/lib/urfkill be writable ?
<ogra_> (did you make the necessary changes)
<cyphermox> you might want to try to kill urfkill with SIGINT, see if it behaves better. that was an issue before
<cyphermox> to see if you can make it write to the file
<cyphermox> ogra_: oh, well, yeah :)
<cyphermox> I never did, good catch
<cyphermox> d'oh
<ogra_> :)
<jose> let me check if the file is writable then
<jose> has only read permissions
<jose> cyphermox: I added write permissions and the file now shows true at wlan, which I blocked, but when turned on wifi isn't off
<cyphermox> sorry, I don't understand that
<cyphermox> you mean after a reboot?
<jose> I did chmod u+w saved-states, so the file is now writable. I blocked wifi with 'rfkill block wifi' and rebooted
<cyphermox> right
<jose> I now checked the file and says [WLAN] soft=true
<cyphermox> I just did this and it fails here too
<jose> so two bugs here: file not being writable, and somehow urfkill isn't check or something as it's not off
<cyphermox> I see
<cyphermox> jose: I think the file not being writable is a red herring
<cyphermox> it works fine here
<cyphermox> the problem is on boot urfkill starts before the wifi device's firmware is written by the android ueventd jobs, and gets enabled again by it
<cyphermox> similar issue to what I had with bluetooth too >.<
<ogra_> cyphermox, start urfkill after the container then
<cyphermox> ogra_: sucks
<ogra_> (start on started android)
<cyphermox> then there is a short period of time where radios can be enabled before they are shut down again
<ogra_> yeah
<jose> and that happens
<cyphermox> ie. bad
<ogra_> i doubt you can prevent that unless you write into the container somehow
<ogra_> to tell android to keep it off when loading
<cyphermox> ogra_: need to move the wifi and bluetooth initialisation properly outside of android
<ogra_> isnt there a property you coudl set ?
<cyphermox> probably, I'll need to dig deeper
<ogra_> you cant if fimware is involved
<cyphermox> something to do next week
<ogra_> only one of ueventd/udev can handle the firmware
<cyphermox> I'm sure there is something, just not sure what
<cyphermox> yeah, I know
<cyphermox> it should all be udev
<ogra_> and only android knows the options you need
<cyphermox> ogra_: I'm well on the way to splitting out the bluetooth initialization completely out of android
<ogra_> (oh, and we are on a quest to remove all HW related bits from the rootfs in favour of having them in the container)
<ogra_> (see the ML)
<cyphermox> seriously?
<ogra_> read the ML :)
<mamenyaka> ogra_, can you help me?
<jose> well, if you guys need any testing just let me know, I'm heading for lunch :)
<cyphermox> jose: sure, thanks!
<mamenyaka> Black screen after boot, dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6804395/    logcat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6804400/
<ogra_> cyphermox, subject "Device-Specific configs in debs"
<cyphermox> ogra_: I understand the idea for supporting other devices, but that makes handling other things hardware-related but more generic, outside the container, a large headache
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, i would like to go for generic ... like we do on x86 ... but sadly that will not work inmany cases
<cyphermox> it can
<cyphermox> it's just a bit more complicated
<ogra_> i.e. whn you have the same chipset but device specific configs
<ogra_> alsa is a good example
<cyphermox> I was getting some headway splitting out the hci_qcomm_init code into something more generic
<ogra_> you will likely have per device ucm files
<cyphermox> but now it's useless to spend time on that
<ogra_> since if you would create a generic one for the chipset you just end up with tons and tons of device specific exceptions
<ogra_> and i guess that goes for firmware loader options too ...
<ogra_> same chipset and fw but n different ways to initialize it
<ogra_> and only android knows the right runes
<cyphermox> oh well
<ogra_> cyphermox, firmware loading is only disabled in udev ... you could indeed just load it from your script or whatever
<cyphermox> no point
<ogra_> definitely something for next week ...
<ogra_> but from the ML discussion it seems android is the desired place to keep it
<cyphermox> yeah, I understand, even if I disagree
<cyphermox> it certainly reduces the scope
 * cyphermox hacks up bluetooth-touch to get rid of specific crap
<ogra_> mamenyaka, did you wait a while to see if it possibly comes up at some point ? looks like apport is collecting a lot of stuff (or tries to at least) ... that can put heavy load on the system
<mamenyaka> how much should I wait?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I waited like 5 mins
<dobey> is there any way to access ANT+ devices in ubuntu touch?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, I stopped the apport service, the screen went from black to turned off
<ogra_> what device is that ?
<mamenyaka> ogra_, Sony Tablet Z
<ogra_> not using Mir seemingly
<mamenyaka> i still have surfaceflinger
<mamenyaka> so, what did I miss?
<ogra_> we will soon drop support for that ...
<ogra_> not sure
<mamenyaka> a few weeks ago my build worked fine
<mamenyaka> today's build is as I described
<ogra_> well, looking at the SF test results at http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch_sf4p/it doesnt look so good
<mamenyaka> sf4p?
<ogra_> dunno what the 4p stands for
<ogra_> sf is surfaceflinger
<mamenyaka> so it's just a bad build
<ogra_> latest with the switch to kitkat we will drop SF
<ogra_> which should be end of next week
<mamenyaka> looking forward to it
<mamenyaka> so what image do you recommend trying?
<ogra_> well, todays is fine on my mako ...
<mamenyaka> or how do I switch to Mir
<ogra_> touch /home/phablet/.display-mir
<mamenyaka> reboot?
<ogra_> but you might catch driver issues with mir ... not sure it supports adreno200 yet
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> if you have issues, talk to the guys in #ubuntu-mir
<mamenyaka> we'll see
<mamenyaka> how do I check the status?
<ogra_> ps ax|grep surface
<ogra_> shouldnt return surfaceflinger :)
<mamenyaka> okay, that's out of the way
<mamenyaka> still black screen
<ogra_> no shell ?
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> any fresh files in /var/crash ?
<mamenyaka> yes
<mamenyaka> _usr_bin_maliit-server.32011.crash
<ogra_> thats the keyboard
<ogra_> the shell shoudl still come up
<mamenyaka> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6804637/   logcat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6804639/
<mamenyaka> anywhere else to check?
<ogra_> the unity8 log probably
<ogra_> in /home/phablet/.configg/upstart iirc
<ogra_> -g
<mamenyaka> empty - /home/phablet/.config/upstart
<ogra_> /home/phablet/.cache/upstart, sorry
<mamenyaka> hah, that makes more sense
<mamenyaka> Failed to load platform plugin "ubuntu". Available platforms are:
<ogra_> hmm
<mamenyaka> repeats through the whole file
<ogra_> that doesnt look like it honored the ~/.display-mir file
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> showing you the available backends
<mamenyaka> yes
<ogra_> /usr/bin/ubuntu-touch-session should have set it properly
<ogra_> if [ -f "$HOME/.display-mir" ]; then
<ogra_>     export QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntumirclient
<ogra_> else
<mamenyaka> there is no $HOME set
<ogra_> lightdm logs in the phablet user ... so there is definitely a HOME set
<mamenyaka> but echo $HOME empty
<ogra_> (unity8 is started by the session)
<ogra_> are you phablet ?
<ogra_> sudo -u phablet -i
<mamenyaka> oh, i see
<ogra_> echo $HOME
<mamenyaka> and I created the .display-mir as root
<ogra_> that shouldnt matter
<ogra_> it just checks for existence
<mamenyaka> so, now I am phablet
<mamenyaka> and $HOME is set
<mamenyaka> of course, I always forget that root is by default
<ogra_> well, try: stop unity8
<ogra_> and then: start unity8
<ogra_> see what happens and check the log
<mamenyaka> WARNING: QApplication was not created in the main() thread.
<mamenyaka> onyl this after restarting
<mamenyaka> unity8
<ogra_> thats harmless
<mamenyaka> i know
<mamenyaka> but still nothing
<ogra_> well, i'm a bit out of ideas
<mamenyaka> in the logcat, it just repeats the same line with Adreno200-EGL
<ogra_> rsalveti uploaded some hybris changes ... not sure if that could cause issues
<mamenyaka> do these mir_..._tests mean something?
<ogra_> ask in #ubuntu-mir
<ogra_> i think they are test tools
<mamenyaka> they are all OK
<mamenyaka> okay, thank you for everything
<rsalveti> ogra_: shouldn't change anything for 4.2
<ogra_> rsalveti, well, i have no idea whats broken for him
<ogra_> and now he is gone :)
<ogra_> but QT_QPA_PLATFORM=ubuntu is definitely wrong when he has set .display-mir
<ybon> popey: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~yohanboniface/osmtouch/trunk/files :)
 * popey runs to get his phone
<ybon> Be careful, I'm learning close to everything (qt, qml, bazaar, etc.), so... ;)
<ybon> but you should see a map, see a button to center the map on your position, and have textfield to search for a place and center the map on this place
<ybon> all very very alpha
<ybon> like just out of the oven, and the recipe is not written yet :p
<Fishscene> lol
<popey> pffft
<popey> i usually just lob stuff in the pan
<popey> recipes are overrated
<popey> nobody died yet from my cooking
<ybon> if the oven is hot enough, everything is safe ;)
<popey> segfaults on my desktop
<ybon> this means "well cooked"
<ybon> you mean through qmlscene?
<popey> ya
<ybon> and with qt creator?
<popey> works in qtcreator
<Fishscene> How would I know which Mir milestone is in which development channel?
<Fishscene> There's a bugfix that comes out in 0.1.4, last I heard, the ubuntu-touch was on 0.1.3, but besides bothering dev's randomly as to what is going on, I have no idea how to tell which version of Mir Ubuntu touch is using.
<popey> Fishscene: we have a web page which shows changes
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/
<popey> ii  libmirclient4: 0.1.3+14.04. armhf        Display server for Ubuntu - clien
<popey> ^^ my phone
<popey> so no, not 0.1.4 yet
<Fishscene> Was that the output of your phone?
<popey> yes
<Fishscene> What ADB command did you use? The enter button doesn't work on terminal on my N7
<Fishscene> actually, nvm. I can look that up :)  Thanks Popey
<popey> np
<popey> adb shell dpkg -l "*mir*"
<ybon> popey: any input? The app runs both on desktop via qmlscene and qtcreator and on the phone for me :s
<thomi> tedg: I've just finished testing your gir support branch, and it works fine, I'm approving it now
<tedg> thomi, Ah, cool!  Thanks.
<tedg> thomi, You wouldn't by chance know anything about packaging python bindings?
<thomi> tedg: not gir bindings, no
<tedg> thomi, These are SWIG actually.
<tedg> thomi, For libbabeltrace
<thomi> tedg: hmmm, not swig either - I usually use C/C++ and a python setup.py file
<thomi> tedg: I usually bug barry about those sorts of questions :)
<tedg> thomi, Yeah, he seems to be out, and I might have stretched kenvandine patience with me :-)
<thomi> tedg: Any idea when the code that enables the failure notification in libUAL will be merged?
 * tedg hates on Python a bit :-)
<thomi> tedg: that's ok, I hate on glib a bit, so we're even :)
<tedg> thomi, Not sure entirely, I got pete-woods to agree to review them but he hasn't yet.  Need to harass him again tomorrow.
<thomi> tedg: OK. I'm on holiday most of next week, but it'd be great if we could egt this stuff into distro the week after
<tedg> thomi, Cool.  I'm implementing a feature pete needs right now that is dependent on that, so he'll be motivated here soon :-)
<thomi> heh, awesome
<popey> ybon: sorry, distracted by real life (and port)
<ybon> oh no pb :)
<popey> ybon: ok, search is strange up at the top
<popey> it works, it just doesn't feel like the other apps, but that's easily changed if required
<ybon> you would expect it at the bottom? Or just with more margins?
<popey> no.. lemme get you an example screenshot
<ybon> well, I don't have really worked on the look and feel for now
<popey> should it zoom in/out?
<ybon> as I said, just make it work for 1. than start thinking :)
<ybon> panning?
<popey> no, zoom
<popey> panning works
<ybon> zoom, but with which action?
<popey> I'd expect double click or mouse wheel to zoom in/out
<popey> on desktop
<ybon> ah, yeah
<ybon> let me check on desktop :)
<ybon> ah no :)
<popey> ybon: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-23-215254.png
<popey> thats what search looks like in the clock app fyi
<popey> not major
<ybon> yes
<ybon> so with a title an maring left/right?
<ybon> but I guess I just need to use the correct components
<popey> yeah, thats all
<popey> its a lovely start ☻
<ybon> thanks :)
<ybon> yeah, just a start :p
<ybon> In an ideal world, I was hoping displaying the search field on top of the map
<ybon> without opening a new page
<ybon> what do you think?
<popey> right, now interesting you should say that
<popey> I know the canonical design team are working on new ui for search
<popey> so i would hang fire for now, and see what comes out of that over the next few weeks
<popey> save you re-doing it again
<ybon> good to know :)
<popey> ybon: are there other tilesets?
<ybon> popey: ah, one more question: is it working with your 3G connection? Including geolocation?
<ybon> not at the moment, but clearly one the first items of my todolist :)
<popey> i have not tried geo on the phone because it's painfully slow
<ybon> it should be not that slow, I'm using geoip in fallback
<myNameIsWho> ybon,  it takes like 20 minutes for it to start working
<myNameIsWho> PostionSource that is
<ybon> also, if you have advices on the code side, please go ahead, I'm missing good pratices atm
<ybon> myNameIsWho: yes, this is why I'm using geoip in fallback, as suggested by popey yesterday :)
<popey> ybon: oh i see
<myNameIsWho> ybon,  how good is that at getting a location ?
<ybon> fast, but not really acute
<ybon> and need a internet connection
<popey> ybon: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-23-220150.png
<popey> ybon: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-23-220208.png
<popey> first was once launching app, second is after clicking "position"
<popey> yes, it found my location
<ybon> yeah, don't ask me why the app start on top of Reims, I've just put some random lat/lon :s
<popey> pinch to zoom works nicely
<popey> ☻
<ybon> I need to geolocate automatically I think
<ybon> great :)
<ybon> this is thanks to QTlocation, btw
<popey> although oddly it shows the app behind it when it's loading tiles
<ybon> yes
<ybon> I don't know why
<ybon> I've set a background
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-23-220353.png
<ybon> but sometimes it's there, sometimes not
<myNameIsWho> ybon,  branch for the code ?
<popey> depends how fast you zoom
<ybon> myNameIsWho: https://launchpad.net/osmtouch/trunk
<ybon> popey: not sure, try relaunching the app, sometimes it has the background, and then you can zoom as fast as you want you will have a white backtground when tiles are not loaded
<popey> haha, nice license choice!
<popey> might be because i launched via qtcreator
<ybon> I have the same behaviour even with the app installed on the device
<popey> ah
<ybon> atm, I'm unable to understand which make the bg be there or not
<Laney> mterry: is the phone lock screen/greeter part of src:unity8?
<mterry> Laney, yeah
<Laney> ty
<myNameIsWho> ybon,  Yeah I launched the app on my desktop and it is no where near me. How to use fallback ?
<ybon> click on "position" in the actions
<myNameIsWho> ybon,  no good says that it can not find it
<ybon> you have to show the menu like on the phone :)
<ybon> if you are on the desktop, just click on the very bottom of the window, and drag to the top
<myNameIsWho> ybon,  after I searched for a place it is now using the Ubuntnu geoip
<myNameIsWho> ybon,  http://i.imgur.com/5xZcg9J.png   this is what I get if I do not search first
<ybon> ah, interesting
<ybon> maybe you have been to fast?
<ybon> try relaunching the app and waiting like 10 seconds before clicking?
<ybon> Maybe I should add the button only when a position is known
<myNameIsWho> ybon,  you could try and drop a rectangle behind the Map to see if it fixes the issue
<ybon> the bg issue?
<myNameIsWho> ybon,  yeah the background issue but the more that I look at it ad test the more I think that it is in qtlocation in the class MAP
<ybon> the fact is that the background is actually set to the mainView
<myNameIsWho> ybon, it is a nice app
<ybon> so why is the Map able to have a transparent background when its container has not?
<ybon> thanks :)
<myNameIsWho> ybon,  a lot less code then my map app
<myNameIsWho> though a lot less features. and your app has less bugs lol
<ybon> what is your app?
<myNameIsWho> a google maps app
<ybon> han, you mean A NSA Map app? (jocking ;) )
<popey> ☻
<popey> I do love OSM
<popey> We interviewed them some years back - maybe 5 years ago, and back then they were on the verge of having all of the UK roads mapped
<popey> now they have everything, cycle lanes, post boxes, telegraph poles.. the lot
<popey> it's an amazing project
<ybon> :)
<ybon> And you should look in non Western countries the difference :)
<popey> I find the map tiles more beautiful than gmaps too.. more detail
<popey> bit of a map fanboy tbh
<ybon> Have you seen the recent new style on osm.org? Dedicated to humanitarian contexts
<ybon> http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=5/47.025/1.934&layers=H this one
<popey> thats beautiful
<popey> oh! another feature we need.. offline/cached mode ☻
<ybon> yes, for sure
<ybon> I'm the designer of this new style (and proud of ;) ) :)
<popey> oh awesome!
<ybon> In an ideal word, the offline mode would use vector data
<ybon> but this for the V2 ;)
<popey> generate the tiles on the device?
<popey> V3 has edit, right? ☻
<ybon> yep, sort of
<ybon> generate vector style on the mobile
<ybon> hehe this is another big story yep :)
<ybon> in the meantime, one option will certainly be MBTiles
<ybon> which are sort of compressed pack of tiles
<ybon> so you can download the pack for, say, one country
<ybon> but not more, then the file is too big
<ybon> and no way to have the whole Russia on a MBTile and put it on the phone :s
<popey> nice
<shiggitay> zomg Sora1995|Cloud :P
<popey> ybon: oh, you're a canal boater?
<ybon> yes :)
<ybon> I'm right now in my boat :)
<popey> Excellent.
<popey> Elleo does too I believe
<popey> I've spent a couple of holidays canal boating with geeks. Love it
<ybon> And here is my boat: https://yohanboniface.trovebox.com/photos/album-3/list :)
<popey> oh!
<popey> thats not what *I* would call a canal boat ☻
<popey> thats huge!
<ybon> hehe
<popey> haha, laptop on the table on the deck.. nice ㋛
<ybon> summer office :)
<popey> that looks delightful.
<popey> how long have you had it?
<ybon> since 2009
<popey> do you move about much?
<ybon> yes, starting in May and until November
<ybon> but in the winter, no
<popey> are mooring expensive where you are?
<ybon> yeah, in Paris or around, quite
<ybon> like 500 euros in winter, twice in summer
<popey> per month?
<ybon> yep
<popey> is there a decent canal network for you to move about the country?
<ybon> => http://fluv.io/ :)
<ybon> (another OSM style I've made)
<Sora1995|Cloud> shiggitay: ohai
<Wardane> I am trying to run the Ubuntu Touch emulator and it is asking for a login and password. Any help on this would be welcome.
<Wardane> I am trying to run the Ubuntu Touch emulator and it is asking for a login and password. Any help on this would be welcome.
<popey> Wardane: phablet/phablet
<Wardane> Thank you!
<popey> ybon: i had no idea such waterways existed outside the UK
<Elleo> ybon: cool, I live on a narrowboat in the UK :)
<ybon> Elleo: great :)
<ybon> popey: basically, all the Nederlands are just waterways ;)
<Wardane> Should the GUI automatically start when you are using the emulator or is there a command that I need to run to get it to show up?
<popey> Wardane: it takes a while
<popey> Wardane: the console login appears before the gui starts, first run takes ages
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-24
<Kaleo> robru, hey
<Kaleo> robru, friends app is broken with latest commit
<Kaleo> commit 128 "Excellent new post view thanks to Kai Mast!"
<Kaleo> kenvandine, ^
<Kaleo> kenvandine, friends broke
<Kaleo> a few minutes ago :)
<apoollo> hey i have an install question for my n4
<apoollo> it appears that installation is complete but my phone brings up a prompt "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix? should i answer yes or no?
<Fishscene> apollo: Is it still plugged in to your computer?
<apoollo> yeah
<Fishscene> I'd say wait a while. The script should carry you past this point on its own, but it takes a while
<apoollo> oh ok... i was thinking that was the case, but I wasn't sure
<apoollo> thanks
<apoollo> i'm just a little impatient
<Fishscene> I flash on a VM and I can see when there is USB activity... it stays solid as it does stuff in this stage.
<Fishscene> Understandable :P
<apoollo> thx again
<Fishscene> We're talking it could take 30-40 minutes
<apoollo> oh damn
<apoollo> ok good to know... the instructions were vague.. wasn't sure how long a "very long time" was
<Fishscene> lol. Might be shorter for you as you have native USB performance. Who knows! :P
<apoollo> well we'll see. hopefully faster. thanks fishscene i'll just go play some dayz while I wait :P
<apollo> ok i'm back
<apollo> installation stalled at "ROM may flash stock recovery on boot. Fix?"
<Fishscene> uhhh
<apollo> I waited to see if the script would work it out but the script eventually timed out throwing an error that installation took too long
<apollo> I wonder if it's because the n4 has 4.3
<Fishscene> I actually don't know what the official response to this situation is, but when I've run into it, I've always selected "no"
<apollo> ok cool
<apollo> i just started the process over again
<apollo> and will try no
<apollo> if that doesn't work... i'll do it again and say yes
<apollo> haha
<robru> Kaleo, what broke? I tested that branch quite thoroughly I thought
<robru> Kaleo, also, it's just in PPA, it's not in distro yet
<fish__> I'm about to install ubuntu touch on my lenovo s6000 but I couldn't find if the model is supported or if anybody tried it on that specific model, what should I expect?
<fish__> I would love to help put this device on the working devices list
<harrisr> Does flashing Ubuntu touch void square trade warranty
<softcoder> hi
<softcoder> on nexus 4
<softcoder> using dual boot
<softcoder> tried updating to latest via settings menu item
<softcoder> downloaded r144
<softcoder> i selected instal land reboot
<softcoder> it jsut botos back into the older ubuntu
<softcoder> and does not isntall
<softcoder> any ideas?
<softcoder> i go back into updates and it lets me pick install and reboto again
<harrisr> Does flashing Ubuntu touch void square trade warranty
<softcoder> its not doing it for some reason
<softcoder> no idea
<softcoder> anyone?
<harrisr> This channel is not active
<softcoder> found my answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/358741/how-to-update-my-already-installed-ubuntu-touch-image
<softcoder> if in writeable mode you do updates from adb
<softcoder> not the updates menu
<harrisr>  (harrisr) (harrisr) Does flashing Ubuntu touch void square trade warranty
<harrisr> (harrisr) (harrisr) Does flashing Ubuntu touch void square trade warranty
<harrisr> Hello
<fish__> I'm about to install ubuntu touch on my lenovo s6000 but I couldn't find it in the device list, what should I expect?
<anmol> hello developers
<anmol> i have a problem in terminal
<anmol> ubuntu touch 14.04 132 build
<anmol> the backspace and enter key is not working
<anmol> please help
<Fishscene> anmol: What device?
<Fishscene> I know on my Nexus 7, backspace and enter key do not work in the Terminal App.
<anmol> nexus 4
<anmol> fushscene
<anmol> its nexus 4
<dholbach> good morning
<UbuntuUser1234> Is it possible to disable USB charging on Ubuntu Touch while still have the device connected to a PC?
<Hourd> Out of curiosity, would you need this?
<UbuntuUser1234> Hourd: I would like to measure the battery level while performing certain computations
<Hourd> I suppose you might be able to alter the cable to not have the power wires connected, not sure if that would work though, as USB will give power
<UbuntuUser1234> Hourd: Of course I could unplug the device, but I would still like access the device through SSH connections
<UbuntuUser1234> Well, I could look for a data-only USB cable. Perhaps this could be a solution
<tvoss> pitti, good morning
<davmor2> Morning all
<popey> your alarm clock broken?
<ogra_> he used ubuntu phone :P
<Fishscene> Good morning
<olli> Saviq, ping
<Mirv> ricmm: re-ping bug #1271879 you asked for runenv. all the attachments should be there (they were temporarily removed by apport-retracer) and the artifact directory is linked from the description. psivaa has also access to maguro where it happens. do you need something else?
<ubot5> bug 1271879 in qtubuntu (Ubuntu) "qmlscene crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_fatal()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1271879
<ricmm> Mirv: does this only hapen with this app?
<ricmm> how reproducible is it
<Kaleo> robru, it does not start
<davmor2> popey: no at around 11 on a friday I have to go round to the mother-in-laws and give her, her nebuliser and meds for her lung cancer so I start earlier to cover the hour away
<popey> ahh
<popey> good guy davmor2 ☻
<davmor2> popey: wifey has a morning off and goes to town, it was the only way we could work it :)
<davmor2> popey: shhhhhh you'll ruin my cover as pure unadulterated evil if you spread rumours like that :D
<Mirv> psivaa: ^ didn't the same qmlscene crash seem to happen with some other apps too, or was it clock-app mainly?
<psivaa> Mirv: ricmm: they happen on maguro with calendar and clock app tests
<psivaa> and ubuntuuitoolkit  test as well. was able to reproduce twice in calendar and clock
<Mirv> right, calendar, that was it
<rickspencer3> hey, I want to write a program with import QtSensors 5.0
<rickspencer3> specifically, I want to use OrientationSensor ...
<rickspencer3> it's not working well, even when I set up pitti's sensor test environment
<rickspencer3> is anyone working on that?
<ogra_> rickspencer3, did you take a look at other apps using it ? i.e. the browser ...
<ogra_> seems to work well in there
<rickspencer3> ogra_, from QML?
<ogra_> i think so
<rickspencer3> ok, I'll take a look
<ogra_> webbrowser-app is mainly QML afaik
<rickspencer3> thanks ogra
<rickspencer3> tbh, I think I am programming it right, just can't get it to run on my desktop
<pitti> rickspencer3: so the issue is that QtCreator crashes, or that the program crashes?
<ogra_> oh, desktop
<rickspencer3> pitti, well, if I install qtubuntu-sensors, qtcreator does not run
<rickspencer3> ok, so, if I have qtubuntu-sensors installed, my app won't run
<rickspencer3> it doesn't crash or anything, it just doesn't run
<rickspencer3> if I remove it, then pitti's test framework doesn't seem to do anything
<rickspencer3> if I run qtcreator from terminal, it crashes
<rickspencer3> void DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction(QAction*, int): Already tracking action "Follow Symbol Under Cursor" under id 149
<rickspencer3> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<pitti> rickspencer3: yes, qtubuntu-sensors provides the actual implementation of the sensors for platform-api; without it, qtsensors will just give you a dummy implementation
<rickspencer3> pitti, should the mocking that you explained to me yesterday work w/o qtubuntu-sensors?
<pitti> rickspencer3: no, it can't
<rickspencer3> all I want is the mocking, tbh
<rickspencer3> pitti, ok, so then qtubuntu-sensors must be busted in some say
<rickspencer3> I'll log a bug
<rickspencer3> pitti, is my reasoning correct, as far as you can tell?
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'm actually quite surprised/disappointed that the app doesn't work with the dummy backend (which is shipped by qtsensors itself)
<rickspencer3> pitti, well, my app doesn't run and qtcreator segfaults
<rickspencer3> so, ...
<pitti> rickspencer3: well, DBusMenuExporterPrivate::addAction doesn't sound like qtubuntu-sensors
 * rickspencer3 shrugs
<pitti> rickspencer3: dbusmenu is an Ubuntu thing
<rickspencer3> pitti, well, I assumed that was not related
<pitti> rickspencer3: ah, perhaps; would need a stack trace to know the details
<pitti> rickspencer3: it segfaults, so it would be interesting to know where
<rickspencer3> pitti, I have 2 files in /var/crash that look related
<rickspencer3> I'll move them, then repro to ensure it's the same thing
<rickspencer3> attach them to the bug report
<rickspencer3> pitti, does this look like the bug?
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-sensors/+bug/1227116
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227116 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "qtsensors is non-functional" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pitti> rickspencer3: it doesn't look very similar TBH
<rickspencer3> pitti, oh, ok
 * rickspencer3 backs out changes
<pitti> rickspencer3: your's is a crash, when using platform-api; TiltSensor isn't implemented at all in either qtubuntu-sensors or platform-api
<pitti> rickspencer3: no luck with a .crash report?
<pitti> rickspencer3: if apport doesn't generate a .crash, then it's not a packaged application that crashes
<pitti> rickspencer3: might be worth starting your app under gdb, let it crash, and do "bt" in gdb
<pitti> to at least get an initial idea where it crahses
<rickspencer3> pitti, I'll be happy to do that when a developer is assigned to it
<pitti> rickspencer3: it's not that bug, though
<rickspencer3> pitti, fyi, bug #1272294
<ubot5> bug 1272294 in qtubuntu-sensors (Ubuntu) "qtsensors doesn't work on desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1272294
<davmor2> rickspencer3: the messaging app rotates really well I'm assuming that is mostly qml too
<rickspencer3> davmor2, right, I assume that they used the property of MainView to make that work
<pitti> rickspencer3: ah, these crashes didn't run through apport, so they don't have package information (better to submit them through apport's UI, then they get auto-retraced and what not)
<rickspencer3> I'm trying to develop against the API on the desktop
<pitti> rickspencer3: that's current trusty?
<rickspencer3> pitti, well, yesterday's trusty, yeah
<pitti> rickspencer3: from today, I mean? (so that I can approximate the versions)
<rickspencer3> pitti, the crash file is from just now, but I did not dist-upgrade today
 * pitti promises to enable apport for Launchpad again, so that this is easier
<rickspencer3> pitti, so, I never got the apport dialogs, except for "I don't have enough memory to analyze" one
<pitti> oh
<rickspencer3> pitti, tell me what to do
<pitti> that means the .crash file is corrupted somehow
<pitti> rickspencer3: I'll try apport-retracing them, once my machine becomes a bit quieter (running several autopkgtests in parallel ATM)
<rickspencer3> thanks pitti
<rickspencer3> I think it will be good to get it so that app devs can really work with the API
<rickspencer3> I assume that bzoltan's team is responsible for qtubuntu-sensors?
<pitti> qtubuntu-sensors is most probably fine, we need to first see a stack trace to identify the component
<bzoltan> rickspencer3:  the integration is on me, so the QML exposition
<pitti> probably more like in between qtcreator and qtsensors
<pitti> rickspencer3: right, the _usr_bin_qtcreator.1000.crash doesn't have a CoreDump, that was the bit that showed the "not enough memory" error
<pitti> rickspencer3: but _usr_lib_x86_64-linux-gnu_qt5_bin_qmlscene.1000.crash does have a core dump, retracing now
<pitti> rickspencer3: wow, it's actually qtubuntu-sensors
<pitti> I attached a stack trace
<rickspencer3> pitti, why do you doubt me?
<rickspencer3> ;)
<pitti> je suis désolé :-)
<pitti> rickspencer3: oh, maybe not
<pitti> ah, I know why this can't be retraced
<pitti> rickspencer3: followed up
<pitti> rickspencer3: what happens if you don't have qtubuntu-sensors installed?
<pitti> rickspencer3: you shouldn't get a crash then, but does qtcreator and your app start up and work at all? (without sensor data, of course)
<rickspencer3> pitti, nothing crashes, but nothing works either
<rickspencer3> the API is there, but doesn't every get any data or anything
<rickspencer3> events never fired, etc...
<rickspencer3> I assumed that was expected behavior
<pitti> rickspencer3: it is, as there are no actual sensors on a desktop
<pitti> I followed up again to clarify the situation
<rickspencer3> pitti, I saw
<rickspencer3> for some reason lp is not letting me comment
<pitti> or I would, if it wouldn't keep timing out
<pitti> ah, now; I now have two comments and triaging
<pitti> rickspencer3: I suppose this is trivial to reproduce in a test
<Cimi> mzanetti, ping
<pitti> rickspencer3: right now, qtubunut-sensor only has integration tests with the test backend
<rickspencer3> pitti, I reproduce by installing and removing qtubuntu-sensors
<mzanetti> Hi Cimi
<rickspencer3> if that's what you mean
<pitti> rickspencer3: trying to instantiate a sensor without the test backend will/should create exactly this crash, which we ought to fix
<Cimi> mzanetti, where would you put test for nested mir in autopilot?
<Cimi> mzanetti, inside which file, or creating a new one?
<pitti> rickspencer3: no, I mean in an automatic test in qtubuntu-sensors; not necessary to do it on your side
<rickspencer3> ah
<mzanetti> Cimi: depends on what the test does
<rickspencer3> then, "sure"?
<mzanetti> Cimi: -> #ubuntu-unity
<pitti> rickspencer3: but what you can do is to create said /tmp/sensors and setting the magic env variables to use the test backend
<pitti> rickspencer3: note that you need to install libubuntu-application-test-api1 for that
<rickspencer3> I think I did, let me double check
<rickspencer3> pitti, uh, so apt doesn't seem to know about that package?
<pitti> rickspencer3: ah, not at the time when you got the .crash file
<pitti> le huh?
<pitti> oh, did platform-api *still* not land?
<rickspencer3> E: Unable to locate package libubuntu-application-test-api1
<pitti> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/platform-api/0.20+14.04.20140114.1-0ubuntu1
<pitti> it ought to be there
<pitti> rickspencer3: ah, sorry, my fault; that was an intermediate package name, but it got renamed
<pitti> rickspencer3: libubuntu-application-api-test1
<rickspencer3> pitti, hey, the app runs now
<janimo> ogra_, is anything else modifying the rootfs tarball produced by live-build before it being published as the .xz file?
<pitti> rickspencer3: want to up the ante a bit and create some faked events? :-)
<rickspencer3> pitti, I ran it like this:
<rickspencer3> UBUNTU_PLATFORM_API_BACKEND=libubuntu_application_api_test.so.1 UBUNTU_PLATFORM_API_SENSOR_TEST=/tmp/sensors qmlscene Up.qml
<ogra_> janimo, .xz ?
<pitti> rickspencer3: correct
<rickspencer3> pitti, right, if I edit that /tmp/sensors it should make events?
<pitti> rickspencer3: switchign to /msg for the details
<ogra_> janimo, live-build only produces gz
<janimo> ogra_, the one I am getting in a local build is rooted at / as opposed to /system/, has SWAP but no android  or userdata
<ogra_> thats armhf ?
<janimo> ogra_, I was looking at the published tar.xz, used for system deltas. should have cheked the .zip sorry
<ogra_> oh, yeah, thats completely repacked by system-image
<janimo> ogra_, so in order to test a tar.gz I should also repack it and put the result in /data/system.img?
<ogra_> well, ask stgraber, i know he has code ready for community ports ... but due to lack of tests for it he cant release it
<janimo> is any other method still used? Untarring the tarball directly to userdata is incomplete right?
<janimo> ogra_, what code is currently doing this for the official builds? Is that available?
<ogra_> well, you could create a zip and use the old flipped container
<anmol> hi ogra !
<anmol> termial keys backspace and enter not working in nexus 4
<ogra_> anmol, ancient bug ...
<anmol> lol yes :d
<anmol> :D
<anmol> how to resolve this
<ogra_> by fixing the terminal plugin
<ybon> I must be stupid, but I can't manage to add a RSS feed in Shorts app. Anyone using it?
<ogra_> see the mailing list, it is in every daily report
<anmol> link to this bug
<ogra_> janimo, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/phablet-android-scripts.tgz thats what we use for zip creation on cdimage (not public atm since it is a hack ... the binary used in there comes from the android build)
<ogra_> (will be properly added to cdimage at some point, once we have a package for the binary thingie)
<ogra_> janimo, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6808124/ this is how i call it in rootstock-ng
<janimo> ogra_, so this zip creation is for the flipped image?
<ogra_> janimo, right ... system-image uses the tarball directly though
<anmol> thanks ogra
<ogra_> the zip created by the above script enables you to just flash from recovery ... the android way
<janimo> ogra_, ok so I'd like to create the equivalent of the system-image .xz file, with userdata added, etc. Is that code only at stgraber ATM and nowhere public?
<ogra_> janimo, right, you cant yet
<ogra_> janimo, it is public on LP
<janimo> ogra_, ok, the zip method is good I guess, although I would have preferred to test the official way
<ogra_> but you need the gpg keys etc
<ogra_> janimo, right, i plan to have that in my script for local builds ... as soon as stephane releases something
<ogra_> someone has to write the tests for it ...
<ogra_> :)
<gatox> hi, i'm having some issues trying to propose a branch that run some tests in ubuntu-system-settings: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-system-settings-trusty-amd64-ci/117/console
<gatox> does anyone knows how to configure to use a xserver in cmake or something? (it's not my area of expertise)
<janimo> ogra_, what creates the userdata partition with SWAP system-data, user-data at it's root? Ubuntu while booting or made at image flashing time?
<ogra_> janimo, android
<ogra_> SWAP is inside the image
<ogra_> for flipped the /userdata partition of android is used ... for system-image thats all done from the initrd ... have a look at initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> and i think parts of it live in the flash process in the modified recovery we use
<pmcgowan> seb128, re that time update bug, does the settings app notify the datetime service of a change? how does it detect one?
<seb128> pmcgowan, the service monitors the system tz (which is the way it should work, because the tz can be changed by different way, especially on a desktop config)
<seb128> pmcgowan, seems like a bug in the service that doesn't pick up the change, I need to ping charles about it (I can confirm it's an issue on trusty desktop as well)
<pmcgowan> seb128, ok makes sense
<pmcgowan> seb128, I was just thinking to avoid any sort of periodic polling, unless there is some event the service can listen on
<seb128> pmcgowan, there is no polling
<pmcgowan> seb128, ok vg
<seb128> pmcgowan, file watches/inotify don't poll (and I think there is also a dbus signal for timedated that they use)
<pmcgowan> ok
<Laney> I don't think it does use that, but maybe should
<janimo> ogra_, where can I find this tool, used by your script ? /home/ogra/utouch-android/zip
<ogra_> janimo, thats just zip from the archve :)
<ogra_> janimo, hacking around the fact that nusakan doesnt have it installed
<ogra_> janimo, rip the path out
<dpm> attente, kalikiana, is this really true? Are we going to see dynamic language switching soon? This is really awesome! (bug 1263163)
<ubot5> bug 1263163 in Ubuntu UI Toolkit "Selecting a new display language doesn't give a preview in the new language" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263163
<ogra_> janimo, note that the android "update-binary" in there is arm ... in case you fiddle with x86, it wont work
<janimo> ogra_, ah ok, I thought it's some zip wrapper
<ogra_> nah, just me being evil to nusakan ...
<janimo> ogra_, would installing zip there be too risky?
<ogra_> janimo, nope, i didnt file an RT back then ... and then forgot :P
<kalikiana> dpm: looks like it :-D the bug was a bit confusing but should be getting into the next release
<dpm> that is excellent, good work guys
<tvoss> pitti, hey there, just updated https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/process-cpp/more_verbose_output_from_fork_and_run/+merge/203013
<pitti> tvoss: hm, that test seems to be unstable; it's not related to that MP,  is it?
<pitti> tvoss: I mean cross_process_sync_test
<pitti> 2 successes, 2 failures from jenkins
<tvoss> pitti, nope, the test might have been flaky before
<pitti> tvoss: why is it public API now? isn't a private API enough?
<pitti> tvoss: yes, that's what I meant (the test fails unrelated to that MP)
<tvoss> pitti, I need to expose the symbol for testing purposes unfortunately, as the tests link to the so
<pitti> ah, we can't statically link the test to the lib?
<pitti> tvoss: it's not a biggie, but it'd be unfortunate having to bump the soname due to internal changes
<tvoss> pitti, agreed, it's a question of symbol visibility though
<Cimi> mterry, lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8.test_nested_mir
<Cimi> mterry, lp:~unity-team/unity8/unity8.test_nested_mir
<mterry> Cimi, looks good! Though maybe don't describe it as testing nested mir.  More like just testing system integration in general (in a way that nested mir just happened to break, but it was more of a lightdm misconfiguration than a mir problem)
<Cimi> mterry, that's why I pinged you, better idea for name?
<mterry> Cimi, "system integration" ?
<mterry> Cimi, and for that particular test, policykit or networkmanager integration
<ejat> dual boot with android makes the wifi in utouch unavailable
<ejat> then to reboot the device .. then the wifi indicator appear ...
<ejat> anyone can comment on it ?
<popey> sergiusens: can we please get an update to music in the store?
<sergiusens> popey, how can I bribe you? :-)
<sergiusens> lol
 * sergiusens is on it
<popey> hah
<sergiusens> popey, have you tried the music app in the emu btw?
<popey> i have not
 * popey boots the emulator 
<Cimi> mterry, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity8/unity8.test_nested_mir/+merge/203088
<mterry> Cimi, awesome.  works for me.  So let me help you set up nested
<Cimi> mterry, we want to see it failing now
<Cimi> mterry, and working after your fixes of tuesday
<mterry> Cimi, yup.  So can you build from a bzr branch?  It's a short build
<Cimi> mterry, i can, manta?
<mterry> Cimi, uh, sure
<mterry> Cimi, so grab lp:~mterry/session-manager-touch/usc
<mterry> Cimi, and build it, install it
<mterry> Cimi, you'll also need to install unity-system-compositor
<mterry> but it will tell you that
<popey> sergiusens: does mtp work in the emulator?
<mterry> Cimi, so once you install that, it will (hopefully) work with your AP test.  We can make a small edit to a config file to get back to the pre-fix state
<sergiusens> popey, nope
<popey> el bummer
<sergiusens> popey, well it does; but there isn't any usb device connected
<mhall119> beuno: ping
<popey> sergiusens: hmm, put some music on my emulated phone but it doesn't show up...
<ogra_> should have used emulated music then :P
<ogra_> popey, afaik we dont have any working audio device yet
<sergiusens> ogra_, but the lens should work
<ogra_> i tinkered a bit with the qemu audio options, but didnt find a single working one
<ogra_> sergiusens, oh, indeed
<popey> yeah, its like mediascanner didnt find it
<popey> also, not enough disk space by default
<popey> just filled up my emulated phone with very little music
<sergiusens> popey, where?
<janimo> stgraber, hi, do you have some code to turn the rootfs tarballs into system image .xz files?
<popey> sergiusens: /home/phablet/Music
<w-flo> gerrit refuses to verify my e-mail :(
<sergiusens> popey, hmmm, will check
<stgraber> janimo: lp:~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server/
<stgraber> janimo: lib/systemimage/generators.py => generate_file_cdimage_ubuntu
<janimo> stgraber, thanks!
<w-flo> stgraber, did you notice my private message [or maybe you are blocking them automatically]?
<ogra_> stgraber, does that work without gpg key ?
<janimo> stgraber, any code to call that and turn an existing livebuild tarball into an .xz?
<janimo> stgraber, I have a locally build tarball
<janimo> which I'd like to test on the N4
<janimo> ideally using the system image format
<stgraber> janimo: no, we don't have code for that and the upgrader would reject it anyway as it won't be signed by a trusted key
<stgraber> w-flo: no, just came online no and am slowly catching up with the dozen of people who sent me messages overnight
<w-flo> stgraber, ah, okay. :)
<janimo> stgraber, the .xz image would be useful on its own, on a rooted device, by copying it in  /data/system.img .
<janimo> stgraber, unsigned for development mode
<janimo> Mirv, do you use Unity8 on the desktop to test Qt 5.2 ?
<kgunn> ralsina: hey, heard there's something up with rating/review on preview ?
<ralsina> kgunn: well, basically we need to get the review text and rating value to the scope so it can send it to the serer
<ralsina> server*
<kgunn> ralsina: ok, so this may just be code from the ui that was stubbed out waiting on the backend to arrive...
<kgunn> ?
<ralsina> well, we had the code in the ui, and when we wrote the backend in the scope there was no way to join them :-)
<ralsina> and now we are rewriting the scope in C++ and there's whole new APIs so it's a good point to figure out how to do it right
<kgunn> ralsina: ok...can we assume the ui is "right" ? :)
 * kgunn likes the lazy route
<ralsina> kgunn: indeed "right" with quotes :-)
<kgunn> ralsina: please ping us if you think we need to change something...
<ralsina> kgunn: cool. Will do.
<kgunn> us being usual suspects in #ubuntu-unity zanetti, saviq, tsdgeo_s
<ralsina> paulliu is the one who did the scope work and he's now working on the previews so he should know both sides of the thing
<kgunn> ah ha
<cwayne> stgraber, hi, when devel-customized-proposed gets promoted, it seems to get a new version number, is that expected?
<cwayne> i.e. devel-customized is at version 27, but devel-customized-proposed is at 147
<stgraber> cwayne: yes, it's expected
<cwayne> stgraber, ack, thanks
<cwayne> stgraber, is that not the case for devel-proposed -> devel though? they seem to keep the build number
<stgraber> cwayne: devel-proposed -> devel is a manually handled channel
<stgraber> s/channel/process/
<HellTiger> hello. i am planing to install a *buntu to my touch pad device archos 9. it runs now a win7 and is quite slow. where can i check if touchpad support works? maybe with a live cd, and then what package?
<cwayne> oooh right, so devel-customized is just whatever the devel is plus the latest SR tarball
<stgraber> correct
<cwayne> stgraber, awesome, thanks
<mterry> Cimi, so I'm about to go out the door for some errands.
<mterry> Cimi, if you are testing that bzr branch, and you want to go back to the broken state
<mterry> Cimi, edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/52-ubuntu-touch.conf and remove the [LightDM] stanza with its minimum-vt=1 bit
<mterry> Cimi, with that stanza, the bug is fixed
<mterry> Cimi, without it, we should hit the bug
<Cimi> mterry, Ill try
<ogra_> Cimi, did you get my ping yesterday ? (i provided a link to the deb with nested) ...
<Cimi> ogra_, nope I didn't...
<ogra_> Cimi, do you still need it ? http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-session_0.91~test1_all.deb
<Cimi> ogra_, guess they might have been before 1000 lines scrollback
<Cimi> ogra_, would be great, thx
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> Cimi, install unity-system-compositor first ... its a dep
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> thanks ogra_
<ogra_> :)
<Cimi> ogra_, what shall I see with it?
<ogra_> Cimi, no idea, didrocks asked me to provide you a deb with the nested mode stuff included
<Cimi> ogra_, I have black screen here
<ogra_> thast the deb ... containing mterry's merge for nested
<ogra_> wow
<Cimi> ogra_, might have to dist-upgrade
<Cimi> hold on
<ogra_> ok
<Laney> sforshee: hey, just looking at integrating auto brightness into system-settings, got a question or two
<Laney> how do I get the current state of it? :-)
<Laney> & why did you choose not to use proper d-bus properties?
<biwan> Hello
<robru> Kaleo, bizarre, friends-app was working great when I was testing that branch. indeed, after landing it it's not loading
<biwan> I would like to install "Lifetouch L" in Ubuntu.
<Kaleo> robru, you should always test trunk with the branch merged
<Kaleo> robru, not the branch itself
<robru> Kaleo, yeah, I see that. but it was just built in the staging PPA precisely for that kind of testing
<robru> Kaleo, must have been a merge conflict, apparently there's a duplicated line causing the crash. fixed it in trunk and rebuilding now
<Kaleo> robru, cool
<Kaleo> robru, thanks
<sergiusens> File "/home/phablet/autopilot/music_app/tests/test_music.py", line 483, in test_create_playlist_from_songs_tab
<sergiusens> self.assertThat(playlist, Not(Is(None)))
<sergiusens> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/testtools/testcase.py", line 412, in assertThat
<sergiusens> raise MismatchError(matchee, matcher, mismatch, verbose)
<sergiusens> MismatchError: None matches Is(None)
<sergiusens> hmmm
<sergiusens> popey, ^^
<ybon> popey: you know what would be the killer feature? An Ubuntu dedicated OSM based map style :)
<popey> a map app would be nice first ☻
<popey> ahayzen: vthompson ^^^ see sergiusens's paste
<ybon> yes, but a nice integrated map style inside this map would be the must :)
<ybon> (I'm adding the POIs at the moment)
<ybon> inside this app*
<popey> nice
<davmor2> cyphermox, awe_, seb128: in the settings app if you go into cellular and select manual and then select carrier then hit refresh you should get a list of carriers correct? do we know why we don't?
<vthompson> sergiusens, is that from a recent build or what?
<davmor2> I think there was a bug report for it from a user iirc
<seb128> davmor2, dunno, kenvandine wrote that code and it used to work afaik, the setting side didn't change, maybe some bug in ofono or somewhere in the stack?
<sergiusens> vthompson, latest trunk
<sergiusens> vthompson, on mako
<sergiusens> autopilot that is
<vthompson> sergiusens, k, I think this is a new test
<davmor2> seb128: thanks I was assuming it might be ofono changes
<sergiusens> vthompson, music_app.tests.test_music.TestMainWindow.test_create_playlist_from_songs_tab is the test name
<sergiusens> can't recall it's newness
 * sergiusens will bbiab
<attente> bfiller, hey
<kenvandine> seb128, davmor2: must be ofono changes
<attente> bfiller, i noticed when enabling the spell-checking setting, it behaves a lot like the word prediction setting
<attente> bfiller, is it supposed to behave differently?
<kenvandine> seb128, davmor2: indeed the ofono script fails too
<kenvandine>  /usr/share/ofono/scripts/scan-for-operators
<davmor2> cyphermox: in the absence of awe_ ^
<vthompson> sergiusens, the test ran fine for me on mako. maybe there's a timing issue.
<vthompson> sergiusens, the test took 59 seconds which is the longest of any of the tests in the run I just did
<kenvandine> tedg, if i set INSTANCE_ID in the env and then call upstart_app_launch_stop_application, will it only stop the instance that matches the INSTANCE_ID ?
<tedg> kenvandine, No
<kenvandine> damn
<tedg> kenvandine, We don't pass the local env.
<kenvandine> an untrusted help could though
<kenvandine> right?
<kenvandine> or that is just for starting?
<tedg> kenvandine, Did you see the API I added yesterday for multi-instance untrusted helpers?
<kenvandine> tedg, assuming we have multiple instances... i'm trying to figure out how i can quit the right instance when i'm done with it
<kenvandine> no...
<kenvandine> tedg, did you do that because you knew i was going to be whining about this? :-p
<tedg> kenvandine, I think it does what you want :-)
<tedg> Yes
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> nothing but love man!
<kenvandine> i've come to the conclusion that the content hub is going to require multiple instances, no way around that
<kenvandine> just can't handle possible unfinished transfers, etc
<kenvandine> if multiple apps need it
<kenvandine> oh tedg... this really is exactly what i want :)
<kenvandine> tedg, your branch is on hold.. eta on when you think it'll be ready to merge?
<tedg> kenvandine, Hoping today-ish, but that  might be a little optimistic.  Depends on how much of the application test harness I'm able to reuse.
<kenvandine> awesome
<kenvandine> so soon enough for me :)
<tedg> Heh
<tedg> kenvandine, Also, got those python bindings.  Apparently you just install to site-packages and dh_python does the rest.  doko helped.
<kenvandine> ah... great :)
<kenvandine> sorry i couldn't figure that out
<kenvandine> i'm a bit rusty on python modules
<sergiusens> vthompson, might of been a glitch, I'm sending popey 's way as I reran and had no issues
<sergiusens> not discarding user error :-)
<popey> ok
<kenvandine> tedg, no pressure... i'm going to start this multiple instances implementation requiring your branch... :-D
<sergiusens> tedg, btw for fat packaging; to I get arch variables expanded so I could add something like 'Exec= qmlscene -I lib/qt5/qml/$ARCH/ myqml.qml' ?
 * tedg starts sweating bullets and modifies the API slightly for fun ;-)
<sergiusens> s/to/do/
<tedg> sergiusens, No, we just set up the import path environment
<sergiusens> tedg, what does it default to? Might want to go fat here :-)
 * tedg recommends Nutella
 * sergiusens nods
<popey> sergiusens: vthompson the first time I ran the music app ap tests, I got 3 failures. I highly suspect this is because the first test didn't clear out music properly.
<popey> sergiusens: vthompson when it ran I saw my own music, not the test 3 tracks
<tedg> sergiusens, It's basically $(APP_DIR)/lib/$(ARCH)
<sergiusens> popey, yeah; that's something I've been dandling on
<tedg> We also add $(APP_DIR)/lib/$(ARCH)/bin to the $PATH
<sergiusens> popey, the mediascanner doesn't manage tampering with it's monitored dir
<popey> so in the lab this will likely work
<sergiusens> tedg, but doesn't that mix up the concept of lib and qt plugin?
<tedg> sergiusens, Not sure what you're saying.
<sergiusens> tedg, so we have qt libs and qml plugins, qt installs those into different locations;
<sergiusens> tedg, not saying it won't work, just the conceptual layout qt does for it's plugins :-)
<tedg> sergiusens, I think it does, incase I'm being unclear here's the test: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/upstart-app-launch/trunk.14.04/view/head:/tests/exec-test-full.sh
<cwayne> bfiller, saw your comment on the OSK not showing up in webapps mentioning blink, do we have an ETA on when that'd land int he image?
<sergiusens> tedg, ah, so it's just the QML path; works for me
<vthompson> popey, that's very odd. I've never seen the test do that on the device or the desktop
<sergiusens> vthompson, it's a device problem
<vthompson> popey, as in I've never seen it use the local library
<sergiusens> device specific
<popey> Ran 12 tests in 403.984s
<popey> OK
<popey> worked that time
<popey> thats good enough for me ☻
<popey> sergiusens: if you punt music over, I'll approve that and reminders together ☻
<cyphermox> davmor2: ack
<sergiusens> popey, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/143/
<popey> sergiusens: done both
<cyphermox> kenvandine: tell me more about failing ofono scripts?
<popey> afk for 30 - dropping wife off
<cyphermox> davmor2: I did get a list of operators before, let me look again
<dasjoe> Hi. Just to let you know, there appears to be a bug in ppa:phablet-team/tools, the package "click" is not available for Precise. Following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install#Step_1_-_Desktop_Setup reportedly fails: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6809678/
<kenvandine> cyphermox, scan-operators is giving me a dbus error
<kenvandine> that's as far as i looked
<kenvandine> tedg, is INSTANCE_ID available in the env of the running app?
<sergiusens> dasjoe, add the sdk ppa
<davmor2> cyphermox: it used to
<dasjoe> sergiusens, I'm just relaying the information from the German Ubuntu support channel :) I was unsure whether to recommend activating another PPA, as the Touch install instructions don't mention it
<dasjoe> sergiusens, thank you, though. Relayed your hint to the reporter
<sergiusens> dasjoe, phablet-flash is deprecated, new world order is ubuntu-device-flash; but not avail for precise yet
<mterry> Cimi, how did testing of pkcheck go?
<bfiller> cwayne: webbrowser-app based on oxide is a long way from landing in the image, lots to do still. it is planend for 14.04 and in phablet-team ppa if you want to play with it
<mterry> Cimi, I left a relevant comment in your AP branch.  One small change and then it works fine!
<bfiller> cwayne: but you can't do much more than basic browsing
<bfiller> cwayne: once chriscoulson lands the input method support at least we can see if that bug is fixed, that should be soon
<Zoca> Hi, did anyone got a positive brunch on nexus 7 2013 FLO ?
<Zoca> I am getting an error on the 'system'
<Eugeny> hi. i dont look ubuntu phone os for my phone. LG Optimus 3d max ( LG p-725). elp please
<bfiller> tedg: working on touch apps on the desktop. camera needs to launch gallery. It does this currently Qt.openUrlExternally("application:///gallery-app.desktop"). What should it do on desktop?
<tedg> bfiller, Uhm, not sure there.  There's no reason that we couldn't run URL Dispatcher/UAL on the desktop.
<tedg> bfiller, I guess it'd depend on the QPA plugin.
<bfiller> tedg: looks like the default impl of Qt.openUrlExternally() calls this: gvfs-open: application:///gallery-app.desktop: error opening location: The specified location is not supported
<ogra_> Zoca, wait a week, offcial flo builds are around the corner already :)
<tedg> bfiller, Huh, that's weird.  That's really for opening files, not URLs.  It must default to local?
<Zoca> ogra_, I can't  wait!!! hehe I am almost getting done.
<ogra_> well, flo is on the list of official supported arches ... with luck we will have it by end of next week
<tedg> bfiller, There are a bunch of options, but I don't know that anyone's worked all that out.
<bfiller> tedg: yeah we should talk about that one more, kind of need it
<tedg> bfiller, Makes sense.  Who owns the QPA for desktop?  Is it upstream?
<bfiller> tedg: assume so
<rsalveti> Zoca: you can flash our experimental build for flo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6809501/
<rsalveti> Zoca: still experimental, so expect bugs
<Zoca> rsalveti! I was about to send you an email. We talked about the Asus TF700 a few months ago.
<kenvandine> tedg, how would you feel about adding uris to start_helper and start_multiple_helper ?
<Zoca> ogra_ thank you!
<ogra_> :)
<rsalveti> Zoca: indeed
<ogra_> Zoca, i would have given you the link immediately, but wanted confirmation from rsalveti first :)
<tedg> kenvandine, That'd be fine with me, but you need to make sure your exec lines have "%u" or "%U" in them then.
<Zoca> ogra_ and rsalveti. Thank you very much.  \o/
<rsalveti> I'll send a call for testing to the ml later today
<kenvandine> tedg, you mean APP_EXEC ?
<tedg> kenvandine, Yup, it's the desktop Exec line format.  And APP_URIS gets placed in.
<Zoca> rsalveti, can I pastebin where I got the error so you can tell me that I was almost getting done?
<rsalveti> Zoca: problem with flo is that it's only compatible with 4.4.2, which is a new branch that we're working on as we speak
<rsalveti> I should be publishing the branches soon as well, then you can easily rebuild it
<Zoca> ok, thanks again.
<Zoca> rsalveti, what means that you will send a call to the "ml" ?
<kenvandine> tedg, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/upstart-app-launch/untrusted-helper-uris/+merge/203174
<rsalveti> Zoca: to help testing the 4.4.2 based images, so we can switch officially next week
<kenvandine> tedg, at least that makes it more consistent with start_application
<kenvandine> tedg, and i might want to use it..
<Zoca> rsalveti, I'll be glad to test.
<tedg> kenvandine, Cool, thanks!
<kenvandine> tedg, is INSTANCE_ID available in the env?
<tedg> kenvandine, For the helper?  Yes.
<rsalveti> Zoca: cool, thanks
<kenvandine> i'm struggling to find a sane way to match up a handler when it comes on the bus with transfers
<kenvandine> tedg, for the launched app
<kenvandine> when the app launches and it's handler comes on the bus, i need a way for it to tell the hub which transfer it was summoned for
<kenvandine> a map
<kenvandine> the INSTANCE_ID would be perfect for that
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, you should have it both for the exec tool and the helper itself.
<tedg> kenvandine, I'd probably say importing it onto the command line in the exec tool would be best.
<kenvandine> say gallery-app, could it get that from the env?
<kenvandine> i was thinking of passing the object path for the transfer as a uri
<kenvandine> but might not need to if i can match the instance
<tedg> Sure.  But I think it'd be better to have the exec tool do something like "gallery-app --content-hub-transfer 23432343"
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> i just worry about apps that parse args on start
<kenvandine> and fails with unknown args
<kenvandine> i guess they'll know quickly if that happens :)
<tedg> They wouldn't be registered as content sources/sinks, no?
<tedg> It's an opt-in thing.
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> if they are implementing a handler
<kenvandine> they have to allow our args :)
<kenvandine> tedg, actually, for my testing here i just made my helper wrap click-exec
<kenvandine> to get the exec line
<kenvandine> i could add a initctl set-env INSTANCE_ID=
<kenvandine> then rely on that to be set when the handler comes online
<tedg> I think that for most you'll probably not want to use click-exec directly just because you'll want to allow an app to have different executables for content selection and normal cases if they want.
<tedg> But that's fine to get started.
<kenvandine> just don't want to reimplement click-exec
<kenvandine> with a few addons
<kenvandine> fork it!
<kenvandine> :-D
<sergiusens> dobey, hey, wrt to bug 1249255
<ubot5> bug 1249255 in Unity 8 "all but 9 apps disappear for minutes" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249255
<dobey> hi sergiusens
<sergiusens> I added G_MESSAGES_DEBUG=all to my session upstart and don't get logs
<sergiusens> dobey, doing some Friday bug completions :-)
<dobey> sergiusens: it should be a) in console output and b) in ~/.cache/unityh-scope-click.log (or ~/.cache/unity-scope-click/unity-scope-click.log maybe)
<dobey> sergiusens: if there's nothing there, then it's almost certain that the env var is not being picked up by the scope
<sergiusens> dobey, not scope saavy, but can I kill the scope and launch from console?
<dobey> sergiusens: i add it to /etc/profile.d/debug.sh
<dobey> sergiusens: you should be able to, yes
<sergiusens> dobey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6810683/
<dobey> sergiusens: and all those apps are not listed under "Installed"? (Calendar, Weather, Dropping Letters, Shorts, etc…)
<sergiusens> dobey, and after a while I get what pat mentioned, apps coming and going and it seems synced to the download errors
<sergiusens> dobey, yes and no; they flash
<dobey> sergiusens: right, they will flicker; but they should not just go away and stay away for any period of time. they should immediately reappear
<sergiusens> dobey, it took a long while for something to show up in the logs; when it did, the files showed up and then the flicker started
<sergiusens> dobey, I'll shoot a video... it's no immediate
<dobey> ok
<Zoca> ogra_, running !!
<ogra_> congrats !
<sergiusens> dobey, it feels like 20s on, 20s off
<sergiusens> video uploading
<sergiusens> added to bug
<dobey> weird
<dobey> and i forgot those logs don't have timestamps :-/
<Zoca> ogra_, thanks.
<dobey> sergiusens: which version of unity-scope-click is that with?
<dobey> sergiusens: can you install unity-scope-click from the daily-build ppa, and get a debug log again with the error? it should have timestamps in the logs with the daily-build version
<softcoder> hey when updating my dual boot on nexus 4 last night
<softcoder> i keep getting this
<softcoder> Preparing to unpack .../lxc-android-config_0.131_all.deb ...
<softcoder> Leaving 'diversion of /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.policy to /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.policy.orig by lxc-android-config'
<softcoder> Unpacking lxc-android-config (0.131) over (0.126) ...
<softcoder> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/lxc-android-config_0.131_all.deb (--unpack):
<softcoder>  unable to make backup link of `./lib/udev/rules.d/70-android.rules' before installing new version: Invalid cross-device link
<softcoder> Errors were encountered while processing:
<softcoder>  /var/cache/apt/archives/lxc-android-config_0.131_all.deb
<softcoder> I absolutely cannot get past this
<softcoder> any ideas?
<ogra_> softcoder, thats normal, rw images will break at some point ...
<softcoder> /lib/udev/rules.d/70-android.rules seems to be the main issue here somehow
<softcoder> normal!??
<ogra_> no, the main issue is that dpkg uses hardlinks when unpacking
<softcoder> ok and?
<ogra_> and the ro image spans across several partitions ...
<softcoder> ok so what is the solution?
<ogra_> if you make the ro image rw that design persists ... it just becomes rw
<ogra_> re-flash ... dont use apt for updating
<softcoder> ok i already reflashed
<softcoder> how do i get my partion back to ro so i can use the update form the UI?
<ogra_> your partition ?
<softcoder> how do i get ubu back to ro
<softcoder> reflashing did not fix the problem
<sergiusens> dobey, will do
<softcoder> i did try this
<softcoder> ./dualboot.sh UPDATE
<softcoder> but i asusme you mean i need to do FULL ??
<ogra_> well, better ask the devs of the duslboot app ...
<ogra_> *dualboot
<softcoder> r they here?
<sergiusens> softcoder, I don't think dual boot supports updating
<sergiusens> but I don't use or devel for it
<ogra_> same here
<ogra_> its a rather inofficial thing
<softcoder> i think all ubu touch is unofficial
<softcoder> but ok.. guess i'll just unisntall the dualboto and wait till touch is more stable
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> we build official images ...
<softcoder> is dualboot not from canonical?
<ogra_> dusl boot is an iinofficial project from some canonical employees
<ogra_> *dual
<softcoder> ok
<ogra_> (as is stated on the wikipage)
<softcoder> so to play with touch you're saying you really need to trshd android from the unit
<softcoder> trash
<softcoder> right?
<softcoder> since you really cannot update dualboot
<ogra_> no, you should just wait til one of the devs comes around ... or file a bug or whatever other communitcation ways are pointed out on their wikipage
<softcoder> ok
<softcoder> and thx for responding
<softcoder> i'm an open source dev
<softcoder> and wanted to try to compile my game on it :)
<ogra_> i think you can update it via a re-flash from android with keeping your data or so ...
<ogra_> just not OTS with the shipped UI tool in ubuntu
<ogra_> *OTA
<softcoder> pretty sure ./dualboot.sh UPDATE
<softcoder> is what they said to do for dualboot
<softcoder> but this original error persists
<ogra_> right, i think i saw someone suggesting that recently
<softcoder> even after ./dualboot.sh UPDATE
<popey> sergiusens: did you approve reminders to be published?
<ogra_> which original error exactly ?
<sergiusens> popey, right!
<sergiusens> done
<popey> thanks
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-25
<mhall119> cjwatson: are there any docs for building click packages that doesn't involve QtCreator?  Also any docs for installing click packages on desktops (knowing full well that it's neither safe nor recommended)?
<cyphermox> ricmm: poke, any news?
<ybon> oh, unable to install click anymore since r144 it seems :s
<ybon> lets downgrade
<shiggitay> I knkow this channel is for the discussion and development of UT, but is there anyone here with an LG GPad 8.3 and is trying to get AOKP unofficial 1.01.14 running? I am and I can't get past the boot animation.
<shiggitay> I've factory reset, data formatted since I came from another ROM, and all that jazz.
<shapow> Hi! Anyone taking up a porting effort for the Nexus 5?
<shiggitay> rsalveti was last I knew
<rsalveti> shadeslayer: just got an experimental build
<rsalveti> ops
<rsalveti> shiggitay: ^
<rsalveti> want to help testing that?
<shapow> yesyesyes
<rsalveti> I don't have a device, so never booted :-)
<shapow> I see.
<rsalveti> uploading, should take a few minutes (~5min)
<shiggitay> rsalveti, YES! link me in a PM! xD
<shapow> So brace for smoke is what you're implying
<rsalveti> :-)
<rsalveti> the instructions are basically http://paste.ubuntu.com/6809501/, but I'm still uploading the nexus 5 image
<shapow> Ah will test overnight. Dinner and removing Arch trash tonight.
<rsalveti> shiggitay: before testing it, make sure you have a backup or such of your current image/data :-)
<shapow> Is this unflipped or flipped?
<shiggitay> omg this is exciting
<rsalveti> will erase everything
<rsalveti> flipped
<shiggitay> rsalveti, ya I'm about to that now
<shapow> Yes, this is pretty exciting
<shiggitay> all those trolls on the XDA forums saying this wasn't going to happen
<shiggitay> HAH
<shapow> They can eat dirt
<shiggitay> IKR
<shiggitay> with no sugar
<shiggitay> lol
<shapow> With some salt
<shiggitay> haha fine
<shapow> afk fooooood please pm when its up
<shiggitay> same
<rsalveti> hahaha, current ETA is ~5min (scp)
<shapow> who needs a backup of android anyway? that ish gets synced to sergey's NAS anyhow :>
<shapow> must.. use.. blowfish!
<shapow> *poof*
<shiggitay> now DLing the factory image for 4.4.2
<lotuspsychje> is it workable on nexus?
<shiggitay> rsalveti, http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/aosp/ doesn't have hammerhead
<rsalveti> shiggitay: http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/aosp/hammerhead/
<rsalveti> has now :-)
<shiggitay> haha ok
<rsalveti> upload completed
<shiggitay> OMGGGG
<rsalveti> please flash, and then let me know what happens
<rsalveti> might not even boot, but we'll see :-)
<rsalveti> if you boot and have access with adb that would be a huge step already
<shiggitay> in process
<shiggitay> backup of my CM11 nightly almost done
<shiggitay> yay for USB OTG mSD readers
<shiggitay> hmm rsalveti would I nede to be running a desktop Ubuntu to get this all running?
<shiggitay> need*
<rsalveti> shiggitay: nops
<shiggitay> ok
<rsalveti> as long you have adb at your host
<shiggitay> where would the ppa be added then?
<shiggitay> within the UT enviro?
<rsalveti> shiggitay: yeah
<shiggitay> k
<shiggitay> how would I issue phablet-network? over ADB shell or something?
<shiggitay> rsalveti,  heh
<shiggitay> 9min until the UT image is done
<rsalveti> shiggitay: we can do that step manually
<shiggitay> okay
<shiggitay> lemme get stuff flashed first heh
<shiggitay> it's being a slow foo <_<
<shiggitay> 1 min!!!
<shiggitay> rsalveti, annnd done!
<rsalveti> shiggitay: able to flash it already?
<shiggitay> well I got the HAL in
<shiggitay> when I try adb push trusty it tells at me
<shiggitay> er wait
<shiggitay> I think I forgot to let it boot to the HAL
<rsalveti> you need to flash the trusty image before being able to boot it
<shiggitay> aka the original 4.4.2 image
<shiggitay> ya lol
<rsalveti> oh, ok
<shiggitay> now booting to the stock ROM
<shiggitay> yells*
<shiggitay> blah it's taking forever to boot up
<shiggitay> o_O
<rsalveti> yeah, ages
<shiggitay> so that's normal?
<rsalveti> yup
<shiggitay> it's not soft bricked?
<shiggitay> adb sees it
<rsalveti> android first boot sucks
<shiggitay> well I know that
<shiggitay> xD
<shiggitay> yeahhh it'd help if I actually flashed the factory image <_<
<shiggitay> does it matter if I first flashed boot/recovery/system.img and then did the factory image 2nd?
<rsalveti> yeah, you need to flash the factory image as your first step
<rsalveti> then oem unlock
<rsalveti> boot, reboot bootloader
<shiggitay> I've been unlocked :)
<rsalveti> flash system, boot recovery
<rsalveti> recovery -> flash ubuntu zip
<rsalveti> and reboot
<shiggitay> rsalveti, ok well it's booted up to the select language screen
<shiggitay> that's when I fastboot flash'd boot/recovey/system BEFORE doing ./flash-all.sh
<shiggitay> for the factory image
<shiggitay> should I start over?
<shiggitay> the welcoem screen rather
<shiggitay> welcome
<rsalveti> right, just reboot and flash boot, system and recovery again
<rsalveti> should be enough
<shiggitay> okay
<shiggitay> gah I gotta set it up enough to get to enabling android debug
<shiggitay> rsalveti, okay so that's all done... boot into 4.4.2 and try the push?
<rsalveti> boot into recovery
<shiggitay> ok I'm in recovery, but when I try and push the trusty zip it b*tches
<shapow> Hi
<shiggitay> I'm trying a sideload install
<shiggitay> man is that CWM a hi res
<shiggitay> almost can't read it
<shiggitay> at*
<rsalveti> haha, yeah
<rsalveti> shiggitay: what is the error?
<shiggitay> just adb syntax stuff
<rsalveti> like /sdcard not found?
<shiggitay> no
<shiggitay> errors with how I tried to use 'push'
<shiggitay> missing parameters I think
<rsalveti> right, ok
<shiggitay> and sideloading seems to have worked since I see it installing xDD
<rsalveti> yeah
<shiggitay> though it seems frozen
<rsalveti> shiggitay: yeah, that's fine
<rsalveti> should take 1,2 min
<shiggitay> the android recovery dude is all f'd up
<rsalveti> yup
<shiggitay> okay! I'mma attempt a reboot!
<rsalveti> good luck :-)
<rsalveti> shiggitay: able to see the device with adb at least?
<shiggitay> lemme check
<shapow> *drum roll*
<shiggitay> YEP
<rsalveti> awesome
<shapow> sweet
<rsalveti> please paste me your dmesg output, ifconfig -a and /system/bin/logcat
<shiggitay> it's on the Google pad loc kscreen
<rsalveti> shiggitay: yeah, that's fine and expected
<rsalveti> need to install lated mir from my ppa and enable mir
<shiggitay> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6812333/
<rsalveti> awesome, wlan0 is up
<shiggitay> coo
<shiggitay> that's wifi right?
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> E/Diag_Lib(  727):  Diag_LSM_Init: Failed to open handle to diag driver, error = 2
<rsalveti> E/Diag_Lib(  728):  Diag_LSM_Init: Failed to open handle to diag driver, error = 2
<rsalveti> this might be because of the missing bins, will check later
<shiggitay> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# sudo apt-add-repository ppa:rsalveti/ppa
<shiggitay> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:rsalveti/ppa'.
<shiggitay> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<rsalveti> hm, using I/SurfaceFlinger(  721): Using composer version 1.3
<rsalveti> mir might not work out of the box, but let's see
<rsalveti> need to setup your network first
<shiggitay> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# phablet-network
<shiggitay> bash: phablet-network: command not found
<shiggitay> brb gotta take trash out
<rsalveti> shiggitay: mind pasting dmesg as well?
<shiggitay> sure
<shiggitay> dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6812342/
<shiggitay> brb.. trash smells
<shiggitay> rsalveti, back
<shiggitay> how do we setup network?
<shiggitay> and could this same principle be applied to the LG GPad?
<rsalveti> hm, seems it failed to start the wlan kernel driver, but other then that nothing exploded
<rsalveti> which is good
<shiggitay> heh
<shiggitay> What's the next step?
<rsalveti> shiggitay: create something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/6812365/
<shapow> wlan kernel support :)
<rsalveti> adding your ssid and your wlan passwd, let's see if it works somehow
<rsalveti> then chmod 600 /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/active_ws_connection.conf
<rsalveti> found what might be causing the issue with the wifi driver, rebuilding the kernel
<shiggitay> rsalveti, awesome, but I'm a bit confused regarding some of that conf file I'd need to make
<shiggitay> what would I need to change?
<rsalveti> shiggitay: just create the same file, and put your ssid and wlan sp password
<rsalveti> *ap
<shiggitay> that's all I need to change?
<rsalveti> shiggitay: yup
<shiggitay> rsalveti, you find any evidence of the cell radios working yet?
<rsalveti> shiggitay: not yet
<shiggitay> okay
<shiggitay> the stupid sack of shit won't let me save the file
<shiggitay> enter key isn't registering
<shiggitay> sorry for my language but I hate it when it does that
<shiggitay> rsalveti,
<shiggitay> using nano
<rsalveti> yeah, it sucks over adb
<shiggitay> so how the hell do I appened the file? >_>
<shiggitay> is ssh on by default?
<shiggitay> ssh over adb possible?
<rsalveti> you can start it, and use over adb
<shiggitay> yeah
<rsalveti> adb shell; start ssh; logout; adb forward tcp:9999 tcp:22; ssh phablet@localhost -p 9999
<shiggitay> still can't append a file
<shiggitay> damnit
<shiggitay> w000t I made the file locally on my Hackintosh and then I pushed the file to the proper location
<rsalveti> just run chmod 600 on it now
<shiggitay> I did
<rsalveti> otherwise NM will not use it
<shiggitay> phablet-network stills says nope
<rsalveti> that's fine, that's basically what you did manually now
<shiggitay> ah ok
<rsalveti> this command needs to be executed from the host side
<rsalveti> check /var/log/syslog to see if NM saw your connection now
<rsalveti> and ifconfig to see if you're able to get any iw
<rsalveti> ip
<rsalveti> will probably fail with the current driver, uploading a new boot img in a few
<shiggitay> yeah it's complaining of permissions for wpa_supplicant
<shiggitay> I can use an open ssid from downstairs for the moment lol
<shiggitay> and ya ifconfig only shows the loopback
<shiggitay> lo
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> shiggitay: new boot.img just uploaded
<shiggitay> rsalveti, thanks for being awake right now lol... I was bored and I wanted a project
<shiggitay> ok
<rsalveti> adb reboot bootloader; fastboot flash boot boot.img; fastboot reboot
<rsalveti> shiggitay: then give me your dmesg output again
<shiggitay> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6812428/
<shiggitay> that's not good
<shiggitay> ubuntu-phablet wpa_supplicant[1039]: Could not set interface wlan0 flags: Operation not permitted
<rsalveti> I think that's fine
<shiggitay> k
<rsalveti> shiggitay: mind running dmesg again? want to see if more stuff appeared
<shiggitay> YES I GOT AN IP
<rsalveti> fuck yeah
<shiggitay> XD
<shiggitay> you still want dmesg again?
<rsalveti> shiggitay: yes, please
<rsalveti> now you should be able to add my personal ppa
<rsalveti> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:rsalveti/ppa
<rsalveti> then apt-get update
<rsalveti> and apt-get dist-upgrade
<shiggitay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6812433/
<rsalveti> yeah, looking good now
<rsalveti> nothing exploded :-)
<shiggitay> haha
<shiggitay> all apt-get's done
<shiggitay> reboot?
<shiggitay> or can I start mir without?
<rsalveti> run $ touch /home/phablet/.display-mir
<rsalveti> and reboot
<rsalveti> let's see what mir tells us, but I'm also fixing the support for sF
<rsalveti> so we can have something to see if mir fail us
<shiggitay> okay rebooting... properly from bootloader
<rsalveti> cool
<shiggitay> sitting on Google padlock screen still tho
<rsalveti> right
<rsalveti> run ps and see if unity8 is running
<rsalveti> or top to see if it's trying to run and crashing
<rsalveti>  /var/crash should have something as well
<shiggitay> I don't seem to see mir running
<shiggitay> or unity8
<rsalveti> right, then hold on, let me give you another package to see if SF works this time
<shiggitay> ps shows this
<shiggitay> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ps
<shiggitay>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<shiggitay>  1662 pts/10   00:00:00 bash
<shiggitay>  2033 pts/10   00:00:00 ps
<rsalveti> run ps aux
<shiggitay> wanna see ps aux output?
<shiggitay> rsalveti, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6812446/
<rsalveti> shiggitay: download http://people.canonical.com/~rsalveti/qtubuntu-android_0.53+14.04.20140114.1-0ubuntu1ppa1_armhf.deb
<rsalveti> and install it: dpkg -i qtubuntu-android_0.53+14.04.20140114.1-0ubuntu1ppa1_armhf.deb
<rsalveti> then: rm /home/phablet/.display-mir
<rsalveti> and reboot
<rsalveti> that should give you a working unity8 with SF
<shiggitay> I have the crash log with the current build tho
<rsalveti> that's fine, we can use it later :-)
<rsalveti> want to see if unity8 comes up
<shiggitay> okay
<shiggitay> kk rebooting
<shiggitay> er wait
<shiggitay> forgot to axe that file
<shiggitay> >_>
<rsalveti> :-)
<shiggitay> ok that file be dead lol
<shiggitay> reboot again
<shiggitay> rebooted*
<shiggitay> Unity8 hasn't loaded
<shiggitay> wait..
<shiggitay> the Google logo brightened
<rsalveti> hm, was expecting it to disappear
<shiggitay> and it dimmed
<rsalveti> give me your /system/bin/logcat output
<shiggitay> ok
<rsalveti> power should turn it on/off
<shiggitay> so hard reboot it?
<shiggitay> like that?
<rsalveti> no, just saying that the power button should be able to turn the screen on/off as well
<rsalveti> like android
<shiggitay> oh yeah it can
<shiggitay> I tried that
<rsalveti> is the google log still part of the screen?
<rsalveti> logo
<shiggitay> ya
<shiggitay> inc enter
<shiggitay> er in center
<rsalveti> weird, that would bean SF didn't even start
<shiggitay> bottom center is the padlock
<shiggitay> what is SF?
<rsalveti> paste me your logcat and 'ps aux'
<rsalveti> surfaceflinger
<shiggitay> ah lol
<shiggitay> screen dimmed
<shiggitay> rsalveti, okay here's a combined logcat/psaux/crash paste:
<shiggitay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6812505/
<rsalveti> hm, seems unity8 is running
<shiggitay> I don't see it tho
<rsalveti> maybe just crashing over and over
<shiggitay> hm
<rsalveti> E/Adreno-GSL( 3416): <ioctl_kgsl_driver_entry:456>: open(/dev/kgsl-3d0) failed: errno 13. Permission denied
<rsalveti> got it
<shiggitay> should I make an updated crash paste?
<shiggitay> ah
<rsalveti> didn't create the udev file for it
<rsalveti> hold on
<shiggitay> k
<rsalveti> we're close, that should be the last missing step
<shiggitay> okay
<shiggitay> damnit LockeAnarchist fix your connection!
<LockeAnarchist> this is my router, sorry
<shiggitay> heheh
<shiggitay> s'ok
<rsalveti> shiggitay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6812548/
<rsalveti> create the following file and reboot
<shiggitay> okay
<shiggitay> ok file placed and rebooting
<shiggitay> still in google screen tho atm
<shiggitay> on*
<rsalveti> give me your logcat again
<rsalveti> just logcat should be enoug
<rsalveti> enough
<shiggitay> OMG IT LOADED MIR
<rsalveti> with SF I believe :-)
<rsalveti> but yeah, you should have unity8 running now
<rsalveti> first one that is able to see UT running on a nexus 5
<rsalveti> congrats
<rsalveti> :-)
<shiggitay> XD
<rsalveti> take a picture, let me see :P
<shiggitay> camera works
<rsalveti> awesome
<rsalveti> also, check /usr/share/ofono/scripts
<rsalveti> run ./list-modems
<rsalveti> and paste me the output
<shiggitay> okay
<shiggitay> most of the UI looks good but in the settings and some other places there's this huge line down the center
<rsalveti> yeah, need to adjust the pixel x screen size still
<rsalveti> what is the resolution used by nexus 5?
<rsalveti> the native one
<shiggitay> 1080p
<shiggitay> 1920x1080
<shiggitay> I think
<rsalveti> shiggitay: create http://paste.ubuntu.com/6812586/ and reboot
<rsalveti> might need to adjust the grid_unit_px though
<shiggitay> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6812609/
<rsalveti> cool, seems to be on-line
<rsalveti> try calling a random number
<shiggitay> I can't hear any dialing sounds or ringing or dial tone etc
<rsalveti> right, that indeed might need some other changes
<rsalveti> but the modem seems to be recognized at least
<shiggitay> yea
<rsalveti> shiggitay: and I'm done for the day, we can continue tomorrow or monday
<shiggitay> sure
<rsalveti> later tomorrow I'm traveling to london
<shiggitay> UK?
<shiggitay> or ON
<shiggitay> Ontario, Canada ON
<rsalveti> UK
<shiggitay> nice
<shiggitay> are you from there?
<rsalveti> nops, from brazil, but we'll have a sprint there next week
<shiggitay> cool
<shiggitay> quick question:
<shiggitay> how do I make a backup of what we've accomplished so far so I won't have to redo it?
<shiggitay> hm I guess I could go into recovery and nandroid
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> that should work
<shiggitay> okay
<shiggitay> Thanks for working with me.. you don't know how excited I am to see this working, even if it's rudimentary at
<shiggitay> m
<rsalveti> yeah, it's quite cool
<AlanBell> morning all, I am trying to run unity 8 in a window on 13.10, but it only displays a tiny (1px wide) window and throws up the following errors
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6813203/
<AlanBell> I was following these instructions http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<popey> AlanBell: #ubuntu-unity is probably going to be a better place to ask, but I suspect there's not many people about
<AlanBell> ok, thanks popey
<Nickn> Hi, does Nexus 4 support desktop convergence ?
<ogra_> Nickn, nothing supports convergence yet ... thats a 15.04 or 15.10 thing
<ogra_> first we need a proper phone OS before we can move on
<ogra_> (and tablet OS)
<Nickn> thats not good :/ i wanted to buy new phone that will support it. i will have to wait :)
<ogra_> Nickn, it would have happened earlier if theUbuntu Edge had succeeded ... but since it didnt, there isnt even hardware around today that woulld fulfill the needs
<AlanBell> is the convergence stuff going to be implemented like a responsive design?
<AlanBell> so you expand the window and bits move about to take advantage of more screen real estate
<Nickn> :/ :) thank you for answer
<AlanBell> or is it loading one QML layout for phone mode and one layout for desktop mode?
<ogra_> AlanBell, no idea, that will be discussed later ... for now we concentrate on phone/tablet and try to keep convergence in the back ofour head with everything we design
<ogra_> so that once we get there only minor changes are required
<ogra_> i would expect the desktop to look like today in converged mode ... just on a different code base
<AlanBell> but isn't desktop going to land in 14.04?
<ogra_> and flawlessly switching to a different mode if the in/output devices change
<ogra_> no, desktop is planned for 14.10
<ogra_> the LTS will use the stable existing stuff
<ogra_> you will be able to install unity8 in 14.04 and it should work, but it will be the touch UI
<AlanBell> yeah, I was trying to run that earlier on 13.10 but it wouldn't start
<ogra_> yeah, saw that above
<AlanBell> I can upgrade my laptop to 14.04 if that might help
<ogra_> well, i cant tell, i never ran unity8 on a desktop machine :)
<ogra_> as popey said, the #ubuntu-unity gusys would know ...
<ogra_> *guys
<AlanBell> I might upgrade anyway, about time to jump in I think :)
<ogra_> trusty is quite stable ... havent had issues with it since months
<cjwatson> mhall119: "click build" but obviously you have to put the pieces together yourself (there's a man page and such, but anything higher-level I have not been involved with).  I'm going to refuse to answer your latter question until I've done the work of integrating click with aptdaemon, sorry
<AlanBell> hmm, upgrade failed with 404 errors on ppa things, I probably need to clean up and try again later
<ogra_> didnt you use update-manager ?
<AlanBell> sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ogra_> iirc it disables PPAs temporarily
<ogra_> weird
<AlanBell> here is the end of the upgrade log http://paste.ubuntu.com/6813549/
<ogra_> i would just disable them naually ..
<ogra_> *manually
<AlanBell> yeah, I will
 * ogra_ stares at his fingers
<ogra_> i guess there are simply no trusty packages in these PPAs
<AlanBell> yeah, I wouldn't expect them to have trusty packages yet
<AlanBell> trying via update manager now before manually picking stuff apart
 * ogra_ would just use the UI ... uncheck the checkboxes in software-sources for all PPAs
<TheRedFox> Why does ubuntutouch use a swapfile by default and can it be disabled?
<ogra_> TheRedFox, it was safer in the beginning to have one ... we just havent removed it yet
<Tachyon`> does the ubuntu touch dual boot installer work on android 4.4.2 yet?
<ogra_> the plan is to drop it, but we will need to do pretty deep testing to make sure the backgrounding of apps and the like still work properly
<Tachyon`> in fact has it had /any/ updates since before christmas?
<ogra_> TheRedFox, by trusty release it will be gone ...
<Tachyon`> http://kupo.be/pics/nobuntu.jpg
<TheRedFox> Mkay :p
<Tachyon`> that's the usual result here in 4.4.2
<ogra_> Tachyon`, did you check the bugs ... there might be workarounds
<ogra_> and with 4.4.2 you will have to re-flash the 4.3 radio firmware, else phone calls wont work in ubuntu
<Tachyon`> at the time yes, recently, nto so much, it seems to be failing in its quest to get cache write permissions, hence thinks it's writing but isn't, tried creating folders it's trying to create and setting selinux to permissive
<Tachyon`> no gsm radio, nexus 7
<ogra_> ah
<Tachyon`> the problem is 4.4.2 related, not 4.4.x radio related
<Tachyon`> simply cannot install it
<Tachyon`> did have such useful advice as 'downgrade android'
 * ogra_ hasnt used dual boot ... its not an official project ... 
<Tachyon`> that's not an option, I use this tablet all the time and it would take some time to reinstall over 16GB of software over this net connection
<Tachyon`> ahh
<ogra_> ubuntu touch will (with luck) switch to a 4.4 base by end of next week though
<ogra_> i guess the dual boot guys will then update their stuff
<Tachyon`> the problem isn't the os, it's the dual boot fails to get the right permissions to put the OS anywhere as it downloads it, never actually gets to trying to install it -.-
<Tachyon`> ahh
<Tachyon`> wouldn't have let it put 4.4.2 on if I'd known there'd be problems but once it's on you can't non-destructively get it off -.-
<ogra_> yep
<Tachyon`> could I run any window manager with it? like, get it on then apt-get lxde/fvwm in the usual way?
 * Tachyon` is not a fan of unity
<popey> on phone? no
<Tachyon`> bah, why not
<popey> the phone doesn't have x
 * Tachyon` blinks
<ogra_> no, Ubuntu Touch uses Mir, you would need a WM that can dael with it
<Tachyon`> oh good lord
<popey> I know! Awesome isn't it?
<Tachyon`> that's one word, I can think of others, lol
<ogra_> well, X would be painful on the phone, wayland and Mir dont drag along so much cruft
<Tachyon`> well, aye, I'd just like an interface that isn't designed for five year olds, I have a keyboard and mouse for my tablet -.o
<ogra_> how does android get along with that ?
<TheRedFox> KDE supports mir :p
<Tachyon`> very well in fact
<Tachyon`> other than the control key randomly not working in certain terminal apps
<Tachyon`> but yeah, bt kb, usb otg mouse
<ogra_> TheRedFox, KDE runs on XMir ... which is an X compatibility layer ... it doesnt support Mir itself
<ogra_> (in fact i think all desktops can run on XMir ... but thats not the same as natively using it)
<TheRedFox> Ohderp :p
<ogra_> (and the kwin maintainer refuses to take Mir patches for political reasons ... so i doubt you will see native Mir support in KDE soon)
<Tachyon`> have noticed the mir/wayland politics, depressing, heh
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and so pointells
<ogra_> *pointless
 * ogra_ is happy he doesnt have to be involved with any of that ....
<Tachyon`> you'd probably have to wear a suit to be involved -.o
<ogra_> nah, i dont think i have any of the Mir guys (or the bashers) ever seen in a suit
<Tachyon`> hrm, usually when politics appears, suits are the uniform, perhaps things have changed (bit worrying really, how can you spot them if not by the built in strangulation devices)
<ogra_> :)
<w-flo> not sure if anyone reads this on weekends, just a warning.. after yesterday's fix for GPG validation in system-image-upgrader, it seems like all updates fail to verify because $2 should be $3 in at least 2 places. so it's impossible to install further updates if/after the current system-image-upgrader lands.
<shiggitay> ogra_, you hear the news? rsalveti and I got UT running on the Nexus 5!!
<ogra_> shiggitay, yes, indeed i did
<shiggitay> w00t :)
<cwayne> hows it run shiggitay?
 * ogra_ tests the new ppa function in rootstock-ng
<doomlord__> when is desktop integration likely to appear
<doomlord__> very much looking forward to that
<ogra_> doomlord__, starting with 14.10 unity8 will be proted to the desktop .... probably in 15.04 you will see integration between phone and desktop
<fafafa> hello friends
<fafafa> i have a question
<fafafa> i have samsung galaxy s3 mini.... want to install ubuntu mobile
<fafafa> Can it be done
<fafafa> on the easy way?
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ogra_> see if there is a port ... if there is, there should be a link to install instructions (or an XDA thread)
<fafafa> omg
<brandon_> I am unable to get WiFi to work on hammerhead. I'm sorry if this has been posted elsewhere.
<fafafa> my phone is not list on this
<brandon_> I've tried to add my SSID and password to ws-active-connections.conf but it doesn't appear to be working
<ogra_> brandon_, answer to the mail thread, so rsalveti can ask for the logs and info he needs
<fafafa> okay thanks above all
<brandon_> Great! Thanks!
<ogra_> brandon_, you used phablet-network to set it up (like the instructions say) ?
<ogra_> (point 6 in the list)
<brandon_> I thought I read that it wouldn't work so I needed to create the .conf file myself
<ogra_> it should definitely work
<brandon_> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49748588&postcount=85
<ogra_> where did you read it wouldnt ?
<ogra_> heh, he claims there would be no phablet-network :)
<ogra_> phablet-network is part of the phablet-tools package
<TheRedFox> build@utouch:~/ubuild$ repo sync -j32
<TheRedFox> fatal: unable to connect to phablet.ubuntu.com:
<TheRedFox> phablet.ubuntu.com[0: 91.189.95.18]: errno=Connection refused
<brandon_> So I need to be using Ubuntu on my computer in order to use phablet-network?
<TheRedFox> ;-;
<ogra_> brandon_, well, i dont think phablet-tools have ben ported to other distros yet
<ogra_> *been
<brandon_> Ok, that makes sense.
<brandon_> I was misunderstanding. I thought phablet-tools needed to be downloaded to the phone
<ogra_> heh, no
<ogra_> phablet-tools are usually all the tools you need to manage the device from your desktop ...
<fafafa> bye guys
<brandon_> I should be able to figure it out from here.
<brandon_> Thank you very much
<ogra_> inclusind phablet-flash, phablet-test-run and phablet-network
<ogra_> *including
<brandon_> Ok, I'll make sure I get those as well
<brandon_> Thank you
<w-flo> ogra_, how are updates to the android bits / recovery image handled? I suggested a fix to the gpg verification yesterday and that is now in git, but today I noticed that while it refuses updates with a bad signature, there's another bug that refuses even correctly signed .tar.xz files. I hope there's some testing before the git code lands in proposed OTA images to prevent breakage caused by this?
<ogra_> w-flo, indeed there is ...
<ogra_> a change usually takes a few days before landing ... being tested
<ogra_> thats what we have trusty-proposed (or devel-proposed) for
<w-flo> okay, thanks. Is there a place to report bugs for system-image-upgrader? It seems like it lives in git only.
<ogra_> if we build a new image it lands there ... then has to pass the tests on http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/touch/ and after that has to pass manual smoketesting
<ogra_> if any of that fails the changes get backed out
<w-flo> ogra_, that bug will probably go unnoticed until someone tries to update a second time
<ogra_> w-flo, well, you could report against the android package ... that should get into the right channels eventually
<ogra_> also alerting the people in #ubuntu-ci-eng if you think it is urgent can be helpful (though only during the work-week)
<w-flo> ogra_, anyone updating to the current git code will have a broken recovery that no longer installs any further updates
<ogra_> well, nobody uses it directly for official stuff
<w-flo> ogra_, then it's not urgent I guess :)
<ogra_> and non-official installs cant do OTA
<TheRedFox> The ubuntu git server hates me ;-;
<TheRedFox> repo keeps crashing and getting connection refuses
 * cwayne flashes hammerhead image
 * ogra_ uploads a rootfs zip with the ppa mir 
<cwayne> ooh
<cwayne> that's relevant to my interests
<ogra_> (30min to go ... slow upload here)
<cwayne> meh ill just add the ppa :)
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-4.4.2-mir.rootfs-armhf.zip ... once it is done
<cwayne> ogra_, any luck with private ppas?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/build-20140125-armhf.log is the rootstock-ng build log
<Tassadar> cwayne: where, can you give me a link?
<ogra_> cwayne, dude ! i only just managed to get the ppa code going ... one step at a time :)
<ogra_> Tassadar, on the mailing list
<cwayne> ogra_, lol, just givin you a hard time :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> i'll try to get private going too
 * Tassadar proceeds to make a flashable ZIPs from those
<ogra_> Tassadar, i dont think AOSP recovery understands zip
<ogra_> at least thats what i was told
<Tassadar> why would I use AOSP recovery
<ogra_> we do ... with 4.4
<ogra_> oh, right, your multiboot stuff doesnt
<ogra_> might work then
<Tassadar> I'm not gonna replace my Android with it)
<ogra_> right
<Tassadar> (not yet anyway)
<ogra_> well, just a warning that our 4.4 builds arent CM nbased
<Tassadar> yeah, I saw that you have aosp repos in phablet.ubuntu.com now
<ogra_> right
<Tassadar> so how do OTAs work when you use AOSP recovery?
<ogra_> same way as before
<ogra_> our OTA never used zips
<Tassadar> oh, it's modified, I thought "stock" instead of just AOSP-based
<Tassadar> that's okay then
<ogra_> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/trusty/mako/index.json
<ogra_> thats the index of files used for OTA
<Tassadar> yeah, I know that, I'm using it already with my multiboot thingy
<ogra_> ah, nice
<ogra_> our recovery simply ships tar, xz and gpg ...
<ogra_> (and its own ubuntu OTA script)
<Tassadar> I've ported that to TWRP which I use
<Tassadar> (by the way, system-image-upgrader script is written in a way that doesn't fail when gpg binary is not present, and I well...forgot to add it initialy, and didn't notice it)
<ogra_> you should file a bug then
<ogra_> and let stgraber know
<Tassadar> is it a bug?
<Tassadar> anyway, I have to go afk for a while now, sorry
<ogra_> if it cant use gpg it should afil
<ogra_> *fail
<ogra_> else the signing is kind of moot i guess :)
 * ogra_ twiddles thumbs ... 19min to go 
<danny> hello i installed ubunt quantal on my samsung galaxy tab2 10.1
<danny> how do i restore back to my android
<ogra_> aww, quantal ...
<danny> i backed up my android rom
<ogra_> well, whatever instructions you used for backing up should surely also have instructions to restore
<danny> ive searched through that xda and coudnt find the instruction to restor
<cwayne-hammerhea> oh hello nexus 5
<Tassadar> ^^
<cwayne-hammerhea> rsalveti, hammerhead works like a champ
<FuLgOrE> hi guys :) nice to see, that hammerhead works
<Tassadar> does 4.4.2 android in container have selinux turned on and working?
<FuLgOrE> cwayne-hammerhea: in the logs i red that sounds are not working at the moment. is that fixed already? If phone calls and sms are working, I also would like to flash it
<ogra_> Tassadar, urg, hopefully not
<ogra_> Tassadar, since our kernel has apparmor by default i doubt it would work
<ogra_> iirc selinux and apparmor are mutually exclusive
<Tassadar> ogra_: is that rootfs upload of yours done?
<ogra_> yep, see the ML
<Tassadar> whoa
<Tassadar> it runs so much better than on grouper :o
<ogra_> Tassadar, did you try my zip ?
<Tassadar> yeah
<ogra_> yay
<Tassadar> (but not with mir yet)
 * ogra_ hasnt tried it himself 
<ogra_> thanks for being my guineapig
 * ogra_ hands Tassadar a carrot ... well deserved :)
<Tassadar> and it is multibooted, too
<ogra_> :)
<Tassadar> let's try mir
<OttOmanTR> Guys, how will Ubuntu Touch users get updates? Will it be through manufacturers like in Android?
<Tassadar> reboot in adb shell doesn't work -.-
<ogra_> OttOmanTR, yes, over the air updates are already used in the nexus installs (for the supported devices at least)
<ogra_> its the default method in ubuntu touch
<Tassadar> mir works fine too
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> Tassadar, thanks so much
<Tassadar> well
<Tassadar> there is a black rectangle on the right side when I open an app
<OttOmanTR> What about OEM devices, let say if samsung decide to make an ubuntu touch phone, will I get os updates from samsung or from canonical?
<Tassadar> *left side
<Tassadar> is that sidestage
<Tassadar> ?
<Tassadar> ooh
<Tassadar> yeah
<Tassadar> it opens apps in sidestage by default
<Tassadar> at least some (system settings)
<Tassadar> that doesn't seem right
<OttOmanTR> ogra_: Let me ask this way, if samsung decide to make an ubuntu touch phone and I buy it, will I still be begging to samsung or I will get it from canonical like Google Nexus devices?
<ogra_> OttOmanTR, depends on the contract i guess ... the images wont have to go through the weeks long google validation process though ;)
<OttOmanTR> are you saying when samsung releases a firmware update for the previous flagship device, it has approved by google? I don't think so
<OttOmanTR> ogra_:  Samsung is intentionally taking down previous devices to sell new ones. Almost all the manufacturers doing this. And I don't Ubuntu Touch to be same.
<Tassadar> ogra_: is this the "sidestage"? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC2e-jzX0A4
<Tassadar> ooh, flo images are in there too
<ogra_> Tassadar, sidestage doesnt work right atm
<Tassadar> k
<Tassadar> is mobile network supposed to work?
<ogra_> OttOmanTR, all android releases that use the play store have to go through google apptoval wich usually takes several (6-8) weeks
<ogra_> Tassadar, probably not yet, not sure
<Tassadar> flo works fine too
<ogra_> OttOmanTR, but i dont think there are any big chances to see a samsung device with ubuntu touch soon ... i would put my bets on tizen rather than on firefoxOS or ubuntu touch
<ogra_> it is more likely that Ubuntu Touch devices come from rather unknown vendors in the first year ... and very likely also regional rather than worldwide
<ogra_> (that has simply less risks for the vendors)
<OttOmanTR> after all the developer hostility from samsung, I can't say I'm a big fan of samsung. I just gave Samsung as an example
<OttOmanTR> I really don't understand why we can't get updates directly since we get it in Linux for PC
<OttOmanTR> is it lack of hardware driver source codes?
<ogra_> well, if you go with something like cyanogenmod you can get updates pretty fast
<ogra_> vendors have multiple validation processes ... and limited developer resources ... its all about the money .... devs need to work on the next cashcow, not on a 1 year old product
 * rsalveti waves
<ogra_> hey hey
<rsalveti> cwayne: cool
<rsalveti> now just need to add mir support for hwcomposer 1.3, which is what nexus 5 uses
<rsalveti> ogra_: when are you traveling?
<ogra_> tomorrow afternoon
 * rsalveti is waiting at sao paulo already
<rsalveti> ogra_: easy
<ogra_> its only a 1h flight for me ... the train ride to the airport is longer
<rsalveti> indeed
<ogra_> my hometown got an airport last year
<ogra_> fully equipped with staff ...
<rsalveti> awesome
<ogra_> like ... 9-5 ...
<ogra_> and no flights
<rsalveti> that's great :-)
<rsalveti> ogra_: thanks for creating the image with the ppa enabled
<ogra_> firs regular flight (one per week) starts end of the year
<rsalveti> ogra_: was going to suggest that to you yesterday, but you were faster :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, hah, thanks for givining me a ppa to try with
<TheRedFox> Yay, got my port of ubuntutouch compiling :D
<TheRedFox> Time for the exciting flashing time
<ogra_> whee
<ogra_> rsalveti, w-flo pointed out some recent changes in out git tree that seem to break the upgrader in recovery
<rsalveti> hm, the only changes that might affect that are those done in the recovery itself
<rsalveti> mostly done by stgraber
<Tassadar> ooh, right, the gpg bug
<rsalveti> would be nice to have more info about what might be happening there
<ogra_> right ... i mentioned it because he just joined :)
<ogra_> so he can probably point to the commit :)
<Tassadar> ogra_: which project I should file that gpg bug under? Ubuntu TOuch recovery isn't on launchpad
<ogra_> Tassadar, well, i would go for the android package, i guess thats as close as it gets to the git tree
<rsalveti> Tassadar: feel free to use the android package
<rsalveti> eah
<rsalveti> yeah
<Tassadar> as in the android dual-boot app?
<ogra_> no, the android package
<Tassadar> oh, got it, thanks
<Tassadar> hm, the whole verify_signature function is written in a way that returns 0 even if the verification fails
<TheRedFox> # ubuntu_chroot shell
<TheRedFox> :c
<TheRedFox> /system/bin/sh: ubuntu_chroot: not found
<ogra_> TheRedFox, heh, thats long dead and bburied
<Tassadar> w-flo: you were talking about system-image-upgrader failing to verify gpg signature after some fix, but I see only code from like 6 weeks ago in https://code-review.phablet.ubuntu.com
<Tassadar> (in aosp/platform/bootable/recovery repo)
<TheRedFox> ohlol
<TheRedFox> Nice outdated porting guide :D
<ogra_> TheRedFox, yeah, sorry ... we're really behind on maintaining it
<TheRedFox> So i got an ~40MB system image lol, honestly i don't know what to do further :x
<ogra_> for a first test grab the zip your build produced
<ogra_> first flash that one, then grab the zip from cdimage for the ubuntu rootfs and flash that one ... and see if you can boot
<TheRedFox> Ah okay :p
<ogra_> you will most likely not get graphical output on your first boot ... getting into adb on the ubuntu filesystem is the first big step
<TheRedFox> I should clean my sdcard, 13mb free :x
<ajalkane> Anyone have good guess how long Touch emulator takes starting inside virtualized Ubuntu?
<TheRedFox> ajalkane, depends on host hardware i guess :p
<ajalkane> TheRedFox: I think I got the shell login in 15 minutes. So all good so far.
<TheRedFox> wtf, rootFS installer first copies the tar.gz to /data and then extracts it from /data into /data?
<TheRedFox> I hope my 1,1GB /data can handle that lol
<TheRedFox> Okay, how can i view logs or see whats going on on my device? idk if it's booting or stuck lol
<TheRedFox> And no logcat :x
<TheRedFox> I guess it's doing nothing, /data isn't mounted ;-;
<brandon_> So I'm still having problems with WiFi on hammerhead. I am getting this after trying to run phablet-network... "Network connection file "No active wifi network connection, exiting" cannot be read"
<brandon_> I've created the active_ws_connections.conf file. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong
<ajalkane> is there application store in the emulator? I want to install file manager
<cwayne_> brandon_, is the machine you're running it from on wifi?
<cwayne_> ajalkane, yes there is, and file manager is preinstalled anyway
<brandon_> No, it's an Ubuntu VM that is using the VMnet
<ogra_> heh
<brandon_> It's considered ethernet
<cwayne_> that'd do it
<ogra_> brandon_, phablet-network tries to copy existing wifi settings
<cwayne_> brandon_, phablet-network copies over your active wifi connection
<ajalkane> cwayne_: I must be blind. Where can I find it? Swiping and seeing Installed apps I didn't see it
<brandon_> Oh!
<ogra_> :)
<brandon_> Am I just dense? Where is all this information?
<ogra_> hidden on the wiki somewhere
<cwayne_> brandon_, honestly phablet-tools needs better documentation
<ogra_> cwayne_, it will be gone soon
<ogra_> sergio is rewriting the world in go :)
<cwayne_> well, itll be moved
<brandon_> I realize that hammerhead isn't officially supported, but I am very interested in testing per https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06116.html
<cwayne_> not really gone :)
<ogra_> it will be different
<ogra_> but yeah, not gone
<cwayne_> fair enough
<cwayne_> brandon_, if you try with ogra_'s rootfs, you wont need to to the phablet-network step
<cwayne_> i think...
<cwayne_> cus that's only to get the ppa
<ogra_> well, i assume he wants to install one or the other app :)
<brandon_> And that works with hammerhead?
<ajalkane> nevermind my question, suddenly in installed apps there arrived lots of new apps, including file manager
<ogra_> oh, SF is broken, i get where you are going
<brandon_> All I've been able to do is get to the Google splash screen and access adb shell
<cwayne_> yeah, that's where you'd need to add the ppa to update mir
<cwayne_> i mentioned ogra_'s rootfs cus i think he built one tht already has that updated mir
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> that shoudl work after you touched /home/phablet/.display-mir
<ogra_> without further modification
<brandon_> Oh, ok. Is there documentation on how to install that
<ogra_> booot into recovery and flash it from there
<ogra_> like an android zip
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-4.4.2-mir.rootfs-armhf.zip
<brandon_> Sweeeeet! Thank you guys!!!
<ybon> fun: http://ubuntutouch.co.za/about_ubuntu_touch/
<brandon_> I'm sorry I'm such a n00b
<ogra_> brandon_, no need to be sorry, we all were like that once :)
<ogra_> ybon, heh, cool, canonical should give them free phones once there are some on teh market  :)
<cwayne_> ooh, if you set the gu pixels to 20 on hammerhead, no more crazy sidestage
<ogra_> oh, there is a sidestage on hammerhead ?
<ogra_> heh
<brandon_> cwayne, I'll try that
<TheRedFox> [    4.699157] initrd: Couldn't find data partition. Spawning adbd ...
<ybon> ogra_: :)
<TheRedFox> http://pastebin.com/rrLDtgrc
<TheRedFox> Hmm
<cwayne_> ogra_, yeah, its' not great
<cwayne_> ogra_, how do we find out the actual number of pixels for a given display
<ogra_> cwayne_, i know, i have a manta here
<TheRedFox> I guess there's something wrong with ramdisk/init
<ogra_> cwayne_, thats on the list of the shell guys i think
<ogra_> TheRedFox, nope
<TheRedFox> ?
<ogra_> TheRedFox, you can edit the kernel args to provide the datapart= option ... point it to the disk holding your /data partition
<TheRedFox> I'll try :p
<ogra_> then it should boot that (and likely provide you with the next thing to fix :) )
<ogra_> porting isnt an easy task ;)
<TheRedFox> Do i sound like a newb if i don't know howto adjust kernelargs? :x
<TheRedFox> Or in fastboot i think :x
<ogra_> TheRedFox, no, you dont :)
<cwayne_> ogra_, right, but even if i were to figure out the actual number manually
<ogra_> grab the boot.img from your build ... install abootimg on your PC ... then you can modify the boot.img and after doing that you can flash it with fastboot
<TheRedFox> Oh editing boot.img, i actually hoped there was a faster lazier way xD
<TheRedFox> But i'll do :p
<ogra_> abootimg makes that pretty easy
<ogra_> abootimg -i /path/to/boot.img ...
<ogra_> that will show you the existing cmdline
<TheRedFox> Mkay, downloading & compiling it now
<brandon_> What is the most efficient way to change the gu pixels to 20?
<ogra_> abootimg -u /path/to/boot.img -c "cmdline=... put the old cmdline here ... add your option"
<ogra_> thne chec again with abootimg -i
<ogra_> TheRedFox, abootimg is packaged in ubuntu
<ogra_> just install it
<ogra_> brandon_, editing /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/$device.conf
<TheRedFox> ogra_, I'm running fedora :p
<brandon_> So it should be hammerhead.conf for me? I figured that, but didn't want to assume
<ogra_> brandon_, and check /home/phablet/.bashrc
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> TheRedFox, ah, well ... :)
<cwayne_> brandon_, yep
<brandon_> What should I be looking for in .bashrc?
<ogra_> look at the bottom there should be the same variables as in hammerhead.conf
<ogra_> it dumps them in there
<brandon_> Oh I see
<ogra_> either remove them or edit them
<ogra_> if you remove, the ones from the .conf will be put in place on reboot
<TheRedFox> ogra_, Should i provide an absolute path or relative(/dev/mmcblk0p23 or mmcblk0p23)?
<ogra_> TheRedFox, hmm, i forgot, i think it was absolute
<brandon_> Great, thank you. You guys are awesome
<TheRedFox> Mkay :)
 * ogra_ hasnt seen that code in ages :)
<TheRedFox> emmc power!
<ajalkane> What's up with this: (from wiki):
<ajalkane> adb forward tcp:9999 tcp:22
<ajalkane> error: device not found
<ajalkane> I have the emulator running
<TheRedFox> Yay!, bootloop xD
<TheRedFox>   4.487487] EXT4-fs (mmcblk0p23): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: discard
<TheRedFox> [    4.754486] S1@240,22
<TheRedFox> [    4.971618] [K] Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!
<TheRedFox> ;-;
<TheRedFox> ogra_, Any thoughts on what i just posted?, i'm sortof stuck ducking it on the internets
<TheRedFox> Could it be a problem with enabled SELinux in the kernel?
<rsalveti> cwayne_: ogra_: ppa is needed to have a newer mir and a working SG
<rsalveti> *SF
<rsalveti> hammerhead is still not working with MIR, afaik
<rsalveti> cwayne_: mind help testing some values for /etc/ubuntu-touch-session.d/hammerhead.conf ?
<Tassadar> rsalveti: it is working with MIR with ogra_'s rootfs
<rsalveti> Tassadar: cool then :-)
<shapow> rsalveti: hi
<shapow> raring to debug
<shapow> have the images from yesterday changed at all?
<TheRedFox> http://pastebin.com/m1uuPM8r
<TheRedFox> I'm really stuck :x
<cwayne_> rsalveti, sure
<cwayne_> rsalveti, so far 25 looks pretty decent
<rsalveti> cwayne_: cool, and browser? 2.5?
<cwayne_> rsalveti, haven't tested out browser yet, ill try it out and let you know
<rsalveti> cwayne_: thanks
<cwayne_> rsalveti, do we just do this with trial and error? or is there some way to determine the best way
<rsalveti> shapow: no, just that ogra_ created a zip file with the ppa changes in it
<rsalveti> cwayne_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting#Screen_Pixel_Ratio
<rsalveti> cwayne_: but it's kind of trial and error to see how comfortable it gets with such values
<cwayne_> rsalveti, ah, alright
<cwayne_> rsalveti, i'll play around with it and let you know
<rsalveti> cwayne_: thanks
<shapow> rsalveti ogra_: care sharing the zip link?
<ogra_> shapow, i sent it to the mailing list
<rsalveti> shapow: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-touch-4.4.2-mir.rootfs-armhf.zip
<ogra_> TheRedFox, looks like your kernel config needs some changes to provide a proper console
<TheRedFox> https://gist.github.com/cwxda/8624363
 * TheRedFox goes look into it
<shapow> ogra_: cool rsalveti: thanks
<ogra_> TheRedFox, sorry, you will have to find the right ones by trial and error ... HX_CONSOLE ... CONFIG_VT are usual suspects
<TheRedFox> Mkay
<ogra_> err, HW_CONSOLE
<ogra_> probably even FBCON
<TheRedFox> Lol, i only have CONFIG_VT
<TheRedFox> Would disabling that be a good idea?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> do you use menuconfig ? some only get enabled if you enable others
<TheRedFox> I don't use menuconfig, only a defconfig
<TheRedFox> ogra_, link: https://gist.github.com/cwxda/8624363
<ogra_> well, use menuconfig ... there are interdependencies between options manual editing wont catch
<TheRedFox> okay :)
<ogra_> in any case you got to init already :)
<rsalveti> cwayne_: uploaded with 25 & 2.5, if it's too high for the browser, let me know and we can change (or just do a merge proposal) :-)
<ogra_> (which needs a properly working console device now)
 * ogra_ goes afk again ... packing stuff 
<rsalveti> ogra_: mind creating another image once ubuntu-touch-session is published?
<deiu> Hi all! :)
 * deiu is wondering if there's a way to have the phone vibrate (for calls/texts) when volume is turned down.
<cwayne_> rsalveti, will do :)
<rsalveti> cwayne_: and what else is not yet working? proximity sensor? sound? calls?
<curious_> Hey, just curious about battery life with current build on the older Nexus 7. I heard somewhere that it was pretty poor and performance was slow. Has there been any improvement in battery life?
<cwayne_> rsalveti, i think calls are working, but there's no sound during calls
<rsalveti> cwayne_: cool
<cwayne_> rsalveti, proximity sensor, haptics, sms, mobile data, front + back camera all work :)
<cwayne_> rsalveti, okay, so phone calls do work, but audio doesn't (either microphone or headset or speaker)
<Tassadar> cwayne_: on hammerhead? mobile-part didn't work for me at all (I don't have mobile data, but dialer had the "make call" button disabled)
<cwayne_> Tassadar, works for me, just called my gf's phone and verified it actually made the call
<rsalveti> cwayne_: awesome, not much more for it to be fully functional
<rsalveti> Tassadar: check /usr/share/ofono/scripts, and run ./list-modems
<cwayne_> rsalveti, yeah, this + audio would be usable daily for me
<rsalveti> cwayne_: is normal audio broken as well? like music
<Tassadar> oh, nevermind, it's probably broken because of multiboot, I've not updated parts for non-system.img Ubuntu Touch builds in ages
<Tassadar> it probably doesn't mount /radio or something
<rsalveti> right
<deiu> has anyone experienced the clock in the status bar (top) not updating after setting the timezone?
<cwayne_> rsalveti, music doesn't work either
<rsalveti> cwayne_: ok, thanks
<cwayne_> rsalveti, any logs i could get for ya?
<rsalveti> cwayne_: dmesg and logcat would be useful already
<cwayne_> rsalveti, emailed dmesg, adb logcat fails for some reason
<jjohansen> Tassadar, ogra: right currently with the LSM there can only be one security module so apparmor and selinux are mutually exclusive. There is a stacker patchset by Casey Schaufler that allows LSMs to be stacked, which could allow for selinux in the android container
<rsalveti> cwayne_: weird, adb shell /system/bin/logcat ?
<cwayne_> rsalveti, that worked, emailed
<rsalveti> cwayne_: thanks
<CMDann> Do you guys think that there will be money to be made developing apps for Ubuntu Touch or do you think it will be primarily free stuff?
<netforyu> i would like to help to make ubuntu stable for the Samsung Galaxy s3
<shapow> rsalveti: With ogra_s image no need to add your ppa?
<rsalveti> shapow: nops
<shapow> ok. also 3g's working though can't get wlan to work - is phablet-network ubuntu/ppa only?
<shapow> btw, superb job to all so far - many things working
<ybon> popey (and everyone interested :) ): feedback needed on https://launchpad.net/osmtouch :)
<ybon> I've pushed some UI enhancements, plus "display POIs around" feature
<ybon> WiP, but yet feedback can be useful
<deiu> ybon, how does one install it?
<deiu> classic apt-get?
<ybon> nope, you need QTCreator at the moment :s
<ybon> I'm on my way to provide a 0.1 which should be click installable one day ;)
<deiu> how stable is osmtouch?
<ybon> like an app started to dev three days ago :)
<ybon> but well, it's not like this app should damage your device ;)
<Tassadar> cwayne_: right, now mobile-parts work for me too :)
<cwayne_> Tassadar, nice!
<cwayne_> Tassadar, no audio though, right?
<Tassadar> yeah
<Tassadar> (and the sim card still needs not to have PIN/the UI parts are not there yet, but that's expected I guess)
<popey> hi ybon
<ybon> o/ popey
<Tassadar> and sms work too (my carrier just sent me a message, notifying me that they took money from me for connecting to mobile data -.-)
<cwayne_> Tassadar, yeah, calls will work too, just without audio :P
<w-flo> Tassadar, it's actually in the cyanogenmod recovery repo on phablet.u.c
<popey> ybon: http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-25-233447.png
<StephenGregory> Hi there. I was wondering if it is feasible to port Ubuntu Touch to the BeagleBone Black?
<Tassadar> w-flo: good, that fixed my bug too I think
<w-flo> seems like the aosp one still has the bug where no verification actually takes place
<popey> ybon: not all of them work. railway didnt work, and i see two on my map. restaurant showed two, supermarket showed none
<ybon> yes
<ybon> two things
<popey> ybon: ah, zoom related
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-25-233554.png  zoomed in, and now the stations show up
<ybon> first, it display only what is on OSM
<ybon> second, it's shows only what's on 1000 meters around map center
<ybon> I need to use bbox instead
<popey> ahh
<popey> makes sense
<popey> yeah, works well
<popey> nice one!
<Tassadar> w-flo: okay, thanks, I'll be keeping an eye on that bug report you filled
<w-flo> rsalveti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android/+bug/1272711
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1272711 in android (Ubuntu) "Update GPG verification always fails" [Undecided,New]
<ybon> popey: have you clicked one marker?
<popey> yes
<ybon> (I need to refine the icon, btw)
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-25-233744.png
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-25-233757.png
<popey> very nice.
<ybon> great
<ybon> if there is a phone number, it's displayed (need to make it clickable)
<ybon> same for website
<ybon> also, I'm planning to group POI categories, like shopping, services, health
<popey> i only get zoom option
<popey> dont see contact details
<ybon> because they are missing in OSM certainly
<popey> ah okay
<popey> where would that show?
<ybon> just below the name
<ybon> let me make a screenshot, one sec
<popey> the zoom is incredibly quick here
<popey> are you agressively caching tiles?
<popey> it doesn't feel at all laggy
<ybon> no, I'm not caching anything at the moment :s
<popey> crikey
<ybon> popey: http://imgur.com/0eM6DUq
<popey> impressive
<ybon> example of phone
<popey> oh wow
<ybon> certainly QTLocation does that
<popey> i clearly live in the middle of nowhere
<ybon> I need in any case to extend QTLocation to add some features, like possibility to swich tiles
<ybon> hehe, it's in the middle of Paris ;)
<StephenGregory> Hi guys. I was wondering if it is feasible to port Ubuntu Touch to the BeagleBone Black? I'm not getting any response from the community. Thanks!
<popey> haha this is more like it.. central london.. http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-25-234402.png
<ybon> :D
<popey> StephenGregory: pass, sorry.
<popey> wow, gets a bit sluggish with that many pins
<popey> unsurprisingly
<ybon> clustering will be needed
<popey> yeah
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-25-234526.png
<popey> example with phone and url
<ybon> arf, I've added a Rectangle below the map, and still I've no background at all sometimes :(
<ybon> great :)
<ybon> I need also to make the name maybe bold
<popey> and make the url clickable?
<Tassadar> cwayne_: would you please measure how long does Ubuntu Touch boot on your N5? It takes ~80s on mine, and I don't know if I'm doing something wrong or if it is "supposed" to be like that
<ybon> popey: yes!
<ybon> and the phone number
<popey> ooh yes
<popey> so much work to do ☻
<ybon> hehe
<cwayne_> Tassadar, hm, it seemed a bit long for me, but not quite *that* long
<cwayne_> it was maybe a minute
<ybon> but not that much for a 0.0.1 I think
<popey> sure ☻
<popey> impressive already
<ybon> I need to start a small todo list of things needed to push an app to everyone
<popey> http://popey.com/~alan/phablet/device-2014-01-25-234721.png - maybe there needs to be a little link to allow people to correct stuff, or at least a link to where they can contribute
<popey> in the spirit of OSM
<ybon> I'm gonna share it with you
<popey> great.
<w-flo> Tassadar, first boot? apparmor-parser does a lot of work on first boot.. it takes like 5 minutes on my device. I think there are some optimizations now, might be faster
<popey> what do you use for to-do lists?
<ybon> yes, I'm planning to add notes support
<popey> (we use trello quite a bit)
<ybon> (re errors in map)
<popey> right
<ybon> I use .txt files :p
<ybon> maybe I will just start issues in the bug tracker
<popey> ☻
<Tassadar> w-flo: no, not first boot, but I might have done something that makes it do that every time - can I somehow tell if it is doing that? some log files?
<ybon> in Github, there is now the possibility to have todo lists in an issue, very very handy
<popey> ybon: that would work. you could prioritise and milestone them
<ybon> yep
<w-flo> Tassadar, I don't know, i usually "adb shell top" to see if there are any apparmor-parser processes
<popey> yeah, github > launchpad for that.
<ybon> let's start that
<popey> right, time for bed, thanks for sharing the updates ybon.
<ybon> welcome! Thanks you for the feedback :)
<ybon> And good night :)
<Tassadar> w-flo: no, that's not that, the longest part is before adb even starts
<w-flo> Tassadar, oh.. no idea then. adb comes up pretty seen even on my ex-gingerbread device
<w-flo> *soon
#ubuntu-touch 2014-01-26
<shapow> rsalveti ogra_: any news?
<Michael87> alright. I am tryying to help my cousins kid by testing a linux boot on usb on this maylong android laptop. The wifi adapter is not connecting right and I am wandering if its the hardware  or the software at fault. But I cannot access the bios on this sucker. Can anyone help?
<FuLgOrE> hello. I would like to know if the sound issue on the hammerhead image is fixed already. does anybody know more about that, or is everybody already on the way to london? :D
<stochastic> Hi, just curious if any work has been done toward getting a Nexus 5 to run ubuntu touch
<ogra_> stochastic, yes, see the mailing list
<FuLgOrE> did anybody work on fixing the sound issue on hammerhead?
<stochastic> ogra_, maillist says it's still at the bootstrap phase.  That was at the beginning of November.  Are we still there with it?
<FuLgOrE> stochastic: just take a look in the irc logs from 25th
<FuLgOrE> stochastic: you will see that there is an image for N5 available since yesterday. it works, but sound doesn't work. that was the reason why I ask have hour before if this issue is fixed already. I also would like to flash my N5/hammerhead with ubuntu touch, but I need sound
<ogra_> stochastic, Subject: "Call for testing: experimental 4.4.2 based images"
<ogra_> FuLgOrE, given the images are less than 24h old and given the N5 isnt a supported arch ... no, nobody from the community has sent fixes yet
<FuLgOrE> ogra_: I don't want to push anybody. I just can't wait ;-)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> well, find someone with the hardware who understands alsa and ucm
<FuLgOrE> what is ucm?
<ogra_> alsas use-case-manager ... the thing defining how channels are initialized and routed on mobile devices
<FuLgOrE> thx, ok
<FuLgOrE> I'm at GMT+8, so I would only have limited matching time to work with somebody in this channel togehter. I'm not able to fix that problem by myself. I'm just a user. I'll wait until next friday. From next firday to tuesday I will have some days off due to chinese new year party. Than I will flash Ubuntu Touch with, or without sound :) Than I have time to hang around in this channel in the right time :D
<Tassadar> Does anybody know why would bootchart look like this? It seems to me it is doing nothing for like 30s - http://tasemnice.eu/bordel/ubuntu-phablet-trusty-19700302-3.png
<Tassadar> there is also no output in dmesg in that period, and when I run upstart with --verbose, the first line it outputs is "init: Handling startup event" after those 30s
<Tassadar> lol, found it - it's trying to write something into serial console, and it hangs if it is not connected to anything
<ybon> what I need now is an app to send SMS from my desktop when my Ubuntu Phone is plugged in
<Tassadar> cwayne_: hi! I might have found the reason why Touch boot takes soo long on N5, can you please tell me if there is like 30s period with no logs in your dmesg, between roughly 5 and 40 seconds since start? (or just show me your dmesg)
<cwayne_> Tassadar, sure, i cant get it right now but im happy to mail it to you later
<Tassadar> cool, thanks
<ybon> popey: I'm tracking here issues for a 0.1.0 release https://launchpad.net/osmtouch/+milestone/0.1.0
<popey> ybon: awesome
<ybon> I've pushed everything that we talked about yesterday night and seemed to me to be needed in 0.1.0
<ybon> I've also added a slider to choose the radius of the search
<ybon> Please raise any issue you see that need to be included in this first release ever
<popey> ybon: will do
<ybon> thanks :)
<ybon> Added "cuisine" value for restaurant when available :)
<popey> ybon: "keith"?
<ybon> Jarrett :p
<ybon> Was just listeing him yesterday when fill in the form to create the milestone
<ybon> Added wheelchair access key in popover
<popey> heh
<popey> just fyi, #ubuntu-app-devel might be a better place for out app dev type discussions.
<ybon> ah, nice, didn't know :)
<ybon> Joined :)
<harris> Hey where is the page for nexus 7 2013
<harris> Anyone here
<harris> K1l
<k1l> !topic | harris
<ubot5> harris: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<harris> Nexus 7 is not on that status page 2013 edition
<varunbhat> Hello, i needed some help in porting note 2 cyanogenmod to ubuntu-touch
<varunbhat> Is there anyone who can help with porting?
<harris> do youknow when ububntu touch comes to nexus 7 2013
<varunbhat> Is there anyone who can help with porting devices to ubuntu-touch?
<varunbhat> what are the changes in the cyanogenmod makefiles that are needed to be done in order to port a device to ubuntu-touch?
<varunbhat> Is there anyone who could help with porting?
<ajalkane> Heh, the Ubuntu Touch Emulator is "kind of" slow inside virtualized environment :P
<ajalkane> But nice to finally see how it looks in practice - and it does look good
<harris> When does nexus 7 2013 get it
<popey> harris: "soon"
<harris> Within month two month how son
<harris> Soon
<cwayne> harris, next week or two most likely
<varunbhat> Hello,  is there anyone who can help with porting cyanogenmod to ubuntu touch?
<ajalkane> varunbhat: what'd be the benefit of that? Ubuntu is not Android
<varunbhat> Yes,  but I need the boot.Img for my device in order to run Ubuntu touch right
<varunbhat> So we need to compile the cus
<harris> Is it worth risking bricking device formubuntu touch
<cwayne> it's very difficult to actually brick a device
<varunbhat> There is the option to revert back the original firmware in case something goes wrong
<harris> Ok and does the multirom manager work well installing and booting ubuntu touch
<ajalkane> In any case I think it'd be more of case of porting  Ubuntu Touch to cyanogenmod than the other way around.
<harris> What?
<varunbhat> Ubuntu touch is basically a scaled down version of cyanogenmod..
<ajalkane> Oh...
<harris> If you dock ubuntu touch does it turn into computer
<ajalkane> Surely not at the moment
<varunbhat> I'm not sure of that..
<ajalkane> But that's the goal I guess
<harris> Once 14.04 comes out can I use it as full time os on nexus 7
<varunbhat> I own a note 2 and I need to compile the boot images for Ubuntu touch.. So I needed to know what changes needs to be made in the makefiles
<ajalkane> I have no idea about what's the roadmap on that
<ajalkane> varunbhat: have you read this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting
<varunbhat> Ajalkane: Yes I have read that page.. I have tried to install a pre built zip file along with Ubuntu 13.04 but the phone goes into boot loops.. And never turns on
<ajalkane> Sorry I can't be much of help. Hopefully someone with porting experience sees your question and can help.
<varunbhat> Ya I've been waiting for quite some time. But no one here seems to respond..
<silvyn> Hi there, I have UT build 144 installed 2 days ago, and I try to get screen capture. Try the sh script but faild. Any help ?
<WebbyIT> silvyn, you can use this -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6822479/
<WebbyIT> I'm sorry, but I don't remember where original was hosted
<silvyn> I've found this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/272349/how-to-take-a-screenshot-on-ubuntu-touch/399481#399481
<WebbyIT> yap, it's the same :)
<silvyn> I've installed android-tools-adb  and imagemagick
<silvyn> but when I launched it, I've : error: closed
<WebbyIT> silvyn, how do you launch it?
<silvyn> I'm logged with ssh
<WebbyIT> ahhh! No, you have to launch it on your PC
<silvyn> ^^'
<silvyn> with adb ?
<WebbyIT> no no, open a terminal, enter in the folder where you have the script, then ./scriptname imageName.png
<silvyn> well, I' just think what do you mean.. I'll try ;)
<nik90> WebbyIT: ermm, this script is actually now phablet-screenshot
<WebbyIT> nik90, mhhh, are you sure?
<nik90> WebbyIT: so you can just do "phablet-screenshot filename.png"
<nik90> WebbyIT: that's about it
<nik90> WebbyIT: yup definitely..took some screenshots yesterday :)
<WebbyIT> nik90, doh, you're right :)
<nik90> WebbyIT: I am just waiting on the devs to integrate this into qtcreator
<nik90> WebbyIT: hey btw do you have some time to talk?
<WebbyIT> nik90, just queried you ;)
<silvyn> WebbyIT: I'll be back, I'have to reboot. Thanks for advices (nik90 too!)
<nik90> silvyn: np
<rsajdok> I am a programmer python Is it possible to contribute  in this language?
<YaMoonSun> Hai there, I was going to invest in this fancy little import, but will ubuntu be able to support it at all? Or am I limited to nexus phones? http://www.ahappydeal.com/product-171441.html
<YaMoonSun> Also, yes, python is supported I believe.
<silvyn> it works better ! \o/
<silvyn> and works too with phablet-screenshot filename.png
<YaMoonSun> Curious whom you're talking to though.
<popey> rsajdok: its not one of our standard languages we recommend, but we do ship python on the device
<popey> YaMoonSun: silvyn was having a conversation before you arrived ☻
<popey> YaMoonSun: that phone looks interesting, but good luck getting the sources for it..
<YaMoonSun> I'll need it..
<YaMoonSun> Apparently even the UK doesn't have an octacore yet? Fucking a, as a murkian I'll be top dog around here.
<YaMoonSun> No 4g support tho
<rsajdok> popey: I mean some kind of tests apps and something similar
<popey> rsajdok: friends is written in python (in part) I believe.
<popey> https://launchpad.net/friends-app
<popey> seems I lied
<labsin> anyone that wants to try an app on the phone?
<labsin> I got no
<ybon> labsin: what app?
<nik90> labsin: sure, which app and where can we find it?
<labsin> a TilEm port (Texas Instruments grafical calculator emulator)
<labsin> I'm uploading a click package to U1 right now. I just tried to cross-compile and don't know how if it works
<labsin> ok, http://ubuntuone.com/3ZwHhHMsZ5TtOahJLMgRbC
<labsin> edit: http://ubuntuone.com/2ECSspw1A5N1RwKdcTh1BM
<nik90> labsin: How do I install the click on the phone? I know how to transfer it to my phone.
<labsin> pkcon install-local <*.click>
<nik90> thnx
 * nik90 tries
<popey> (as phablet user)
<popey> i get a white screen here..
 * popey reboots
<labsin> popey, when trying?
<popey> launching the app
 * popey looks
<labsin> popey, It works on trusty desktop when confiend
<nik90> hmm I get an error while installing OSError: [Errno 30] Read-only file system: '/root/.cache'
<popey> file:///opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.tilem/0.1/TilEm.qml:5 module "Utils" is not installed
<popey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6823274/
<nik90> I think I better leave the testing to popey, I am currently working on the clock app digital mode wiki page.
<popey> that's from ~/.cache/upstart/application-click-com.ubuntu.developer.labsin.tilem_TilEm_0.1.log
<labsin> popey, there was a commit on the upstart job to unable fat packages (with libraries in the lib/<arch> dir) and it's working on the desktop. Maybe not jet on the phone?
<popey> possibly
 * popey updates phone
<popey> unlikely any update will fix this on my phone as I'm running the latest
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-19
<SturmFlut> jdstrand: So it is currently not possible to build a WiFi Analyzer app, right? At least I don't see any way to continously query for SSIDs which are in range, their capabilities/properties and signal strength
<nimmersatt> hello mates. has anyone heard of the 'asus tranformer Book chi t300'? I might want that. Do you think it would work fine with Ubuntu, since it has a detachable touch display.
<nimmersatt> Furthermore, I probably w ont be able to get it without Windows, will it be a problem selling the license?
<nimmersatt> thanks in advance!
<nimmersatt> and as I asked some days ago, how would unity 8 (if ready) handle a hybrid?
<nimmersatt> ..anyone? :)
<nhaines> nimmersatt: none of these are really questions for the channel to be honest.
<nhaines> If the ASUS Transformer Book chi t300 is Intel-based, you should be able to install Ubuntu to it.
<nhaines> Ubuntu is not very optimized for touch.  Unity 8 will work as well as it does on a desktop (read: not well) *if* Mir will run.
<nhaines> Microsoft does not allow you to sell an OEM license.  It is restricted to the hardware it comes with.
<RAOF> nimmersatt, nhaines: Note that if it's 32bit only, and uses EFI, then it's a bit of a pain to get Ubuntu booting on it (I *think* we've got packages in the archive that will support it, but we don't make EFI32 images)
<nimmersatt> thanks a lot for your replies, nhaines and RAOF
<nimmersatt> that sucks with Windows.
<RAOF> Ubuntu touch boots works just fine on Intel hardware (with the mesa platform); IIRC there have been some recent G+ posts where someone's got U8 running on their Intel thingy.
<nimmersatt> will be a Intel m chip they say
<nimmersatt> How do you think about the chi t300 think? I was dreaming of a hybrid laptop, and this looked appealing.
<nhaines> I don't know anything about it.
<nhaines> I won't be in the market for such things until later this year.  :)
<nimmersatt> ok :)
<sturmflut-work> jdstrand: Could you have a look at https://sturmflut.github.io/linux/ubuntu/2015/01/17/unprivileged-icmp-sockets-on-linux/ ? I already talked to popey and ogra_ about it and I think it should be resolved just because the phone currently has different defaults than the desktop
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut-work> dholbach: Good morning!
<dholbach> hi sturmflut-work
<ame> how to install ubuntu on MOTO E
<ame> how to install ubuntu on MOTO E??
<popey> !devices | ame
<ubot5> ame: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<ame> MOTO E
<ame> popey :MOTO E
<popey> ame: repeatedly telling me the name of your device isn't super useful.
<ame> okay
<popey> ame: the page I linked to lists devices which may or may not be supported.
<ame> okay
<ame> popey:my model number is not in that list
<popey> So there is no port, and thus someone needs to port it.
<ame> okay
<ame> popey:Is that the same operating system should be use for mobile also or different??
<popey> sorry, i don't understand your question.
<anpok_> ame: you are curious about the differences between 'ubuntu' and 'ubuntu touch'?
<ame> anpok:yes
<ame> may i know who will develop or give the ports for phone??
<tsdgeos> guys my vivid phone keeps rebooting by itself
<tsdgeos> while doing nothing
<tsdgeos> any clue?
<tsdgeos> dmesg has lots of http://paste.ubuntu.com/9783734/
<tsdgeos> and then http://paste.ubuntu.com/9783743/ and reboot
<sturmflut-work> tsdgeos: Which release from which channel are you using on what device?
<tsdgeos> sturmflut-work: ubuntu-device-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed
<tsdgeos> nexus4
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Monday, and happy Tin Can Day! :-D
<sturmflut-work> tsdgeos: Probably a recently introduced bug, it is the development channel... My Nexus 4 is on the stable channel and works fine.
<tsdgeos> yes obviously
<tsdgeos> was working friday
<matv1> camera-app crashes on mako rtm proposed #170. known issue?
<matv1> ah never mind! https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1412013
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1412013 in android (Ubuntu) "[mako] Camera app doesn't launch on #169" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sturmflut-work> matv1: Jep, it is known
<matv1> yep i saw as i was typing sorry :)
<sturmflut-work> The manpage for ubuntu-device-flash seems quite outdated to me? It still mentions stuff like "ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels" in the EXAMPLE section
<ogra_> sturmflut-work, yeah, better use --help
<dholbach> is cordova-ubuntu-2.8 now dropped from touch as well?
<dholbach> (bug 1409656)
<ubot5> bug 1409656 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "ubuntu-html5-container still pulls cordova-2.8 on vivid" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409656
<popey> dholbach: i see no cordova* packages on my non-vivid phone
<popey>  ubuntu-html5-container is there though..
<dholbach> brilliant
<popey> qtdeclarative5-cordova-2.8-plugin also
<dholbach> oh, so qtdeclarative5-cordova-2.8-plugin is still there?
<popey> its on my phone, yes
<popey>   Installed: 2.8.0+14.04.20140130.3-0ubuntu6
<dholbach> I added a task for RTM: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme/+bug/1409656
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1409656 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "ubuntu-html5-container still pulls cordova-2.8 on vivid" [High,In progress]
<dholbach> dbarth, ^
<dbarth> ah finally, cool
<dholbach> dbarth, it's fixed in vivid and on the vivid images, but not on the rtm image apparently
<dbarth> dholbach: for rtm i will need to comment on the apps in store
<dbarth> ie, the fact that we won't break apps relying on that package
<dholbach> dbarth, hum... well, these apps already won't work for phones using vivid :)
<dbarth> correct
<dholbach> Saviq, ogra_: it looks like we could drop cordova-2.8 from the rtm image - dbarth said that it's not used and it would just free up some space - is this of any interest? (bug 1409656)
<ubot5> bug 1409656 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "ubuntu-html5-container still pulls cordova-2.8 on vivid" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1409656
<ogra_> dholbach, dunno, is it seeded specifically beyond that dep ?
<dholbach> ogra_, not that I know of
<ogra_> if it just means to include the same dependency change in rtm, let pmcgowan or olli know about that bug so they can add it to the rtm list
<dholbach> ok... I'll drop them an email
<Chipaca> mmcqd/0 is using >90% of the cpu on the emulator, making it essentially unusable. Any fix?
<bakha> Hi guys
<bakha> Is there some one?
<Tyler_> Hey all! Noob but, I am trying to install Touch on my note 2 and I keep getting an error about a missing 'git'..
<Tyler_> Nevermind, we're good
<mardy_> mvo: hi! Do you have an ETA for bug 1358294?
<ubot5> bug 1358294 in click (Ubuntu) "App .config not removed when app uninstalled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1358294
<mpt> What is the modern-day equivalent of “ubuntu-device-flash --list-channels”?
<mpt> I’m trying to find the vivid channel
<mardy> mpt: I think vivid is ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel-proposed
<mvo> mardy: if its important we can land it any day, sorry, it dropped off my radar (snappy work)
<mvo> mardy: I need to read the bugreport - I take it there is consensus on this now? what it should delete?
<mardy> mvo: I think it is, but we can workaround and have a hook to do the cleaning
<jgdx> mpt, ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels
<mardy> mvo: as far as I can see, JohnLea_'s comment is quite clear
<mpt> Thanks jgdx + mardy :-)
<mardy> alexabreu: please see the lines for the last 30 mins or so ^
<mardy> alexabreu: I think that we can remove those two flags, and always remove the data
<alexabreu> mardy, looking
<alexabreu> mardy, yeah that's the one that IU had in mind when we talked about it this morning, it wasn't clear when it was supposed to land
<alexabreu> though
<mvo> mardy: ok, cool, I can work on this tomorrow then (almost EOD here)
<mardy> mvo: cool
<alexabreu> mardy, I still find it weird though, ...
<mardy> alexabreu: what?
<alexabreu> mardy, given our "each app has ownership of its produced data", ...
<alexabreu> mardy, the model for deletion for e.g. photos etc. ...
<alexabreu> mardy, I dont find it that intuitive if we go that way, and we dont have a finer grained alternative ifthe user wants to e.g. back up its photos
<mardy> alexabreu: before deleting an app, the user should export its contents to another app, if he wants to preserve it
<alexabreu> mardy, yeah but the process is not intuitive atm, and still app dependent afaik
<mardy> alexabreu: true, but OTOH if we don't do this now, the user will be left with quite a few stale files whenever an app is removed
<mardy> alexabreu: to be honest, I don't see that many content-generating apps right now, so I don't think that removing all app's data is a problem
<alexabreu> mardy, not at this point, but it will
<mpt> Hmmm
<mpt> “Switch to passphrase” lets you enter no passphrase at all, and then complains “No password supplied”
<dubstar_04> i'm trying to change channels by reflashing but there is nothing listed in abd devices?
<rickspencer3> dubstar_04, have you set your phone to developer mode? if not, there will be no adb connection
<dubstar_04> i turned on developer mode in ubuntu. should i be in fastboot or booted in to ubuntu?
<dubstar_04> i booted in to ubuntu and its working now.
<dubstar-04> my install has hung at done pushing, with no furthur output. is this normal?
<Bc1151> hi!
<Bc1151> I was wondering if I can safely install the ubuntu touch build for xperia z on a xperia Z2?
<Bc1151> is that possible?
<adrian47> Hello, I am porting UT, what _boot_mode should I use? android or ubuntu? Can anyone explain what means this modes?
<adrian47> it is from touch script in boot.img
<dubstar-04> whats the correct channel for RTM? Stable?
<Bc1151> nobody answers questions here :/
<darkdos> @all need help, quick question, trying to load ubuntu-touch onto a Nexus 7 (2012), troubles...  My device is  tilapia  and tilapia is not on the https://system-image.ubuntu.com  under any of the folders let alone devel...
<darkdos> short answer: my device cant have ubuntu-touch on it? thats what im thinking
<darkdos> Found my answer... "Support (as reference hardware) for the Nexus 7 (original model) is also now deprecated, with development focused on: Nexus 4 smartphone, Nexus 7 (2013) tablet, and Nexus 10 tablet."
<darkdos> well thats just great. lol
<ZacharyIgielman> You can still install it but you don't get OTA updates. Also it is now up to the community to maintain. Here it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Obsolete
<SturmFlut> mzanetti, popey: I am working on the libSDL stuff again. My first thought was to just pull all missing libraries out of their Utopic armhf packages and bundle them with my click package, but I can't seem to find an armhf libsdl package which depends on anything Mir-related
<popey> SturmFlut: i thought libsdl was built with mir support these days..
<popey> bregma: ^ is that the case?
<bregma> yes, it's true
<bregma> SDL2.0 at least
<bregma> dunno if the libSDL1.2 patch is in the archives
<bregma> either way, it's a runtime dlopen-style dependency, so the package will not have a dependency
<popey> i was also just playing with libsdl2 and a graphical app called love (which is commonly used for 2d games)
<popey> I couldn't get that working on my nexus 7
<popey> tracing reveals...
<popey> libSDL2-2.0.so.0->dlopen("libmirclient.so.8", 2PTRACE_SINGLESTEP: Input/output error
<popey> 26895 couldn't continue when handling dlopen (0xb6b558fc) at 0xb6b558fc
<bregma> hmmm, I wonder if there's a SONAME problem....   bschaefer isn't around (USA holiday today), he's the one to talk to
<popey> SturmFlut: my strategy was to make my device read-write and try and get it working just "apt-getting" stuff from the archive.
<popey> SturmFlut: if that worked, then try to bundle it all together in a click
<popey> oh, didn't realise it was a US holiday.
<popey> libmirclient8 is installed on my device which provides /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libmirclient.so.8
<popey> then a generic "Error: Failed to connect to the Mir Server"
<popey> SturmFlut: so I think we need to wait for bschaefer
<SturmFlut> popey: Hrmpf. Now I three of my new apps are on hold because general platform issues have to be resolved first ;)
<popey> :(
<SturmFlut> I have hopes for the Network Scanner, but ATM  don't think the WiFi Analyzer can be implemented at all
<SturmFlut> jdstrand: Did you maybe already have time to read check my unprivileged ICMP question?
<popey> (he's also USA based)
<SturmFlut> popey: Argh, right.
<popey> sorry dude, i feel your pain :)
 * popey wanders away from computers for a bit
<SturmFlut> popey: Should I maybe take my requests to the mailing lists, as suggested by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs? Would definitely make it easier to coordinate things. But ubuntu-devel and ubuntu-devel-discuss seem to be pretty much dead.
<SturmFlut> popey: SDL_Init(): Initialization failed: No available video device
<SturmFlut> popey: But I managed to build a quite elaborate Qt Creator project which already bundles all the missing armhf libraries, have fun with https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-sdl-template
<SturmFlut> popey: For some reason it doesn't start the project on the phone when you switch to the armhf kit and press "Run", but you can build a click package using the "Publish" tab and install it on the device. Would be nice to find out why this is happening.
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-20
<duflu> How do I turn off vibrate on touch? I've turned it off for the keyboard but the phone still vibrates on shell touches
<CsharpCode> Anyone looking foward to getting a ubuntu phone
<nhaines> I am.  No Bluetooth on my Nexus 5 is a hassle.  :)
<CsharpCode> I'm gonna get one just to show my support but until the apps get developed i'll have to stay with android.
<nhaines> Fair enough.  I need a couple Google apps, but otherwise I could make it work.
<nhaines> Full convergence is the point where I *need* to have one, so I'm not sure exactly when I'm going to buy one.
<dholbach> good morning
<nudoge> hi
<robo> hi
<robo> nudoge, I've been waiting for ubuntu touch and ubuntu tv, since I first heard of them
<robo> seems like a long wait haha
<nudoge> ya
<nudoge> I am wanting to see the EFI settings
<nudoge> UEFI*
<robo> I use an ubuntu touch type of theme on my android phone haha
<nudoge> also want to start building service
<nudoge> using the ubuntu platform with gsm wlan and gps is going to be fun
<robo> you think that will be fun?
<nudoge> built out with the openstack teams to store custom file shares
<nudoge> you can have ubuntu teams
<robo> are you a developer?
<nudoge> im learning
<robo> ok
<robo> not me haha
<nudoge> emulation and RDP protocols are going to change things
<robo> I don't have any computers that use uefi yet
<nudoge> I have 2
<robo> cool
<nudoge> they suck
<robo> really?
<nudoge> I want old computers with puppylinux on it
<nudoge> new programs are so heavy
<robo> I thought they were supposed to be a lot better than bios
<nudoge> thats another reason I like touch
<nudoge> robo: they prevent some custom installs
<nudoge> it does prevent people doing terrible things to your computer with a flash drive
<robo> nudoge, I thought they solved all of that
<nudoge> robo: you still need a key
<robo> but can't any body get the key for $100
<robo> so anybody making a distro can do that right?
<robo> goes through verisign I thought
<nudoge> hmmmmm
<nudoge> for custom distros that would get expensive
<robo> and if you buy a computer without an operating system on it then can set it to not look for a key right?
<robo> or if you buy the motherboard and install it on your own
<sturmflut-work> UEFI and Secure Boot are not the same thing, BTW
<robo> why would you need a key for uefi if not for the secure boot?
<sturmflut-work> robo: You don't need a key for UEFI. You need a key for Secure Boot. You can have Secure Boot without UEFI, and you can have UEFI without Secure Boot.
<robo> so why can't you put some custom os on uefi?
<sturmflut-work> robo: You can? Just disable Secure Boot, if it is even enabled
<robo> okay
 * sturmflut-work even has a Windows 8.1 tablet with UEFI, happily running Ubuntu with Secure Boot disabled
<nudoge> thanks sturmflut-work
<nudoge> !tip sturmflut-work 1
<ubot5> nudoge: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sturmflut-work> Haha
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Cheese Lovers Day! :-D
<nudoge> gnight
<sturmflut-work> popey: The armhf schroots need some love I think. I would expect that the development package for every library is present, which is the case for most, but e.g. not for libasound.
<sturmflut-work> popey: Do you know who defines the default package list for schroots?
<popey> sturmflut-work: yeah, bzoltan_
<popey> sturmflut-work: but you can always dive into them and add what you need
<bzoltan_> sturmflut-work: what packages do you miss from there?
<bzoltan_> sturmflut-work:  the API set is defined here -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.vivid/view/head:/sdk-libs
<sturmflut-work> bzoltan_: I stumbled across the missing libasound2-dev just now, maybe I find more while working on the libSDL stuff.
<sturmflut-work> bzoltan_: Thanks, I'll have a look.
<sturmflut-work> popey: IMO one shouldn't have to manually install packages in an schroot if the library already comes with the schroot. I prefer to not touch my schroots at all, it makes development much harder because you always have to remember which packages you installed manually if you recreate an schroot or if you have multiple development machines (as I do).
<popey> thats a fair point
<bzoltan_> sturmflut-work:  you are perfectly right
<bzoltan_> popey: sturmflut-work: The story of these development APIs that are not present in the schroot are the following:
<bzoltan_> We have a high level API set, mostly Qt and QML APIs. We are commited to these, we know they are stable and we guarantee that apps written against these APIs are going to be good in the given framework.
<bzoltan_> But, when it comes to more platform level APIs the story gets more complex. Sure, we have the libasound2 present on the platform, so we can provide the -dev packages in the SDK. But imagine  if we start to add dozens and dozens of APIs like that to the SDK. We do not have an API controll or an update policy for these APIs, so if you use these apps, then your app is guaranteed to work as long these libraries do not change.
<bzoltan_> If they change, then we should hope that they do not break APIs, but the API stability we can not guarantee for 100%
<bzoltan_> I know it sounds scray :) and I am folding out here the worst case scenario .. as in real life we do pay attantion to any changes. But we do not and can not test all apps in the store after each library upgrade.
<saidinesh5> Guys is there a way to enable mouse cursor in Ubuntu touch?
<saidinesh5> I know it is detecting my kids via usb otg
<saidinesh5> Nexus 7....
<saidinesh5> Mouse pointer
<matv1> it occurred to me that lots of times, after an system update, my networking is out of wack. i.e. I have both wifi and data cell data set but neither makes a connection. it seems espcially  that when no wifi is available,  cell data conection fails. The things is that rebooting again always fixes this.
<matv1> Can anyone confirm this or is it just me?
<matv1> mako rtm devel proposed
<matv1> looking at launchpad I am not sure if that relates to an existing bug or not
<sturmflut-work|A> saidinesh5: Good question. I know that Mir and Unity8 support mouse cursors, but I have no idea if that's enabled on phones/tablets.
<jgdx> mandel, hey
<mandel> jgdx, hello
<jgdx> mandel, I think we could land [1] if the AP failure was addressed. Do you know if it's a real issue or flakyness? [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-pause-rtm/+merge/246410
<mandel> jgdx, let me check
<mandel> jgdx, As far as I can tell is flakyness in the tests rather than changes in the code
<jgdx> mandel, right, then merging trunk might be a solution to that.
<mandel> jgdx, let me do that and push the change then
<mandel> jgdx, when you say trunk, you mean lp:ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-14.09, right? cause that mr is for the rtm code base (backported)
<uhhimhere> can I haz ubuntu touch on da uber pandora?
<uhhimhere> http://boards.openpandora.org/page/homepage.html
<mandel> jgdx, if that is the case I already did the merge and pushed it
<jgdx> mandel, right, rtm
<jgdx> k cool
 * jgdx turns on notifications
<anpok_> uhhimhere: why not just install ubuntu and the unity8 desktop?
<uhhimhere> doesnt this come bundled ?
<sturmflut-work> bzoltan_: I agree. I'll bundle everything necessary with my app.
<sturmflut-work> uhhimhere: Someone apparently managed to install Ubuntu 12.04 on the OpenPandora at some point. If you manage to install Vivid Vervet, and get Mir working with the PowerVR GPU, then Unity8 may be just an "apt-get install unity8-desktop-session-mir" away...
<sturmflut-work> uhhimhere: But I heavily doubt it
<jgdx> Wellark, updated bug as requested. "All bets are off for call management" -- ofonod
<seb128> mpt, I'm unsure https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1401916 doesn't require design, we need an UI for the user to be able to configure screens no?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401916 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Configuration of screens positions and geometry" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mpt> seb128, but the design already exists for X, right?
<seb128> mpt, not sure, we have a desktop design, is that to stick on e.g a docked phone?
<pete-woods> dholbach: hi, I have a scope upload to the click store that needs a fix to the click-reviewers-tools (https://code.launchpad.net/~pete-woods/click-reviewers-tools/childscopes-field/+merge/247004) MR here :)
<pete-woods> (trivial change)
<mpt> seb128, there is no mention of phones in that bug report :-]
<seb128> mpt, right, it's still unclear to me how settings work in the convergence world
<mrphantom> Hi, I want to port ubuntu touch to my device. I am pretty aware with building cm for my device. Can someone help me?
<dholbach> pete-woods, hum... do we document that somewhere how the config is structured? do we need tests? I haven't been part of any discussions about this, so I feel a bit like I don't know what to make a decision about
<sturmflut-work> popey: Okay, https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-sdl-template now builds the binary for the Desktop and the Phone, when building for the phone all necessary (?) libraries are bundled, the resulting click package can be installed on the phone and the binary is actually started.
<sturmflut-work> popey: Sadly it breaks with "SDL_Init(): No available video device"
<sturmflut-work> popey: Most likely because it tries to dlopen libmirclient.so.7, and libmirclient.so.8 is installed
<popey> sturmflut-work: on my device it was doing dlopen on .so.8 but failed
<popey> even though that was installed
<sturmflut-work> popey: Which version are your schroot and device on? I have a 14.10 schroot and the Nexus 4 is on the stable channel (14.10 r14)
<popey> sturmflut-work: not a schroot, I built directly on the device
<pete-woods> dholbach: the structure is documented, yes. and I've added it to the test suite, in that MR
<pete-woods> dholbach: I'm on the scopes team, and I can say that the real problem is that we need to be more responsible in updating the click tools when we add new fields
<dholbach> pete-woods, ok... maybe I was just missing the link to the documentation of it?
<pete-woods> I will provide :)
<dholbach> pete-woods, sure, I'm super happy if you (or others) take care of improving the checks and tests
<dholbach> pete-woods, I just felt like I had little idea about the config structure myself - docs will help with that :)
<pete-woods> dholbach: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/trunk/view/head:/CONFIGFILES#L393
<mpt> seb128, we will need an equivalent of everything currently in System Settings on the PC, and rules for when it should be visible (e.g. you won’t want “Wacom Tablet” visible 99.9% of the time)
<dholbach> pete-woods, ok, looks good - I'll just add an entry to d/changelog - how about adding the link to https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-scopes-api/trunk/view/head:/CONFIGFILES somewhere in cr_scope.py?
<seb128> mpt, well, is the desktop design to change? are we going to have different settings apps/one that change according to the environment?
<dholbach> pete-woods, just so it's clearer for the next reviewer
<mpt> seb128, I don’t know :-)
<pete-woods> dholbach: that's a good idea
<pete-woods> will do that
<seb128> mpt, is anyone thinking about that? or assigned to work on that?
 * dholbach hugs pete-woods
<pete-woods> :D
<mpt> seb128, it’s my reponsibility, but in general we haven’t started on the PC yet
<seb128> mpt, what about a docked phone? ;-)
<mpt> seb128, what about the drains in Clapham?
<seb128> lol
<sturmflut-work> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsdl2/+bug/1402753
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1402753 in libsdl2 (Ubuntu) "Mir backend doesn't work, rebuild needed" [Undecided,New]
<seb128> mpt, one reason I added ubuntu-ux on that unity8 screen config is that I'm unsure what are the requirements, but I'm not sure if that comes from design
<seb128> mpt, like should a phone connect to a hdmi screen just mirror? or allow config? and if so how...
<popey> sturmflut-work: D'oh!
<mpt> seb128, so put that in the bug description. “In the new world unity8 should probably be the one setting up the configuration at start” doesn’t suggest any design requirements at all.
<seb128> mpt, ok
<seb128> sturmflut-work, popey, is a simple no change rebuild enough?
<popey> seb128: I don't actually know, but that sounds possible.
<seb128> bregma, ^ do you know?
<seb128> why didn't that happen since decembre if that's the case?
<popey> i dont think anyone actually used libsdl in anger yet
<popey> so nobody is inconvenienced (yet) by this being broken
<bregma> bschaefer will be around in a couple of hours, he runs libSDL2 on his device, he will be able to shine light
<bregma> ... or take the fall
<greyback> bregma: just a reminder, can you have a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/qtmir/fix-GTK-rendering/+merge/246201 please? Just to see if I'm sane or not
<bregma> greyback, sure, I'll probably get a chance today
<greyback> bregma: thank you
<sturmflut-work> In my case the problem might be that I am still on the stable channel (Utopic) with my schroot and device. I get libsdl2-2.0.2+dfsg1-3ubuntu2, which was uploaded in May 2014, while Vivid seems to be on libsdl2-2.0-0_2.0.2+dfsg1-6ubuntu1, which was uploaded on January 6.
<sturmflut-work> If a rebuild fixes the problem, the package should also be rebuilt for Utopic I think
<cwayne> pitti: ping -- what was the magic to send the password over adt-run so that things can be run as sudo?
<pete-woods> dholbach: thanks for the merge. is there a way for me to tell when that code is deployed to the store?
<dholbach> pete-woods, no, that's a question for beuno
<dholbach> at least not AFAIK
<dholbach> @daily?
<seb128> sturmflut-work, that makes sense
 * dholbach shrugs
<pete-woods> dholbach: okay, will ask the u1 guys then :)
<jgdx> seb128, could you take a look at [1]? It's the same as [2], but not requiring string change. [1] https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-forgetful/+merge/247011 [2] https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-forgetful/+merge/246644
<seb128> jgdx, hey, sure
<jgdx> seb128, great, thanks. Might be able to land that today then :)
<seb128> jgdx, did you try to IRC ping ken about updating his version?
<jgdx> seb128, ken was out yesterday and sick today
<seb128> k
<sturmflut-work> Wow. This building allegedly has dual-band 802.11n WiFi coverage, and ATM my Nexus 4 is downloading package updates at exactly 2.952 bytes per second.
<sturmflut-work> This must be the "future" everybody is talking about
<pitti> cwayne: with the adb runner? adt-run ... --- ssh -s adb -- -p s3kr1t
<seb128> jgdx, approved, but it would be cool if you could mp the string change to trunk as well while you are at it
<jgdx> seb128, thanks! https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/wifi-fix-forget-string-1378637/+merge/247014
<seb128> jgdx, I think you should use "Forget this network", that's what is in the design, we can change strings in trunk
 * jgdx checks. 
<seb128> jgdx, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking has "Erratum: “Disconnect” should be “Forget This Network”."
<seb128> jgdx, though mpt got the casing wrong there I think, we use sentence case in settings
<seb128> settings/unity8
<jgdx> seb128, thanks, updated the branch. Take a look?
<jgdx> afaics both places should have the same string, "Forget this network".
<seb128> jgdx, thanks, approved this time ;-)
<jgdx> :)
<gcollura> hi guys, I'm using a mako with rtm r14, I've a sim inside my phone but ubuntu doesn't recognize it, it just say "No SIM" in the network indicator
<gcollura> It used to work until this morning
<gcollura> when I boot the phone it doesn't even ask for the pin and when it occasionally does, the indicator show "offline", but still no signal
<gcollura> I've tried to remove/insert the sim, reboot several time, reflash the ubuntu image, but I got nowhere
<jibel> I cannot use the emulator on Vivid but it works fine on Utopic. I filed bug 1412495, is it a known issue on the devel release?
<ubot5> bug 1412495 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "emulator (ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed #164) fails to start on Vivid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1412495
<jgdx> gcollura, what does /usr/share/ofono/scripts/list-modems say?
<jgdx> gcollura, that will output sensitive info, so redact if you post it somewhere
<gcollura> jgdx, here's the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/9794768/
<gcollura> I've modified some numbers, but I don't think it was useful anyway
<jgdx> gcollura, hm, looks like flightmode?
<gcollura> jgdx, I don't know, flight mode is off and wifi works
<jgdx> gcollura, what does system settings re: flight mode? on/off?
<jgdx> wifi works with flight mode
<gcollura> jgdx, off even in system settings
<jgdx> gcollura, do you get anything interesting from /usr/share/ofono/scripts/online-modem ?
<gcollura> the output: Setting modem /ril_0 online...
<gcollura> now the network indicator shows "unknown" status
<jgdx> gcollura, did list-modems change?
<jgdx> might wanna check syslog, and quite possibly file a bug against ofono?
<gcollura> jgdx, http://paste.ubuntu.com/9794851/
<gcollura> it changed a bit
<jgdx> gcollura, yeah, seems normal but locked
<gcollura> jgdx, shall I try to reboot?
<jgdx> gcollura, maybe try unlocking it first?
<jgdx> /usr/share/ofono/scripts/unlock-pin /ril_0 pin 1234
<gcollura> jgdx, \o/ it works now :)
<jgdx> gcollura, cool. Not sure why rf (online) was disabled though? I don't know enough.
<gcollura> jgdx, if I remember I tried to set the offline mode this morning, maybe it didn't set off correctly
<jgdx> gcollura, which setting was that?
<gcollura> jgdx, flight mode
<jgdx> gcollura, okay.. then perhaps urfkill is the culprit? Not sure if it has the responsibility to restore rf on the modem. If you can reproduce it later on, could you also file a bug?
<mandel> jgdx, is the following silo the one to land the fix in rtm => https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-019
<gcollura> jgdx, sure :)
<gcollura> jgdx, thanks for your help :)
<jgdx> gcollura, np :)
<jgdx> mandel, the pause fix?
<mandel> jgdx, yes, the pause fix
<jgdx> mandel, I was planning on doing it through the spreadsheet. Not sure what silo we'd get. Still waiting on CI
<jgdx> row 55 in the sheet
<mandel> jgdx, ok
<sturmflut-work> popey: I just noticed that I can't even manually install the libsdl2-dev package on my device - it is simply not part of the http://derived.archive.canonical.com/ubuntu-rtm/ archive. Which channel is your device on and which archive(s) does it use?
<awe_> jgdx, what's the status on the system-settings Set3G UI change?  Were you able to rework after seeing abeato's explanation of the way the props work?  We need to land the ofono changes asap, and really can't afford to delay past today
<jgdx> awe_, waiting on positive review from ken.
<awe_> jgdx, any chance that'll happen today?
<jgdx> seb128, do you have a chance to take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/tech-switch/+merge/246503 ?
<mpt> pmcgowan, john-mcaleely: Hi, has there been any progress on version numbering since your comments in bug 1385339?
<ubot5> bug 1385339 in Ubuntu UX "The system-image based phone does not display a channel in its version UI" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385339
<pmcgowan> mpt, not that I am aware of
<mpt> It’s bothersome that giving both the release version and the image version isn’t enough to identify an image
<pmcgowan> mpt, my view is that it really is
<pmcgowan> let me re-read
<Wellark> jgdx: sorry, which bug?
<jgdx> Wellark, bug 1411714
<ubot5> bug 1411714 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "indicator-network not functioning after modems reboot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411714
<jgdx> awe_, gimme 10 minutes to figure that out
<awe_> jgdx, ack
<krisabsinthe42> need to get a new phone, have Nexus 4. I might just wait for that BQ
<jgdx> awe_, it's likely.
<seb128> jgdx, do you know why CI failed?
<jgdx> seb128, seems adb did not yield any devices
<seb128> jgdx, it's not a trivial review, I've a meeting now, not sure I can review today but I can tomorrow otherwise
<jgdx> seb128, sure thing. I'll ping you tomorrow if I can't get any eyes on it today.
<mpt>  😌 15:36:08@~> ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels
<mpt> the required flag `--device' was not specified
<mpt>  😠 15:36:15@~> ubuntu-device-flash query --device --list-channels
<mpt> A query option is requrired
<seb128> jgdx, thanks
<Wellark> awe_: have you seen bug 1411714
<ubot5> bug 1411714 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "indicator-network not functioning after modems reboot" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1411714
<mpt> ಠ_ಠ
<awe_> Wellark, no
<Wellark> awe_: the logs contain scary messages from ofonod
 * awe_ looking
<awe_> right... yes I did see it
<awe_> jgdx, weren't you were going to get rid of the pastebin "steps-to-reproduce"?
<mpt> So <https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/image-channels/> is out of date, and it has no author or feedback info
<awe_> abeato, did you ever try to reproduce the problem that jgdx brought up last week?
<awe_> ( ie. repeatedly switching the 3g capability back and forth eventually led to badness )
<pmcgowan> mpt, added a comment from an email thread but I think john and I still are not in agreement on needing the channel info, your input is welcome
<jgdx> awe_, wut, I remember doing that. Not saving though. One sec
<awe_> jgdx, thank
<abeato> awe_, I've tried when testing latest package in spreadsheet, using the ofono script
<abeato> but maybe not that many executions
<john-mcaleely> mpt,  not that I'm aware of
<awe_> abeato, and can't reproduce?
<abeato> awe_, no, but I'll try harder now
<awe_> jgdx, can you reproduce on RTM, or only devel-proposed?
<jgdx> awe_, only devel-proposed so far
<awe_> right, but we're trying to land in RTM...
 * awe_ thinks this should be the focus of any efforts to reproduce
<mpt> jgdx, it turns out that “ubuntu-device-flash query --list-channels” doesn’t work after all :-]
<mpt> and I haven’t figured out what does
<jgdx> mpt, WFM :) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9795343/
<awe_> Wellark, not sure what you meant by scary log messages, both syslogs looks fine to me
<mpt> jgdx, what is this “--device krillin” wizardry
<awe_> Wellark, when Set3G capability is swapped, the modems are both reset
<jgdx> mpt, I guess it makes sense? channels can perhaps be device specific?
<mpt> oh crikey
<davmor2> channel are device specific
<jgdx> there ya go
<awe_> mpt, it's because the script couldn't properly detect krillin
<awe_> whereas it can detect mako
<mpt> Does that mean an image with the same revision number, in the same release, in a channel with the same name, can have different contents depending on what device it’s targeting?
<john-mcaleely> mpt, yes
<awe_> the tarballs are different
<awe_> s/tarballs/device tarballs/
<abeato> jgdx, awe_ what I've seen after a couple of iterations is that network-indicator shows one of the SIMs as disconnected while list-modems output looks fine
<abeato> jgdx, was that the behaviour you noticed?
<jgdx> abeato, correct
<jgdx> abeato, but also that FM and wifi in the indicator are broken
<awe_> jgdx, but your bug says that both SIMs show as "disconnected"
<abeato> jgdx, oh...
<abeato> Wellark, ^^
<jgdx> awe_, from a indicator pov, yes?
<awe_> what do you mean by FM and WiFi are broken?  They show disabled when the should show enabled?
<mpt> So unique version identifier = Ubuntu release × device codename × channel × (build number + customization)
<abeato> well, in my case it is only one, but probably it can happen for both I guess
<abeato> that looks like i-network crash
<jgdx> awe_, the switches does not work in that they are reverted after ~two seconds
<awe_> ok, would you mind adding that to the bug?
<Wellark> is there a crash file?
<awe_> I'll discuss during the stand-up, but that said..I'm not feeling very warm & fuzzy about landing this
<jgdx> awe_, pretty sure it's there
<jgdx> under 4), but you want it mroe verbose?
<jgdx> s/mroe/more
<awe_> nah, after a second read, it makes sense
<Wellark> awe_: scary:
<Wellark> ofonod[1797]: We are polling CLCC and received an error
<Wellark> ofonod[1797]: All bets are off for call management
<Wellark> ofonod[1797]: ril_data_reg_cb: DATA_REGISTRATION_STATE reply failure: GENERIC_FAILURE
<Wellark> ofonod[1797]: Unable to read waiting messages numbers from SIM
<jgdx> awe_, clarified.
<awe_> thanks
<abeato> Wellark, the request failure happens usually after a modem reset, next requests work fine
<abeato> Wellark, and the "Unable to read" just means that file is not on the sim
<abeato> Wellark, all in all normal messages
<Wellark> abeato: ok.
<Wellark> they still look scary :)
<Wellark> jgdx: when you pasted the syslog
<Wellark> did you try the flightmode and wifi switches during that log capture
<abeato> yeah, happens to me too ;)
<jgdx> Wellark, no
<Wellark> and also is there a i-network crash file under /var/crash
<Wellark> or is apport running trying to create one
<jgdx> Wellark, yea
<jgdx> Wellark, uploaded
<Wellark> jgdx: can't see..
<Wellark> awe_: was there a urfkill helper script jgdx could use to poke urfkill? given that the wlan interface is away and the flightmode and wifi switches in i-network fail to activate, I would love to verify that urfkill has not gotten stuck
<bzoltan_> sturmflut-work: that is the safe, but not so cheap solution.
<jgdx> Wellark, crash file uploaded
<abeato> Wellark, managed to reproduce it on my side too, i-network crash found
<abeato> Wellark, jgdx bug to upload it?
<jgdx> abeato, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-network/+bug/1411714
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1411714 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "indicator-network not functioning after modems reboot" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<abeato> jgdx, thanks
<Wellark> abeato, jgdx: if i-network crashes, it should restart
<Wellark> is everything returning to normal after that restart?
<abeato> Wellark, not always apparently
<awe_> Wellark, poke urfkill?  You mena like the urfkill scripts that are normally installed in /usr/share/urfkill/scripts?  ;)-
<jgdx> mandel, Wellark no
<jgdx> mandel, bad tab, sorry. However, how's local testing going?
<mandel> jgdx, ah, I was scared by such an imperative 'no'
<mandel> jgdx, it does build correctly, will run the tests as soon as I'm done with the meeting (standup)
<abeato> Wellark, crash uploaded
<jgdx> mandel, I get a thumbs up here. ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_datetime.TimeDateTestCase.test_same_tz_selection does not fail on my krillin using debs from your MR
<mandel> \o/
<mandel> jgdx, can you test that the downloads are paused?
<mandel> jgdx, in rtm, I think using the silo deb would be ok (I'll do a test to)
<jgdx> mandel, pauses like a champ
<mandel> jgdx, double \o/ \o/
<jgdx> mandel, :D
<mandel> rsalveti, ^^
<mandel> rsalveti, I'll do an extra test in a few mins
<rsalveti> mandel: great, let me know and I will switch to request QA
<Wellark> jgdx: abeato: when you repro the problem, please try the scripts under /usr/share/urfkill/scripts/ to verify that urfkill also behaves nicely
<Wellark> enable/disable flightmode and enable wifi and verify that the wlan interface comes up (with ifconfig)
<abeato> Wellark, anyway if you install rtm silo 9 you can reproduce the bug easily by using the "set-3g-slot" ofono script
<abeato> switching back and forth 3G capability between /ril_0 and ril_1 makes this happen
<Wellark> abeato: but it requires more than couple of switches, right?
<awe_> jgdx, I think it's really important we try and reproduce on RTM.  If it's reproducible, then I will NAK the Set3G system-settings landing
<awe_> I just did a fresh flash of RTM on my krillin, so will try to reproduce
<abeato> Wellark, I've seen it after the third or four
<abeato> set-3g-slot /ril_1
<jgdx> awe_, right. Where can I find debs for rtm?
<abeato> set-3g-slot /ril_0
<abeato> set-3g-slot /ril_1
<abeato> got it
<Wellark> abeato, jgdx: I would really need a manual retrace of those .crash files. I understand that it's a lot of work though
<abeato> jgdx, rtm silo 9
<Wellark> so I will flash the silo and repro it myself now
<abeato> great
<Wellark> abeato, awe_, jgdx: is #1411714 now blocking something?
<awe_> yes
<Wellark> great.
<awe_> I don't want to land the new Set3G system settings change, if the indicator will crash and end-up in an un-usable state
<Wellark> awe_: so, this is blocking system-settings landing
<Wellark> what is the prio of the system-settings feature bug?
<Wellark> High or Critical?
<awe_> well... we don't have confirmation yet ( AFAIK ) that it crashes on RTM
<awe_> Wellark, I'm not sure... we'd need pmcgowan's call on that
<Wellark> abeato: didn't you test on RTM?
<awe_> I think it would probably be acceptable to land the change in OTA-1
<abeato> Wellark, yes
<Wellark> abeato: so you confirmed this on RTM. <-- awe_
<abeato> yup
<awe_> ok
<awe_> I missed that in the noise...
<awe_> so yea, in my opinion, we're blocked
<Wellark> awe_, abeato, jgdx: I'll start working on a fix right now
<Wellark> if I first can figure out what's wrong..
<pmcgowan> awe_, what did I miss
<mandel> jgdx, can you let me know what revision of rtm did you used to test the ppa? or did you test the deb from the branch?
<jgdx> mandel, deb from branch
<mandel> jgdx, ack, superb, thx :)
<dpm> sergiusens, on the command to create your own image on http://blog.sergiusens.org/posts/Snappy%20Things/, is there somewhere the .snap packages for webdm and the oem part can be downloaded from? Or can they be built from somewhere?
<dholbach> balloons, jdstrand, sergiusens: https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/click-reviewers-tools/1395204/+merge/247042 - upon looking a bit closer it turned out that our list of tests was already pretty good :-)
<sergiusens> dpm: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/snappy-hub/snappy-examples/files/head:/beagleboneblack.element14/
<sergiusens> dpm: and https://code.launchpad.net/~snappy-dev/snappy-hub/webdm
<sergiusens> dpm: I'll blog about how to build those
<dpm> sergiusens, how do I build each one of those? The element14 one does not have a readme
<dpm> ok, yeah, that was going to be my question :)
<dpm> the webdm one has a readme, but it mentions click instead of snap
<dpm> sergiusens, if I build a snap package on my development laptop and I still don't have it in the store, how can I install it manually on a device?
<balloons> dholbach, so you think you are good for mult-arch click?
<balloons> if so, I just need to get tvoss to finish https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1398104
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1398104 in click (Ubuntu) "Support multi-arch click build (single "fat" click package)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sergiusens> dpm: with snappy-remote --url ssh://[hostname] install [package]
<sergiusens> dpm: we should be talking on #snappy :-)
<dpm> great, thanks sergiusens
<ogra_> or just snappy install if you are logged in via ssh
<boiko> pitti: hi, could you please just check what is going on here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ofono-phonesim/+bug/1401143
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1401143 in ofono-phonesim (Ubuntu) "Installing ofono-phonesim-autostart makes the phone unusable" [High,Confirmed]
<sturmflut-work> bschaefer: Hey! popey and /me tried to use libSDL2 on our Ubuntu Touch devices earlier and hit https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1402753
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1402753 in libsdl2 (Ubuntu) "Mir backend doesn't work, rebuild needed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jamie_> Does anyone know if hostapd is working on Ubunut touch?
<jamie_> *Ubuntu!
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, yes this is true i need to get this fixed! thank you!
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: Thanks! Was it already working on the phone/tablet at some point?
<SturmFlut> popey, mzanetti: Do you know if the App Store API has been documented and/or extended since I built the RSS feed?
<popey> SturmFlut: james tait is the person to ask
<popey> he breaks it now and then :)
<SturmFlut> popey: Today I came up with the idea that it would be nice to know the most searched keywords in the App Store
<popey> have you seen http://appstore.bhdouglass.com/apps ?
<SturmFlut> popey: Nice!
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, yups!
 * popey is itching to try out some SDL goodness :)
 * SturmFlut too
<adrian47> hello, i am porting ut, should i use flipped mode? or android image must be prepared especially first?
<popey> our porting guide is horribly out of date
<popey> But I hear a rumour it's being re-written!
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: Does libSDL2 also support OpenGL on Mir?
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, only on the desktop!
<bschaefer> gles on the phone
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, Dota2 working on mir :): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAWVFAIaleQ&feature=youtu.be
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: Ah, yes, I remember that video.
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, now its a matter of waiting :): https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/libsdl/sdl2-needs-rebuild-mir/+merge/247070
<SturmFlut> ...and now we play the waiting game...
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: Thanks a lot. It is 10PM here in Europe anyways, /me should go to sleep
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, cya, and thanks for poking me about that! (Slightly forgot!)
<bschaefer> have a good night!
<taiebot> Any luck that we get the Nearby, today and news scope on the nexus 4 ? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/aggregator-scopes-ubuntu-phone
<aquarius> How do I ssh into my phone over the network?
<aquarius> (I know I can do it from Ubuntu SDK if it's connected by wire.)
<sander^home> which way is recommended to connect an screen and keyboard?
<aquarius> specifically, when I *try* to connect by ssh I get "Permission denied (publickey)". But Ubuntu SDK can manage it; which public key is it using?
<pmcgowan> aquarius, take a look at what phablet-shell is doing
<pmcgowan> aquarius, i disconnected so not sure you saw my suggestion
<aquarius> pmcgowan, huh, phablet-shell, eh? Didn't know that existed :)
<pmcgowan> aquarius, many good phablet-* commands
<aquarius> bah. phablet-shell is doing some sort of adb thing
<pmcgowan> I think it has some ssh options like dont check the key
<aquarius> ah but your point is: see which key it uses
<aquarius> haha, nice one pmcgowan, that solved the problem
<aquarius> :)
<pmcgowan> aquarius, cool
<aquarius> have just discovered, immensely annoyingly, that processes run in the Terminal app get suspended.
<SturmFlut> aquarius: All apps get suspended when they lose focus AFAIK
<SturmFlut> bschaefer, popey: Okay, couldn't sleep and tried to just "apt-get source libsdl2-dev" and then "sbuild --build=amd64 --host=armhf -d utopic libsdl2_2.0.2+dfsg1-6ubuntu1.dsc" on my development machine to rebuild the package locally
<SturmFlut> bschaefer, popey: The resulting library doesn't seem to containt the Mir backend, am I doing it wrong?
<chrisc> hi, is anyone working on a app to install a debian chroot?
<chrisc> i want to set one up to be able to install additional cli programes
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, hmm well it usually picks up the mir back end dynamically
<bschaefer> buuut it should be built with it.. are you missing
<bschaefer> sudo apt-get build-dep libsdl2 and sudo apt-get install libmirclient-dev?
<aquarius> SturmFlut, yeah, I know, but I was hoping that that didn't happen with stuff running in the terminal. It does, it turns out.
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: AFAICT sbuild downloads and installs libmircommon-dev:armhf, libmirclient-dev:armhf and libmirclient8:armhf into the schroot before building the package
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: But if I copy the resulting libSDL2-2.0.so.0.2.0 over to my device, it never tries to dlopen libmirclient8.so, as opposed to the version form the package in the archive
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, hmm what does configure say when its being built?
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, urg i think another issue is mir changed from using int ---> MirBool
<bschaefer> which is causing issues when attempting to load dlsym
<SturmFlut> chrisc: I would say you don't need an app for that. You can log into the device using adb shell or using a similar method, make the image writeable, "apt-get install debootstrap" and then use debootstrap like on any other machine.
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9799021/
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: configure is called with --enable-video-mir --enable-mir-shared and doesn't seem to complain
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, try disable-mir-shared
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, i think the types are wrong atm
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: So it is probably also broken on the desktop at the moment?
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, hmm possibly? I need to take trunk sdl2 mir and move it into the ubuntu version
<bschaefer> i've a few fixes in there
<popey> :(
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: Okay, thanks. If you need a tester, just ping me with instructions :)
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, alright, thanks!
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-21
<RobbyF2> seems those links in the topic are really outdated.
<RobbyF2> anyone happen to be maintining galaxy nexus build?
<RobbyF2> been looking around and hav't seen so i thought i would check in here as a last resort
<nhaines> The links in the topic are the information we have.
<nhaines> Most community ports are not active--of course, if independant developers don't maintain their port listing...
<RobbyF2> thanks nhaines
<RobbyF2> I might just have to run an emulator
<nhaines> On the bright side, with luck once the phone is "out" in February, that might trigger more interest in ports.  But Canonical hasn't come through with the promised updated porting guide either.
<nhaines> (They're really busy getting things working for the bq phone, so hopefully post release they'll be able to finish that up--it's in progress, but just going very slowly.)
<RobbyF2> yeah.
<nhaines> An emulator works pretty well and runing apps on your Ubuntu system is actually very close to device use.
<RobbyF2> tempted to buy one of those devices but I assume they will be $500+ usd
<nhaines> One of which devices?
<RobbyF2> mx4
<RobbyF2> meizu or what ever it's called
<nhaines> No idae about that.  the bq Aquaris is maybe going to be more like €200.
<RobbyF2> i'll have to keep my eye on that
<nhaines> The Meizu MX4 is $293.
<RobbyF2> bbl
<nhaines> Up to $390 for the 64GB model.
<nhaines> Take care!
<RobbyF2> laptop gonna die
<RobbyF2> thanks for your help
<RobbyF2> appreciate it!
<bubbasaures> nhaines, Are the OEM's going to have the plugin ubuntu desktop?
<bubbasaures> plugin as an axtion bad syntax sorry
<nhaines> bubbasaures: maybe once it exists.  That's about two years away.
<nhaines> Year and a half, maybe.  16.10.
<bubbasaures> nhaines, Cool, thanks, it is nice to see it getting this far.
<bzoltan_> aquarius: The SDK is using the key from ~/.config/ubuntu-sdk
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/01/aggregator-scopes-ubuntu-phone
<lotuspsychje> new article
<dholbach> good morning
<sturmflut-work> good morning
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Hugging Day! :-D
<rickspencer3> aquarius, what a nice way to wake up today :)
<rickspencer3> your videos are super slick
<aquarius> rickspencer3, cheers
<davmor2> aquarius: yes seconded, they are pretty concise, easy to follow and audio on them are great, obviously the video has your ugly mug on it so is marred by that ;) But on a serious note,  Well done that man keep up the good work :)
<melvster> meizu with ubuntu touch expected to on sale in february in europe, is that right?
<melvster> or am i thinking of the bq?
<jgdx> melvster, seems bq comes first, ref http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/12/bq-ubuntu-phone-launches-in-europe-this-february
<melvster> jgdx: woot ... ill be ordering one when it comes out ... my nexus 4 seems a bit dated now
<melvster> 1GB RAM
<melvster> hmmm that's tight
<melvster> wow price is low
<melvster> expensive NOT to buy one!
 * asac updtes to latest
<mzanetti> sturmflut-work: hey, could you do me a favor and do a small writeup on how you got ubuntu installed on that tablet? in particular about the UEFI stuff etc
<sanjeev> hi
<mterry> bfiller, you were asking about bug 1413065.  I agree that unity8 is probably involved if it's a focus problem.  I am trying to track down what focus changes might have been made recently.  Is this a regression or is it something that might have been broken for a while?
<ubot5> bug 1413065 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[Call]The call interface sometimes disappears when making emergency call" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413065
<bfiller> mterry: think it's been broken for a while and it's a timing thing
<bfiller> mterry: might have to do with the live call indicator?
<mterry> bfiller, yeah you mention it doesn't always happen
<bfiller> mterry: yeah
<bfiller> mterry: or the fact the dialer is running fullscreen mode?
<bfiller> or a combo
<mterry> bfiller, I wouldn't *think* either of those components would be able to trigger an unfocus but maybe
<bfiller> mterry: I remeber there was a bug where the live call indicator was quickly displayed and removed when placing a call, but that was fixed a while ago. wondering if that might be related somehow
<bfiller> mterry: I'll try and find the bug as the MR might shed some hints
<mterry> bfiller, interesting
<mterry> bfiller, looking at code, I could believe we request focus for the dialer-app when a call starts
<mterry> greyback_, ^ would it make sense that ApplicationManager.requestFocusApplication() would unfocus/re-focus if an app already had focus?
<greyback_> mterry: requestFocusApplication just emits a focusRequested(appId) signal, which unity8 will act upon.
<mterry> ah
<greyback_> mterry: take care, surfaces get input focus, which is what Qt.application.active reflects
<mterry> greyback_, ok so that just does ApplicationManager.focusApplication it seems in PhoneStage
<greyback_> there's an annoying concept of application focus in qtmir, which is due to mir. That concept is used to manage app lifecycle, so is not the same
<greyback_> mterry: I recommend you monitor MirSurfaceItem::focus, and only explore AppMan::focus* as last resort
<mterry> greyback_, OK, I'm just tracing code while I wait for my phone to finish flashing and such
<greyback_> mterry: sure. Feel free to ask anything
<mterry> greyback_, does unity8 direct things from a surfaceItem perspective?  I thought u8 only cared about apps?
<greyback_> mterry: yes it does care about surfaces. It composites them, and looks after sending input events to those surfaces
<greyback_> mterry: Don't forget QML has a concept of (keyboard) focus. Only one QML item can get keyboard events - the one which has activeFocus=true. In unity8, an application surface is just another QML item (MirSurfaceItem)
<greyback_> if an app's surface has activeFocus=true, then that app have Qt.application.active==true too
<greyback_> the focus state of the surface in unity8, is passed to the application as "your surface is focused/not focused"
<mterry> greyback_, where do we do that in u8?  In the stage all I see is app stuff
<greyback_> mterry: see SurfaceContainer
<mterry> greyback_, ok thanks, phone is flashed, I'll spend some time in a debugger and see if I can follow thread
<sturmflut-work> mzanetti: I was already writing on it, but couldn't find the time to finish it. Basically I have to do a full re-install and confirm that all steps actually work, and there have been some changes in Vivid which should make things easier and which I have to test.
<mzanetti> mhm. well, whenever you have time for it
<mterry> bfiller, OK I see the unity8 call that starts the problem, have to figure out where in the chain the actual flaw lies, but it seems to involve trying to focus an already focused app
<bfiller> mterry: nice
<mardy> jdstrand: hi! My part of bug 1219644 has landed in Vivid
<ubot5> bug 1219644 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "Account plugins should be made confinable by apparmor" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1219644
<mardy> jdstrand: so, when you get some time, you can start working on the apparmor side
<mterry> greyback_, so I put a breakpoint at MirSurfaceItem::updateMirSurfaceFocus(), but it doesn't seem to be hit during this bug
<mterry> greyback_, if I comment out the top-level requestApplicationFocus in u8 that tries to focus the already-focused dialer-app, the bug goes away
<greyback_> mterry: qtmir::MirSurfaceItem::updateMirSurfaceFocus
<mterry> So somewhere in the focus-an-already-focused app, we do something wrong
<greyback_> mterry: there's a fixme in mirsurfaceitem.cpp line 311 which might interest you
<mterry> greyback_, that's unfocusing on startup?  This bug doesn't happen on startup though
<greyback_> mterry: start of the application. Ok, was just a thought
<mterry> greyback_, well updateMirSurfaceFocus only happens on activeFocusChanged.  What would you expect to happen / what is correct behavior if shell tries to re-focus an app?
<pitti> uh, oh, things you don't want to see on a phone emulator (current devel-proposed): http://paste.ubuntu.com/9806535/
<pitti> (and landing in busybox)
<greyback_> mterry: frankly, "refocus" should never happen
<greyback_> but it should be a noop if it does
<jgdx> Cimi, that u-s-s ci failure is not introduced by your branch. I think it's ci infra issues, but I haven't investigated yet.
<mterry> greyback_, yeah I figure as much.  But where in the stack do you prefer we check that and enforce a no-op?
<greyback_> mterry: why do you think it is a refocus?
<mterry> greyback_, I'm also curious why it's not a no-op
<greyback_> could it instead be something stealing focus from the mir surface, and then the mir surface stealing it back again?
<mterry> greyback_, because if I comment out a line in Shell.qml that does a requestApplicationFocus("dialer-app") that gets triggered when the user presses the call button in the emergency dialer, the bug goes away
<mterry> greyback_, maybe u8's handling of that request is breaking it, and it's not a mir thing.  Haven't determined that yet
<greyback_> mterry: qtmir & mir just pass the surface focus message from unity8 to the application
<mterry> greyback_, but maybe they shouldn't if it's already focused?
<ogra_> pitti, check your USB cable :P
<mterry> greyback_, is it possible Qt is taking that message on the app side and acting like an unfocus/focus then?
<ogra_> pitti, surely one of these virtual wires is loose
<greyback_> mterry: highly unlikely
<pitti> ogra_: I tried another one, and also wiggled it a lot already!
<ogra_> :D
<mterry> greyback_, well I can fix this bug by just guarding the Shell.qml call.  But that seems like we're leaving some focus issue in place to hit someone else later.  Any suggestions for another place to try a breakpoint?
<pitti> sergiusens, ogra_: ok, seems to be a problem with finding the root partition; that still worked last week, are you aware of any changes there?
<greyback_> mterry: sorry no. Honestly I don't think you've got to the core of the matter.
<pitti> sergiusens, ogra_: I filed it as bug 1413271, this has a log
<ubot5> bug 1413271 in android-tools (Ubuntu) "[vivid] emulator fails to find a root partition, landing in busybox" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413271
<mterry> greyback_, I agree.  That's why I'm still investigating rather than just guarding the Shell.qml call
<mterry> greyback_, or are you saying that I'm going up the entirely wrong tree?
<sergiusens> pitti: so this is different than xnox's problem about not being able to create
<pitti> yes
<pitti> I was creating an emulator just last Friday, which worked fine
<greyback_> mterry: no, you're in the rough area, QML's activeFocus is bouncing around for some reason
<mterry> greyback_, but I'm reporting that it isn't -- updateMirSurfaceFocus, triggered off activeFocusChanged, isn't actually happening during the bug
<mterry> Unless I screwed up that test.  Can do it again
<greyback_> mterry: that method sends the IPC call to the dialer app to say is i or is not focused. There is no other way for that message to be sent
<mterry> greyback_, OK, so if that method isn't hit, there's no way the app's Qt.application.active would change?
<greyback_> mterry: correct
 * mterry will run that test again, maybe I accidentally queued up a 'c' in gdb
<greyback_> mterry: qtmir.surfaces: MirSurfaceItem::updateMirSurfaceFocus false - should see those in the unity8.log
<mterry> greyback_, oh that's enabled by default?  swell
<mterry> greyback_, this is what happens when Shell.qml requests focus for the already-focused dialer-app:
<mterry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9806703/
<mterry> which doesn't actually hit updateMirSurfaceFocus.  But does seem to be unfocusing it
<greyback_> mterry: Application::setFocused - appId= "dialer-app" focused= false  <- that looks wrong, that is something telling qtmir that the dialer-app is not being used. You see it then going into the suspended state. Then reume is called on it
<mterry> yeah
<greyback_> so that's not surface focus, that's application "focus"
<greyback_> sorry I know the terminology is a nightmare, I hope to clean it up soon
<mterry> greyback_, line 412 of application_manager.cpp
<mterry> greyback_, should probably check if it's the same app before unfocusing
<greyback_> mterry: well is odd for unity8 to ask for an already focused app to be focused. But yes
<greyback_> mterry: I'd prefer that check being done in unity8, not for qtmir.
<mterry> greyback_, sure, like I said, I could guard in Shell.qml against this as well, but seems like it would just be lying in wait for someone else
<mardy> mvo: hi! Can I expect the hook program to be run in an environment where the DBus session is set, or should I assume that there's no DBus?
<greyback_> mterry: that qtmir code will go away
<greyback_> mterry: hence my preference
<mterry> greyback_, I'm happy to also guard Shell.qml.  If this qtmir code is short-lived fine.  But if it weren't, I would really expect that qtmir wouldn't unfocus in this situation
<greyback_> mterry: sure. Only said it because it is code that has to die
<mterry> ok
<mterry> greyback_, thanks for your help!  I'll go off and do this in unity8
<greyback_> np
<mterry> bfiller, ok MP filed.  Works for me, but more testers is good too: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/dont-refocus-dialer/+merge/247165
<bfiller> mterry: awesome, will try, boiko and salem_ please test as well ^^^
<mterry> It's a simple one-line qml change, so you don't need to wait for the debs to be built if you're feeling adventurous
<boiko> bfiller: mterry: nice! I will test it soon
<salem_> mterry, cool, thanks
<mvo> mardy: I assume you mean access to DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS via the env? I need to look at the details but I think you don't have this. https://code.launchpad.net/~mvo/click/lp1232130-kill-on-remove-2/+merge/237601 has some code to get it but its not merged and there were some concerns over it
<mardy> mvo: yes, that one; I'm afraid we'll need it, sooner or later
<mardy> mvo: there's the case when you remove an account plugin: we also remove the corresponding account(s), and we should notify any running app using this account that it's gone
<mvo> mardy: right, we could use the approach from the MP, but that assuem the address is availalbe on /run
<mardy> mvo: if it's not there, it means that there really isn't any session running, right?
<mvo> mardy: yeah, you can use it I think someone (ogra?) mentioned that it having the file on /run/user/$uid/dbus-address was not meant as a real interface that people should rely on, worth double checking I guess
<ogra_> yeah, please get the DBUS_ADDRESS from the environment, that file isnt meant to stay
<aquarius_> ChickenCutlass, ping
<aquarius_> ChickenCutlass, about mp4 encoding in hardware on phones and whether it's doable :)
<ChickenCutlass> aquarius_: ah encode.
<ChickenCutlass> aquarius_: so the camera app does this on record
<aquarius_> ChickenCutlass, yeah. I had this idea: I would like to have, basically, apple airplay on the phone. So something which pulls frames from /var/run/mir_socket and gives them to Some Chip In The Phone which gives back an mp4, and then I stream that mp4 over the network. Which, if it's possible, should involve almost no actual *CPU* time, so the phone won't bog down.
<aquarius_> but I have no idea whether the mp4 chips in phones let you encode arbitrary incoming stuff :)
<ChickenCutlass> aquarius_: it might, maybe jhodapp would know that
<aquarius_> and I thought: Frey knows this stuff. ;)
<aquarius_> aha, jhodapp, ping then :)
<ChickenCutlass> lol
<ChickenCutlass> aquarius_: so jhodapp is the one who hocks all the bits together for multimedia
<bfiller> mterry: tested your MR - works great. fixes issues and no regressions that I can see during testing.
<aquarius_> nvidia chips have the vdpau stuff which will encode arbitrary incoming things and give you an mp4 stream, but I don't know if the stuff you get in phones does. I shall ask jim :)
<bfiller> mterry: thank you for the quick turnaround!
<salem_> bfiller, mterry awesome.
<MoPac> Hello - I'm a bit confused at the moment about (a) natively running touch apps on desktop vs (b) docking a phone to run a full desktop enviro vs (c) docking the phone to a *running* desktop session and controlling the phone from the desktop
<ChickenCutlass> aquarius_: I think you can feed a surface to the record interface and basically turn that into an mp4
<mterry> bfiller, sweet, maybe leave a comment in the MP so the unity8 folks know it's already gotten some testing and they can focus on code review side of things
<MoPac> I've seen (a) and know that (b) has always been part of the project. But is (c) an initial capability?
<bfiller> mterry: yup, did that
<mterry> bfiller, awesome thanks!
<aquarius_> ChickenCutlass, that'd be ideal, I think; that's what I was imagining, a little thing which connects together a mir surface, the record interface, and a network port to get a streaming mp4 of the phone screen with little or no cpu impact.
<ChickenCutlass> aquarius_: right take a look at qtubuntu camera
<jhodapp> aquarius_, pong
<aquarius_> jhodapp, see the above conversation to get up to speed -- and then I have some questions for you :)
<jhodapp> aquarius_, ok, give me 5 mins
<aquarius_> cheers :)
<jhodapp> aquarius_, ok, so in theory what you want to do should be possible
<aquarius_> jhodapp, yay! although "in theory" worries me ;)
<jhodapp> aquarius_, we don't have anything tied in platform-wise other than camera recording though, and that's highly specific. We are missing a gstreamer plugin that would abstract this in our pipeline that could talk to media-hub
<jhodapp> aquarius_, so driver-level on down, this is possible...we are missing the integration bits that would make this easy for you to do
<aquarius_> jhodapp, this would be equally specific, though -- get the screen from mir. I'm not bothered about some generic way to expose this encoding ability to everybody :)
<jhodapp> aquarius_, of course :)
<jhodapp> aquarius_, but it would be nice to have it all generic
<nhaines> MoPac: when Ubuntu desktop ships with Unity 8, that's when you can expect (c).  It is not an initial capability.  Maybe 16.10.
<aquarius_> jhodapp, oh, totally, but I suspect everyone capable of doing this is already really busy :)
<jhodapp> aquarius_, I'll add a todo list item for myself to look into this a little more for you and point you to some Android-level code
<jhodapp> aquarius_, I'll try and get back to you tomorrow some time
<aquarius_> jhodapp, what would it need? the camera uses gstreamer to send incoming video to the mp4 encoder? or does it all happen in the kernel or something?
<jhodapp> aquarius_, there's an Android-level driver that reads the bits from the device...each device has its own specific driver...then there's a C++ class that abstracts it into a standard camera interface, again at the Android level. Right now for the camera recording, the video frames never leave the Android level...they get read in, sent to the encoder and output frames are sent to the MPEG4Writer class
<jhodapp> aquarius_, what I did was to re-work the control interface for recording to work with hybris and our camera-app
<aquarius_> jhodapp, ah, so it does all need to get hooked up at a low level... got it.
<jhodapp> aquarius_, so really the only thing you need now is to get your hands on the output of the encoder
<jhodapp> aquarius_, and ideally this would be done by gstreamer
<jhodapp> aquarius_, because then you could pipe it to one of the network sinks
<jhodapp> aquarius_, that might be possible to send through a fifo up to a new gstreamer plugin
<aquarius_> jhodapp, that'd be totally excellent
<aquarius_> jhodapp, I create a gst pipeline which is, basically, mir-as-mp4 ! networksink host=whatever port=whatever, and that's *it*
<jhodapp> aquarius_, that would be the idea yes, but most of the work is identifying the right place to attach a fifo on the android side and then creating a new Gst "encoder" plugin that receives the data and sends the data out its sink port to the right network sink element
<jhodapp> aquarius_, would you want audio in there too?
<aquarius_> jhodapp, yeah.
<aquarius_> Audio... hm. Yes, ideally.
<aquarius_> the goal for this is to make screencasting really, really easy, as it is with AirPlay mirroring on iOS.
<aquarius_> except without all Apple's brain-dead drm stuff built in :)
<jhodapp> aquarius_, well a little trickier then but should still be doable...you would need the same as I described above, but another element to read the audio data from pulse, then the gstreamer mp4 mux plugin, then the network sink
<aquarius_> at the moment screencasting the ubuntu phone is hard, because you can't do it at full resolution and framerate because it all happens on the cpu and so the phone bogs down.
<aquarius_> audio is a nice-to-have, not an ssential.
<jhodapp> aquarius_, ok, a proof of concept would be to just do video first
<nhaines> Audio's good for v1.1
<aquarius_> the three primary use cases for this, in my mind, are: demoing the phone, live, to someone on a big screen; showing the phone's screen in a window on your desktop for hangouts, etc; streaming the video to somewhere that it can be recorded.
<aquarius_> the *real* use case for this is "use your phone to drive your TV", which is a proper user use-case rather than a techie use case, but that needs audio
<aquarius_> and a whole bunch of other standards stuff like miracast, etc.
<jhodapp> aquarius_, you know what would be ideal is to get AirTame ported to Ubuntu Touch
<aquarius_> so being able to screencast by just streaming an mp4 stream to a network http server is enough to get this off the ground, and that's the bit which needs to be done inside the core OS. Everything else is niceness.
<aquarius_> jhodapp, maaaaaaaaaaaybe. AirTame is proprietary :(
<jhodapp> aquarius_, their driver, because they do this already for mobile devices and they developed the tech using primarily Ubuntu
<aquarius_> because they wanna sell devices.
<jhodapp> yes
<aquarius_> Apple Airplay actually is nice and open, in theory -- run an http server and advertise it on zeroconf as _airplay._tcp and an iphone will detect it and try streaming to it. That would be how we'd do it. (Airplay then doesn't owrk because you have to do a stupid drm exchange, but we wouldn't do that bit. :))
<jhodapp> aquarius_, anyway, what you want should be possible, it's hard to predict what the performance would be like
<jhodapp> aquarius_, yeah, if I'm not mistaken airplay does Apple's HTTP Live Streaming, which I've worked with a bunch in the past
<aquarius_> jhodapp, oh, really? I can promise you that just taking the rawvideo output from mirscreencast and shovelling it over the network makes the phone bog down too much. I was hoping that if this were all done at a low level then there'd be hardly any cpu involvement at all; it's all just the mp4 encoder on a chip (which wasn't doing anything at all before) and the network stack
<jhodapp> aquarius_, yeah, I'm just worried about feeding to GStreamer, but it's tough to say
<aquarius_> (this is why I halve the size of screencasts, and only do 6fps, which doesn't make the phone bog down but looks really not smooth in videos :( )
<aquarius_> jhodapp, fair comment!
<jhodapp> aquarius_, another option would be to modify the MPEG4Writer class to feed the output into a very tiny web server and keep it all at the Android level
<aquarius_> that would mean that you don't stream *to* a remote device (your TV), but the TV streams *from* you?
<jhodapp> aquarius_, yes, or you could do a simple http client as well
<jhodapp> aquarius_, just depends on what's on the receiving side
<aquarius_> ya. I'm inclined to suggest that the phone looks for zeroconf-advertised servers and streams to them, and then those servers can do what they like with the stream, but that's all handwave detail at the moment. The hard bit is getting an mp4 to stream at full resolution and framerate without the phone lagging to death :)
<aquarius_> this was an encouraging discussion!
<aquarius_> I need to work out how to have this be your priority task now ;-) Who's your boss? Do they like chocolates? :)
<jhodapp> aquarius_, awesome, glad it was helpful
<jhodapp> aquarius_, you were talking to him right before me :)
<jhodapp> aquarius_, beer, lots of beer would be my suggestion ;)
<aquarius_> not sure my liver is up to the challenge of bribing ChickenCutlass ;)
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, hey, soo just pushed some new changes to this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~brandontschaefer/libsdl/sdl2-needs-rebuild-mir
<bschaefer> which should fix your issues, if you dont mind giving it a test!
<bschaefer> also the fixes are aimed at vivid, not utopic sadly
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: So my phone should be running Vivid?
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, if possible yes
<bschaefer> i just have it on vivid sooo its pretty hard to test out, i also usually use: https://hg.libsdl.org/SDL
<bschaefer> haha, soo i need to test main out more
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: Oh, you fixed a lot of stuff in Revision 18.
<bschaefer> yeah its stuff i've fixed upstream
<bschaefer> but never ported back into main
<bschaefer> i think the main things though are: 114	=== modified file 'src/video/mir/SDL_mirsym.h'
<bschaefer> as with out that change, dlsym fails
<bschaefer> soo the mir backend is skipe
<bschaefer> skipped*
<SturmFlut> General question to the channel: Which version will the commercially available devices (Bq Aquaris etc.) be on? All my current apps are targeting Utopic because the mako stable channel is Utopic, and I want all my apps to run on as many devices as possible
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, well, ideally the version the phone is released on? Though targeting utopic isn't a bad idea, just Im not sure if i'll be able to get an SRU in to fix these issues in Utopic
<bschaefer> i could always make a ppa...
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: I'll give it a try later, thanks for your work and thanks for pinging me :)
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, np, thanks for testing it out!
<popey> SturmFlut: bq will ship with utopic and move to vivid via OTA sometime in March (probably)
<popey> (maybe a bit later)
<SturmFlut> popey: Ah, thanks. So I'll continue targeting Utopic
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, if that branch works ill create a ppa to get it so you can work with utopic!
<bschaefer> (it should work...)
<SturmFlut> mzanetti, kgunn: I just published http://sturmflut.github.io/linux/ubuntu/2015/01/21/installing-ubuntu-15.04-on-baytrail-tablets/ , it is not complete but should contain enough information to to a full installation
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: nice! thanks :)
<SturmFlut> mzanetti, kgunn: If not people can file bug reports against my blog on github (which might be the nerdiest thing I've ever said)
<mzanetti> no, there has been worse
<mzanetti> :D
<SturmFlut> mzanetti: I see you know me well...
<kenvandine> jgdx, your wifi-fix-cancel-test branch includes my dialog cpo work around, which won't work in rtm yet... that's why you're seeing that problem
<dobey> why would 'init' be using lots of cpu?
<dobey> my phone was quite hot earlier and init was constantly jumping between ~4% and ~20% cpu usage. seems to not be doing so now, after i rebooted, though
<jgdx> kenvandine, wifi-fix-cancel-test was for vivid..
<jgdx> kenvandine, I fixed the test in rtm-forgetful
<jgdx> *that test
<kenvandine> jgdx, oh... that error about Dialog seemed to be from 14.09 though
<jamie_> Does anyone know if hostapd is working, so I can use a Nexus 4 in AP mode?
<kenvandine> jamie_, i've heard that can work, with some scripts
<kenvandine> jamie_, but i don't know how, just heard people have done it
<ahayzen> dobey, bug 1410506
<ubot5> bug 1410506 in mtp (Ubuntu RTM) "MTP looping between start and stopping causing constant ~10% cpu load" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1410506
<jamie_> kenvandine - do you have any links that could help me?
<kenvandine> jamie_, sorry, no... cyphermox ^^
<dobey> ah
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you review this backport for me?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/rtm-brightness_crash/+merge/244202
<jgdx> kenvandine, sure
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx!
<SturmFlut> jamie_: I just logged into my Nexus 4 via adb shell, made the image writeable, "apt-get install hostapd", took the example configuration, "service network-manager stop" and ran hostapd. Seconds later the new SSID appeared on my other devices. So AP mode with hostapd seems to work on the Nexus 4.
<jamie_> Brilliant - will try it. Which channel / version are you running?
<popey> nice!
<SturmFlut> jamie_: stable, 14.10 r14
<jgdx> kenvandine, are you looking at rtm silo 4?
<kenvandine> jgdx, not yet... i was looking at what i wanted to land after silo 4, since silo 4 will need a rebuild after silo 19 lands
<kenvandine> but testing silo 4 wouldn't be a waste, since the 2 silos don't touch the same plugins
<mzanetti> SturmFlut: btw, https://plus.google.com/105839534016416729197/posts/ePSLDescKL3
<jgdx> kenvandine, nope. I am done testing, looks good. But would be nice to get another pair of eyes on it.
<kgunn> SturmFlut: i must have posted at the exact same time as Michael :D
<kgunn> https://plus.google.com/116997345010659023379/posts/RiuPtGyEY8Y
<kenvandine> jgdx, can you add some more detail for testing on line 54?
<kenvandine> don't want to run the entire plan there
<awe_> Wellark, was there a chance recently to PIN prompting when coming out of flight-mode?  Wasn't this supposed to be an auto-prompt?
<SturmFlut> mzanetti, kgunn: Haha, nice!
<jgdx> kenvandine, done
<kenvandine> jgdx, thx
 * Jon9012 is away: I'm busy
<SturmFlut> bschaefer, popey: I built lp:~brandontschaefer/libsdl/sdl2-needs-rebuild-mir manually on my Utopic device because I am obviously too stupid to do proper cross compiling. If I omit the "--enable-mir-shared" from the standard ./configure line I actually get a libSDL2.so which loads libmirclient.so.8 and libmircommon.so.2, but then produces a segmentation fault in libprotobuf.so.8
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, hmm i just tested that branch out on the phone... and it worked
<bschaefer> the libprotobuf sounds like a mir issue...
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: But you are on Vivid, right
<bschaefer> yeah
<bschaefer> let me re-flash my phone with utopic and see what happens
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, what did you test?
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: https://github.com/Sturmflut/ubuntu-touch-sdl-template/blob/master/src/main.c
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, im guessing it seg faults in the Init part right?
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: Jep, was about to type that
<bschaefer> yeeeah, something in mir is wacky... what happens when you try to run a mir demo?
<bschaefer> sudo apt-get install mir-demos
<bschaefer> then try mir_demo_clients_eglplamsa
<bschaefer> or something (in a desktop file)
<bschaefer> im wondering if somethings being strange in mir... or if its sdl doing something weird
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: Got /usr/bin/mir_demo_client_eglplasma to work on the phone
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: ...let me try some other things, I suspect that it is my fault...
<bschaefer> shoots, thats strange, what version of libproto is it using?
<bschaefer> i remember libproto being weird at some point as well...but i dont remember the cause
<SturmFlut>   libprotobuf.so.8 => /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libprotobuf.so.8 (0xb6ce5000)
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, you can always try out a test in SDL/tests/
<bschaefer> theres quite a few tests in there
<bschaefer> but hmm
<bschaefer> im not sure why it wants to only fail through SDL
 * Jon9012 is back (gone 02:10:18)
 * Jon9012 is away: I'm busy
<popey> Jon9012: you might want to disable that
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: At least on my device it goes like this: MIR_Available() calls SDL_MIR_LoadSymbols(), which calls SDL_LoadObject(libmirclient.so.8) and SDL_LoadObject(libxkbcommon.so.0). Both libraries get loaded and then the functions are resolved. Everything goes well, so MIR_Available() calls SDL_MIR_UnloadSymbols() to unload the libraries again.
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: In the next step MIR_CreateDevice() is called, calls SDL_MIR_LoadSymbols() again, and this time the segfault occurs *inside* SDL_LoadObject(libmirclient.so.8)
<bschaefer> Hmm i wonder if its not correctly releasing them?
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, what you could try, is to use --disable-mir-shared
<bschaefer> in the debain/rules
<bschaefer> instead of --enable-mir-shared, as if its disable it will just return 1;
<bschaefer> and will not load anything
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: Rebuilding...
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, sorry for all of these weird issues...some times the dynamic way of loading is very fickle
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: I wonder why the second call to SDL_LoadObject() fails
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, yeah ... its a bit strange but the reason we load then unload is we just need to double check we should even use that backend
<bschaefer> if we end up using a different backend, it would leak
<bschaefer> sooo .. hmm thats really strange Ill have to re-flash my phone to check that out my self
<jrg> so is there any word on a US release date for an ubuntu phone from BQ yet?
<jrg> doesn't seem like those Meizu phones will be out any time soon
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: rebuilt it with --disable-mir-shared, still segfaults. Let me throw in another round of debugging...
<jrg> latest rumor was BQ was releasing to the EU in the first week of feb 2015
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, geez.. hmm I think theres something wrong with the libs for some reason... Ill need to also take a look... Dont want you to spend to much time on that!
<sergiusens> join #ubuntu-release
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: All my other app ideas are on hold because of issues I can't do much about. This SDL issue at least is something I can work on.
<bschaefer> RAOF, hey, do you remember any strange issues from a crash in protobuf?
<bschaefer> RAOF, on utopic?
<RAOF> bschaefer: Protobuf is stupid about being loaded twice?
<bschaefer> RAOF, it would seem that way... though when disabled it still seems to crash
<RAOF> ie: if you load it twice into a process at the same time, it aborts.
<bschaefer> RAOF, ill need to re-produce the issue... normal mir stuff works
<bschaefer> RAOF, right. Though he disable shared sooo it shouldn't be loaded twice anymore
<bschaefer> and it still seg faults
<bschaefer> RAOF, was just curious if you've hit something like that before, i need to dig into it more
<RAOF> Hm, no, that's not familiar.
<bschaefer> RAOF, dang, nm then! Thanks
<SturmFlut> I am quite surprised how fast the Nexus 4 is at compiling code. No match for the machines I usually work with, but for a consumer phone the performance is pretty solid.
<nik90> charles: hey, just wanted to let you know that the one-time alarm status shown in the clock app now updates correctly when i-dt disables after it has gone off :) .. You can now correct your manual test about that refresh ui bug.
<nik90> charles: oh and also I have a branch ready to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-clock-app/+bug/1372545
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1372545 in Ubuntu Clock App "Day-of-Week picker in Alarms doesn't respect locale" [Medium,In progress]
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: I was wrong, after rebuilding with --disable-mir-shared the backtrace looks different
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9811754/
<nik90> charles: so the alarm days-of-week picker should now respect your locale..the alarm time-picker doesn't yet, but that's due to the sdk
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-22
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, yeah a mir disconnect usually causes a abort
<bschaefer> IIRC
<SturmFlut> bschaefer: Hm. Well, enough for today, it is 1 AM again. See you tomorrow!
<bschaefer> SturmFlut, cya!
<dholbach> good morning
<SturmFlut> dholbach: Good morning!
<dholbach> hi SturmFlut
<pitti> sergiusens: \o/ thanks for fixing the emulator
<l3on> :( https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/2014/06/10000-users-of-ubuntu-phone/
<l3on> where can I find ? ^
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Answer Your Cat’s Questions Day! :-D
<popey> l3on: looks like a redirect issue on the new site
<popey> dpm: mhall119 ^^ looks like there's a broken redirect on the new site
<dpm> perhaps we didn't port that blog post?
<popey> I don't know... but it's a broken link
<popey> (we link to it from http://voices.canonical.com/user/163/tag/phone/ for example
<l3on> popey, http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/10-000-users-of-ubuntu-phone/1729
<davmor2> popey: goto that link you just posted in chromium do images load for you?
<popey> no, which is what l3on was reporting
<davmor2> popey: ah cool
<sergiusens> pitti: no problem
<sergiusens> sorry for breaking it
<sergiusens> I never thought changing from GiB to GB would break it :-/
<pitti> sergiusens: heh -- it's rare to see a tool handling disk size which only deals with the power-2 units
<jgdx> elopio, ping
<jgdx> oSoMoN, thanks for the review. I've addressed your comments, but I'm not 100% sure where to put the singleton creation callback.
<jgdx> oSoMoN, the callback is at L549, in plugin.cpp. I'm pretty sure it does not belong in the class itself.
<oSoMoN> jgdx, let me check
<oSoMoN> jgdx, that looks correct to me
<oSoMoN> jgdx, as far as I’m concerned, the MR looks all good now, but if someone who actually knows the code base could take a look that’d make for a more proper review
<jgdx> oSoMoN, right. I think Ken has looked it, and will look at it again when time comes.
<saidinesh5> Elleo: out of curiosity how much memory does Ubuntu keyboard take up and how much do you think is acceptable?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: iirc it varies between about 50 and 60MB (depending on the dictionary loaded)
<saidinesh5> Ahh hmm...
<Elleo> saidinesh5: a big chunk of that is memory used by Qt apps for anything (something like 15-20MB as I recall), then another big contributor is hunspell loading whole dictionaries into memory
<saidinesh5> Sounds about the same for me
<saidinesh5> Yup.. Hunspell was bad...
<Elleo> we're vaguely considering a branch of hunspell that was developed for chromium, that could improve memory usage, but haven't looked into in detail yet
<saidinesh5> Ahh yeah seen that.. Binary format right?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah
<saidinesh5> Yeah but i wasn't satisfied with hunspell suggestions either when it comes to swipes...
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it has pretty poor performance for suggestions too
<saidinesh5> Oh yes, performance is another interesting issue i noticed... It drastically sucks on phone somehow
<saidinesh5> Like the same swipes were really fast on desktop
<saidinesh5> Compared to the tablet
<saidinesh5> Haven't looked in detail though
<Elleo> saidinesh5: interesting, I seem to remember it being pretty responsive when I tried your plugin on an N4
<saidinesh5> That was brute force :p
<Elleo> ah, was that with the precomputed swipes?
<saidinesh5> Well brute force only for the words starting with the current letter
<saidinesh5> Yup
<Elleo> I haven't tried comparing hunspell on arm to hunspell on x86, would be interesting if there is a big difference
<saidinesh5> For me the hunspell matcher on phone performed quite worse on longer words like in your video
<saidinesh5> But the same words were fast on desktop
<Elleo> interesting
<Elleo> I'll have to have a play with that
<saidinesh5> So nevertheless dropped hunspell matcher
<Elleo> might be some low hanging fruit for optimisation in hunspell
<saidinesh5> Mhm .. Also hunspell dictionaries don't account for word frequency right?
<Elleo> nope
<Elleo> we use presage for that side of things, which is typically faster too
<Elleo> but it can be problematic if you feed presage too much training data
<saidinesh5> Ahh ... I remember finding words like sqlite in presage , so left it for later
<Elleo> as it can get quite slow if its database is too big
<saidinesh5> Yup presage looks like it was designed for desktop
<saidinesh5> N grams and sqlite and stuff
<Elleo> and it has a few nasty bugs still (like splitting words on apostrophes)
<saidinesh5> Ahh the interesting thing android dictionaries did was
<saidinesh5> Add the punctuated words as dictionary words
<saidinesh5> So you get a lot of things for free
<Elleo> yeah, that's what most dictionaries do (hunspell does that)
<Elleo> and we have a patch for presage to make it treat apostrophes more normally
<saidinesh5> Ahh i thought hunspell affix files specified that
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, I'm not certain about hunspell's affix stuff; it might just be for handling less common cases
<saidinesh5> So i was thinking of just optimizing skeyer's memory usage and ship the brute force matcher for the first version
<Elleo> saidinesh5: but certainly commonly punctuated words are in the normal dictionary file
<saidinesh5> Ah
<saidinesh5> Hmm.. Are there any other fossy dictionary matching algos out there?
<saidinesh5> Libraries i mean
<Elleo> there's libaspell, not sure how its performance compares though
 * saidinesh5 googles
<Elleo> saidinesh5: http://aspell.net/
<saidinesh5> Mhm
<Elleo> saidinesh5: their own metrics suggest its faster than hunspell, but they look rather out of date (comparing against hunspell 1.1)
<saidinesh5> Looks quite like hunspell 0_0
<saidinesh5> The api i mean
<saidinesh5> Ah
<saidinesh5> Also any updates on merging the mir backend into Maliit?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: nope, I need to ping the mir folks again; I think the two people I need were on holiday last time I tried; but that was all put on hold a bit while we synced maliit and keyboard stuff between vivid and RTM
<Elleo> saidinesh5: but we just finished that sync, so we should be clear to start doing more experimental stuff with maliit again now
<saidinesh5> Ahh cool... I need to patch Ubuntu keyboard too so that it would be merged?
<saidinesh5> Also how does one ship a 3rd party keyboard then?
<saidinesh5> In the Ubuntu store... Click packages are a no go right?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I've already got a branch that patches the ubuntu-keyboard
<saidinesh5> Ahh  nice
<saidinesh5> Less work for me :p
<Elleo> saidinesh5: at the moment there's no way to ship a 3rd party keyboard to end users easily, you can make deb packages for advanced users to install (they have to have their device setup read-write)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: we're going to be working on 3rd party stuff this cycle, but not much has started in that respect yet (we're still mostly busy bug fixing for the upcoming release)
<saidinesh5> Was mostly testing stuff with the skeyer demo but i think I'll stop working on matchers and start fixing maliit plugin so was
<Elleo> saidinesh5: but the first step for 3rd party stuff will be 3rd party things from OEMs (i.e. that get shipped with the device), rather than that keyboard that can be installed from the store
<saidinesh5> Also can't i just specify the plugin file in server.conf?
<saidinesh5> Ahh
<Elleo> saidinesh5: I'd like to get us to a stage where keyboards can be shipped as clicks, but that might be a way off for now
<saidinesh5> Btw upcoming release = 2weeks right?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: something in that ballpark, yeah
<saidinesh5> Hmm... Like if you have a roadmap, i don't mind pitching in some help
<Elleo> saidinesh5: not much of a roadmap yet, I think it'd be useful to have a meeting with all the interested parties (you, me, security team, mir folks, etc.) to work things out a bit more publicly
<Elleo> saidinesh5: but that's not likely to be easy to organise for a little while, as everyone's attention is pretty full currently
<saidinesh5> Mhm, maybe include the sailfish folks too ? Even they maintain a private fork of Maliit apparently
<saidinesh5> Ah
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, wouldn't hurt to chat with them; I suspect there wouldn't be a massive amount of overlap for this side of things though, since it's likely to relate mostly to click stuff and app confinement which is pretty Ubuntu specific currently
<saidinesh5> Hmm.. Yeah
<saidinesh5> Afaik that other guy's swipe keyboard is also quite close to release
<saidinesh5> But that's pretty tied to sailfish atm
<saidinesh5> Okboard or something it was..
<Elleo> saidinesh5: it'd also be interesting to have a conversation about maybe using libskeyer directly in the existing keyboard as a default option; but I think that'd require a chat with legal people too (I have no clue about that side of things)
<saidinesh5> Ah sure, I'll need time for that though
<saidinesh5> Right now it's really a stupid brute force matcher :p
<Elleo> heh
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, I'm thinking for the future really, my own time is pretty tied up the next couple of months with bug fixes for existing keyboard stuff and new features/improvements for our chinese keyboard stuff (which will obviously be pretty important for us in the near future too)
<saidinesh5> By tonight i think it would at least be fast enough though... And by this weekend hopefully support for frequently mistyped words.... (This works *very* nicely during prototype)
<Elleo> saidinesh5: cool
<saidinesh5> But yeah even i hate the fact that at the end of all this, if things go weird pirate bay release seems like the only option lol
<saidinesh5> Right now I'm almost working full time on this...
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, software patents make everything painful :(
<saidinesh5> Mhm
<apricot1> on which tablets/SoC can I use Ubuntu? Is it Ubuntu-touch?
<ogra_> on nexus4 and 10
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> nexus 7 and 10
<apricot1> does it work on any quad-core A15 CPU?
<ogra_> (on 4 too, but thats not a tablet)
<ogra_> if you port it to it it will owrk  on any SoC
<saidinesh5> Also for libskeyer to be usable on Ubuntu keyboard wouldn't it need a lot of rewriting?
<saidinesh5> Ui wise i mean
<Elleo> saidinesh5: not sure, I haven't looked at libskeyer in much detail from that perspective; I'd expect us to probably want to integrate it into the existing UI though
<Elleo> saidinesh5: so we add some swipe detection to the current stuff and pass it through to libskeyer in someway
<saidinesh5> Because currently swipe detection assumes keys are laid out in rows of 4
<Elleo> ah yeah, good point
<saidinesh5> Of 10-11 i mean
<saidinesh5> Also then the long press part needs to be rewritten
<saidinesh5> To allow for swipes
<Elleo> saidinesh5: not massively, it can just switch to detecting long press swipes *after* a long press, otherwise look for skeyer style swipes
<saidinesh5> Technically it's still doing dictionary matches of input with swipeHints though
<Elleo> saidinesh5: but it's probably not worth spending too much time considering this sort of thing without some sort of legal goahead first though
<saidinesh5> Yeah
<saidinesh5> I've heard Firefox OS guys had to cancel a similar project
<Elleo> ah, that doesn't bode well :/
<saidinesh5> That could also be cuz of the speed of js though :p
<Elleo> heh
<saidinesh5> Speed/memory constraints
<saidinesh5> Of keeping the whole dictionary in memory
<saidinesh5> The thing with hunspell was it wasn't using keyboard layouts for matching either... So the results were extremely noisy
<Elleo> yeah, presage doesn't do that either, which is something I'd like to implement at some point
<saidinesh5> Ah that works quite well in skeyer now
<saidinesh5> Simple really
<Elleo> cool
<saidinesh5> But again you'd need some kind of assumption on keyboard layout then
<saidinesh5> Now i remember why i started skeyer from scratch lol
<saidinesh5> The layouts were qml files in Ubuntu keyboard right?
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yep
<saidinesh5> Yeah ... Lol that's the reason.. Then it was hard to let the backend know about keyboard layouts...
<saidinesh5> That's why i had to start from scratch
<Elleo> saidinesh5: yeah, I figure we'll need to basically have a duplicated spatial map in a more parsable format
<saidinesh5> Instead of forking Ubuntu keyboard
<saidinesh5> Yup
<Elleo> saidinesh5: might be possible to rewrite the current layout stuff to autogenerate from those though
<Elleo> saidinesh5: whilst still leaving flexibilty for the funkier layouts like emoji, japanese, etc. to do their own thing
<saidinesh5> Hmm...
<saidinesh5> Yeah qml's children elements could help maybe
<saidinesh5> Even I'm not sure how to cleanly implement telephonic layout in skeyer
<kenvandine> jgdx, did you figure anything out about that rtm ap test failure?
<jgdx> kenvandine, yes, AP generates a pressAndHold as well as a click event, sometimes. That makes it fail.
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> but why only on rtm?
<jgdx> and why AFAIK only mako?
<kenvandine> the failure noise is driving me nuts...
 * kenvandine grumbles 
<jgdx> i have a theory that it tries to scroll (pressAndHold) and then clicks, because we use scroll_to_and_click
<jgdx> I haven't gotten around to changing that though (school)
<john-mcaleely> who updates the universe copy of phablet-tools?
<john-mcaleely> if I understand this output correctly:
<john-mcaleely> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=phablet-tools&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<john-mcaleely> it looks like it's got a stale copy of the tools, compared to the PPA
<john-mcaleely> https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ubuntu/tools?field.series_filter=trusty
<john-mcaleely> ?
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, ^ ?
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, all tools should come from the ppa
<john-mcaleely> hrm, so should we tell trusty people to avoid the universe copy?
<john-mcaleely> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, ^
<jgdx> kenvandine, so we might need to stop abusing scroll_to_and_click
<pmcgowan> hmm, the instructions should probably be the same for all releases
<john-mcaleely> is updating the trusty/universe copy an easier path? (not my call)
 * pmcgowan has stale tools too 
<pmcgowan> what happened to my ppas
<john-mcaleely> phablet-screenshot may be broken then?
<john-mcaleely> I've seen reports that is the canary for stale tools
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, I just used that the other day using universe version
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, fair enough then
<pmcgowan> john-mcaleely, but, the instructions do seem wrong to me as we are not suring this back into the archive
<pmcgowan> sru
<john-mcaleely> pmcgowan, ah, right
<pmcgowan> mhall119, ^^ who manages that installation page and do you agree its incorrect?
<john-mcaleely> sergiusens, ^^ trusty universe vs ppa versions
<sergiusens> john-mcaleely: no, updating the trusty archives is not easy or straight forward
<john-mcaleely> sergiusens, fair enough :-)
<sergiusens> john-mcaleely: I would just remove phablet-tools from the archive and just keep them in the ppa
<john-mcaleely> sergiusens, is that something I can help with (removing from the archive?)
<john-mcaleely> I'd be +1 on that
<sergiusens> john-mcaleely: if you want to drive that great
<sergiusens> john-mcaleely: it's a lot of paper work
<john-mcaleely> sergiusens, I don't know where to start, but happy to
<sergiusens> john-mcaleely: on #ubuntu-release
<sergiusens> john-mcaleely: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<john-mcaleely> sergiusens, thanks. I'll get reading
<kenvandine> davmor2, the problem you found in silo 4, can you confirm that's a regression?  i'm not sure who well manual selection has worked in the past, i know i've never been able to test it
<davmor2> kenvandine: I can check latter running regression tests now
<kenvandine> davmor2, thanks
<pmcgowan> ogra_, do you know where the check for low disk is done and what the threshold is currently?
<kenvandine> i seem to recall something in ofono, where if manual registration failed it fell back to automatic
<kenvandine> davmor2, and it's likely that our UI doesn't handle that well, but that might not be new in this branch
<mardy> kenvandine: Hi! Do you have time for a couple of questions on the ContentHub (it's for a personal project)?
<kenvandine> mardy, sure
<mardy> kenvandine: what is the difference between share and export?
<kenvandine> mardy, from a technical pov, nothing :)
<kenvandine> it's really just difference in the user journey
<kenvandine> so we can have apps that identify themselves as share handlers, meaning they share the content externally
<kenvandine> like facebook, gmail, etc
<mardy> kenvandine: right, I guessed so, but I wanted to double check
<mardy> kenvandine: so, when I download a pic from the browser, and then I choose to open it in my app, that's "import", right?
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> your app is an import handler
<mardy> kenvandine: can my app know that the pic came from the browser? That is, is it possible to get the app ID of the source app?
<kenvandine> mardy, i think so... ContentTransfer.Source
<kenvandine> i think
<mardy> kenvandine: it's not in the docs... I'll check the source
<mardy> kenvandine: a couple of questions more :-)
<kenvandine> it might not be exposed
<mardy> kenvandine: if I save a pic from the browser, but I don't open my app, then save another pic, and then open my app, I see only the last picture
<mardy> kenvandine: is it the expected behaviour, or am I doing something wrong?
<kenvandine> mardy,  it is ContentTransfer.source
<mardy> kenvandine: thanks
<kenvandine> you are doing something wrong :)
<kenvandine> the gallery handles that case
<mardy> kenvandine: ah, true
<mardy> kenvandine: I'll check
<kenvandine> i think it just deals with multiple onImportRequested signals
<mardy> kenvandine: and about those files in ~/.cache/<my-app>/HubIncoming/, is my app responsible for clearing them?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> well, those should get purged by the service
<kenvandine> you are responsible for copying it if you need it to persist
<mardy> kenvandine: OK; but how does the service know that I'm done copying them?
<mardy> kenvandine: do I need to set some variable in the transfer object to close it?
<kenvandine> mardy, set the state to Finalized
<kenvandine> or
<kenvandine> the hub should purge it when it shuts down
<kenvandine> even if it's not finalized
<kenvandine> i think :)
<kenvandine> i'm getting a little rusty on the hub... looking forward to hacking on it soon :)
<mardy> kenvandine: OK, thanks, I think that's all; tonight I'll try using it more and will let you know
<jgdx> davmor2, cc me after you've run the tests? :)
<kenvandine> mardy, cool
<mardy> kenvandine: but so far it's been a pleasure, it's very easy to use
<kenvandine> great!
<kenvandine> mardy, i love hearing that :)
<mardy> :-)
<kenvandine> Elleo, ^^
<kenvandine> Elleo, another happen content-hub customer :)
<kenvandine> s/happen/happy/
<mardy> :q
<mardy> ops
<mandel> Elleo, pmcgowan here you have => https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-download-manager/support-data-uri/+merge/247317
<mandel> Elleo, pmcgowan will do the rmt mr in a second
<pmcgowan> mandel, nice
<Elleo> mandel: cool
<mhall119> Elleo: PodBird needs a "Downloaded episodes" view, so that when I'm away from my home network I can easily see what I've got available to listen to
<mhall119> also, does it use DownloadManager?
<Elleo> mhall119: yeah, good idea; and yep it uses download manager
<mhall119> ah, cool, so I can switch away from it while it's downloading
<Elleo> yep
<mandel> Elleo, can you please test that with the browser? Or do I just have to open google images and try to get an img?
<mandel> pmcgowan, Elleo I realized that we need to use trnnk in udm for rtm, I'm not back porting this to utopic because is not a security issue, agreed?
<kenvandine> mandel, any progress on bug 1330770
<ubot5> bug 1330770 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu RTM) "click packages rely upon tls for integrity and authenticity" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330770
<Elleo> mandel: yeah, downloading any thumbnail from images.google.com should replicate it
<mandel> kenvandine, I got moved to do a more important once first, will get back to you later tonight with a fix for that one
<mandel> Elleo, ack
<kenvandine> mandel, thx
<pmcgowan> mandel, just need it in rtm, not 14.10
<Elleo> mandel: I'll also test it myself once the debs are built, might not get to it until the morning though, as I'll be out this evening
<mandel> pmcgowan, yep, so that mr is the only one we need, once we have the deb I'll retest with the browser and will do all the paperwork to get a silo etc..
<pmcgowan> mandel, ok
<l3on> Somebody here has some doc about how software is managed in ubuntu phone? - I meant, how updates come ?... apps and core-apps are the same? The apt paradigm, with repositories and sources file, sofotware center and whatever ... is still valid in u-touch?
<kenvandine> bfiller, pmcgowan: either of you have an rtm krillin device you can test something on?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, indeed I do
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1363400/+merge/247131
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, can you test the debs from that?
<kenvandine> after connecting to wifi in the wizard, you should see the skip button change to continue
<kenvandine> it didn't work for me on mako
<kenvandine> Cimi, ^^ pmcgowan is going to test it
<Cimi> I am reflashing to rtm on krillin too
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, why are the versions using 20141010?
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, where?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, the deb versions seem odd
<kenvandine> that can't be right
<kenvandine> the debs i see have 15.04 in them
<pmcgowan> maybe I got the wrong zip, one sec
<kenvandine> 0.3+15.04.20150114.1~rtmbzr966pkg014.0917+autopilot0
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ^^
<kenvandine> must be wrong zip :)
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, also... before you reboot go into wifi and forget the wifi network
<kenvandine> under previous networks
<kenvandine> just so it doesn't automatically connect in the wizard
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, so we are testing the wizard, need to enable it
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> specific the wifi page in the wizard
<kenvandine> make sure the button at the bottom changes from "Skip" to "Continue" when the wifi connects
<Cimi> after 2 secs likely
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, we've confirmed it doesn't work on mako rtm
<Cimi> I will re-test on krillin in less than one hour, I have to flash back
<pmcgowan> rebooting
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, Cimi worked
<Cimi> pmcgowan, cool
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, thx for testing
<pmcgowan> np
 * kenvandine wonders why it doesn't work on mako
<Cimi> kenvandine, qt or driver bug
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, ok... so should we let this land for rtm then?
<Cimi> kenvandine, I am testing again now...
<pmcgowan> be good to know why it didnt work
<Cimi> it flashed quickly
<pmcgowan> maybe intermittent or something
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, yeah... i tried several times on mako
<Cimi> well the driver tells qt "I am connected to this access point!"
<Cimi> qt sends this with a qml plugin
<kenvandine> Cimi, and you're sure it worked on mako with vivid right?
<Cimi> it might be something wrong in the driver
<Cimi> kenvandine, sure sure
<kenvandine> that's what i was thinking
<Cimi> kenvandine, just try the deb too
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, so there is an open bug on that not being reliable
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, there is a bug?
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, check this one, scopes buys hit it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1413269
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413269 in Canonical System Image "Qt network being unreliable establishing a connection" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Cimi> kenvandine, it doesn't work on krillin rtm to me now
<Cimi> kenvandine, don't approve
<kenvandine> :/
<Cimi> kenvandine, I will dig more tomorrow
<kenvandine> Cimi, thx!
<pmcgowan> Cimi, see that bug also
<kenvandine> that is QNAM
<Cimi> it worked now
<kenvandine> might not be the same
<Cimi> but it didn't 10 sec ago
<Cimi> unreliable...
<kenvandine> ok, not good
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, although the root cause of the QNAM problem could be the same as this
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, we may have a good test case
<kenvandine> Cimi, ok, on mako i can make it work
<kenvandine> after it connects, if i hit back
<kenvandine> and then go in again, and it's already connected to wifi
<kenvandine> i see continue
<kenvandine> but it never changes for me on connection
<kenvandine> Cimi, maybe we're not getting notified of the change?
<kenvandine> accessPointName not getting set?
<kenvandine> Cimi, or a race... if the networkNameChanged is emitted before the networkStatus changes?
<kenvandine> Cimi, if networkStatus isn't HomeNetwork, accessPointName gets set to ""
<kenvandine> Cimi, just a thought, maybe the order of the signals isn't reliably
<kenvandine> Cimi, perhaps if you called getAccessPointName in onNetworkStatusChanged if the status was HomeNetwork?
<kenvandine> instead of using 2 signals
<kenvandine> Cimi, that should work, and prevent a possible race there
<kenvandine> of course only if it's not a driver bug :)
<doomlord_> is there a list of devices ubuntu touch may work on and probability
<ogra_> !devices
<ubot5> You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<doomlord_> ok i see there is some nexus 5 support
<doomlord_> nexus 4 and 7 still the primary focus?
<ogra_> the phone that goes on sale soon is the primary focus :)
<doomlord_> ah, interesting, will that have hardware support for convergance eg dock
<ogra_> there is no support for cenvergence anywhere yet
<ogra_> *con
<ogra_> so even if the HW would support it ...
<doomlord_> ok fair enough.  Convergance is my interest
<ogra_> well, convergence of a hone OS requires that you have a phone OS first :)
<doomlord_> heh ok.
<ogra_> if that is 100% rock solid the next step is to introduce desktop apps and external displays ...
<ogra_> ... and input devices
<doomlord_> i guess what I really want is ubuntu on the phone but I guess the focus here is a new phone OS, which is a big UI task
<ogra_> convergence is a target for 16.04, you might see bits and pieces of it before but by then it should be good for production devices out in the field
<ogra_> not only UI
<ogra_> the phone OS will also be the base for the future dekstop (and perhaps server) OS
<ogra_> snappy is the next step after ubuntu touch ... and snappy is supposed to take over the ubuntu world as underlying system
<doomlord_> does 'ubuntu for android' still exist (a seperate project, right?)
<kenvandine> Cimi, ok... i figured it out... it's the currentNetworkMode
<ogra_> that has been put on hold
<kenvandine> when we check that, it's NetworkInfo.UnknownMode, not NetworkInfo.WlanMode
<ogra_> u4a needs adjustments to the system you can only do together with a manufacturer ...
<doomlord_> maybe there wasn't enough demand
<doomlord_> shame, I think ubuntu for android is exactly what I'd have wanted
<ogra_> well, now you will get a real ubuntu on the phone *and* converged :)
<doomlord_> eventually
<ogra_> right, first the phone :)
<doomlord_> i guess a whole new OS designed for convergance will do it better
<dobey> i just want a phone that actually fits comfortably in my pocket, and my hand. :-/
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> dobey, buy one then :)
<ogra_> nobody forced you to buy that N5 :)
<dobey> well, i want one that i can use ubuntu on too.
<ogra_> (or grow your hands)
<kenvandine> Cimi, indeed... we're getting onCurrentNetworkModeChanged after onNetworkNameChanged and onNetworkStatusChanged
<dobey> without having to do all the work
<doomlord_> phone is a deceptive word
<dobey> ogra_: the time of parachute pants is long passed
<doomlord_> even smartphone places too much emphasis on phone
<dobey> and on smart
<dobey> they are really dumb things after all
<dobey> and they have absolutely no tact at all :(
<doomlord_> a pocket computer
<doomlord_> write phone somewhere in smallprint
<dobey> yeah, pocket computer is a lie
<doomlord_> it's a lie without convergance
<dobey> it's a lie with it
<dobey> it's still not a real general purpose computing device
<doomlord_> in some ways its a more capable general purpose device. its' got integrated screen & powersupply
<dobey> so does my 6000lb pickup truck
<doomlord_> integrated everything
<doomlord_> what in your mind stops it being a general purpose computing device
<doomlord_> ^ other than the OS
<dobey> but nobody calls a car a motorized computer
<doomlord_> heh wait till they self-drive
<dobey> no thanks
<dobey> if i wanted to take all the joy out of driving, i'd just drive off the pier
<dobey> if you can't be bothered to actually drive a vehicle properly, then get a damn bus pass
<doomlord_> self drive cars eventually could do the job of public transport much better
<doomlord_> finer-grain
<dobey> not likely
<doomlord_> there will be consumer resistance due to habits but eventually shrinking energy supply will demand efficiency
<dobey> nah, we'll all be dead first
<doomlord_> cars will be replaced with little self-drive pods
<doomlord_> with holistic traffic AI.. collective drafting
 * ogra_ perfers beaming 
<doomlord_> an AI with whole system knowledge will be able to optimize journeys better
<ogra_> or stargates in every household
<doomlord_> space savings for not needing parking
<dobey> AI is great. it will optimize out the humans
<doomlord_> there's another solution I prefer to self drive cars, or normal car
<doomlord_> not having to go anywhere according to anyone elses schedule :)
<doomlord_> but not everyone has that luxury
<doomlord_> bicycle + walking + trains between cities is enough
<doomlord_> but most of modern society seems to retain the need for regular commuting
<kenvandine> Cimi, ok... i pushed a *fix* and proposed it against your branch
<dobey> my vehicles aren't really for commuting
<kenvandine> Cimi, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/fix-1363400/+merge/247341
<kenvandine> Cimi, feels hacky... but we can't rely on currentMode and status to be set when we want it
<kenvandine> the NetworkInfo API isn't very QML friendly...
<dobey> doomlord_: and i have a laptop that is both smaller, and has longer battery life, than a nexus 6.
<doomlord_> heh ok
<doomlord_> i guess I feel a phone should be able to do the job of a rasperi pi, even if its' not its' primary function
<dobey> but let me know when you see someone running a full pro tools or ableton live suite on a phone.
<doomlord_> and the fact it can't out of the box seems like a waste
<dobey> a rbpi can't really do that much
<doomlord_> not compared to a full desktop, but imagine that being the first computing device you ever had
<doomlord_> eg introduction to 3rd world
<dobey> well, in terms of raw power, it's probably more than the first computing device i ever had
<doomlord_> by orders of magnitude in my case
<doomlord_> its like to *not* be cable of everything that a general purpose computer from some years ago was, its been artificially crippled, in my view
<dobey> yes, it's very limited in terms of capabilities
<dobey> as are phones/tablets/etc
<doomlord_> does ubuntu-phone have a terminal app
<doomlord_> even if not a fully converged desktop .. is an underlying OS there
<popey> yes
<popey> the underlying OS is Ubuntu mostly.
<kenvandine> Cimi, actually... i have a more QML friendly fix... that removes a bunch of code :)
<dobey> popey: s/mostly// :)
<dobey> it is ubuntu. it's just running on top of the android kernel and some android bits are running inside a container
<popey> doomlord_: http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-01-21-131830.png
<dobey> popey: i still can't stand seeing those overlays in the screenshots
<doomlord_> nnice , will that work with physical keyboard
<popey> maybe they should go more transparent over time
<popey> doomlord_: yes. it works on the desktop too
<ogra_> dobey, patches accepted ;)
<popey> hah
<doomlord_> might it also run a desktop x session, a minimal WM , just not full desktop ubuntu DE
<popey> what? on a phone 5" across?
<popey> we dont ship x on the phone
<doomlord_> HDMI out
<dobey> ogra_: sure, i just don't know what a good solution is. but having overlays that hide content is a bad thing :)
<dobey> doomlord_: no, we don't do convergence yet
<doomlord_> slot phone into VR headset with lenses, virtual screen
<popey> I'll continue to dismiss your arguments until you come up with a solution then :)
<dobey> popey: "don't use a terminal on a phone" :)
<ogra_> well, something needs to detect that both buttons are pressed ... and for the duration of the dual press the overlay should be hidden
<popey> "don't let anything break so i have to use a terminal on a phone"
<dobey> ogra_: oh i wasn't talking about the volume notification :)
<ogra_> oh
<popey> he was talking about the terminal
<doomlord_> emacs in a terminal session, thats an OS
<popey> http://popey.mooo.com/screenshots/device-2015-01-21-131844.png just rotate the device :)
<ogra_> ah, that
<popey> then they're not in the way
<popey> we considered lots of options
<popey> bottom edge, hiding them completely, putting them in the kb overlay
<dobey> unless i'm playing doom in dosbox :P
<popey> this is the least-worst solution
<popey> right, which one of you is using Texual on a mac!?
<popey> Out yourself!
<doomlord_> me
<popey> :)
<doomlord_> and on linux here, synergy
<dobey> i couldn't be bothered to use something with such an awful name
<doomlord_> reclining with apple laptop, spare screen to the side connected to my desktop, with synergy
<ogra_> popey, since you say mac ... https://plus.google.com/+TarandeepSingh/posts/5FcEBgG22tP
<ogra_> :D
<popey> yeah, that made me chuckle
<popey> and sad
<ogra_> i bet they were all runnung ubuntu in parallells
<popey> we can dream
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> if only one of those people was bernie mac
<Cimi> kenvandine, I doubt it works
<Cimi> kenvandine, if it doesn't switch with currentNetworkMode it wont work
<Cimi> kenvandine, networkName is a method, not a binding... it doesn't retrigger if you switch wifi for example
<Cimi> kenvandine, if the issue is currentNetworkMode, we can ignore it
<krisabsinthe42> I am trying to update the text of a button when I press it. I have this, any idea why its not working?
<krisabsinthe42> onClicked: { label.text = i18n.tr("Warm up! - Walk (5 mins)") button.text = i18n.tr("Pause Workout!")
 * Jon9012 is away: I'm busy
<kenvandine> Cimi, my branch worked... i tried it a bunch of times
<kenvandine> bfiller, bug 1394211 doesn't have a milestone set, it's a translation fix that we should problem land
<ubot5> bug 1394211 in content-hub (Ubuntu RTM) "Download complete dialog is shown untranslated" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1394211
<kenvandine> bfiller, can you get it tracked on a milestone?
<jgdx> krisabsinthe42, is there a line break before "button.text…" ?
<bfiller> pmcgowan: can I add this to ww05 - just a translation fix
<bfiller> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1394211
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1394211 in content-hub (Ubuntu RTM) "Download complete dialog is shown untranslated" [High,In progress]
<pmcgowan> bfiller, sure
<bfiller> kenvandine: done
<kenvandine> bfiller, thx
<krisabsinthe42> jgdx: yeah , it pasted weird
<jgdx> krisabsinthe42, you should use a pastebin and include more of the source
<kenvandine> bfiller, i prepared a silo for content-hub
<bfiller> kenvandine: thanks ken
<kenvandine> np
<mucus> hello!  where would i go to find out if ubuntu touch is available for the shamu?
<ahoneybun> I think my install is messed up
<ahoneybun> I can't download any updates
<ahoneybun> I got the 14 update for RTM but thats it
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, what happens in system-settings when you check for updates?
<ahoneybun> I see the updates and I start them but nothing is downloading
<kenvandine> click updates or system update?
<ahoneybun> I am on the same wifi as this laptop
<ahoneybun> click
<kenvandine> so it sees updates
<kenvandine> but never downloads them?
<ahoneybun> system was fine I moved from 13 RTM to 14
<ahoneybun> yea
<kenvandine> so maybe something with udm...
<kenvandine> mandel, any suggestions for debugging that?
<ahoneybun> and the screen is flicking
<ahoneybun> when I do anything
<kenvandine> oh.. that's alarming :)
<ahoneybun> swiping down, up, to the right, left
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, what channel is that from?
<kenvandine> i guess not -proposed
<ahoneybun> rtm 14
 * kenvandine has no idea how to see the changes files for that... 
<popey> me either
<ahoneybun> I thought that the flicking was something to do with charging but it started to do it even when not charging
<popey> you on vivid?
<ahoneybun> rtm popey
<popey> 208 is latest rtm
<popey> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/
<kenvandine> ok, 209
<kenvandine> 208
<popey> paging ogra who probably knows better where this nonsense is
<mucus> if i want ubutouch for my device do i have to build it myself?
<popey> ahoneybun: what device?
<popey> mucus: depends on the device :)
<popey> !devices | mucus
<ubot5> mucus: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<mucus> shamu
<mucus> i don't see it on that device list
<kenvandine> but... 208 changes isn't useful... since the promotion included lots of changes leading up to that
<popey> mucus: no, its not.
<mucus> so i have to build?
<popey> mucus: someone needs to port it, the porting guide is in progress, should be ready in a couple of weeks
<popey> yes
<ahoneybun> popey, nexus 4
<popey> i dont have a nexus 4 so can't confirm
<kenvandine> i have rtm on my mako
<ahoneybun> OS: Ubuntu 14.10 (r14)
<mucus> dumb, day 1 question.
<kenvandine> which is 174
<mucus> ubuntu touch = ubuntu?
<mucus> cuz. . .  i mean. . .
<kenvandine> mucus, yes... ubuntu touch is the touch variant of ubuntu
<kenvandine> not sure variant is the best word there... but you get the point :)
<mucus> so . . . i could go and put xfce on there?
<kenvandine> mucus, no...
<mucus> yeah, it doesn't look like it. . .
<mucus> but can i still apt-get -i package?
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, popey: i have rtm devel-proposed image 174 on my mako, not seeing those issues
<kenvandine> mucus, yes
<ahoneybun> kenvandine, reboot fixed the flicking
<kenvandine> but they won't all work as expected
<kenvandine> different display service, app lifecycle stuff, etc
<ahoneybun> i have rtm kenvandine no devel
<kenvandine> s/service/server/
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, yeah... i know
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, so the fact that it finds the updates, means networking is fine
<mucus> oh, so i do need phone specific apps?
<kenvandine> the only thing i can think is something with the download manager
<ahoneybun> kenvandine, seems I can download the updates now
<kenvandine> mucus, yeah...
<kenvandine> ahoneybun, cool... but concerning
<kenvandine> popey, how about you?
<popey> hmm?
<popey> sorry, busy talking about cookies with mhall119  :)
<popey> way more important
<popey> he's going to make me some
<kenvandine> mhall119, can i have some?
<mardy> kenvandine: hi again :-) Does the content-hub work on unity7?
<mardy> kenvandine: I'm running the webbrowser-app in desktop-mode, but when I'm saving an image it tells me that there are no installed apps to handle that content type (but my app is installed)
<kenvandine> mardy, doesn't work on the desktop, not from the browser
<kenvandine> mardy, it's specifically disabled, you can change that by tweaking the qml in webbrowser-app
<kenvandine> mardy, oh... wait...
<kenvandine> i didn't think it would even show the peer picker
<kenvandine> mardy, verify your app is registered
<kenvandine> gsettings get com.ubuntu.content.hub.destination pictures
<kenvandine> mardy, i just verified it worked for me on the desktop, i guess they dropped that code that disabled it
<mardy> kenvandine: ah, my app is not registered; I think I installed it before installing content-hub, so the click hook didn't run
<kenvandine> ah
<mandel> kenvandine, sorry, I was out in rugby training, what do you need to debug:?
<kenvandine> mandel, nothing now... it magically started working
<kenvandine> ahoneybun was having trouble getting it to download updates
<mandel> kenvandine, he, just as soon as I'm back.. I'm THAT good ;)
<kenvandine> it found updates, but would never start downloading
<mandel> kenvandine, strange, since system and click do use udm
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> well he didn't have a system update
<kenvandine> just click updates
<mandel> ahh. ok
<kenvandine> he was on rtm, not proposed
<kenvandine> so i was worried we had a big problem in the promoted image
<kenvandine> that would keep users from getting ota updates :)
<kenvandine> popey had the same problem
<kenvandine> popey, is it working for you now too?
<kenvandine> mandel, i'm now more anxious about the check-hash stuff... is that next on your plate?
<popey> hang on
<popey> I dont know what you're on about :)
<kenvandine> popey, didn't you say you could update apps either?
<kenvandine> or was that just the flicker thing?
<kenvandine> s/could/couldn't/
<mandel> kenvandine, yes, so I have to test a fix for the browser and that is the next guy to be worked on, I have a dirty branch locally already, but I want to do proper tests etc..
<popey> no
<kenvandine> popey, ok then.. carry on :)
<kenvandine> all is right in the universe
<kenvandine> mandel, rtm landings aren't moving to quickly, so a little stressed about getting it landed in time :)
<mandel> kenvandine, there is a weird spanish saying "visteme despacio que tengo prisa" means "I dress slowly because I'm in a hurry". I follow it quite a lot, I don't want to land a fix that adds more bugs in the system update code
<mandel> kenvandine, you are probably going to be stress for me ;)
<kenvandine> indeed
<kenvandine> mandel, did you see i landed code in the system-update code today?
<kenvandine> :-D
<mandel> kenvandine, no, what was fixed?
<kenvandine> https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/lp1413369/+merge/247219
<kenvandine> for the diff
<kenvandine> just qml changes, set the state to NOUPDATES when availableUpdates < 1
<kenvandine> so it says "Software is up to date"
<kenvandine> instead of just an empty list... which is useless
<kenvandine> mandel, shouldn't break anything you're doing
<mardy> kenvandine: reinstalling didn't help, I got errors about a failed connection to dconf; but I manually ran the CH hook program, and that worked
<kenvandine> weird
<kenvandine> well, click isn't all that well supported on the desktop :/
<mandel> kenvandine, awesome! I can't wait to have a sprint, sit with you and clean this mess asap
<mandel> if we have the time..
<kenvandine> mandel, indeed
<kenvandine> well, i want this code removed... and in a service :)
<kenvandine> mardy, so your importer works now?
<dobey> i wonder why system updates don't show up on 3g for me
<mandel> Elleo, everything looks ok from my side for that branch, can you do a code review please, I'll request a silo then
<taiebot> Very sorry if this bug as already reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1413791
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413791 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Full Left swippe does not come back to app scope after having searched an app" [Undecided,New]
<mandel> kenvandine, FYI working on the checksum branch
<mandel> kenvandine, removing that python code and we can mock the udm lib to emit a fake error a success etc..
<Elleo> mandel: sure thing, will review in the morning :) (currently falling asleep on a train...)
<mandel> Elleo, in the train! is really late! I was not even expecting a reply ;)
<Elleo> heh
<mandel> Elleo, have a "decent" night if you have to sleep there!
<Elleo> I'm mostly trying not to sleep so that I don't wake up somewhere unexpected :p
<mandel> kenvandine, I'm getting the following in udm when downloading an img => ould not rename ' /home/phablet/.cache/com.ubuntu.gallery/HubIncoming/1/Z.tmp' to ' 93193a692ef24cc9b139a3da750c12a2.jpeg' due to  Permission denied
<mandel> kenvandine, any idea?
<mandel> ha, I asked the question and then found the reason
<Cimi> kenvandine, if you switch wifi it won't go back to "skip" I reckon
<Cimi> but I will try tomorrow
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-23
<Jef91> Where I can find a list of what current hardware support is like for Ubuntu touch on the NExus 4?
<duflu> Jef91: Perhaps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Jef91> duflu, for refernce it is here https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0ArLs7UPtu-hJdDZDNWliMmV1YUJ3Zk1pQlpDdGp4VFE&usp=sharing#gid=0
<dholbach> good morning
<sil2100> stgraber: hey! Do you know if your recent lxc upgrade could have caused the boot-up problems on touch devices by any chance?
<markstar> Is Ubuntu not available for nexus 6 yet?
<ogra_> not until someone does a port
<markstar> Is a really big task o
<markstar> Porting?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy Handwriting Day! :-D
<GAM002> anyone here?
<GAM002> i have a doubt
<davmor2> GAM002: yes there are people here
<GAM002> i am currently using ubundu 12.04 my internet is very slow so is which can help me save bandwidth? upgrading to 14.04 or downloading 14.04 and using it to ugrade and how much MB will the upgrade be?
<GAM002> anyone?
<davmor2> GAM002: Not sure I understand the question but the best place for things like that would be the #ubuntu irc channel this is a channel for touch development
<GAM002> ook
<GAM002> i ment how much MB will be needed to upgrade from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04?
<GAM002> and please share the ubuntu irc link please
<GAM002> davmor2
<GAM002> :
<davmor2> GAM002: just type /join #ubuntu
<GAM002> ok it worked thanks
<sidharth> um hi
<davmor2> sidharth: hello
<sidharth> I have reached here after browsing a bit about contributing to ubuntu
<sidharth> So I need some help on how to get started
<davmor2> sidharth: started on what?
<sidharth> Oh and this is my first time ever on an IRC.
<sidharth> starting to work on ubuntu
<mzanetti> hmm... does the current devel-proposed boot for you guys?
<mzanetti> seems stuck here on my Nexus 4
<Elleo> mzanetti: nope, image 74 is broken
<mzanetti> ah. thanks
<Elleo> mandel: heya; haven't fully finished testing the UDM stuff yet, but the data URIs with http:// URLs added to them raised a few red flags with me, so I dug into that deeper and it turns out to be a bug in the way oxide is passing data URIs to the webbrowser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/oxide/+bug/1413964
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413964 in Oxide "data URIs have parent URL added to them when passed to webview's contextualData" [Undecided,New]
<Elleo> mandel: I'm think it might be best to label the http:// stuff in that branch as a workaround for this bug for now, and then remove it once the oxide folks have time to fix things on their end (since I'm guessing that won't be able to happen for RTM)
<Elleo> thinking*
<Elleo> mandel: what're your thoughts?
<mandel> Elleo, I did notice that was not correct and was not part of the uri format, the way I fixed it is by checking the contains ('data:') instead startswith and do a split on it.. is certainly a hack
<mandel> Elleo, I can add a #HACK comment to make sure that we deal with it
<Elleo> mandel: okay, cool
<Elleo> mandel: yeah, just so long as we remember to remove it once oxide is doing the right thing I think it's okay
<mandel> Elleo, I'll add udm to that bug, sounds good?
<Elleo> mandel: yep
<Elleo> mandel: as far as the code goes otherwise it all looks good to me, I'm just going to run through all the browser download tests to be safe, then I think we'll be good to go :)
<mandel> Elleo, sweet, I have downloaded several images (thumbnails) and works as expected, what is nice is that it was fixed only in the udm service side so no need to rebuild anything
<Elleo> mandel: yeah :)
<mandel> Elleo, let me know your feedback and I'll request a silo etc..
<Elleo> mandel: sure, should be done with browser/content-hub tests in a few minutes
<mandel> superb
<Elleo> mandel: all looks good, if you just update the branch with a comment about the underlying bug I'll go ahead and approve it :)
<mandel> Elleo, ack
<mandel> Elleo, pushed
<mandel> rev 340
<Elleo> mandel: great, approved :)
<mardy> davmor2: hi! I'm trying to reproduce bug 1413655, and now the phone seems to be stuck on the Google logo
<ubot5> bug 1413655 in system-image (Ubuntu) " --switch removes accounts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413655
<mardy> davmor2: did you also have to wait a long time?
<davmor2> mardy: yeap
<mardy> davmor2: OK, I'll just keep waiting then
<davmor2> mardy: the apparmour profile it all to cock
<Justcarakas> dholbach sorrt for the bad revieuw on your app, after closing it and reopening it it worked, but i cant update my rating
<Justcarakas> *sorry
<dholbach> Justcarakas, and I thought we were friends!
 * dholbach storms out
<dholbach> Justcarakas, interestingly enough... the same thing happened for popey
<dholbach> dbarth, alexabreu: so it looks like for two folks, starting a webapp works only on the second time
<Justcarakas> hehe, wel so it wasnt just me :D ps, you are likable
<dholbach> dbarth, alexabreu: can you try to install "roll a dice" from the store and see if it works on the first launch?
<dholbach> Justcarakas, thanks for the flowers :)
<alexabreu> dholbach, trying
<dbarth> dholbach: webapp, or html5 one?
<dholbach> dbarth, html5
<dbarth> ah
<alexabreu> dholbach, ah this is not a webapp then
<dholbach> sorry, yes, it's html5
<dholbach> is this a known issue?
<dbarth> not really; i've seen that in a silo, but that one had not landed since
<dholbach> can you reproduce it thought?
<dholbach> though
 * dbarth installs roll a dice
<alexabreu> dholbach, dholbach yes
<alexabreu> dholbach, the first time I open it it spins, and does not ... but all subsequent tries work
<dholbach> alexabreu, shall I file a bug about it?
<dbarth> dholbach: yes, please
<dbarth> alexabreu: reproducing on rtm or vivid ?
<alexabreu> dbarth, rtm
<dbarth> alexabreu: starts find on first try here on vivid
<dbarth> fyi
<dholbach> dbarth, alexabreu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-html5-theme/+bug/1413986
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413986 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "First launch of a HTML5 app doesn't work, second one does" [Undecided,New]
<mardy> davmor2: it's still there at the Google prompt, it's about 1 hour now...
<mardy> davmor2: was it *taht* long?
<davmor2> mardy: ah crap sorry latest vivid image is broken see the phablet mailing list
<alexabreu> dholbach, dbarth silo 13 might make it work
<dbarth> what's the hang about?
<ogra_> dbarth, lxc broke
<davmor2> mardy: ^ sorry dude I forgot all about the broken image
<mardy> davmor2: oops, you are right
<dholbach> would it possible to have some very basic preliminary automated testing for -proposed images? like "does it boot"?
<dholbach> I'm just wondering if that's possible because I've seen a couple of "warning: does not boot" messages on the phone list in the last weeks
<rickspencer3> did I read that one of the proposed images last night/this morning was busted?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> vivd though
<sergiusens> ogra_: do we have a root cause already?
<sergiusens> dholbach: in general, people aren't supposed to be using -proposed, and ci does have tests running
<ogra_> sergiusens, lxc it seems
<sergiusens> dholbach: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/vivid/touch/
<sergiusens> dholbach: people running proposed should always check the ci results before upgrading
<sergiusens> if not we will have a quality gate for proposed called proposed-proposed :-P and then people will use that and so on and so forth :-)
<ogra_> "people" should never run proposed
<ogra_> developers should ... on development devices
<sergiusens> ogra_: exactly
<sergiusens> let me rephrase
<sergiusens> consumers shouldn't run it; developers should (but also know how to get out of it easily)
<ogra_> there is work going on to switch to a three channel model
<ogra_> one daily, one with a weekly promotion ... one with monthly promotions
<sergiusens> ogra_: I know where that is coming from :-)
<ogra_> dogfooders should use the dsecond
<ogra_> devs the first
<ogra_> everyone else the last
<ogra_> and even then it isnt guaranteed to be bugfree if you use the development release
<sergiusens> ogra_: I like it that you are driving most of this
<ogra_> since it is a development release :)
<ogra_> :)
<didrocks> or if the integration tests were reliable, you can have a step before the -proposed is published (and so, no-one is supposed to use that image until it's published to -proposed)
<ogra_> well, slangasek is driving it more than me
<ogra_> but i'm involved, yeah
<ogra_> didrocks, well, i would like to have a channel where you can just quickly push a package with debug enabled
<ogra_> so i wouldnt want proposed to be actually guarded
<didrocks> ogra_: maybe the set of tests could be small, like "does it boot, can I do a phone call"
<ogra_> that guarding should happen between proposed and the weekly channel instead
<didrocks> ogra_: so, 10 minutes of tests, and then, "publishing to -proposed" is just a 1 min switch, changing symlinks
<dholbach> sergiusens, I wasn't trying to blame anyone
<didrocks> to ensure devs always have a working phone at least
<dholbach> but I think it saves a lot of energy if we had something which tested a -proposed image for bootability
<dholbach> as far as I'm concerned.. what a consumer should run is a different question :)
<sergiusens> dholbach: oh, I know; I didn't take any blame :-P
<sergiusens> dholbach: I was just trying to explain what's currently there
<dholbach> sure
<ogra_> right, we're all aware that what we have is suboptimal atm
<ogra_> and all actual ressources go into rtm
<dholbach> ok... do you think it would be hard to have a bootability check for -proposed images? :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: that will change next month I hope
<ogra_> dholbach, thats a question for CI ...
<sergiusens> dholbach: it's not the bootability check, it's the ci infra that is the problem
<sergiusens> dholbach: because they consume from that same channel to check tha
<sergiusens> t
<ogra_> you need free devices to run the test and a setup that actually runs it ... and that needs to be hooked into the build process
<sergiusens> dholbach: so the solution is what ogra_ says, a third channel
<dholbach> ok
<ogra_> while there are build process/promotion process changes needed, these are the last bits, we first need working infra to hook into
<sergiusens> dholbach: but given how hard it is to change the backend, this isn't a one day operation (why that is I don't have the answer for ;-) )
<dholbach> ogra_, would it be possible to take the same image and boot it in kvm or something beforehand?
<ogra_> that would tell you the x86 kvm image works, yeah
<ogra_> but wont tell you much about the armhf $device one
<dholbach> hum, right
<ogra_> our emulation in touch is to far off from the actual devices
<kenvandine> anyone know how to recover after upgrading to #82 from devel-proposed on krillin?
<kenvandine> i flashed to #81, which seems to fail
<kenvandine> doesn't even try booting
<popey> kenvandine: can you use ubuntu-device-flash to go back to 81?
<kenvandine> nope
<kenvandine> that's what i did
<popey> ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed --revision=81
<kenvandine> just get the warning screen that i have to use a PC to restore the phone
<popey> like that?
<popey> erk
<popey> dunno, sorry.
<kenvandine> :(
<popey> might have to --wipe and lose stuff
<kenvandine> yeah... can't do that right now
<kenvandine> or don't want to
<dholbach> popey, was bug 1413986 for you on vivid or rtm?
<ubot5> bug 1413986 in Ubuntu HTML5 UI SDK "First launch of a HTML5 app doesn't work, second one does" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1413986
<popey> dholbach: rtm
<kenvandine> it's currently my daily driver... don't want to set it all up again right before the weekend
<popey> kenvandine: fwiw, I rsync my entire home off the phone daily to another machine as a backup
<kenvandine> must be a way to get it booting again
<popey> you may be able to adb pull your home directory when in recovery mode
<kenvandine> popey, do that restore all your accounts nicely?
<popey> and wipe and put it back
<popey> yeah.
<popey> everything worth keeping is in /home
<popey> and all my music is on an sd card.
<dholbach> thanks popey
<popey> so utopic
<l3on> Hi .. I have a question about this slide: https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1-OcIOjMSdiLI6JdBbuhobKkxdZRaaggeA-eSOoA5cnE/edit#slide=id.g3910e7ce9_2_31
<l3on> can we assume that when we talk about "Android layer" in the image is the "Ubuntu middleware block" ?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: krillin is your daily driver? On edge? :-P
<kenvandine> sergiusens, yes... sad panda
<kenvandine> sergiusens, but... i wanted to use it as much as possible
<kenvandine> and...
<sergiusens> kenvandine: so go into recovery and ...
<kenvandine> voice calls suck on mako
<l3on> or andoird part is in the HAL ?
<sergiusens> kenvandine: really?
<kenvandine> my wife feels like she's talking to a machine when i use it
<kenvandine> yeah... pulseaudio bug i think
<sergiusens> kenvandine: ok, in recovery tar up /data/system-data/ and /data/user-data/; that's all your data
<popey> l3on: yes
<sergiusens> kenvandine: --preserve-permissons and all that
<popey> l3on: the android layer is the bit broken out on the right
<l3on> popey, but .. there I read "Network Manager" .. I thought that part was only Ubuntu related, no the Android one ...
<l3on> anyway .. I assume that the adroid layer is in "Ubuntu Middleware" block
<dobey> mardy: hi. do you know how to force the permission denied error when accessing account credentials, on rtm, without signon-apparmor-extension?
<mardy> dobey: some operations will fail if the ACL is empty, but now I'm not sure of which
<mardy> dobey: if you don't care about messing up your accounts, you could run a "DELETE FROM ACL;" in ~/.config/signond/signon.db
<dobey> alexabreu: ^^
<dobey> oh doh
<dobey> not alexabreu
<dobey> alecu: ^^
<alexabreu> :)
<alecu> great
<alecu> dobey: after deleting all the ACLs, pay-ui still works perfectly in rtm
<dobey> mardy: ^^ any other ideas? alecu isn't confident about landing my branch in rtm, without being able to recrete the error there :-/
<mardy> dbarth: the seed change for the apparmor extension, is it in a silo?
<dobey> mardy: we're adding it back into rtm?
<mardy> dobey: sure
<mardy> dobey: if it's something siloable, it would be nice to land it together with your fix
<mardy> dobey: if not, then I think that alecu should just verify that there are no regression with your changes, and maybe verify that they fix the issue when the extension is installed
<dobey> i think it might not be available to install in rtm at the moment
<dobey> but the exact same changes are already verified/landed in vivid
<dobey> and it does fix it there
<mardy> dobey: it should be also in rtm, afaik
<dobey> oh, so it is
<alecu> mardy: what's the name of that package?
<dobey> signon-apparmor-extension
<ted> popey, I've been delighted with your restraint. When I wrote the kickstarter scope I was afraid Ms. Popey was going to hunt me down. :-)
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/signon-apparmor-extension
<dobey> alecu: ^^
<popey> ted: there's a kickstarter scope? :)
<kenvandine> popey, feeding the addiction?
<popey> yeah :S
<popey> have you seen the oatmeal kickstarter?
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> no... no i haven't
 * ted goes back into the bunker to hide from Ms. popey
<popey> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/elanlee/exploding-kittens
<popey> its gone MAD
<kenvandine> OMG
<popey> you should totally back it
<kenvandine> in 20 minutes...
<alecu> dobey: ok, that one *is* available to be installed. But it's not installed on rtm/devel-proposed
<dobey> alecu: right, it is not installed by default on rtm currently
<alecu> ok, I'll try installing it, to see if explodes like a kitten
<kenvandine> mandel, how do we run the test update server in your check-hash branch?
<mandel> kenvandine, in the middle on a long meeting, I'll get back to you asap
<mandel> sorry :-/
<kenvandine> mandel, no worries
<mhall119> has anyone else noticed the gallery showing videos as being on a different day from picture, when they are taken at the same time?
<dbarth> mardy: nope; it's on ogra's radar
<dbarth> mardy: i have a merge prop here https://code.launchpad.net/~dbarth/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic-signon-apparmor-extension/+merge/247315
<ogra_> dbarth, after my last meeing (in ~1.5h) i'll prepare a PPA with the piled up seed changes
<mandel> rsalveti, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-download-manager/+bug/1413584
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413584 in ubuntu-download-manager (Ubuntu) "Should refuse download if it would leave an unsafely low amount of free space" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> jodh, during a review of the user-session logs we just noticed that we seems to get gigantic logs from some apps ... is there any switch we could set to globally turn off logging for the upstart session ?
<ted> ogra_, We could set console none for the application jobs… but it seems we want *some* logs, no?
<pmcgowan> ogra_, we were just discussing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/logrotate/+bug/1385464
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1385464 in logrotate (Ubuntu) "logrotate fails to run, if status file is corrupt (logrotate running during reboot?)" [Undecided,New]
<jodh> ogra_: coincidentally, I just mentioned this to pmcgowan... if someone could sync ./debian/user-conf/logrotate.conf from lp:ubuntu/upstart to the upstart package used on touch, you'll suddently find that ~/.cache/upstart/ shrinks a lot! (see bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/logrotate/+bug/1385464)
<ogra_> ted, why would we ... i think we would like some automation "app has crashed once, then switch on logging" ... for apps that behave we dont want to write more to disk than actually needed to have the app running
<jodh> ogra_: pmcgowan: I had ~38M of log files and with the updated logrotate upstart job that dropped to 3.5M.
<ogra_> joi have 563M
<ogra_> jodh, ^^^
<ogra_> the gzipped ones are all below 200k ...
<ted> ogra_, I'm not sure that we can be fine grained to say "this app vs. that app" so it's kinda a global on/off for all apps.
<jodh> ogra_: pmcgowan: it's still not clear _what_ is actually corrupting thte logrotate status file, but the latest ./debian/user-conf/logrotate.conf detects it and forces a logrotate.
<ogra_> the unzipped ones that are actually in use go up to 80M
<ogra_> ted, yeah, thats more "future thinking"
<ogra_> jodh, when
<ted> ogra_, I'm sure systemd has six options for it :-)
<ogra_> jodh, my unity8 log for the current session is 80M
<jodh> ogra_: wowzers! :)
<ogra_> it prints a few lines for every gesture
<ogra_> or touch ...
<ted> Someone needs to port g_debug()'s disable/enable logic to qDebug()
<kenvandine> mandel, ok, i installed your branch and updates work :)
<jodh> ogra_: can't we get that toned down a bit? constant i/o like that???
<ogra_> other session jobs look similar ... not *as* big ... rather in the 10-20M but still
<kenvandine> mandel, but i'm not sure how to verify it did a check
<mandel> kenvandine, exactly, I have t give you the instructions to make it fail and see the error, sorry, in the meeting
<mandel> I'll write a comment in the mr
<ogra_> jodh, thats another issue, indeed we shoudl tone that down, but i thing we shoudl generally turn off all logging on production devices
<ogra_> *think
<kenvandine> mandel, np, just letting you know where i'm at
<kenvandine> Cimi, any progress on the wizard?
<ted> ogra_, You should just switch to mint.
<ogra_> lol
<kenvandine> mint touch :)
<ogra_> i would never do homebanking on mint !
<ogra_> just syin ...
<ogra_> *sayin
<ogra_> :)
<ted> ogra_, Stop saying that, you're going to get another set of articles written ;-)
<ogra_> hahaha
<jodh> ogra_: so can you confirm your logrotate status file is corrupt? (vi ~/.cache/logrotate/status, jump to the end and look for the control chars/nulls)
<ogra_> yep, i see a lot of ^@
<jodh> ogra_: yup - you're affected then :)
<ogra_> jodh, but even with it working it will only kick in if i restart the session or an app, no ?
<jodh> ogra_: a manual 'start logrotate' should force a recompress.
<ogra_> ideally i would *never* do that
<ogra_> unless i get an image uipgrade that forces a reboot
<ted> pmcgowan, So my concern with turning all logging off would be that we *will* have access to those logs on automatically uploaded bug reports.
<pmcgowan> ted, with a crash you mean
<ted> pmcgowan, Correct
<ogra_> jodh, no changes ot the file
<ted> ogra_, I believe it also happens by cron, but wasn't happening because of the bad config.
<pmcgowan> ted, then we need better smarts somehow
<jodh> ogra_: yes, unless we arrange for the :sys:rotate-logs event to be emmitted regularly. I had proposed to rotate hourly way back when, but was shot down as we could then rotate useful logfile out of existence.
<pmcgowan> ted, feel free to comment ont he bug
<jodh> ogra_: there is also this awful hack (but it works :-): https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt/ubuntu/trusty/upstart/periodic-logrotate/+merge/202434
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ du -hcs .cache/upstart/
<ogra_> 563M	.cache/upstart/
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ start logrotate
<ogra_> logrotate stop/waiting
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ du -hcs .cache/upstart/
<ogra_> 563M	.cache/upstart/
<ogra_> no change
<jodh> ogra_: try deleting the status file and re-running then.
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> aha
<ogra_> seems to do something, prompt didnt return
<pmcgowan> ogra_, whats the verdict, I added rtm tasks to that logrotate bug
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ du -hcs .cache/upstart/
<ogra_> 45M	.cache/upstart/
<ogra_> a lot better now
<ogra_> pmcgowan, we need to run logrotate daily ...
<ogra_> there should be a cron job for this
<ogra_> iirc
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I thought we do but the corrupt file blocked it, or did I misunderstand
<ogra_> while i personally would prefer to switch off logging completely to get rid of the IO it seems everyone is shocked when i suggest this
<ogra_> pmcgowan, right
<pmcgowan> ogra_, can you take that bug then?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, if you can wait til snappy leaves me any time to work on phone bugs :)
<pmcgowan> sounds like no :(
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, ?
<ogra_> well, i can take it, but i cant promise it will be fixed before final
<pmcgowan> I think we should grab the fix, unless we dont think the files will get corrupted now
<ogra_> yeah, better safe than sorry
<kenvandine> i think we should only log when in developer mode
<kenvandine> the logging for end user devices is useless
<ted> kenvandine, It isn't useless when they're attached to crash reports.
<ogra_> kenvandine, ++
<kenvandine> i guess... but are we going to be able to do anything useful with the data in those crash reports?
<ted> kenvandine, Fix bugs? :-)
<kenvandine> ted, ideally :)
<ogra_> ted, but they arent
<ogra_> until we have such a feature they should be off
<pmcgowan> the other issue is that generating the crash reports locks the phone up, users wont understand
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> as much as i would like automatic and useful crash reports
<ogra_> we'll just plaster your screen with  popups like on the desktop
<ted> ogra_, For applications, not yet, but for everything else it works great.
<ogra_> :)
<kenvandine> i think unless we are prepared to really manage that it isn't useful
<ogra_> yeah
<kenvandine> we need tooling and automation to mine the data
<ogra_> totally with you on that
<kenvandine> and identify items we should drill into
<kenvandine> otherwise... it's going to just be noise
<ogra_> planning that sounds liek a great topic for the next sprint
<ted> I use it all the time...
<kenvandine> indeed
<ogra_> but til we have this we should turn it off
<kenvandine> ted, i think you are the only one :)
<kenvandine> i look at it from time to time too
<kenvandine> but it's a bit overwhelming
<ogra_> people that are debugging will actually knwo how to turn it on ... if not we should make sure to properly document it
<kenvandine> and when you see a crash that looks common, it isn't trivial to look for patterns like which device, build, etc
<kenvandine> so i think if developer mode is enabled, we log and file crash reports
<ted> kenvandine, Haven't done that personally (hasn't been useful) but bdmurray can get you access to the DB.
<ted> kenvandine, Folks have done reports like that.
<ted> For instance you can now list by device image.
<kenvandine> what i want is some robot to tell me what to look at :)
<ted> kenvandine, Until we have that, we'll have to settle with managers ;-)
<kenvandine> some intelligence that sees a pattern and raises awareness of common crashes
<ted> Yeah, we don't get that with managers ;-)
<ted> kenvandine, Last I talked to ev about this he was working on setting up an analytics system on the errors db. I think that got sidetracked though.
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> ev has some great ideas
<ted> You should talk to your CI stakeholder :-)
<kenvandine> and i really look forward to seeing this become useful
<sergiusens> all I'm going to say is that if you use the phone, crash reports suck as they just block your device
<ted> sergiusens, Crash reports on U8, or all?
<sergiusens> ted: any crash report that is non recoverable
<ted> Hopefully that is sufficiently rare?
<sergiusens> ted: I don't know anymore, I disabled crash reports since they just kill my battery life
 * sergiusens already requested for crash reports to be processed only when plugged
<ogra_> well, i really like that we have statistics for crashes apps on errors.ubuntu.com
<ogra_> if every developer would regulary check this page we would actually get benefit from the reports
<ogra_> but since only very few people do that i think crash reports are moot atm
<ted> ogra_, I guess the question would be how could we get more people checking them?
<ogra_> ted, dunno, when did you check it last ?
<ogra_> for me that was last year
<ted> ogra_, For me it was the beginning of this week.
<ogra_> its a personal habit ... not sure we can force people into usin it
<ted> Force no, more visible, perhaps.
<ogra_> yeah
<ted> Or I guess make it part of the project management culture.
<pmcgowan> ogra_, ted I asked for filtering by channel and device on that page
<pmcgowan> right now its hard to sort it out
<ogra_> i wanted to make it a daily task of the landing team a while ago ... but the landing team already has to check so many stats and error pages
<ted> Report crashes per minute on each image.
<ted> pmcgowan, I think that's there.
<pmcgowan> wasnt
<pmcgowan> you had to pick a specific image version
<ted> pmcgowan, https://errors.ubuntu.com/?channel_name=ubuntu-touch/vivid-proposed&period=day
<pmcgowan> ted, brian just added it!
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: sorry, was on call, you mean fixing bug 1385464?
<ubot5> bug 1385464 in Canonical System Image "logrotate fails to run, if status file is corrupt (logrotate running during reboot?)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1385464
<rsalveti> yeah, I still don't like much this amount of logs per apps
<taiebot> kenvandine: i read that your voice call are terrible on Mako? it used to be the same for me i did not have the correct radio firmware https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08514.html
<kenvandine> oh... awesome
<kenvandine> taiebot, indeed... my radio was outdated... updated, lets see if it's better
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, how did you check its version?
<pmcgowan> rsalveti, yes thanks
<kenvandine> woot... fixed!
<rsalveti> sure
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg08514.html
<pmcgowan> I see
<kenvandine> shows how
<kenvandine> we should add that to the bug report :)
<kenvandine> taiebot, i added that to bug 1318360
<ubot5> bug 1318360 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Poor microphone quality (mako)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1318360
<kenvandine> taiebot, thanks for the tip!
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, I think I fixed this way back when
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, it's been enough to make me live with edge on krillin for a while
<kenvandine> got tired of my wife complaining that i sounded like charlie brown's teacher :)
<pmcgowan> hah
<kenvandine> i've been watching the bug report hoping someone would post a work around
<kenvandine> never noticed it on the mailing list :)
<pmcgowan> mandel, so your silo is ok to land without this fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/webbrowser-app/+bug/1413964
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1413964 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu RTM) "data URIs have parent URL added to them when passed to webview's contextualData" [Undecided,In progress]
<taiebot> kenvandine: Your wellcome
<kenvandine> mandel, still busy?  i built check-hash in silo 7 and verified it doesn't regress
<kenvandine> but still not sure how to verify it fails on a bad click
<alecu> kenvandine: is that the sha512 branch? when testing the click scope branch for that we used to ask pindonga to set some package in the staging server to a wrong hash, and then tried installing it.
<kenvandine> alecu, it is
<kenvandine> alecu, i'd need to test the update though, so would need an old version installed already
<kenvandine> alecu, any tips on testing from the staging server?   and if any of the clicks have a bad hash still?
<pmcgowan> mandel, that should have ended in ?
<alecu> kenvandine: the webservice urls in the click scope can be overridden with env vars; I hope it's the same for the updater. If so, instead of https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1
<alecu> it should point to:
<alecu> http://search.apps.staging.ubuntu.com/
<alecu> about the hash and the apps, let's ask pindonga or matiasb
<pindonga> alecu, let me think about this for a sec
<pindonga> I know we did this once by modifying the hash on the server, but I also recall saying that wasn't a good idea
<pindonga> we can't depend on the server to test client side behaviour (at least not in unit tests)
<kenvandine> pindonga, if you can do that, and give me an older version of the click to install locally, i could test this
<kenvandine> pindonga, yeah... this isn't ideal
<kenvandine> just manual testing now
<pindonga> why do you need to have the server give a bad hash?
<pindonga> you're doing integration testing then?
<kenvandine> mandel's branch includes a server to run for this... but not sure how to run that for a test on the device
<pindonga> no unit ttests?
<kenvandine> testing a branch from mandel, which adds verification of the hash for updates
<pindonga> kenvandine, pls tell me which pkg available on staging (developer.staging.ubuntu.com) you're going to test this with
<pindonga> and I can change the hash for that one
<kenvandine> could you change gallery?
<kenvandine> i have an old click of that already
<pindonga> can't find any pkg named gallery
<kenvandine> com.ubuntu.gallery
<kenvandine> alecu, do you remember the env variable i need to override?
<pindonga> kenvandine, that's not on the staging server
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> could you pick anything and point me to a click for an older version to download?
<pindonga> kenvandine, use this: https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/ubuntu/132/
<pindonga> can you see that page?
<alecu> kenvandine: sorry, the Isp guys just arrived to check on my cable modem
<pindonga> can you download the click form there?
<alecu> kenvandine: not sure if it's the same environment variable for the updater
<kenvandine> pindonga, no.. no perms
<pindonga> kenvandine, alternatively, you can upload a click that you already have
<pindonga> then we can change the hash of that click
<pindonga> you'll have to make sure you did build the click yourself though
<pindonga> otherwise it'll be rejected
<kenvandine> that'll work
<pindonga> let me know when you uploaded something
<pindonga> and I'll change the hash
<mandel> pmcgowan, excuse me?
<pmcgowan> mandel, was wondering if your data uri support needed the browser fix or not
<mandel> pmcgowan, I did a work around inside udm, the silo has been tested and set for QA to review
<pmcgowan> mandel, awesome thanks
<mandel> pmcgowan, so it is a matter of time atm, we will remove the hack when ever oxyde is fixed
<pmcgowan> make sense
<alecu> kenvandine: looking at ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/plugins/system-update/network/network.cpp, I see that there are two env vars that would need to be set:
<alecu> #define URL_APPS "https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/api/click-metadata/"
<alecu> #define URL_PACKAGE "https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/package/"
<alecu> (the env vars have the same name as those defines)
<kenvandine> pindonga, https://developer.staging.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/ubuntu/329/
<alecu> kenvandine: you also need to log into a staging account in system settings first; let me find out what script was used for that.
<kenvandine> alecu, thx
<pindonga> kenvandine, ack, changing the hash
<alecu> kenvandine: this is the script to point the click scope and online accounts to staging:  /usr/lib/*/pay-service/setup-staging.sh
<alecu> kenvandine: after running that with phablet-shell, you need to go to online accounts, delete any u1 account you may have there, and login again.
<pindonga> kenvandine, done... (changed the last char from f to g)
<alecu> kenvandine: if you reboot, you need to run the script again.
<alecu> kenvandine: finally, the servers to put in the env vars. One is: search.apps.staging.ubuntu.com
<alecu> kenvandine: the other, I can't find it.
<alecu> pindonga: do you know what's the staging server for this? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/
<pindonga> alecu, developer.staging.ubuntu.com
<alecu> ah, great.
<alecu> I still find the staging names of servers a bit braindamaging.
<alecu> kenvandine: I think that should be all that's needed. Let me know if there's some other bit missing or not clear.
<kenvandine> alecu, i'm guessing system-settings isn't honoring the env variable
<kenvandine> i can find my package in the click scope
<kenvandine> but system-settings isn't finding an update for it :/
<alecu> kenvandine: weird! I see that Network::getUrlPackage() is getting the value from URL_PACKAGE
<kenvandine> yeah, but that's in the define
<alecu> kenvandine: what versions are installed / on the webservice?
<kenvandine> it's not checking env
<kenvandine> i don't think... haven't checked the code
<alecu> kenvandine:     QString command = environment.value("URL_PACKAGE", QString(URL_PACKAGE));
<kenvandine> i have version 0.1 installed and 0.2 on staging
<kenvandine> oh..
<kenvandine> weird then
<kenvandine> i set it with:
<alecu> kenvandine: in ubuntu-system-settings/trunk/plugins/system-update/network/network.cpp
<kenvandine> initctl set-env --global URL_PACKAGE=https://search.apps.staging.ubuntu.com/api/v1/package/
<kenvandine> and the scope finds it..
<alecu> kenvandine: the scope seems to be using a different variable (that's set in the setup_staging.sh script)
<kenvandine> ah
<dobey> yes we don't use URL_PACKAGE
<dobey> hmm, that should be changed in the code so it matches the click scope
<dobey> at least until we get a single service where all the talk-to-the-store code lives
<alecu> kenvandine: try adding those vars to that script, both in the initctl part, and also on the UpdateActivationEnvironment dbus call
<kenvandine> URL_PACKAGE actually is
<kenvandine> i'll add the other too
<alecu> kenvandine: wait, it's called slightly different: URL_PACKAGE_INFO
<dobey> meh, environment variables :-/
<alecu> meh-ssy.
<dobey> verry
<kenvandine> oh... instead of URL_APPS?
<kenvandine> oh i see
<ot> need help installing ubuntu touch on ascer with w8.1
<ot> it doest let me boot
<kenvandine> alecu, pindonga: nevermind... looks like mandel updated the test plan :)
<dobey> maybe we should add a splash screen to the sdk
<dobey> it is so incredibly slow to start ;(
<mandel> dobey, is the precompilation of the qml that is not cached
<mandel> dobey, something that everyone completely ignored, we are working on it in the lower levels because is not a JIT bad a AOT compiler
<mandel> in EVERY run
<dobey> mandel: so it's poorly architected and not threaded? :)
<mandel> kenvandine, did I?
<bzoltan> dobey:  sorry I missed the context... what is slow?
<kenvandine> mandel, oh... you didn't?
 * bzoltan has highlight on "sdk"
<kenvandine> there is instructions there for check-hash :)
<kenvandine> and how to run the test server
<mandel> dobey, no, it has nothing to do with poorly arch, is just that doing jits is hard
<dobey> bzoltan: when i click the icon on my launcher, it takes about 10-15 seconds for the sdk window to actually show up
<bzoltan> dobey:  how many click chroots do you have?
<dobey> bzoltan: 3
<dobey> having click chroots makes it slow?
<mandel> kenvandine, oh, but I did not do it, a bullied diego to do it ;)
<kenvandine> ah
<bzoltan> dobey:  I have a fix just for thet... do you want to be a test user? :D
<bzoltan> dobey: ppa:ubuntu-sdk-team/tools-development
<dobey> i'm not sure. it's always scary when someone asks that with a :D
<mandel> dobey, beter than with a O_o
<bzoltan> dobey:  no need to worry :D I am just happy to find some candidates
<dobey> bzoltan: is there a single .deb i need to install to test? or is it a bunch of debs?
<bzoltan> dobey:  you can fall back to the SDK PPA any time by removing that ToolsDev PPA
<bzoltan> dobey: technically it is one .deb
<bzoltan> dobey: or maybe two
<bzoltan> dobey:  just fetch the qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu[.*]deb packages
<dobey> bzoltan: ok, i was just going to ask if the fix was in the plugin or qtc :)
<bzoltan> dobey:  we have a brand new chroot agent mechanism what will speed up the start time from the second start
<bzoltan> dobey:  I do not touch the QtC if it is possible... I would not even poke it with a stick ...
<mandel> bzoltan, is that what ricmm worked on?
<bzoltan> mandel: no
<dobey> bzoltan: does seem a little bit faster
<mandel> bzoltan, what is the diff then? (just curious)
<dobey> although, the debian/changelog entry makes it seem like it would be slower
<bzoltan> mandel: dobey: we have a chroot agent daemon what keeps the click chroots session active even if you quit the QtC.. so they are already mounted when you next time start the QtC
<kenvandine> mandel, ok... well i approved your check-hash branch because it didn't cause any regressions but it looks like it needs a little fix
<bzoltan> dobey:  making the SDK to start faster was a big target... Still not a rockstar, but getting there. It is not easy to deal with chroots
<kenvandine> mandel, the UI doesn't seem to handle the error
<kenvandine> sits at 100%
<kenvandine> i see the error in the udm logs
<mandel> kenvandine, oh! it is not grabbing the error, let me get that done for you, I must have missed it
<kenvandine> mandel, can you look at that before we backport this to rtm?
<bzoltan> dobey: I soon EOD, but please play with that release and drop me lines here if you find anything
<mandel> kenvandine, dont approve it, on it
<kenvandine> mandel, i already did :)
<kenvandine> it didn't break anything :)
<kenvandine> just fix it separately and we'll land it
<mandel> kenvandine, on
<mandel> ok*
<kenvandine> it'll be perfect for rtm :)
<dobey> bzoltan: i don't use it much. just a bit annoyingly slow when i do have to. go have an enjoyable and relaxing weekend instead. :)
<kenvandine> mandel, just make your other branch a prereq
<mandel> ack
<mandel> kenvandine, will make sure it is done asap
 * dobey is having more grievance with adt-run at the moment anyway
<kenvandine> thx
<bzoltan> dobey:  thanks :)
 * mandel says that close to 9pm on a friday..
<dubstar_04> i'm trying to play a video and i keep getting this error: Failed to start playback:  org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply.
<kenvandine> mandel, i'm assuming that fix will be QML only, i could easily test fixes locally since i have everything all setup to test that already
<kenvandine> just let me know
<mandel> kenvandine, is mainly connecting to the signal, finishing sdcard work atm.. sorry :-/
<mandel> I need a clone
<kenvandine> i could take a swing at it... just handling the download status right?
<kenvandine> mandel, oh... i guess we need the DownloadTracker to emit errorFound
<kenvandine> so it would be in the cpp
<kenvandine> that slows things down
<mandel> kenvandine, how come?
<kenvandine> having to wait for builds ;)
<kenvandine> or why that?
<kenvandine> our DownloadTracker is what connects to udm
<kenvandine> i don't think the udm status trickles down
<mandel> kenvandine, I need to get a closer look, but the single error signal is enough
<kenvandine> mandel, actually our DownloadTracker connects to Download::error
<kenvandine> which should emit errorFound
<mandel> kenvandine, correct
<kenvandine> i'll take a quick look, that didn't work...
<kenvandine> see if i can figure it out quickly while you're busy :)
<kenvandine> mandel, maybe this is in udm... we get the processing signal from the Download, it shouldn't even try that if the hash check failed right?
<kenvandine> mandel, sorry... i'll have to leave this to you... i really think the error signal isn't getting sent from udm
<kenvandine> u-s-s log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9840179/
<kenvandine> udm log: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/9840172/
<kenvandine> mandel, hopefully those help when you have time
<dubstar_04> can anyone help with video playback?
<taiebot> has anyone ever reported the bug while when scrolling down the screens jump up. This happens on mako do not know if its due to screen sensitivity but this happens on any window scopes/ oxide/ etc..
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-24
<electricprism> anyone using ubuntu phone on verizon here
<electricprism> well i guess thats probably irellevent due to SIM
<electricprism> are there any reccomended videos that outline what the process is for installing ubuntu outside vmware
<lotuspsychje> !devices | electricprism
<ubot5> electricprism: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<electricprism> @lotuspsychje: Looks like my Galaxy Nexus is depreciated, well thanks for the link anyways
<D0k|2> Hi all!
<D0k|2> what about porting note2?
<popey> D0k|2: the porting guide is being re-written and will be available soon.
<D0k|2> popey: that will be full guide?
<popey> I haven't seen it yet
<popey> but I believe so.
<popey> I would expect some expertise needed to do it though
<D0k|2> popey: new gide already on ubuntu site
<D0k|2> guide*
<D0k|2> trying to install ubuntu on note 2, but stopped on preparing desktop stage. Can anybody help me?
<popey> D0k|2: where is this guide?
<D0k|2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DeprecatedPorting
<D0k|2> popey: there being some changes
<ogra_> that even points to an unused android git tree
<ogra_> we stopped supporting cyanogenmod a while ago
<ogra_> (about a year ago i think)
<D0k|2> great news!!!! when I download git 15 Gb(
<ogra_> well, there is a reason this thing is called *deprecated* porting guide :)
<D0k|2> ogra_: then, what loader using ubuntu?
<ogra_> the phablet tree we use today is plain AOSP
<ogra_> and based on 4.4
<D0k|2> ogra_: how bild it? detalized guide how to install?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> thats the issue :) we dont have a recent porting guide
<ogra_> but the old one was so wrong that it was moved to deprecated at least
<ogra_> probably you can find some info on the xda forums
<ogra_> i think there is a community team that wants to work on a new guide ... but i'm not sure whom you need to contact for that
<D0k|2> but that was great way to develop on cyanogen, and then develop to custom loader. I expect that one
<D0k|2> probably android will newer be open.
<D0k|2> never*
<kenvandine> mandel, any luck on that error signal from udm?
<sergiusens> popey: who's rewriting the porting guide?
<sergiusens> I'll be with rsalveti during the days of the global jam, maybe I can convince him to do 2 person jam to get it straighened up
<ogra_> sergiusens, getting the AOSP bits documented would be massively helpful people still use ancient CM trees with the totally broken quantal rootfses on xda ...
<sergiusens> ogra_: why quantal?
<sergiusens> I wish I knew more of what was going on in xda, but I find it difficult to use forums
<ogra_> sergiusens, the old guide pointed to the quantal files
<sergiusens> ogra_: ah, that is indeed bad
<ogra_> and there was never anything newer
<D0k|2> if it still based on android? then what ubuntu do??? walpapers and custom shell???((
<popey> sergiusens: david calle
<popey> sergiusens: the plan (As I understand it) is to have it done before the jam.
<popey> D0k|2: it's not "based on android" in the way you think.
<popey> D0k|2: the Ubuntu phone doesn't ship with dalvik or any of the java classes which make android "Android".
<popey> sergiusens: I understood David Calle was going to source info from you guys to build the guide. But I don't know.
<ogra_> D0k|2, it uses the android drivers to access the hardware ... all the rest is ubuntu
<D0k|2> popey: hey? it better be when you say it earlier.
<ogra_> to make the drivers work you need to run a certain minimal amount of android around them ... we do that inside an lxc container ... it gets access to graphics HW, sensors, gps and gsm modem
<ogra_> imagine it like a minimal device firmware to initialize the hardware ...
<D0k|2> I know about drivers. first time I tryed to install bubuntu on my phone, that was crashed boot. It was about closed drivers/
<ogra_> this is what the android bit is for
<ogra_> the driver binaries need to be in the device tarball that you build from the android tree
<D0k|2> Anybody develop free drivers on it?
<ogra_> you cant ...
<Stskeeps> free drivers are an illusion on today's mobile devices if you want to be remotely competitive..
<ogra_> well, you by reverse engineering messages that go in and out of th driver and guess what the driver does
<ogra_> s/you/you can/
<D0k|2> that was i talk)
<ogra_> but thats trial and error and guessing ... which means that you will likely fry quite an amount of devices to find the right knobs
<ogra_> so it is not only immensely time consuming, but also very expensive ... and frustrating ... and in the end a matter of luck
<ogra_> (teh other option would be that the HW vendor publishes the HW details ... but they do not do that)
<ogra_> it is like the million monkeys that can write a novel if you give them infinite time ...
<D0k|2> I can overvrite it by simulate dev's on board's
<ogra_> how do you mean ?
<D0k|2> or making it on real dev by emulating reqest's to dev. I STILL NEED INSTALLED CLEAR UBUNTU ON NOTE2.
<D0k|2> or something *nix
<ogra_> what would these emulated bits do ? to make the hardware work you still need the binary driver and only android has these
<ogra_> there exists no phone OS today that works without android drivers, firefoxOS and sailfishOS use them too ...
<D0k|2> little monkeys will banry write the novel)
<ogra_> ubuntu is the only of them that bans them into an lxc container though
<ogra_> so they taint the original ubuntu install to much
<ogra_> *so they dont
<ogra_> if you had a device with fully open drivers you could run the ubuntu rootfs without the lxc container on it ...
<ogra_> but such hardware does not exist
<ogra_> (in the phone world)
<popey> barely exists in the PC world.
<popey> even that librem fully free software laptop has a bit of binary in the firmware
<ogra_> well, looking at that opensource laptop thing on kickstarter shows that s/barely//
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> *snap*
<popey> :)
<pmcgowan> popey, whats in the new clock app?
<ogra_> two pointers :)
<nik90> pmcgowan: http://pad.ubuntu.com/kY99vztlmS
<ogra_> one is larger than the other
<nik90> pmcgowan: couple of bug fixes.. that's about it
<popey> dammit, beat me to it :)
<nik90> popey: sry, clock is a proprietary word belonging to me :P
<popey> haha
<popey> yeah, you hilight on clock, i hilight on marmite
<popey> each to their own.
<nik90> hehe
<pmcgowan> thanks nik90
<nik90> yw
<popey> pmcgowan: given jibel +1'ed it I mailed dpm asking to upload to the store.
<popey> (but don't know when that will happen).
<pmcgowan> popey, very good
<nik90> popey: how do you name the pad like http://pad.ubuntu.com/WeatherRebootTasks ?
<popey> you visit the page with that url, it asks you if you want to make the page
<popey> e.g. visit http://pad.ubuntu.com/PopeyIsAwesome and you'll be promted to make the pad
<popey> surprisingly that pad doesn't already exist.
<popey> unfathomable.
<nik90> ah..I will try that next time
<nik90> not anymore..it exists
<popey> \o/
<popey> Praise Thor!
<popey> nik90: what version of ubuntu you running to get that nice automagic schroot update thing you posted?
<nik90> popey: 14.04
<popey> !
<popey> I'm on 14.10 and I don't get that.
<davmor2> marmite see if it's true
<popey> shush you
<nik90> hmm, I have qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu 3.1.1+15.04.20150123-0ubuntu1~0trusty2 installed
<popey>   Installed: 3.1.1+14.10.20141020-0ubuntu1
<nik90> popey: the update came yesterday nite
<popey> wonder if 14.04 and 15.04 are supported only
<popey> that would suck a bit.
<nik90> do you have ubuntu-sdk ppa?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: from the description here would you say if I hit skip in the wifi setup page that the wifi is not setup?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1363400  if so test fails :(  but on a plus side it does wait till it has connected now :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1363400 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "[wizard] allows to "Continue" without connecting to network" [High,In progress]
<popey> nik90: ah, looks like it was commented out by an upgrade. Good spot
<nik90> popey: ah, nice
<popey> thanks!
<nik90> yw
<popey> given I upgraded to utopic some time ago, I'm expecting quite a bit of change :)
<popey> wheee, lots of new stuff....
<nik90> :)
<pmcgowan> davmor2, did not follow you, if you hit skip it would not set up the wifi, unless you asked it to connect but didnt wait for the continue
<davmor2> pmcgowan: so if I click on my ap add my password but hit skip before the continue button appears should it not setup the wifi,  that was how I read it in the bug description
<pmcgowan> davmor2, did you hit connect in the pssword prompt
<pmcgowan> if so then its too late and its just a race to get the button changed
<davmor2> pmcgowan: okay that's all I needed to know then, thanks
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ok
<Majmun> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hv_ChWx1zn0
#ubuntu-touch 2015-01-25
<ahoneybun> I had a flickering issue again, and again a reboot fixed it
<manoja> Hi, I'm installing ubuntu in my nexus 4, and "ubuntu-device-flash --channel=devel --bootstrap" taking  long time
<manoja> any idea ?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-25
<k1l_> what cables/dongles/adapters do i need to plug my n4 into dockmode?
<dobey> k1l_: slimport mhl for the hdmi, and bt kb/mouse if you mean for the "convergence" mode when docked
<k1l_> hmm, dont have a bt mouse.
<andywork> dobey: does it really have to be an mhl adapter?
<k1l_> iirc i saw some pictures with some otg cables using a usb mouse?
<dobey> andywork: as opposed to what?
<andywork> some new version that doesn't require external power for the adapter
<dobey> k1l_: yeah, on the device afaik. i'm not sure mhl+usb are doable on the slimport. but i'm not 100% certain.
<k1l_> dobey: a right
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> "mhl slimport adapter" search on amazon shows me lots of things that don't have external power adapters
<andywork> ok, then perhaps i am wrong
<Elleo> dobey: aren't mhl and slimport different things? I thought they were competing standards, so you'd either have an MHL adaptor or a slimport adapter depending on the device (slimport for nexus 4)
<dobey> Elleo: i have no idea about that. afaik, micro usb is micro usb
<dobey> i guess http://www.tested.com/tech/android/457205-mhl-vs-slimport/ answers it
<andywork> i did a quick search, "SlimPort is an alternative to Mobile High Definition Link (MHL)"
<dobey> Elleo: i guess the answer is "everybody really wants miracast anyway"
<Elleo> dobey: maybe, I'm not certain miracast will be that great for desktop style usage due to the increased latency; it's good for streaming videos and stuff to a display, but I'm not sure it'll be as good as MHL or SlimPort for more interactive usage
<Elleo> I'd be very happy if I'm wrong about that though
<k1l_> Elleo: with todays hardware or in general?
<dobey> Elleo: eh, i don't know enough about all the wireless video or usb-to-whatever options to say much more about it. it's not something i'm likely to ever use anyway. i'm more interested in system integration features
<Elleo> k1l_: not sure, I wouldn't rule anything out in terms of improvements being made, but the primary aim of the standard was multimedia display rather than interactive use, so I doubt latency gets that much attention
<k1l_> ah ok
<Elleo> k1l_: it only takes a small amount of latency for things like mouse movements to feel really awkward
<Elleo> but I don't know how much can be tweaked from the ubuntu side
<dobey> Elleo: well, the stereo in my truck has some thing where it can use miracast from the phone, and bluetooth, to do things. that doesn't have a mouse pointer though, just uses the stereo for the touch screen to tap on things and such
<dobey> i don't know how well it works either though
<dobey> but anyway
<Elleo> yeah, from a bit of googling it sounds like while most adapters have pretty awful latency (300ms - 3000ms) there are some very low latency ones
<Elleo> so it seems possible to do low latency stuff with miracast
<dobey> can't do too much with my nexus 5 anyway, without bluetooth
<Elleo> anyway, I should get to bed :)
<dobey> yeah. it's horribly cold here, so i think it's time to go bury myself for the night
<delijati> app publish is down "Service unavailable. Please try again later"
<V99> hi everyone
<JamesTait> Good evening all!  Have a rotten Monday, and a terrible Opposite Day! 😃
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> is there a way to transmit the display wireless from my phone? (MX4)
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: transmit?
<zzarr> lotuspsychje, what I meant was connect a external display over a wireless protocol
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: you want to stream something from your phone to another screen over wifi?
<zzarr> lotuspsychje, yes, I wish to have a desktop environment on an external monitor over a wireless connection
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: how about you wait for the convergence to happen? but i think that will be over cable
<zzarr> lotuspsychje, but if I understand it correctly convergence is coming in the next update
<lotuspsychje> i think that will be in OTA9 indeed
<zzarr> sadly my phone don't have the possibility to connect an external monitor via cable
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: mx4 does have an usb right?
<zzarr> yes, but no HDMI support
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: i think some devices will be able to convergence over the usb port with adapter
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: but not sure about mx4, dont shoot me ok :p
<zzarr> the MX4 don't have any support for MHL
<zzarr> (HDMI over USB)
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: ah, then im not sure mate
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: we soon all will know whats gonna happen on ota9
<zzarr> yes
<zzarr> maybe Aethercast is the answer
<delijati> app publish is not working anymore
<lotuspsychje> delijati: file a bug or find an existing bug?
<robin-hero> MX4 doesn't support SlimPort or MHL, so you can't connect to an external monitor via cable. But Canonical is working on a wireless solution: https://launchpad.net/aethercast
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: tnx for the info mate
<robin-hero> np
<tathhu> :o
<delijati> @lotuspsychje alread did
<zzarr> robin-hero, I knew that SlimPort and MHL don't work, but do you know if aethercast will be available in OTA-9?
<robin-hero> zarr, certainly not, it is still in a very early stage, maybe the end of the year. but this is only a speculation, I'm not a Canonical employee
<delijati> @lotuspsychje https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/1537656
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1537656 in Developer registration portal "Ubuntu store upload not working" [Undecided,New]
<robin-hero> zzarr, ^
<robin-hero> zzarr, There's a lot of work to do: https://plus.google.com/+PopescuSorin/posts/hjpu8q2oCMy
<zzarr> thanks robin-hero, but I hope I will be able to install a alpha/beta sometime
<robin-hero> zzarr, I hope that so, because my main phone is a Bq Aquaris E4.5, and that also doesn't support SlimPort...
<lotuspsychje> delijati: not sure mate, idle here a bit until devs awake they might know
<delijati> lotuspsychje: ack
<zzarr> just flip the monitor 90 degree to the right ;)
<zzarr> look what I found https://github.com/meizuosc/m75/tree/master/mediatek/kernel/drivers/mhl/driver/mhl_tx_drv
<BlackJohnny> Hello! I could use a hint on what reference to check in order to learn what to do when my main ubuntu-touch process is placed in background
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: what do you mean process?
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, I am working with the camera from my app and eventually it freezes and does not release anymore the camera an you need a reboot of the phone in order to recover from this situation
<BlackJohnny> eventually, if it is placed in the background with "alt-tab"
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: wich phone is this?
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, i got the behavior on both BQ and MX4
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, and it is only after a few switches
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: updated to ota8?
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, 8.5, and it is an app already on the store and some users are complaining about this behaviour
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: wich app?
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, and it is not happening so often but it is not ok
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, aieye
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: maybe file a new bug for aieye or find and existing one?
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, file a new bug to who? :)
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: check the bug link in our topic mate :p
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, I read that this is an architecture decision and somehow you need to take care of the state
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, but I dont know where is this documented
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: ah i see you are the writer of this app?
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, yes :)
<lotuspsychje> cool :p
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: well filing a bug could be relevant for others to troubleshoot right
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: if an app freezes the system, we should at least know why...
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, not the entire system but it blocks the access to the camera even for the default camera app
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: you have the camera app enabled in system settings right?
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, I do
<lotuspsychje> app permission camera
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, I will dig more into the documentation
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: i would file a new bug...
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, it is working ok most of the time :)
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, ok, thanks
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: have you tried also a reset to defaults and try aieye?
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, that I have not tried
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: as maintainer, i would advise that :p
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: to be sure its not solved
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, I will do that but I have the feeling I need to release the camera when my app is sent to background
<BlackJohnny> lotuspsychje, thanks
<lotuspsychje> BlackJohnny: maybe you should talk to app creators that use the camera app also? they might know
<delijati> app store publish is down
<beuno> delijati, how so?
<beuno> looks fine
<delijati> beuno: https://bugs.launchpad.net/developer-portal/+bug/1537656
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1537656 in Developer registration portal "Ubuntu store upload not working" [Undecided,New]
<beuno> delijati, did you try again?  :)
<beuno> matiasb, ^
<delijati> beuno: a minute ago
 * matiasb looks
<matiasb> delijati, hmm... just tried here, without issues, let me check your particular case
<delijati> matiasb: i try it again maybe my screenshots are to big ?
<delijati> too
<matiasb> delijati, I think that shouldn't interfere, but maybe you can try uploading without the screenshots and adding them later
<delijati> matiasb: ok i try it
<delijati> matiasb: its still not working :/
<delijati> matiasb: should i try a different browser im using firefox ?
<matiasb> delijati, ok :-/ browser shouldn't make a difference, I'm checking if I can find anything related to your case
<delijati> matiasb: ack
<CheeryLee> Hey, guys! Where should I flash the Ubuntu Touch tarball? In which folder?
<CheeryLee> Earlier I flashed it in /system library. It was 2013. But how now?
<CheeryLee> Oops... I want to say folder, not library
<CheeryLee> Is anybody here?
<matiasb> delijati, afaict, it seems there is some conflict with your package version and previous uploads; I'd try to re-upload your package with an updated version number, and check if that works
<CheeryLee> Can you help me with flashing the system image?
<delijati> matiasb: hmm ok but there is not app listet under https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/ -> "You have no packages."
<matiasb> delijati, right, you still need to upload it as a new package, but updating the version number in your package may fix the problem (from what I can check, your upload may be conflicting with a previous failed one), since upgrading the version number will process it as a completely new binary
<delijati> matiasb: ahh ok thanks i give that a try
<delijati> matiasb: btw. it there a more "cli" way of uploading a click app?
<matiasb> delijati, yes, you can take a look at click-toolbelt, https://launchpad.net/click-toolbelt
<delijati> matiasb: ahh perect exactly what i was searching for :)
<n4fa> Is there any way to delete cookies from webbrowser-app?
<matv1> I remember there was a telegram irc channel fr ubuntu cli. Is it still active? if yes whats the channelname?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | matv1
<ubot5> matv1: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<lotuspsychje> matv1: seems like its ##telegram
<matv1> lotuspsychje cheers :)
<delijati> matiasb: i got error while using click_toolbelt i've added tickets for that .. now i try to upload it it again through the form
<matv1> lotuspsychje but thats not it :(
<lotuspsychje> matv1: alis doesnt give much more im affraid
<lotuspsychje> matv1: ##irc-telegram and #telegram small chans
<delijati> matiasb: through the form it worked now ... thanks
<matv1> yeah i used my irc client to do a channel search. I supose it does the same as alis does. it gives me a bunch of results but its not there
<matv1> i am sure it existed at some point
<matiasb> delijati, ack, great! and thank you too
<delijati> matiasb: just one more question; when can i expect my app to be published (reviewed)
<mcphail> delijati: if your app passes automatic review, it is usually published in a few seconds
<matiasb> delijati, right, it seems yours didn't pass the checks though
<delijati> mcphail: ahh i see "Automated review found 1 errors and 0 warnings."
<mcphail> delijati: that ill need to be fixed before it can be published
<mcphail> *will
<delijati> matiasb: can i see this error somewhere ?
<matiasb> delijati, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/click-apps/4389/rev/1/
<delijati> matiasb: should be that pyc file removed ?
<delijati> matiasb: lint_control_architecture_valid_contents hmm
<delijati> matiasb: ok i see i have to edit the "architectures" manifest.json
<delijati> matiasb: done; thanks for your help
<matiasb> delijati, there you go, I see you got it published, great :)
<delijati> matiasb: first qml app :)
<peto> hi, is someone working on ROM for N7000?
<peto> nobody?
<dobey> peto: at least probably nobody whom is currently on-line in this channel and has seen your question. check the xda-dev forums perhaps. we don't keep a general tally of who is working on what ports, in this channel at least.
<peto> dobey: ok thanks, i have a look, but cant find nobody :)
<dobey> peto: then i guess nobody is doing it. so go ahead and do it yourself. :)
<peto> dobey: i dont know , whether i can to this :)
<dobey> peto: the porting guide is linked in the topic
<peto> dobey: must I have AOSP for the N7000? can you say me?
<dobey> yes
<peto> dobey: thanks
<Niju> Has anyone set up Fruux for calendar/contacts on their UT?
<Niju> Would I need to set up a crontab for auto syncing?
<strixdio> anyone know if it is possible to chromecast netflix, youtube, and other media from ubuntu-touch?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-26
<vayan> Can we still find meizu mx4 in Europe ?
<MCMic> Is there a gesture for closing the displayed application? I know I can switch by swiping from the right but I need two actions to close it. Is there a shortcut I’m not aware about?
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/here-s-what-s-new-in-the-ubuntu-touch-ota-9-update-for-ubuntu-phones-499419.shtml
<lotuspsychje> lookin good guys!
<zzarr> lotuspsychje, very nice, very nice indeed
<zzarr> I wonder.... if the MX4 lacks the hardware to output MHL, why is this here? https://github.com/meizuosc/m75/tree/master/mediatek/kernel/drivers/mhl/driver/mhl_tx_drv
<lotuspsychje> zzarr: really dont know mate, i have bq myself..
<zzarr> no need to tell me that it haven't been updated lately, I can see that my self
<zzarr> the reason I'm so interested in connecting my MX4 to an external display is that... yea, it's about 2 3 times faster than my stationary computer
<zzarr> I think it's the same with the BQ devices (lacks MHL)
 * tathhu needs working bluetooth in nexus7, then it's time to say goodbye for a laptop
<tathhu> or that rumored bq tablet..
<tathhu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluetooth-touch/+bug/1502524
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1502524 in bluetooth-touch (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth - Ubuntu Touch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<robin-hero> sil2100, hi, I read your mail last night, and you wrote there will be no delay for OTA-9, is this mean that the OTA-9 will be release tomorrow?
<sil2100> robin-hero: hey! Yes, that is the current expectation :)
<robin-hero> thanks, this would be awesome \o/ :)
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Tuesday, and happy Australia Day! 😃
<V99> and tomorrow ota :D
<lotuspsychje> yayyy
<lotuspsychje> you guys rocknroll!
<victor_bq> Hi all!
<victor_bq> quick question =)
<victor_bq> I'm in rc 242
<victor_bq> with krillin and I found something strange in camera
<victor_bq> in camera settings, when selecting 4:3 and 16:9 MP shown are incorrect
<victor_bq> I think
<davmor2> victor_bq: will take a look, thanks for highlighting
<victor_bq> davmor2 great! Would it be better if I look for it on Launchpad and report it if it's not reported yet¿ :)
<teve> on my vegetahd only option available is 16:9 (19.5MP)
<victor_bq> that's wrong too
<victor_bq> krillin has 8Mpx sensor and vegeta 13Mpx
<victor_bq> u're in rc to ?
<teve> yep
<victor_bq> would be great having that Mpx haha interpolated =)
<davmor2> victor_bq: hmmmm so just tested the rc image on krillin, I get too different sized images 2448x4352 and 3168x4224
<robin-hero> for me N4 shows 4:3 (8MP) on rc-proposed
<davmor2> victor_bq: is it that the MP reported are just incorrect
<jibel> Kaleo, ^ do you know why the MPx reported by the camera do not correspond to the resolution of the sensors? (8Mpx and 5Mpx)
<jibel> on krillin
<Kaleo> jibel, yes
<Kaleo> jibel, for krillin there is 2 resolutions for each sensor
<Kaleo> jibel, the native one and the "interpolated" one
<Kaleo> jibel, the second one is sold by BQ as a feature
<Kaleo> jibel, and we made the decision to keep it
<jibel> victor_bq, ^ does it answer your question?
<jibel> thanks Kaleo
<Kaleo> victor_bq, http://www.bq.com/es/aquaris-e4-5 "8Mpx - 13Mpx interpolados (Dual flash y autofocus)"  "5Mpx - 8Mpx interpolados"
<Kaleo> victor_bq, maybe it's a little sparsely sourced, if you have more info about it, let me know
<davmor2> Kaleo: so one question, 2448x4352 I assume is the 8MP mode if you take only the 1000's but is just of 10MP in reality is that a normal thing? Do the manufacturers just round down?
<davmor2> s/of/over
<Kaleo> davmor2, where do you get the 2448x4352 ?
<victor_bq> Kaleo, the specs about interpolated MPx in E4.5 are only in Android FW as far as I know, as well as the specs in E5
<davmor2> Kaleo: from the image data that I took in the different modes
<Kaleo> davmor2, I'm going to guess you are using the default settings of the camera, that you did not touch the aspect ratio in the bottom edge panel?
<victor_bq> If Ubuntu camera app has MPX interpolated implemented that's ok
<Kaleo> davmor2, right, that's 16:9, the default
<Kaleo> davmor2, which is unrelated to the announced resolution
<davmor2> Kaleo: 2448x4352 and 3168x4224 were the too different sizes in EOG
<Kaleo> davmor2, if you select 4:3 in the settings of the camera you'll get the "announced" 13.4MP
<davmor2> two even
<victor_bq> but the HW camera specs are 8MPx rear and 5 MPx front
<victor_bq> for E4.5
<Kaleo> victor_bq, right, since we are using part of the Android FW for the camera, I figured we could use the same interpolated resolutions
<Kaleo> victor_bq, I'm not sure actually
<Kaleo> victor_bq, would need to speak with the BQ engineer that did the interpolation bit
<Kaleo> victor_bq, if you have his/her contact
<victor_bq> I guess I can get it for you ;)
<Kaleo> :=)
<victor_bq> give me some minutes =)
<Kaleo> davmor2, you see the aspect ratio setting right? you know which one I mean?
<davmor2> Kaleo: yes, and 4:3 (13.4MP) which match the interop spec, and then 16:9 (10.4) which doesn't should be 8 and 13 according to the spec right?  But I assume we are giving the resolution that we are receiving from the file ie 10.4 and 13.x right
<davmor2> 10.7 even
<davmor2> Kaleo: our idea of resolution seems to match the image not the spec given, and on the front camera you have 16:9 (8.3MP) which again is probably correct by the image taken but is in the spec at 5 MP
<victor_bq> davmor2, that's make more sense to me now :)
<Kaleo> davmor2, no
<Kaleo> davmor2, it's way simpler
<davmor2> Kaleo: oh okay
<Kaleo> davmor2, 4:3 is the native aspect ratio of the back camera sensor
<Kaleo> davmor2, the obvious thing to do is to use that sensor at the maximum resolution allowed with an aspect  ratio of 4:3, which should be 8MPx
<Kaleo> davmor2, now, because of the interpolation feature, it turns out this max resolution is 13MPx
<Kaleo> davmor2, which is exactly what you get today when you set the camera setting to 4:3
<davmor2> Kaleo: ah so the 16:9 which is the only mode available on the front camera is in interpolation mode then right
<Kaleo> davmor2, and by 13MPx I mean 13.4MPx
<Kaleo> davmor2, right
<Kaleo> davmor2, now the front camera sensor is a bit peculiar
<Kaleo> davmor2, it's native resolution has an aspect ratio of 16:9 IIRC
<Kaleo> davmor2, and as you said we use the max resolution available with that aspect ratio, the interporlated resolution
<Kaleo> davmor2, now the reason why we sometimes have a second different aspect ratio selected by default
<Kaleo> davmor2, is that we want the camera to fill up the entire screen (which in case of BQ's is 16:9)
<davmor2> Kaleo: that clears that up then thanks :)
<Kaleo> :)à
<victor_bq> thanks kaleo for the clarification :)
<davmor2> Kaleo: on a plus side our reported MP's match the image sizes so as far as I am concerned we are all good, I just didn't understand the discrepancy between Size reported on site vs actual size :)
<Kaleo> davmor2, ah right  :)
 * mcphail thinks a camera should take photos in 6:4 ratio by default
<davmor2> mcphail: wash you mouth out with soapy water ;)
<mcphail> davmor2: I'm serious. Any other resolution for photos is a pain. It's the de facto standard
<mcphail> Every print shop and every frame will have a 6" x 4" variant
<mcphail> 16x9 is becoming more common, I'll admit, but isn't what your granny would buy
<davmor2> mcphail: that's not a 6:4 ratio though, that's a 3:2 ratio :P
<mcphail> :)
<davmor2> mcphail: and technically 3:2 didn't match the old film ratio either which I'm sure was 4:3 to make it commercially viable for the film and camera industry of the time :)
<mcphail> davmor2: no - fame size on 35mm film was 24x36mm I think
<mcphail> *frame
<mcphail> Same as full-frame digital cameras today
<mcphail> cine 35mm was always 4:3, but still was 6:4 (or 3:2 if you must)
<sil2100> dpm: ping :)
<dpm> hey
<davmor2> sneaks up on mzanetti in a different channel and BOO!
<mzanetti> :)
<sil2100> mariogrip: hey!
<mariogrip> sil2100: Hi!
<zirafinu> hi every one i am looking for a neat swype keyboard for touchscreens under linux
<zirafinu> i heard that ubuntu-touch has one but i am not sure where to find its name
<davmor2> zirafinu: ubuntu-keyboard but it isn't swype style yet that is to come
<zirafinu> ahh ok sorry to bother you
<mardy> davidcalle: hi! I've got a newbie question: how do I build the click for a scope from the command line?
<mardy> davidcalle: if I run "make install", all files are installed on /
<davidcalle> mardy: I really don't know, I've only used the sdk to work with clicks, pstolowski ? ^
<pstolowski> mardy, davidcalle run 'click-buddy' from the top-level dir of the scope source
 * mardy tries
<davidcalle> Oooh, this is neat
 * mardy hugs pstolowski 
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: I am lloking to start developing apps for the Ubuntu Phone...I see you use the SDK so I wanted to ping you. Are there any good guides that you know of?
<tsimonq2> *looking
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: what language are you into?
<jgdx> seb128, hey, you around? If I build-dep on libgnome-desktop-3-dev, any way of figuring out what the binary depends on?
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: what can I choose from?
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: there is a great opportunity right now if you are into JS
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: I'm fluent :)
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: nice! https://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<tsimonq2> Oh! I heard about this!
<seb128> jgdx, apt-cache show <binary>?
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: (great opportunity in the sense "stuff to win" :) )
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: what if I don't have an app idea? :P
<tsimonq2> :D
<seb128> jgdx, but if you want indirect depends easiest is to install it in a pbuilder or such
<jgdx> seb128, rather, I want to know what I am supposed to put in the binary section of debian/control..
<jgdx> seb128, installing my uss deb right now produses dependency errors
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: there is a live Q&A about this contest on thursday, I'm pretty sure live commenters on IRC will come up with suggestions :)
<seb128> jgdx, sorry but I'm not sure to follow
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: well I am a teen so for me to participate it would have to be late UTC :)
<seb128> jgdx, what sort of errors?
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: when is it?
<jgdx> seb128, that makes two of us. Let me try again: I've added libgnome-desktop-3-dev as a build dep in System Settings. Trying to install that .deb gives me these [1] errors. [1] http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14671976/
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: 17 UTC
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: blog post incoming today with more details about it. But even if you miss it, it will be recorded.
<seb128> jgdx, oh, use apt
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: ahh okay, thanks :)
<jgdx> seb128, and trying to install libgnome-desktop-3-10 gives another dep error, that I need to install gnome-desktop3-data. I can install both fine, but do both have to be in debian/control for the binary?
<seb128> dpkg doesn't resolve depends
<seb128> no
<seb128> just list what you need
<seb128> apt takes care of resolving the depends
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: I might participate :D
<jgdx> seb128, aah. Thanks, seb. The -dev package deps on all of that.
<seb128> jgdx, yw!
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: can I put my app on Github while I am working on it, or does it have to be private code? and when does it end?
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: sure, that's up to you :) It ends february 29th
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: ok, I was just making sure that it wasn't against the rules
<edude03> Hello everyone - sorry if this question has been asked a million time, but is it possible to build ubuntu touch on the latest AOSP or does it have to be the 4.2.2 branch?
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: can I work with a team?
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: as in, is it against the rules?
<davidcalle> tsimonq2: sure, it can be a team entry if you are fine with splitting prizes if you win :)
<peto> hi, why i cant unlock my N7000? can you help me?
<_Sponge> QUESTION: If I buy this Nexus7,2013 4G device and put Ubuntu Touch on it, can I use it as a Wifi Hotspot ? (Noob question)
<_Sponge> Here's the device: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Google-Nexus-7-2013-32GB-WiFi-LTE-Black-Unlocked-Android-6-0-1-Marshmallow-/161957511931
<_Sponge> popey, ping
<_Sponge> still here, waiting.
<pmcgowan> _Sponge, yes that should work although suport for that device may not be extended much longer
<pmcgowan> official support that is
<_Sponge> pmcgowan: Should I wait for the convergence phone for a real 4G wifi Hotspot phone then ? Just to be sure of the support side of things ?
<pmcgowan> _Sponge, a newer device would be better as thats near end of life
<pmcgowan> and that was always a reference not a true OEM product
<_Sponge> pmcgowan: Your probably right as this website :
<_Sponge> https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/ubuntu-for-devices/devices/
<_Sponge> says nothing for "4G" device side of things for the Nexus 7 4G.
<_Sponge> (2013)  that is.
<_Sponge> pmcgowan:  I'm waiting for the "Mir Integration Launch" when I think 4K phone shall be coming along nicely, I think ...
<_Sponge> I shall be a convergence phone,
<_Sponge> multi-boot it with Android & Ubuntu ...
<_Sponge> and add my Android apps appropriately.
 * mcphail thinks life is too short for a dual-boot phone
<_Sponge> Do you think the new Phone will run  Android aswell ?
<mcphail> I'd hope not. Why would I want precious disk space used by android?
<popey> _Sponge, pong
<_Sponge> popey, It's pretty much sorted now - just wanna know if the 4G element of the Nexus 7 2013 was fully operational as a wifi hotspot ? yur thoughts ?
<mhall119> mariogrip: ping
<_Sponge> hi mhall119
<mariogrip> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> hi _Sponge
<popey> _Sponge, don't think we ever enabled 4G on that
<popey> hello mhall119
<popey> good flight?
<_Sponge> mhall119: Did Tuesday's Q&A #ubuntuonair go ahead as planned ?
<mariogrip> How was ubucon popey mhall119?
<mhall119> mariogrip: would you be available tomorrow for a catchup call with me, dpm and Alfonso at the the normal time?
<popey> mariogrip, great! Got your mail, need to digest and reply. sorry I haven't yet
<mhall119> popey: yup, how was your flight?
<popey> super
<mariogrip> mhall119: Yes, that's perfect :)
<_Sponge> popey, Someone was saying that support could reach End Of Life soon for that model. Is this correct ?
<popey> mariogrip, people liked playing with my One Plus One last week ;)
<mhall119> mariogrip: great
<popey> _Sponge, which model?
<_Sponge> N72013
<mariogrip> popey: :D
<popey> _Sponge, news to me
<_Sponge> ok, fair enough - someone said incorrectly, then.
<_Sponge> popey, I can't find the Launchjpad bug to enable 4G on the N7-2013 4G model, couldn't lend a hand finding it could you ?
<popey> Not sure there is even a bug for that
<_Sponge> thats probably why then.
<popey> Looks like it might work actually
<popey> https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-phone/msg06945.html
<popey> Don't know if anyone in the company has one of those, so chances are it's not well tested
<_Sponge> ok, not sure if it'll get all the OTA updates either, but hey ho.
<mhall119> I think we only targeted the wifi version of the N7
<_Sponge> Hmmm...
<_Sponge> I should raise a bug, I guess, on Launchpad.
<mariogrip> mhall119: what's the status on "device alias" implementation?
<_Sponge> popey, When, probably shall Mir arrive on an OTA update ?
<popey> eh?
<popey> Mir is already default on the phone.
<_Sponge> Mir on the phone.
<_Sponge> oh ok.
<_Sponge> sorry :O
 * _Sponge pokes popey about snapchat on convergence phone :-)
<popey> You'd have to ask snapchat
<mhall119> mariogrip: I haven't spoken to sergiusens or slangasek about it since mentioning it to them last week (on account of UbuCon/SCALE)
<mariogrip> mhall119: ack
<_Sponge> mhall119: Did you ask JonoB. about coming onto the Q&A at the UbuCon.us ?
<mhall119> mariogrip: what's the branch you made for ubuntu-device-flash/
<mhall119> _Sponge: I barely had a change to talk with him actually, I was hoping to chat about many things and just never had the chance
<mariogrip> https://code.launchpad.net/~mariogrip/ubuntu-system-image/device-alias && https://code.launchpad.net/~mariogrip/goget-ubuntu-touch/device-alias
<_Sponge> mhall119: Oh nuts.
 * _Sponge tutts at mhall119
<mhall119> mariogrip: thanks, I've added them both to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/goget-ubuntu-touch/+bug/1464754 and also market it as affecting goget-ubuntu-touch
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1464754 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "Support for Device aliases" [Undecided,New]
<mariogrip> mhall119: ack
<mhall119> mariogrip: are you still working on those branches, or are they ready to be proposed for merging?
<mariogrip> mhall119: they are ready
<mcphail> Apparently we're due a new OTA very soon. I'll be sad to see OTA8.5 go. It has been the most stable smartphone experience I've had since the days of Symbian. Well done ladies/gents.
<k1l_> you mean its the windows xp from ubuntu touch? :)
<mcphail> ha!
<mcphail> k1l_: you know if you say windows xp three times it reinstalls on your computer?
<k1l_> hihi
<mcphail> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-35412892 - and Ubuntu phone sales last year were the biggest in history. Coincidence? I think not ;)
<k1l_> hehe
<_Sponge> popey, Which is the best Nexus-device that has '4G' support with Ubuntu touch ?
<ahoneybun> _Sponge, Nexus 5?
<_Sponge> right-oh
<ahoneybun> only the Nexus 4 and Nexus 5 are supported atm
<dobey> _Sponge: nexus 4 has 4g if you use the old radio from before it was disabled
<ahoneybun> true
<edude03> Does the nexus 5 support convergence with OTA 9?
<matv1> _Sponge but you will get poor sound in calls in return if I remember correctly  :)
<ahoneybun> I think the N5 has MHL support
<edude03> It does
<edude03> I guess that's the only way - no miracast or UDL support I guess
<dobey> slimport i guess, not mhl
<dobey> but nexus 5 is not an officially supported device
<dobey> bluetooth doesn't work on it, so it's going to be hard using the slimport adapter with a bt kb/mouse to demo convergence on a nexus 5
<edude03> rekt
<edude03> hmm dobey what version of UT is bluetooth broken in? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bluetooth/TouchBluez5Testing leads me to believe it might work if I use a nightly
<dobey> it's not "broken" exactly
<dobey> bluetooth has never worked on the nexus 5
<edude03> hm :/
<edude03> Seems like Canonical and Partners don't want me to have a UT device
<dobey> the nexus 5 has never been an officially supported device.
<dobey> the nexus 4 is though
<edude03> I know but the nexus 4 is.... 3 years old now?
<edude03> I feel like I can't expect much from it / it wouldn't be a good device to demo convergence on
<ahoneybun> it is a great device for it I think
<edude03> If there was something more modern that I could flash I'd pick it up on my home tonigh
<edude03> *tonight
<dobey> you mean like all the existing demos that are running on it?
<ahoneybun> well all the convergence pics and videos are of the nexus 4 so...
<dobey> the nexus 5 is 2.25 years old too
<edude03> dobey yeah I know but I can't buy the Meizu MX4 anywhere, the BQ 4.5/5 aren't very powerful either, The N7 is too big, the 1+1 doesn't have HDMI out
<edude03> The pickings are extremely thin
<dobey> edude03: the bq 4.5/5 and mx4 don't do mhl either
<edude03> Right
<edude03> I'd buy a MX4 just to play with if I could find it though
<dobey> well i've been using a nexus 5 with ubuntu for about 2 years now
<ahoneybun> god I need bluetooth in my life too much for that
<dobey> official support would be nice, as would bleutooth, but eh, it works pretty well as a phone
<edude03> bluetooth is a necessity for convergence apparently though
<edude03> Is 16.04 still based on AOSP 4.2.2 by the way?
<dobey> i think some people are expecting way more out of having a phone appear on a large screen as a traditional pc interface, than they are going to get
<dobey> i guess it's 4.4, but yes, it's still 4.x
<dobey> not 5.x yet
<edude03> I'm possibly one of them
<ahoneybun> the 1+1 port is getting rebased on 5.x I believe
<ahoneybun> trying to fix the current issues that way
<dobey> ahoneybun: there's general work to make stuff work on 5.x, because 5.x is needed for 64-bit and various other things
<ahoneybun> oh
<dobey> and i guess the cost of 64-bit chips has come down enough that there's a larger market shift to it happening
<edude03> hmm
<edude03> I wish the CM porting guide was out
<edude03> I'd take a stab at it if I knew where to start
<dobey> what CM porting guide?
<edude03> Word around the web is that one is coming one day
<mcphail> dobey: there is one promised on the AOSP porting guide. Has never appeared, though
<dobey> oh, well CM is based on AOSP, so i guess it should be pretty obvious what to do there
<dobey> i don't see what good a secondary guide that says to do the exact same stuff, would be
<edude03> same deal
<edude03> If I had a device that could run a new version of CM or AOSP (like the nexus 6) there isn't a guide that describes how to go from that to UT
<dobey> uh, the porting guide describes exactly that
<matv1> popey did you say you have a oneplus one running a ut port?
<popey> i do
<matv1> cool
<matv1> who maintains it?
<matv1> popey I remember news of it being ported early in 2015. I didnt realize it is still being maintained. Is it up to date?
<popey> mariogrip maintains it
<mariogrip> matv1: jup, I'm working on getting the android base to 5.1
<matv1> mariogrip thats pretty neat.
<matv1> where do you have the image hosted?
<mariogrip> http://system-image.ubuntu.com/
<mariogrip> http://system-image.ubports.com/
<dobey> really?
<dobey> oh ok
<mariogrip> The last one
<dobey> yeah, i was going to say :)
<mariogrip> Copy pate error :P
<mariogrip> Paste*
<matv1> mariogrip found it, thanks
<matv1> I noticed fairphone 2 has same cpu gpu
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-27
<int_ua> I've just installed Ubuntu on Nexus 4 with a compeletely broken touchscreen. Any advice on how can I get past the welcome screen?
<mcphail> int_ua: What do you really hope to achieve?? Without touch, you're stuck
<mcphail> int_ua: not sure if you could even use that as a server
<int_ua> Also, the wiki page is empty and it's not redirected to the new page that I've found in the history of changes.
<mcphail> "the" wiki page?
<int_ua> mcphail: Currently, just trying what it can do
<int_ua> mcphail: Oh, sorry, the Install wiki page
<int_ua> USB mouse connected with OTG cable is not even powered yet. And dmesg contains stack trace from /build/linux-mako-KtaydK/linux-mako-3.4.0/kernel/smp.c:320 smp_call_function_single+0xbc/0x1c8()
<mcphail> the install wiki page isn't blank here. Takes a second or 2 to load, though.
<int_ua> I didn't notice the Firefox request to redirect me. Sorry again.
<mcphail> int_ua: not sure if you can do the initial setup without having touch. I suspect this is going to be frustrating
<int_ua> Tried to apt-get dist-upgrade it and it was stuck after stopping bluetooth, when I tried to reboot it by holding power, it stopped booting (just showing google logo forever), had to re-flash it.
<int_ua> mcphail: yes, thanks, I didn't expect much, just experimenting
<mcphail> int_ua: you can get shell without unlocking lock screen and enabling dev mode?
<int_ua> However, it would be great if it could work on devices with broken touchscreen
<int_ua> adb shell
<int_ua> dev mode, of course
<mcphail> int_ua: how did you get dev mode? How did you unlock screen?
<int_ua> Switched off Android, holded Down+Power, then clicked Up and Power
<int_ua> after executing fastbook unlock
<mcphail> won't that just get you into recovery?
<int_ua> that allowed ubuntu-device-flash to work
<mcphail> yep - but how do you enable dev mode when installed if you can't unlock the screen?
<int_ua> mcphail: didn't, had to reflash first time
<int_ua> and now started openssh-server but still can't  login by network
<mcphail> Well, whatever you are doing, good luck. I can't understand your actions. I'm off to bed. Good night
<int_ua> thanks! :)
<dobey> you shouldn't upgrade the device with apt
<dobey> if you want to run a headless server on it, it might be better to figure out how to install an ubuntu-server image onto the device
<int_ua> ok, thanks
<int_ua> I'm not planning to use it for long, just testing
<int_ua> Can't wait until an official device that have a shipping option to Ukraine
<_Sponge> the Ukraine ?
<dobey> hmm, i wonder if i could get android 4.4 onto the pre3
<int_ua> _Sponge: are you trying to insult me?
<int_ua> country names didn't need "the" last time I checked
<dobey> the grand duchy of luxembourg kind of does, in English anyway :)
<dobey> int_ua: i don't think _Sponge was trying to insult, but indeed the question was a bit odd
<int_ua> dobey: didn't know, thanks for the info :)
<_Sponge> Quick price checker : http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ubuntu-bq-Aquaris-E4-5-/191784794554
<_Sponge> £56 to £92 http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&LH_Complete=1&LH_Sold=1&_nkw=Ubuntu+bq&_sop=16
<int_ua> Thanks, but I prefer either to buy from an official source to show some support or at least a phone with native Convergence, whichever comes first
<_Sponge> int_ua: I'm just price-checking, t'is all.
<mcphail> dobey: Luxembourg doesn't have "The" according to UK government
<dobey> mcphail: when UK speak English, i'll let you know :)
<mcphail> dobey: :) - just The Gambia and The Bahamas
<mcphail> https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/country-names/country-names-the-permanent-committee-on-geographical-names-for-british-official-use
<dobey> the congo
<dobey> ;)
<mcphail> I'm sure "the congo" is just as much an insult as "the ukraine" :/
<dobey> mcphail: democratic republic of the congo is the full name of course
<mcphail> Countries which were named after rivers or land-features are often, wrongly, given the definite article
<dobey> mcphail: in English it is fairly common to place "the" in front of countries when referring to them. ie, the United States, the United Kingdom
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> whatever
<dobey> how do i get android 4.4 onto a pre 3
 * mcphail definitely needs to get to bed or back on topic
<int_ua> ok, for some reason openssh don't want to allow password authentication and adb shell can't work with passwd and nano correctly, something wrong with sending newlines. Enough for today. Leaving now, thanks to all.
<dobey> int_ua: use phablet-shell
<int_ua> trying
<dobey> it creates an ssh connection over usb
<int_ua> didn't work without arguments and while investigating I've found this: phablet-config welcome-wizard --disable
<int_ua> Still Permission denied (publickey). Will try to continue tomorrow, maybe with a newer OS image, thanks.
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: is there a limit on how many people can participate in my team for the Scopes Showdown?
<_Sponge> the moon.
<tsimonq2> davidcalle: it seems not after reading the Terms of Entry
<surAj> hi
<surAj> hi
<surAj> in multirom utouch dont show the ota update version number
<surAj> its always showing version 23, 22, 21...... for rtm version
<surAj> version
<surAj> so question is whichone is latest version of utouch on multirom manager
<dobey> latest for what?
<dobey> image numbers are not uniform across channels
<dobey> and i guess the image number is also not aligned with the ota release # for stable channel either
<vayan> How does the Gallery apps sort pictures ? I copied some pictures and I have 3months of picture in one day
<lotuspsychje> anyone received ota9 yet?
<Tm_T> I'm lame and use proposed channel
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: hehe, im on rc proposed on n7 aswell
<lotuspsychje> lets check my bq..
<zetheroo> how often does the wifi poll for networks?
<Kajover> Hi, would it be possible for the Ubuntu team to develop a messenger on the basis of openwhisper's Signal that works on the Ubuntu phone and preferably also on the desktop?
<Kajover> I think that is a very important feature that is missing
<flux__> Kajover, https://uappexplorer.com/app/textsecure.jani
<Kajover> flux_, thank you but it misses the call option. I think I have to rephrase it.. I think it would be great if it became a core app. The iMessage for Ubuntu
<MCMic> Kajover: I’d prefer a native XMPP client :-P
<Kajover> or this but you would need to be online all the time for OTR messaging
<Kajover> and this cannot really be feasible for delayed messages
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Wednesday, and happy Chocolate Cake Day! 🙌 🎂
<davmor2> Kajover: but you already have telegram that will destroy messages for you if you want them uber secure :)
<MCMic> …
<jibel> bonjour pitti
<pitti> bonjour jibel, ça va ? c'était longtemps !
<jibel> pitti, very good thanks. and you?
<pitti> jibel: ça va bien aussi -- en route à Louvain, pour revoir des amis avant FOSDEM ce week-end
<jibel> pitti, ah right, didrocks and seb128 will attend fosdem too?
<pitti> jibel: only didrocks
<pitti> jibel: but also at least xnox, Laney, and larsu
<jibel> pitti, great, say hi from me :)
<pitti> I will!
<jibel> I'm not traveling much recently and didn't met them since a while
<seb128> pitti, I'm probably going to stop by on friday evening
<jibel> pitti, are you still taking care of upower on ubuntu?
<jibel> pitti, there are a couple of bugs on the phone
<pitti> jibel: ish; I hardly have time to look into plumbing stuff, maintaining -proposed and developing the infra takes up most of my time
<pitti> jibel: I saw that I got a phone-related upower bug assigned this morning
<pitti> jibel: not sure when I'll get to that; also, I hope we still have mako images, as that's the only device I have
<jibel> pitti, there are bug 1537668 and bug 1538470
<ubot5> bug 1537668 in Canonical System Image "upower charge history doesn't update when device resumes from suspend" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1537668
<ubot5> bug 1538470 in upower (Ubuntu) "inconsistencies in upower history" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1538470
<jibel> pitti, upower seems to be confused when the phone suspends/resumes and with the state changes too
<jibel> pitti, anyone in foundation who could have a look?
<pitti> jibel: not sure, and I guess if you ask slangasek he'll just punt it back to me anyway :)
<jibel> pitti, okay :)
<pitti> jibel: but this might be reproducible on a desktop too
<jibel> pitti, I couldn't reproduce on desktop, some of the bugs might be due to the battery meter on the phone or the calibration of the battery but I'd like to narrow them down before involving hw people
<pitti> jibel: or better yet, a test case; like, set up a fake battery, SIGSTOP upower, change the battery, SIGCONT upower, send it the "I resumed" dbus signal (I think there is one), and see what happens
<jibel> right, this one should be reproducible, it's the 1rst bug I pasted.
<jibel> I didn't find a test case for the second bug though
<pitti> jibel: capturing grep -r . /sys/class/power_supply/  before and after suspend would be useful
<pitti> jibel: and running "udevadm monitor -e --udev" around suspend
<pitti> jibel: then this captures everythign that upower can see about this device, and would help with understanding/reproducing/writing a test
<pitti> jibel: and I supposed pretty much anyone with that device can do that
<jibel> pitti, it's more or less what I'm doing + the content of /sys/devices/platform/battery_meter for devices that expose it
<pitti> jibel: ah, if you have that already, mind attaching that to #1537668?
<jibel> pitti, okay
<pitti> seb128: I might be in Brussels on Friday for the systemd sprint, but not Friday night
<seb128> pitti, ok, I might come to say hi in the afternoon
<JanC> no beer event for you pitti ?  :)
<robin-hero_> sil2100, Hi, as I see the OTA9 images are already on the system-image server, when can we except the release? :)
<sil2100> robin-hero_: in a few minutes I begin phasing, still writing up the final e-mail ;)
<JanC> they are supposed to be pushed today AFAIK?
<robin-hero_> sil2100, awesome! :) thanks for the info
<JanC> or maybe tomorrow for some
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA-9 phased updates in progress!
<sil2100> If any of you gets the update and finds some critical issue, please be sure to give us a quick heads up on the mailing list :)
<robin-hero_> say that to popey, he always gets the update in the first round :D
<MCMic> How big a download is the update ? (So that I know how much time I’ll need a connection ^^)
<k1l> i think i found the biggest battery consumer on my n4: the old battery itself :X
 * mcphail is considering skipping OTA9 and waiting for OTA9.5, as 8.5 is running so well
<lotuspsychje> ota9 not available on my bq 4.5 @ 12h20 european timezone
<lotuspsychje> ill try later on the day :p
<tathhu> :D
<tathhu> mcphail, dont't want to lose uptime? :P
<JanC> no OTA-9 yet, but I just discovered that there is a FOSDEM schedule app now  :)
<robin-hero_> mcphail, you would make a big mistake, OTA-9 is much better than OTA-8.5 :)
<lotuspsychje> JanC: nice1, wich phone you have?
<ogra_> JanC, whoever wrote it should also create a telegram group and add a link to the app to join it ;) (we just did that at SCaLE .... was a lot of fun that youcould distinctively say who in the creowd owns an ubuntu phone by all the ubuntu notification sounds in the room)
<JanC> https://uappexplorer.com/app/fosdem-qml.delijati / https://github.com/delijati/fosdem-qml
<zetheroo> how often does Ubuntu Touch check for wifi networks?
<davmor2> zetheroo: voodoo and black magic.....I'm guessing are not the answers you are after.....Network manager and wpasupplicant iirc
<davmor2> zetheroo: I think they have a timing of upto 2-3 minutes iirc depending on when you last landed between them
<zetheroo> davmor2: "how often" denotes a question of time, not "how" or "what"
<zetheroo> ok
<ogra_> from experience i'd say it refreshes multiple times per minute though
<zetheroo> orga_: yes, definitely more frequent than every 2 - 3 min
<davmor2> ogra_: between the 2 yes but it can be as long as 2-3 minutes
<zetheroo> but I found it's not as quick with finding new networks on-the-move as Android
<davmor2> ogra_, zetheroo: It depends where in which cycle you disconnect and connect and so on
<zetheroo> davmor2: not sure i follow - if I am connected to a wifi network and then i move out of range of that wifi network what does Ubuntu do?
<davmor2> zetheroo: so network manager aiui scans every x seconds however wpasuplicant can hold a connection to a service for x minutes so if you suspend your device go somewhere else and unsuspend wpasupplicant can still be holding you old connection it will drop that after if finishes it's x minute cycle at which point network manager really scans and finds new ap's
<zetheroo> is that a "feature" ? :D
<davmor2> zetheroo: it a big timing mess that is slowly being sorted, it's because the bits we are using are not designed for mobiles that spend a lot of time asleep but for laptops where effectively suspend is shutdown not an active state
<fati> i have Aquaris E5 Ubuntu Phone, and it stuck at start up, how can i flash my phone, or what else can i do ?
<davmor2> fati: give it a couple of minutes sometimes it is because the apparmor profiles need to build if you have freshly flashed it or just fired it up for the first time
<zetheroo> davmor2: ah I see
<zetheroo> so it's officially a "bug" then and is being sorted out ..
<davmor2> zetheroo: it is being worked on slowly, as it is quite a few deep moving parts and it obviously can't break desktop for 16.04 at the same time and lots of tweaking timings, it really isn't fun but yes the devs are well aware of the issue
<zetheroo>  davmor2: ok cool - thanks for the info
<jgdx> mterry, hey, you guys moved mouse settings from gsettings to AccountsService, I wonder if we should do the same for kbd settings?
<mterry> jgdx, might make sense...  our rationale was that the user would be surprised if their input settings changed when they were on the login greeter
<mterry> jgdx, things like keyboard layouts are already stored in AS on the desktop for that reason
<jgdx> mterry, where are they stored? InputSources is there, but not the other ones:
<jgdx> mterry, ohm http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14679026/
 * jgdx has weechat issues
<mterry> jgdx, sorry what is that pastebin of?
<jgdx> mterry, part of a proposed change to u8's gsettings schema
<mterry> jgdx, I added a new AccountsService Input schema in this approved branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas/input-schema/+merge/283546
<mterry> jgdx, that might be a good place to put other input settings
<jgdx> mterry, I think so too
<jgdx> mterry, do those “work”?
<mterry> jgdx, not all of them yet.  I have a branch that's about to land to let the cursor speed ones work
<OerHeks> nice review http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/01/best-new-features-in-ubuntu-phone-ota-9
<fatia> i have Aquaris E5 HD Ubuntu Edition, it stuck at start up screen, should i flash my phone or what else can i do?
<peat-psuwit> Can I ship custom initrd script in boot.img? I want to override boot reason detection in my phone.
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> have anyone received OTA-9 and can tell about the experience yet?
<jgdx> pete-woods1: hey
<pete-woods1> jgdx: hey dude. you've just made me realise I still haven't replied to your email :$
<jgdx> pete-woods1: my plan is proceeding just as I planned *rubs hands*
<pete-woods1> jgdx: just before Dec, I landed support into connectivity API for editing VPN connections
<pete-woods1> I also pushed out a prototype GUI in a click package for doing the editing
<pete-woods1> jgdx: I was hoping you could kinda rip off the (QML) code for it
<pete-woods1> it's fully featured
<pete-woods1> but of my own design layout-wise
<pete-woods1> so maybe the various fields, etc could be laid out better
<pete-woods1> to match the proper design
<jgdx> pete-woods1: right, I saw that and it was awesome. What I wanted to discuss is whether we should keep the qml and bindings in the Connectivity API tree, since I hear talk that it could be separated from indicator-network in the future.
<jgdx> pete-woods1: the qml and bindings for VPN has to be in a package both wizard and USS can dep on.
<pete-woods1> jgdx: I have no plans to do that separation. I only recently pulled the bindings into indicator-network
<pete-woods1> jgdx: but sure, we can have a new binary package that includes the QML stuff
<pete-woods1> that has minimal dependencies
<jgdx> pete-woods: a new package?
<jgdx> so not connectivity-api
<pete-woods> jgdx: the connectivity-api LP package is abandoned now, as it's been merged into indicator-network
<pete-woods> I admit that indicator-network is a bad package name now
<pete-woods> as it contains both the UI (the actual indicator) and the connectivity-service / API
<jgdx> pete-woods: networking-components-qt ?
<pete-woods> but from a code perspective, it makes a lot of sense
<pete-woods> jgdx: for downstream users, we can have whatever we want
<pete-woods> i.e. the binary package names can be like you propose
<pete-woods> I think we probably could put the QML into the existing QML package
<pete-woods> qml-module-ubuntu-connectivity
<pete-woods> seems pretty reasonable in that regard
<lotuspsychje> is there a terminal command to push the ota9 update?
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: "ut-update-service --pretty-pretty-please"
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: tnx lemme try that
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: if you're desparate, if you flash an alternative channel then flash back to stable that should do the job
 * mcphail 's spelling is worse than usual today
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<matv1> lotuspsychje: sudo apt-get_me-my-ota9-already-djeeeeez
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> im not that desperate
<mcphail> you might be able to do a new flash of the stable channel without switching away
<lotuspsychje> ill wait like a good boy :p
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-9-is-officially-released-499493.shtml
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: your also a 'lucky one' :p
<mcphail> lotuspsychje: I'm sitting tight on OTA8.5 just now. i suspect my resolve will hold out for at least 12 hours
<lotuspsychje> kk
<mcphail> I've found the .5 releases to be the best, and, as there is already talk of OTA9.5, I'm going to try to wait. But I think I might not get new Dekko in that case. And I love a bit of dekko
<lotuspsychje> mcphail: your gonna crack :p ill come every day telling you how nice the new dekko is :p
<DanChapman> mcphail, yeah you won't get new Dekko. (preparing the update as we speak :-) )
<mcphail> grr
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> davmor2, my screen doesnt shut off on todays rc-proposed mx4 (i can press the power button, screen turns off but turns back on 3 sec later) ... could you check if you see anything similar ?
<ogra_> seems to be since todays update
<davmor2> ogra_: and if you reboot
<ogra_> well, i only rebooted for the update yet ...
 * ogra_ tries 
<jibel> ogra_, I noticed that yesterday too
<ogra_> works now after reboot
<jibel> but didn't reproduce after a reboot
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> i had it several times during SCaLE last week that the device was hard locked "due to to many wrong unlock attempts" for 5 min when i pulled it out of pocket
<davmor2> ogra_: I hit it today too I blame Saviq obviously :)
<ogra_> i wasnt sure if i didnt simply press the power button by accident though
<ogra_> if that "cant turn off screen" issue is around longer, that would explain this though
<Matthias01> hey everybody
<Matthias01> can i run ubuntu touch on a Elephone P7000 mobilephone?
<Matthias01> is this possible?
<ogra_> as i said in the other channel ...
<ogra_> <ogra_> if you have the android 4.4 source and all the binary blobs for it you could attempt a port
<ogra_> (and indeed if the minimal HW specs are fulfilled)
<Matthias01> the phone have android 5
<dobey> what are the minimal hw specs?
<ogra_> note though that porting is not trivial ... you need a lot knowledge about both systems
<ogra_> dobey, (G diskspace, 1G ram ... dual core at least
<ogra_> 8G diskspace
<ogra_> there used to be a wikipage that defined them ... not sure that still exists
<Matthias01> http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B013UUHJXW?ie=UTF8&ref_=de_a_smtd&showDetailTechData=1#technical-data
<ogra_> Rückfahrkamera 13.0MP
<ogra_> LOL
<Matthias01> hehe
<ogra_> well,, that should be fine at least
<dobey> ogra_: dual core because single would be too slow? or?
<ogra_> though the currently supported devices are all based off 4.4 ... there is 5.0 stuff in the works but not sure how ready that is to be used for random ports
<ogra_> dobey, yeah, it would hang a lot on IO
<dobey> hmm
<ogra_> single core arm is fine for IoT devices .... not so much if you want to have the HW responsive while it processes something
<lotuspsychje> oh nice new gmail app makes new sounds!
<dobey> ogra_: well, it's plenty responsive with webos
<ogra_> it might also be responsive with ubuntu .... no idea
<ogra_> will be hard to find any armv7 device with single core and a display nowadays anyway
<dobey> ogra_: it's hard to find any new device that's not as big as a laptop nowadays anyway
<ogra_> yeah
<dobey> ogra_: but i started wondering last night if i could maybe get ubuntu ported to my pre3.
<ogra_> technically for sure .. practically it wouldnt be fun i guess though
<Matthias01> can you speak german?
<dobey> ogra_: well i guess it would be easier if CM had a port to it, but they only have a touchpad port it seems
<lotuspsychje> !de > Matthias01 we have a german ubuntu channel here, but not phone specific
<ubot5> Matthias01, please see my private message
<Matthias01> ogra can you change to kubuntu german channel
<Matthias01> ?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, do you know if calendar syncing will be fixed any time in the future ? i havent been able to sync my gcal in weeks now
<ogra_> Matthias01, i'd prefer not to, whats the issue ?
<ogra_> (note that i cant help you much with the phone, i havent touched phone code in a year now)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I was not aware it was broken
<pmcgowan> we havent touched that afaik
<ogra_> pmcgowan, weird ... it seems to push events i add on the phone, but gives me an error if i want to sync down from gcal
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> I can try it here in a min
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I did not see anyone report an issue
<ogra_> and thats going on since a while .... i think there was even a ML thread about it
<ogra_> yeah, from december
<pmcgowan> hmm foo
<ogra_> and another one from this saturday
<pmcgowan> wonder if google changed something
<pmcgowan> doubtful
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> but indeed they always could ... though i think thats actrually the one google thing with a properly documented API :)
<pmcgowan> ogra_, the note from sat was more how does this work
<ogra_> ah, sorry, i only did a subject search in evolution
<pmcgowan> ogra_, and mitchell is seeing 1 of 3 cals sync only
<pmcgowan> not sure about that
<pmcgowan> may be more of an account issue
<ogra_> well, i cant sync my @canonical calendar ... thats actually the only one i need/use
<ogra_> let me delete the account and recreate
<Matthias01> orga does it mean that you think it works at this phone?
<dobey> Matthias01: it mens it can probably be ported to that phone
<dobey> Matthias01: see the porting guide in the topic if you want to attempt it
<ogra_> Matthias01, i dont know
<ogra_> Matthias01, all i know is that the phone team started working on a 5.0 port and on a 64bit port after i moved to another team
<ogra_> i cant tell you anything about the status of either of these, you have to ask someone from the phone team about more details
<Saviq> ogra_, davmor2, I blame your pockets
<dobey> i wonder if i could just replace the cpu in the pre3 with a krait instead.
<davmor2> Saviq: I blame you!
<ogra_> pmcgowan, ok, deleting and re-adding the account fixed my calendar it seems ...
<ogra_> so i can blame dobey :P
<pmcgowan> excellent :)
 * dobey is not canada
<ogra_> and not popey either i guess
<ogra_> pmcgowan, hmm, but there is something else thats odd with the calendar app here
<ogra_> seems all events start at 0:00 for me
<ogra_> so if i have an even entry in the UI the whole day is colored from 0:00 until the envent ends
<mhall119> sergiusens: mvo: can you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-system-image/+bug/1464754 and let me know if you're happy with the approach we're taking in the two attached branches?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1464754 in goget-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "Support for Device aliases" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> sil2100: slangasek ^^ can you do the same for the server-side branch?
<ogra_> pmcgowan, like this for all days i have events http://i.imgur.com/57GcO3f.png
<pmcgowan> wtf
<mhall119> mariogrip: can you add a link to the bug showing what the resulting json is on your server?
<sil2100> hmmm
<pmcgowan> ogra_, I think its bug time
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<sergiusens> mhall119, mariogrip maybe an MP might help spotting changes easier; mind creating one?
<sil2100> mhall119: would have to take a look at that proposition first
<mhall119> sil2100: the tl;dr is that some devices use more than one codename, which confuses ubuntu-device-flash, so mariogrip added the ability to list known aliases for a device
<sergiusens> mhall119, it is weird that they use the same codename though; I would suspect they are mostly the same, but also different in some way
<ogra_> pmcgowan, bah, fixed itself after a few restarts of the app :/
<pmcgowan> oh no
<ogra_> random breakage, yay
<pmcgowan> sounds like an app bug
<sergiusens> mhall119, like flo and deb
<ogra_> yeah
<pmcgowan> etoomanybugs
<ogra_> yup
<mhall119> sergiusens: no, like the OnePlus One reports one codename when booted into recovery, and another codename when booted into Android/Ubuntu
<mhall119> one device, multiple codenames, not the other way around
<mariogrip> sergiusens: also different names on different android roms
<sergiusens> mhall119, oh, that is messed up indeed
<sergiusens> mariogrip, that seems hacked up though ;-)
<sergiusens> we can support it; but it seems someone branched the vendor branch for a product and didn't update the strings when porting
<sil2100> I can see some merit in having alias support in system-image, but this really seems more like a broken case
<sil2100> Anyway, will look at the branch
<mhall119> thanks sil2100
<mhall119> this would make supporting a few community ports much easier
<mhall119> otherwise users need to find out what device name they have to specify on the commandline
<mariogrip> should I MP it?
<sil2100> mariogrip: I guess that would be good, easier to review
<sil2100> :)
<mariogrip> sil2100: done :)
<sil2100> mariogrip: thanks! Will take a look at it tomorrow in the morning! (deep in other stuff right now)
<mariogrip> sil2100: That's fine
<peat-psuwit> Can I ship custom initrd script in boot.img? I want to override boot reason detection in my phone.
<mhall119> sil2100: is there a reason that lp:ubuntu-syste-image points to an empty branch?
<mhall119> should it point to something like  lp:~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server ?
<sergiusens> mhall119, it's on lp git, that's why
<mhall119> oh...
<ogra_> s-i is on git now ?
<ogra_> ugh
<mhall119> so then, is a bzr MP the wrong way to submit changes to it?
<sil2100> mhall119: lp:ubuntu-system-image image points to the client by default, which is in git IIRC
<sil2100> mhall119: you need to use lp:ubuntu-system-image/server as the target
<ogra_> the evil git mafia is slowly taking over :P
<mhall119> mariogrip: ^^ can you re-create your MP to target that branch?
<sil2100> Correction: lp:~ubuntu-system-image/ubuntu-system-image/server
<sil2100> Need to fix the alias since I see it got lost!
<mariogrip> i'll do that
<mariogrip> sil2100: fixed
<dobey> ooh
<dobey> the new blackbeerry would be a nice device to get ubuntu on
<dobey> if only it was smaller
<ogra_> there is a new BB ?
 * ogra_ only heard about the slider and that had pretty awful reviews about the mechanic quality
<genii> ogra_: Perhaps they mean the Priv
<ogra_> genii, thats the one i mean, yeah
<genii> The CPU in that one is notorious for overheating ( Snapdragon 808)
<voidDotClass> Hey guys. Does ubuntu touch have a terminal like the desktop ubuntu / unity terminal? can I sudo from it, etc?
<ogra_> indeed
<voidDotClass> ogra_, and can regular android apps on playstore be run on ubuntu touch?
<ogra_> no
<voidDotClass> then why do people use ubuntu touch over regular android?
<ogra_> to not be spyed on ? because they like linux more than some java execution env ... dunno
<voidDotClass> ogra_, true, but if you can't run whatsapp, facebook, etc, that's kind of a deal breaker
<ogra_> there is telegram instead ogf whatsapp and there is a facebook webapp ...
<ogra_> it really depends on your needs
<pmcgowan> there is also a facebook scope with pretty good integration
<voidDotClass> ogra_, yeah, but i can't get the rest of the world to use telegram
<ogra_> well, i personally dont talk to the rest of the world ... and my friends are fine to use telegram to talk to me
<voidDotClass> ogra_, haha
<voidDotClass> how long is your beard?
<ogra_> 4mm :)
<voidDotClass> lol
<voidDotClass> Anyway, so I might keep android on phone, and install touch on tablet, if it means i can use terminal like normal ubuntu on tablet
<ogra_> yes
<voidDotClass> how hard is it to install touch on a new samsung galaxy tablet?
<voidDotClass> and can you still watch youtube, use chrome, etc right?
<ogra_> if you deeply know android and ubuntu it possibly takes you a month of work
<ogra_> if not then it takes longer
<voidDotClass> ogra_, really......
<voidDotClass> why so long
<ogra_> ubuntu runs a little android container to make the binary drivers work ... to build that container you need to know a lot about how you build android and how to rip out 99% of it (but keep the HW related bits)
<voidDotClass> ogra_, isn't there a wiki page that details all of it?
<ogra_> there is ... but thats a) outdated and b) not a complete process
<ogra_> you need to bring in a lot of basic knowledge yourself
<ogra_> and indeed there are device specific bits that arent covered at all ... loke the bootloader setuip and the process to be able to flash something new onto the device etc
<ogra_> (i think for samsung you need to know about odin/heimdal stuff for that for example)
<flux__> let's kickstart edge2! ubuntu phone -android i have 2$ to spare
 * ogra_ hands the jar to flux__ 
<flux__> :))
<flux__> please gib money to edge2!
<popey> ogra_, the porting guide isn't outdated
<ogra_> oh, someone updated it ?
<popey> yes
<ogra_> cool !
<popey> but it's still frustratingly scant on detail
<ogra_> i stand corrected then :)
<popey> everyone who knows about it never contributes to it :(
<ogra_> right, yxou need to fill the gaps with own knowledge
<flux__> uh oh new music app
<flux__> i can change to the next track from the sound indicator ONLY if music app is in foreground
<flux__> it doesn't work if it's in the background
<flux__> how silly is that?
<ogra_> sounds like a bug
<flux__> silly bug, right?
<pmcgowan> oh dear
<pmcgowan> rvr, charles ^^
<tathhu> .. is there any changelog for facebook-webapp?
<flux__> so i'm half drunk, please try to confirm the bug :D i'm not touching launchpad while beer
<pmcgowan> lol
<pmcgowan> its confirmed much to my chagrine
<flux__> :)
<popey> pass the beer to pmcgowan :)
 * pmcgowan starts drinking early
<tathhu> flux__, rvr charles, I can change song while music app is on backround
<flux__> tathhu, uh. i'm on arale/rc-proposed
<flux__> strange
<flux__> let me restart the phone? maybe?
<tathhu> OTA9 here
<flux__> ok then. OTA9 is safe, phew
<tathhu> also, vegetahd :P
<flux__> E5?
<tathhu> yes
<flux__> uh, works now!
<flux__> after restart
<flux__> o_O
<flux__> false alarm guys!
<pmcgowan> really?
<flux__> yep, now prev next are active in the sound indicator
<flux__> with the music app in background
<pmcgowan> interesting, will need to invalidate that bug now
<pmcgowan> or modif it a tad
<flux__> ooops, sorry!
<pmcgowan> no problem, still a bug
<flux__> yep
<pmcgowan> hmm
<pmcgowan> if I go to the dash they all get disabled and mediaplayer comes up
<pmcgowan> that was already reported I think
<flux__> there's also another bug, i see a gray rectangle on top while loading music app
<flux__> 50px height or something
<flux__> uh oh,, screenshot killed music app
<pmcgowan> yeah that was reported earlier
<pmcgowan> oh my, want a job in QA?
<flux__> i'll look at the logs later :D
<flux__> ogra_, g+ apps also crashes often
<ogra_> not here
<pmcgowan> popey, so with the new music app I see that white bar flash, but only that app afaict
<flux__> pmcgowan, thanks :D
<dobey> ogra_: oh yeah, i mean the priv. i didn't read any reviews, just saw it was a thin slider
<dobey> hmm
<pmcgowan> popey, I take it back, its jumping, must be something that just landed
<dobey> pmcgowan: is that how davmor2 does it? "try using the phone while drunk" ?
 * dobey changes all his test plans to say "drink 8 beers, try to use"
<davmor2> dobey: no I just hit it with different sized hammers till it breaks :)
<dobey> davmor2: you british are so literal. that's not what "getting hammered" means
<pmcgowan> lol
<pmcgowan> fortunately for us davmor2 doesnt drink
<davmor2> :D
<strixdio> Hello everyone :)
<strixdio> Is it possible to chromecast with ubuntu touch? i.e. netflix, plex, emby, etc?
<davmor2> strixdio: no, and none of those apps are available yet.  We have a casting system in the works but not ready for a while yet
<strixdio> oic
<strixdio> Okay.
<strixdio> Looking to get off android, but it doesn't seem it can be a daily driver yet :(
<matv1> do the bq and meizu devices get priority over the nexuses with the update roll out?
<davmor2> matv1: not that I know too just a roll out over all
<matv1> davmor2 okay thanks. jw
<dobey> hmmm
<matv1> its taking far too long for my nexus to get its update. I am not all all pleased with this  expanding user base
 * matv1 is longing back for the old days when they virtually made that UT thing just for me :)
<matv1> updates within the hour \o/ yeahh
<dobey> would be nice if google opened up the cast api more
<dobey> i wonder what the actual license is for the Google Cast extension in chrome
<peto> hi do you have some good tutorial how to port (N7000)? is something better then on wiki?
<strixdio> I wonder how "easy" it would be for me to dev for ubuntu touch.
<strixdio> 22 years programming for windows...
<strixdio> never did a thing for linux sadly.
<Niju> My gallery seems to have been corrupted a few weeks back.
<dobey> strixdio: depends on what you want to write. code is just code, only difference is what APIs you're calling
<strixdio> hm
<Niju> OTA9 hasnt fixed it tho. Any new photos show up in photo scope but not gallery
<Niju> and gallery has some weird icon pics in it
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> Are the Ubuntu phones GSM?
<kevie> evening folks
<kevie> how did your OTA updates go today?
<popey> worked for me
<popey> just got it
<k1l_> my n4 is updated alread, too
<matv1> mine hasn' t :(
<pmcgowan> just got it
<kevie> I've received it but it keeps restarting ATM
<popey> What device?
<kevie> bq E5
<kevie> That's it done now
<kevie> but it started at 7.55pm (now 9.32pm)
 * popey updates nexus 7 and nexus 4
<kevie> It just seemed to keep restarting the phone and then not getting to the UI
<pmcgowan> kevie, any chance you had low battery?
<kevie> Then it returned to pre-install OTA-9 and did it again and it was fine
<Ahmed> Is Ubuntu Toich an OS?
<kevie> pmcgown: battery says 40%
<Ahmed> Touch*
<k1l_> Ahmed: yes, its ubuntu for smartphones and tabets
<k1l_> *tablets
<pmcgowan> Ahmed, its just ubuntu really
<pmcgowan> kevie, so it booted back into ota8.5? or finally got to 9
<dobey> ahayzen: ubuntu touch is just ubuntu
<kevie> it booted back into OTA8.5 and then asked me to install OTA9 again, it seemed to go fine the second time (no 2nd download, just installed again)
<Guest58995> Hmm... I'm familiar with installing Linux on PC but it seems different for mobile... Will experiment then...
<Guest58995> Thanks
<pmcgowan> kevie, thats odd
<popey> Guest58995, only specific devices are supported
<popey> !devices | Guest58995
<ubot5> Guest58995: You can find the full list of devices, official images, community images, and works in progress at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<popey> bah
<kevie> gave me a panic, as I was without a phone for 90 mins
<popey> I was without a phone for 22 years of my life :)
<pmcgowan> yeah not good, popey  ever seen anything like that?
<popey> no.
<dobey> popey: lol yeah. now cell phones just pop out with the babies
<popey> pmcgowan, I wonder if we should have some documented debug steps for people whose phones don't update easily
<popey> seems like something we could cover on askubuntu
<pmcgowan> might be tricky though
<pmcgowan> like here not sure where to start
<edude03> Hey guys
<pmcgowan> hey
<popey> well indeed
<edude03> Hmm, so I want to try out 16.04 on the Nexus 5, is there any branch that I can install atm?
<sakrecoer_> looking into buying a bq e5, and i'm wondering if there might be any coupon codes to benefit from and how to qualify for such coupon? no high hopes, but i figure i have to ask if i want to know :)
<pmcgowan> edude03, 16.04 is quite rough on the phones right now
<popey> I don't think so sakrecoer_
<edude03> tried devel and devel-proposed but I get stuck at a "this device needs to be restored from a PC" or something like that
<popey> Nexus 5 has no decent 16.04 image
<pmcgowan> edude03, we dont recommend devel atm
<popey> An updated vivid image is being worked on though
<edude03> I'm flashing vivid as we speak
<edude03> Should I give vivid-proposed a shot?
<yam_ez> does it run on E5s, seeing that's around the same price in the UK?
<popey> I need to get an E5
<edude03> I need an MX4
<edude03> Anyone want to sell me one ;)
<popey> i need to get the screen fixed on my mx4
<popey> it's busted
<sakrecoer_> thanks anyways popey :)
<dobey> edude03: you do not want to try 16.04 on the nexus 5
<edude03> :'(
<edude03> I bought the nexus 5 just to try 16.04
<popey> dobey, I was at SCaLE with Ian from System87 - he's keen to help mariogrip get an updated Nexus 5 image out
<popey> *system76
<pmcgowan> popey, do you have two "notes" apps on your krillin? I thought I fresh flashed this and it has the old one too
<dobey> edude03: what is it that you want to try? the rc-proposed channel on ubports.com is pretty decent, minus all the stuff that doesn't work
<popey> pmcgowan, i do
<dobey> popey: cool
<edude03> Mostly just want to see it poke at it
<pmcgowan> popey, I wonder if its still in the tarball
<edude03> try and kexec into a new kernel
<dobey> edude03: "new" kernel?
<popey> pmcgowan, it's not in /usr/share/click/preinstalled
<popey> (on mine)
<edude03> a kernel that's not part of the image
<pmcgowan> popey, ok not sure how it got there
<popey> i may have had it for aeons though
<pmcgowan> amazing it works
<popey> date stamp on my /opt/click.ubuntu.com/com.ubuntu.notes is sept
<dobey> edude03: any kernel that's not from an android build with the necessary patches and features enabled, and with the drivers avaialble, will pretty much immediately result in a broken phone
<popey> it does? blimey
<edude03> dobey I know :/ doesn't mean I can't take the existing kernel change the config then kexec into it
<mariogrip> popey: I would love to help to get bt working and sort out the power issues on the nexus 5
<popey> mariogrip, I know you're super busy
<popey> mariogrip, would love to get more people involved
<dobey> mariogrip: power is actually pretty decent now
<popey> Yeah, Ian had his Nexus 5 with him most of the time.
<dobey> edude03: why kexec? you can build a kernel, and then just use fastboot to boot it for testing
<popey> Actually ssh'ed to a server in the DC and started the whole phablet-dev-setup thing from there. :)
<edude03> OK sure dobey - sticking point is booting 16.04 though
<popey> he built an updated image, but dunno how far he got
<popey> edude03, don't even try 16.04
<edude03> Are you saying ubports has a nexus 5 image?
<mariogrip> I love what I do, so I don't mind being busy :)
<popey> it's way unsupported
<dobey> edude03: why are you fixated on 16.04?
<popey> hehe mariogrip
<dobey> edude03: you're not going to boot linux 4.4 and have a working phone, on the nexus 5
<popey> mariogrip, but there's limited hours in the day (and night) and more brain cells on it won't hurt
<dobey> edude03: yes, ubports.com has nexus5 images in stable and rc-proposed channels
<edude03> Because 16.04 is the next version - no point on working on fixing something that's not supported anymore
<popey> pmcgowan, i already had it because I was testing the update I did to it last year to unbreak it
<popey> edude03, it is supported
<popey> we support vivid via an overlay ppa
<dobey> edude03: the phone images are supported
<dobey> edude03: the phone images aren't vivid exactly anyway, so calling them 15.04 or vivid is not quite right
<edude03> ok sure
<kevie> later
<edude03> vivid proposed is basically OTA9 correct? And does it work?
<popey> not on nexus 5
<popey> the nexus 5 image is a bit old
<popey> but is still vivid+overlay - and not 16.04
<popey> _no_ phone has 16.04
<popey> pmcgowan, do we have a target for moving to 16.04? OTA-25? :)
<pmcgowan> hah
<dobey> popey: no it's not. the nexus5 image on ubports is the same as the nexus4 images
<mariogrip> popey: unfortunately it is, I wish I didn't have to sleep. I don't own a nexus 5 so there isn't much i can do, but I can help with question ian has
<pmcgowan> popey, well it will be after april but this year
<dobey> popey: i'm running rc-proposed from ther eon my phone right now
<popey> ok
<dobey> and the battery life is mostly pretty good now
<popey> Ian had problems with reboot/shutdown
<dobey> there are some occasional weird issues still
<dobey> but mostly pretty reliable
<dobey> yeah, i have some issues with reboot/shutdown sometimes, but try to avoid doing that if i can
<pmcgowan> reboot fails on other devices occasionally, we just haven't figured it out, it nevers goes down
<pmcgowan> but its rare
<dobey> yeah, there are other issues on nexus5 related to screen not powering on properly, and sometimes the mir surface is aligned weirdly
<edude03> huh going to try the rc-proposed then, wish me luck
<dobey> but my nexus5 has the battery go down only maybe 30-40% in 12 hours, as long as nothing crazy happens
<dobey> which is much better than the 75-85% drop it was previously doing
<sakrecoer_> thanks for your work guys! i'll probably be back once my device has landed. :) cya o/~
<edude03> hmm I tried it and got kicked to the same recovery screen
<edude03> do I need to flash a certain android version first dobey ?
<dobey> edude03: 4.4 would be best, yeah
<edude03> ugh ok
<edude03> Yeah I was running 6.0.1 already
<dobey> yeah, 6.0 broke some things
<dobey> well 5.x did too, and then 6.0 broke them some more
<dobey> hopefully we'll be able to get 5.x based builds going soon though
<edude03> What's the blockers on the 5.0 based build? I reeeaaaallly need/want that :P
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> why do you need a 5.0 based build?
<dobey> it's not like you're running android any more at that point
<mcphail> would we get overlayfs on a 5.0 build?
<dobey> mcphail: eh? we already have overlayfs don't we?
<mcphail> dobey: don't think so. Think the 4.x kernel is too old (or so I was told)
<dobey> oh i thought we were using overlayfs to do the rw stuff on top of the ro image, for certain things
<edude03> OH actually I can tell you what I'm thinking - I want to get the udl driver into the kernel
<mcphail> dobey: no - that's what I want it for
<dobey> udl?
<dobey> mcphail: lol, well, https://github.com/adilinden/overlayfs-patches/commit/c50c5f66699d3e0bfa718d3f8ec03250e59fcc44
<edude03> DisplayLinks open sorce USB => Displayport/vga/hdmi driver
<dobey> mcphail: the patch is backported, but don't know if it's in the android kernel already
<edude03> gotta switch networks to reflash my phone brb
<dobey> lol "udl driver" search gives me a bunch of links about ms access
<dobey> edude03: well apparently udl was in 3.4, which is what android 4.x has
<dobey> err, n/m then
<mcphail> dobey: does't look as if overlayfs is in the current kernel. WOuld be good to have it backported
<dobey> anyway, isn't the udl thing the same thing that slimport is?
<pseudonymous> I have a MX4 which has gotten progressively buggier (grumpier?) - also, I've noticed that I've never ever been asked to install any updates. Is there some way to check which version I've got and some way by which I can update it to something more current ?
<mcphail> pseudonymous: have you gone off-piste with it in the past? Made the root filesystem writable? Installed .debs etc?
<pseudonymous> mcphail: I can't actually remember if I've succeeded in making anything writeable. But I haven't installed any debs.
<mcphail> pseudonymous: might be worth just reflashing the current stable version with "--bootstrap" to overwrite any damage you may have done in the past
<mcphail> pseudonymous: that will wipe everything, so backup docs/data first
<pseudonymous> It should be said, though, that I'm willing to do whatever it takes. Things are so annoying by now that hardly a day goes by without me fantasizing in some detail about how I'd throw the darned thing against some wall.
<mcphail> pseudonymous: current releases are _much_ better, so worth a try
<pseudonymous> mcphail: is there a way that I can get the version number/branch I have that I may verify what I'm stuck on ?
<mcphail> pseudonymous: the "about phone" screen should give you a version number. There's a cheat-sheet somewhere that ties that into an OTA number
<pseudonymous> mcphail: ah. I'll begin searching for a bootstrap/flash guide (I'm sure there's a page on ubuntu about it, somewhere - maybe it'll even say how I can backup ? :) )
<mcphail> pseudonymous: I don't think there is a fancy way to back up yet - simply copy whatever you need from $HOME ;)
<pseudonymous> mcphail: oh dear :P Wait... can I read my texts with less ?!
<mcphail> pseudonymous: don't know. Haven't hunted them down. I assumed they lived in an sqlite3 database somewhere but I have never checked...
 * mcphail has never bothered with a backup before wiping
<edude03> Cool, got the rc-proposed image running, thanks dobey
<popey> they are
<popey> (in sqlite3)
<pseudonymous> Guess it's time to figure out how I can ssh into this thing. If possible, it would be nice to save bookmarks, contacts & texts
<popey> what version are you running?
<popey> open terminal and do "system-image-cli --info"
<pseudonymous> version version: 4 ; last update: 2015-09-30 ; version ubuntu: 20150825.1
<popey> what channel?
<pseudonymous> Hahaha, I'm guessing Ubuntu started fearing for its life. I don't know if it's because I went on WIFI or if it's because of me running that system-image-cli command. But guess what just informed me that there's an update available ;)
<popey> wonder if running system-image-cli triggered it
<pseudonymous> popey: seems like it, I was reading the output and less than 20 seconds later, the systems icon started shaking. Didn't pick up which channel I was on, but I'm taking the ubuntu update now (said version 9 in the gui ? :S )
<popey> strange
<popey> but the fact that you had 4 is interesting
<popey> that's super old
<pseudonymous> Well I noticed a few months ago that the newer UI sketches didn't use coloured buttons anywhere while mine were solid red/green for restart/shutdown etc.. So yea, I thought something was up
<pseudonymous> OTA-9, ubuntu-touch/stable/meizu.en. Interesting. This will be interesting :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-28
<pseudonymous> mcphail & popey: I just wanted to thank you guys profusely. Of course it's impossible to say to which extent the bugs are gone, but I've noticed that some really aggravating ones are seemingly absent. Your help was much appreciated
<popey> I did nothing.
<popey> But thanks :)
<mcphail> pseudonymous: I did even less...
<popey> ^5
<mcphail> pseudonymous: current version are so much better than the old ones
<pseudonymous> So far it seems nice. The small lockups which would happen occasionally during browsing haven't manifested themselves yet and my podcast app (podbird) can actually, finally fetch newer episodes of a certain podcast I've dearly missed. Here's to hoping it won't lock up mid-podcast
<rbasak> Ah, Bluez5! I've been looking forward to this.
<trelane> If I buy an unloked Meizu MX4 can I flash ubuntu on it?  (are they planning to make more of these with ubuntu on it?)
<lotuspsychje> is the r350 also ota9 on nexus7?
<popey> trelane, hard to know, as some are flashable, some aren't
<popey> and you can't tell if it can be before you buy it
<trelane> popey, Excellent.
<trelane> so russian roulette
<trelane> crap
<lotuspsychje> trelane: how about buy a second hand nexus4 and flash it
<trelane> lotuspsychje, perhaps it's my irrational fear of poor unity performance... but yeah I'd like more horsepower
<lotuspsychje> nexus devices perform very well actually
<trelane> yeah but octocore :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> trelane: maybe one day we will get more of choices
<trelane> lotuspsychje, I really want to review this thing
<MCMic> How long is the update supposed to take? It says «Installation…» with no further details.
<MCMic> Oh, that’s a button… It’s not clear ^^
<MCMic> The «…» should be removed, it made me think the installation was taking course
<MCMic> Yay Thai characters works now :-)
<MCMic> Hum, the GPS switch is not in the position panel anymore?
<BlackJohnny> hello devs!
<BlackJohnny> anyone here that developed the latest version of qtubuntu-camera?
<BlackJohnny> i have an issue with the viewfinder resolution after OTA9
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-touch to: Home: http://bit.ly/YEqEfo | Install: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install | Porting (advanced) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Porting | Bug filing: http://bit.ly/1aV9AJG | Dashboard: http://bit.ly/12AQV53 | Changelog: http://bit.ly/1ljube1 | http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html | http://www.meizu.com/products/ubuntu.html | OTA-9 released!
<BlackJohnny> the resolution i set within my app gets changed
<BlackJohnny> and I cant seem to find why
<BlackJohnny> I can change it back later and it remains like that but that "later moment" is not so convenient
<BlackJohnny> i need to find a better later moment :)
<BlackJohnny> qtubuntu-camera or maybe qtvideo-node
<zetheroo> got an OTA update this morning :)
<zetheroo> Anything I should be looking out for in particular?
<BlackJohnny> bugs :)
<zetheroo> doh :(
<BlackJohnny> i am kidding
<BlackJohnny> sorry about that
<BlackJohnny> it is actually faster
<BlackJohnny> and the icons look better
<BlackJohnny> and the engine is more polished
<zetheroo> icons look exactly the same
<zetheroo> nothing seems faster ..
<zetheroo> as for a polished engine .. will have to take your word for it ;)
<BlackJohnny> the outer border/shadow is better on top
<BlackJohnny> u want a release notes to read some of the things they changed?
<zetheroo> sure
<MCMic> zetheroo: It’s definitely better on scope switching, it does not refresh the whole scope as before
<BlackJohnny> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNotes/OTA-9
<BlackJohnny> indeed
<BlackJohnny> that too
<MCMic> zetheroo: And they added thai support which i badly needed ^^
<zetheroo> MCMic: ok, I only use 2 scopes so didn't notice that
<zetheroo> MCMic: haha :D
<BlackJohnny> the apps scope u use it all the time
<BlackJohnny> refresh that
<BlackJohnny> pull down
<MCMic> These are the changes I was waiting for but there are others.
<BlackJohnny> and you will see it
<BlackJohnny> it does not flicker on replacing the new content
<zetheroo> BlackJohnny: It never flickered before for me
<BlackJohnny> zetheroo, flicker maybe is the wrong term. But you could have seen that the icons were replaced/redrawn
<zetheroo> ok
<vayan> The screen wake on notifications is new ? how to disable that ?
<tathhu> No it isn't :o
<sil2100> BlackJohnny: hey! As for qtubuntu-camera then one of the people responsible for changes there is Kaleo but not sure if he's around right now
<BlackJohnny> sil2100, i have compose an email for him but I need some info quite fast
<zetheroo> I am guessing that with 16.04 some major fixes are set to be implemented ... ?
<BlackJohnny> sil2100, i have a published app that missbehaves badly
<sil2100> Ouch ;/
<BlackJohnny> sil2100, oOo ... i now realize who answered me :)
<sil2100> BlackJohnny: oh, what do you mean?
<BlackJohnny> sil2100, I read all your emails and wait for OTAs :)
<sil2100> Glad to hear that :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<BlackJohnny> sil2100, I thank you ! :)
<tathhu> :P
 * tathhu waits working bluetooth on nexus 7 
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Thursday, and happy Data Privacy Day! 😃
<mzanetti> haha
<willl> hi
<willl> Is the a chance we see Touch in a WileyFox Swift one day (I can't find if hw/sw prerequisites are met)?
<willl> hi
<willl> Hi Patricia
<popey> willl, if someone ports to it, sure
<lotuspsychje> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95OdkWYL61k
<lotuspsychje> OTA9 video :p
<core_t> nice video!
<core_t> so many apps installed!
<slvn_> lotuspsychje,  hello! quick question ... could you try negative space on OTA-9 to see if it works. thanks
<lotuspsychje> slvn_: what you mean space
<lotuspsychje> core_t: pretty nice made indeed heh
<slvn_> lotuspsychje, you have an app/game (in the video), called "Negative Space" !
<lotuspsychje> slvn_: its not my video, just sharing it here :p
<slvn_> ok, sorry !
<lotuspsychje> slvn_: but ill try the game on my bq
<slvn_> if you have OTA-9, please try it, that would be great !
<lotuspsychje> slvn_: are you the writer?
<slvn_> yes, with an idea and help of a former colleague
<lotuspsychje> slvn_: works like a charm :p
<slvn_> can you confirm you have OTA-9 ?
<lotuspsychje> slvn_: yes sir, updated to OTA9 yesterday on bq 4.5
<lotuspsychje> slvn_: sound & gameplay working nice
<slvn_> great ! I was worried ! thanks
<lotuspsychje> slvn_: you dont have a device yourself?
<slvn_> no ... I used to have a Nexus 10 ...
<lotuspsychje> kk
<slvn_> i tested on ubuntu on my nexus 10, but that was 1 year ago. then ubuntu get obsolete
<slvn_> I just updated it a few month ago, before OTA-8
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/01/best-new-features-in-ubuntu-phone-ota-9
<zetheroo> show your support ;)  https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/gmail/_1O8YkvZRAQ;context-place=forum/gmail
<zetheroo> for google hangouts: https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/hangouts/4hUouBqoYjg;context-place=forum/hangouts
<popey> dobey, Saviq what needs doing on bug 1472186 ?
<ubot5> bug 1472186 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "Can't install libconnectivity-qt1-dev on multiarch" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472186
<Saviq> popey, releasing it IIUC
<Saviq> popey, https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/indicator-network/lib-recommends/+merge/283213
<popey> Saviq, who's that fall to?
<Saviq> popey, I'd imagine dobey will land it soon
<popey> ok
<popey> thanks
<matv1> this has been bugging me for a long time: most scopes has a search input. previous search results are shown when you start typing. But these search sugestions are from across all scopes.
<matv1> In my experience it is seldom usefull to have search sugestions presented that i did in another scope.
<matv1> Or is this purposely designed like that?
<matv1> didnt find any ubuntu-ux bug on that
<mardy> mpt: hi! I saw your changes to the OA wiki, about the account authorization prompts
<mpt> mardy, that was quick. :-) I just asked a question on bug 1522360.
<ubot5> bug 1522360 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Online Accounts authorization on desktop (unity7) is confusing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522360
<mardy> mpt: could you please clarify, how should the dialog appear? Always on the background, or (if the app is focused) on the foreground?
<mpt> mardy, the latter. Otherwise you’d be sitting there wondering why nothing was happening
<mardy> mpt: but only if the requesting app is on the foreground, right?
<mpt> mardy, or if you’re doing nothing else at the time. Tracking that is the window manager’s job.
<mardy> mpt: that sounds good; however, I'm afraid that unity8 does not support that yet; would you mind describing the behaviour explicitly in the wiki, so that I can point it to the unity8 guys in case I need to file a bug?
<tvoss> mhall119, running 5 late
<mpt> mardy, done. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnlineAccounts?action=diff&rev2=28&rev1=27>
<dobey> popey: pete-woods has that in a silo. but really it's not a supported part of the SDK. the QML API is though i think
<mhall119> mariogrip: tvoss having to reboot, will join shortly
<mariogrip> mhall119: He's already here
<mardy> mpt: thanks! That sounds good; just to be absolutely clear: does it mean that if the dialog appears when you are busy with other apps, it should appear in the background (and maybe trigger the launcher's in, to notify you that a new window has appeared)?
<mardy> mpt: and I just commented on bug 1522360, it's long but I hope it's clear
<ubot5> bug 1522360 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Online Accounts authorization on desktop (unity7) is confusing" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522360
<mpt> mardy, no, it doesn’t…
<mardy> mpt: mmm... so, what should happen in that case?
<mpt> oh, I misunderstood your if as iff :-)
<mpt> mardy, yes, in that case it should appear in the background.
<mardy> mpt: perfect, thanks :-)
<mpt> mardy, thanks for the follow-up. Is it ever/often/always the case that an OAuth-token-requiring service will show you the first Web page in the flow diagram, and then immediately show you the second one?
<mpt> e.g. “Register or sign in” and then “Confirm access for Dekko”
<davidcalle> sil2100: heya, I'm adding some test packages on my phone and I keep hitting No space left on device, do we have cached images, or anything that I can remove? I've already cleaned up apt cache.
<davidcalle> deb packages*
<sil2100> hmm, hard to say if there's any easy way to free up space
<davidcalle> sil2100: ok, I might end up removing libertine things for now
<mardy> mpt: sorry for the late reply; no, it can be either "Register or sign in" or "Confirm access for Dekko", or both. Any combination can happen :-)
<mardy> mpt: or actually, I believe that "Confirm access for Dekko" should always be there
<mardy> mpt: optionally preceded by the login request (depends on whether the cookies have expired or not)
<mpt> oh what fun
<awe_> mpt, sorry for not ack'ing your bug link.  I'll try and take a look later on...
<mardy> mzanetti: hi! Do you have a minute for a unity8 question?
<mzanetti> mardy, sure
<mardy> can you please read the second paragraph (starting with "Apart...") after the picture in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OnlineAccounts#App_access ?
<mardy> mzanetti: I wonder is unity8 supportsthis kind of spontaneous windows
<sil2100> davidcalle: I now learned that in theory you might try removing the mir-test-tools package ;)
<sil2100> davidcalle: you could try and see what happens, but it's 35 MB of binaries and the name doesn't seem like it's anything necessary during runtime
<davidcalle> sil2100: sudo apt-get purge *-tools *-dev :p
<mardy> mzanetti: so, depending on how the user is interacting with the device, we want to have windows spontaneously appearing either in the foreground or in the background
<mzanetti> mardy, not sure I completely understand it yet
<mzanetti> mardy, what do you mean with appearing in the background?
<mzanetti> mardy, so far it seems to me that this is a regular trust prompt
<mardy> mzanetti: in most cases (when the requesting process is a regular app) yes, it is
<sil2100> ;p
<sil2100> davidcalle: ok ok, I wouldn't go as far as that! ;)
<mardy> mzanetti: but think of account-polld, when it's checking gmail every 5 minutes but you don't have the gmail webapp or dekko running
<mardy> mzanetti: in that case, we have a backround ui-less process which needs to popup a dialog
<mardy> mzanetti: and given that you don't have any app window to parent it to, it's parentless
<mzanetti> mardy, right... we don't support that atm. and the design guidance was quite clear that there are no parentless dialogs allowed (which we obviously already violate for the wifi password entry)
<mzanetti> mardy, but trust prompts can't do that, no :/
<mzanetti> mardy, but I would think that the polld stuff should only do polling once it has everything it needs
<mardy> mzanetti: true, but at some point the access token will expire
<mzanetti> right
<mzanetti> odd
<mardy> mzanetti: and we don't want account-polld to silently fail
<mzanetti> yeah, I totally see that
<mzanetti> seems a mismatch in the specs
<mardy> mzanetti: how to proceed? Do you want me to file a bug?
<mzanetti> mardy, so from a technical point of view, currently all we could do is to trigger a notification that informs the user that stuff expired and he needs to go to settings to re-grant it.
<mzanetti> mardy, going forward, I guess we'd need to talk to design what they want
<mzanetti> Saviq, you might be interested in this ^^
<mardy> mzanetti: we had that, design asked us to remove it :-)
<mzanetti> Saviq, in short, if a OA token expires, design wants a trust prompt to pop up and reauth. however, no parentless dialogs etc...
<mardy> mzanetti: the rationale was "don't ask the user to do something, do it for him"
<Saviq> mzanetti, it looks like we will have parentless dialogs after all
<mzanetti> Saviq, for trust prompts too?
<Saviq> mzanetti, for whatevers, if that's what design wants
<Saviq> mzanetti, it won't be a trust prompt per se
<Saviq> as it's not about giving a particular app access to $resource
<Saviq> but rather making $resource available to apps that already have access to it
<mzanetti> i.e. it should ideally be the exact same dialog. but yeah, I guess we can put it once into a dialog, and the other time in a whatever-popup
<mzanetti> s/dialog/trust-prompt/
<mzanetti> mardy, ok... so. in short-term, how about "Qt.openUrlExternally("settings://accounts/"). In the long run we'll get you a parentless dialog
<mardy> mzanetti: no, I need a bit more context than a link; but I could just start the app myself with the infamous --desktop_file_hint, I guess
<tvoss> mardy, just encode it in the url :)
<tvoss> mardy, @context, instead of starting it manually
<mardy> tvoss: given that it's atemproary solution, I'd rather go for what causes the minimal amount of changes in the code: now we are starting the trusted prompt as a child process, so the easies way is to replace the --socket param with the desktop file
<tvoss> mpt, so what happens if authentication fails multiple times?
<mpt> tvoss, fails at what step? Inside the Web frame?
<tvoss> mpt, in the background, would the prompt open again and again?
<mpt> tvoss, {the prompt and the Web dialog that comes after it} don’t go away until either you’ve succeeded, postponed, or denied access
<mpt> If you’ve succeeded, no problem
<mpt> If you postpone, it comes back later
<mpt> If you deny, it doesn’t come back unless/until you go into System Settings and flick the switch
<mpt> Hmm, the diagram needs arrows starting from the “Cancel” buttons, doesn’t it :-)
<dobey> i don't think we should ever do pop-under for auth
<mpt> mardy, tvoss, what do you think should happen if you “Cancel” at the Web frame? Go back to the previous step, or assume you don’t want the app to have access after all?
<mpt> The trouble with assuming you don’t want the app to have access is that the service might just be down for a minute
<mpt> or your Internet connection might just be too slow to load the Web page
<mardy> mpt: I'd treat "Cancel" as "postpone"
<mpt> Ok, that works in the (re-)auth case
<mpt> And it works in the local access case, if you have the account set up already
<mpt> I’m not sure what happens in the no-accounts-of-that-type-yet case
<mpt> I guess we need an explicit “Try again later” error for apps to handle?
<mpt> as opposed to being denied
<dobey> cacnel == didn't log in.
<mpt> dobey, when tvoss said “in the background, would the prompt open”, he wasn’t talking about the prompt opening in the background (necessarily), but the auth taking place in the background (e.g. an e-mail checking service)
<dobey> mpt: so you think that should cause a pop-up to log in, when the user is doing something else, or nothing at all?
<dobey> mpt: imo, we should only ever pop up a log-in dialog in the source of user-directed action where the flow requires an account to continue; if no account is required to proceed further, things should proceed, and provide a button or some other method in the UI to allow the user to direct the system to log into an account
<mpt> dobey, the alternatives are worse. Either we silently fail (causing missed messages, appointments etc), or we put up a notification that gives you unavoidably complex instructions of what to do but doesn’t let you do it.
<mpt> If you could be more specific than “some other method”, I’d be delighted :-)
<dobey> mpt: it is application/dmoain-specific, which is why i said "some other method"
<mpt> Give two examples, then?
<mpt> (to demonstrate why it needs to be custom)
<dobey> well, system-settings update panel for example shows a button (and i think that is appropriate there). background process like calendar sync could show a notification, and the action on the notification could be to proceed through login process, so when user opens the notifications menu and taps on the "You need to sign in to Google for calendar sync" or whatever notification, the user just logs in and goes about their business 
<mpt> dobey, this is highly analogous to the situation where you are connected to a wi-fi network, and its admin changes the network password. Either you get a dialog to reauth, unrelated to whatever app you happen to be using; or … you aren’t connected any more and might not realize why.
<dobey> imo that shouldn't pop up a dialog either
<dobey> i mean, we have cases today where that dialog pops up, and the password wasn't changed or anything.
<mpt> dobey, you’re thinking of bug 615239, but even when that bug is fixed the situation I’m describing still needs handling
<ubot5> bug 615239 in NetworkManager "Every Wi-Fi disconnection is treated as an authentication error" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/615239
<mpt> And the only difference between “a notification [with] the action on the notification … to proceed through login process” and the wi-fi auth dialog, is that the wi-fi auth dialog is less annoying
<mpt> because you can put it behind what you’re doing if you want to, which you can’t with a notification.
<dobey> mpt: i'm not saying it doesn't need handling. i'm saying that popping up any dialog as the result of a background thing, is poor UX
<mpt> And I’m saying it’s annoying, but much less bad any alternative I’ve seen proposed.
<mpt> +than
<dobey> and wifi auth isn't the only problem there; what happens when vpn auth fails?
<ulrichard> It's great that I can finally use the bluetooth keyboard with my aquaris, but where can I configure the keyboard layout?
<dobey> well, the wifi is slightly less annoying than a full screen window, sure
<mpt> yep, VPN auth failing is one of the same class of situation
<dobey> but if i'm sitting in a browser, logging into some web site, some window popping up in front and stealing focus, is a problem
<dobey> regardless of the reason for it
<mpt> So people have been saying, for the past 30 years or so, with alternatives only nibbling around the edges
<matv1> im 100% with dobey though, fwiw :)
<NwS> Heya guys
<NwS> Happy new year and all :P
<mpt> It’s easy to be against things
<NwS> Any updates on any new models yet?
<matv1> haha i know but dobey has a fair solution i think
<mpt> Really? Do tell me what it is :-)
<dobey> i can't. my phone interrupted me and told me it's time to get lunch. so i must go do that.
<matv1> i was assuming he was hinting at a notification center signal. at least not something that gets in the way.
<nik90_> hey guys, I'm having trouble getting OTA-9. Despite several reboots and constant checks, I haven't got OTA-9 on my bq e4.5 device.
<mardy> mpt: I would opt for opening the dialog always in the background, and have a small and touch-unsensitive visual indication that there's something needing your attention
<mardy> mpt: a bit like the launcher sliding in and shaking the icon, but even less intrusive, if possible
<matv1> maybe like the little red number when theres an update ?
<mardy> mpt: maybe the notification indicator could become red or something, without actually showing a notification
<mardy> mpt: but if you open it, you'd see the notification inside it; and tapping it would bring the dialog to the foreground
<mpt> mardy, that’s the equivalent of going into Compiz Config Settings Manager and setting focus-stealing prevention to “High”. It’s fine if you’re the sort of person who notices every bounce and glow and indicator around the edge of your screen. Unfortunately most people don’t.
<mpt> The smaller the screen is, the more likely you’ll notice a change, but on the other hand, the less space there is on screen to present the change.
<mardy> mpt: right, I admit I was thinking of the phone only; on a bit screen we might want something more visible
<mardy> s/bit/big
<matv1> also, considering things like vpn notifications, users might not even care to do something about them at that moment
<tathhu> nik90_, you could atleast flash it if you have acces to ubuntu pc and usb-cable :P
<mpt> matv1, the badge on System Settings is for a situation that is (almost always) much less urgent. You might have even removed System Settings from the Launcher, so that the badge is visible only in the Dash.
<mpt> (At least, once the Unity developers finally get around to implementing badges on apps in the Dash.)
<matv1> mpt you are right. But i meant something as unobtrusive as that. I should however always show. Is it possible to turn the notification center icon red? Like along mardys lines
<matv1> didnt mean to elbow my way into the conversation btw :) this stuff just feels important to me.
<matv1> because if you start adding up all the possible scenarios that might trigger such a popup in the more distant future, we might get to see a lot of it
<dobey> mpt: who is determining that urgency?
<matv1> dobey right. as i said, sometimes users might not even care to take any action. depening on the scenario
<matv1> anyway that me butting out now :)
<dobey> matv1: well, my point is that the only one capable of determining urgency, is the user. treating everything as urgent will only make the user experience worse
<mpt> dobey, in the case of software updates, it’s engineers in general and the security team in particular. If Ubuntu Touch users were under constant attack from ransomware and botnets and we were constantly issuing unphased updates to stymie them, updates would be more urgent than just a badge.
<dobey> mpt: system updates do not require an account. what is the suggested solution for such critical security updates? are we going to pop up an overlay that requires people to update before they can continue using their phones?
<dobey> and why is my not getting twitter notifications now because my token expired that important? or why isn't it that important? why does ubuntu get to make that determination, and not me?
<mpt> I don’t see how requiring an account or not makes any difference…
<dobey> well i thought we were talking about accounts popping up login dialogs, not system updates
<dobey> they are two very different problems, and different problem domains
<mpt> Whether something requires an account or not is orthogonal to how urgent it is.
<mpt> For example, iOS treats system updates more urgently than we do: as well as the badge on the icon, you get a weekly (?) dialog reminding you that the update is available.
<dobey> that does not sound especially urgent
<mpt> No, it’s just one step up the scale from us
<mpt> Going up the scale, you could make that dialog more frequent
<dobey> so to protect against ransomware, we may need to make system updates behave as ransomware?
<mpt> Even further, you would head into obnoxious Windows territory, where they say something like “Oh hi there. Unless you cancel, this computer will restart to install updates in 59 ... 58 ... 57 ...”
<dobey> that is a level of annoyance, not urgency
<mpt> Annoyance is the effect, not the rationale
<dobey> it is the implementation
<dobey> it is trying to install urgency upon a matter via annoyance
<mpt> Instill? Perhaps.
<dobey> yes
<mpt> But no designer gets up in the morning saying “I want to annoy people today”
<mpt> I bet there were screaming arguments at Microsoft about the automatic restarting
<dobey> well, it's the effect, not the rationale :)
<mpt> With designers saying “How dare we” and security engineers pointing at graphs of infection rates
<dobey> well, screaming matches are certainly one way to get poor design into a product
<dobey> but back to the topic of account logins. no login error is urgent, unless it occurs during the course of the user attempting to log in.
<dobey> missing messages or appointments are separate problems
<mpt> In 2009 I wrote up a simple matrix of urgent/not vs. interactive/not, and techniques for each combination. <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotificationDesignGuidelines>
<mpt> The simplest reason that account authorization failure can be urgent is that it might result in you missing calendar appointments.
<dobey> the only person capable of making a determination of urgency, is the person using the phone though; not the person writing the online-accounts plug-in or the calendar sync
<mpt> E-mail, very urgent for some people, much less so for others (including most in this channel).
<mpt> So, you’re saying it should be configurable?
<dobey> no
<mpt> How else would the user express that determination?
<dobey> i'm saying we can't make a determination of urgency on the behalf of all users, for such things
<mpt> Designers make determinations of things like that dozens of times a day.
<dobey> i'm saying that "missed an appointment" is a separate problem, orthoganal to the auth error problem
<mpt> It’s not a separate problem, if one is caused by the other.
<dobey> it is still a separate problem, as it can be solved separately
<dobey> popping a dialog to request logging in again isn't going to fix missed appointments
<mpt> How can it be solved separately?
<mpt> It is going to fix missed appointments, if you log in so that you resume getting calendar notifications.
<dobey> why did you stop getting calendar notifications in the first place? it wasn't because of a login auth issue; we do sync, and the events from the previous sync should still be in the calendar
<dobey> if the events got wiped becuase of the login issue, then that's a bug that needs fixed, because we shouldn't empty the events when an account exists, but there was a login error.
<mpt> Because the event was created after the last sync.
<mpt> (Or moved up. “Preponed”, as the Indians say.)
<dobey> so if your phone had no network, you'd have the same issue
<mpt> Yes, but it would usually be more obvious, because it wouldn’t be the only thing that had stopped working.
<dobey> should we pop up a full screen window forcing the user to see they must connect to the network, because someone might miss an appointment somewhere, in that case?
<mpt> It wouldn’t be full-screen, either in that case, or the re-auth case. But apart from that, maybe: that’s bug 1275761.
<ubot5> bug 1275761 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "No standard explanation of why you're offline" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1275761
<dobey> well "maximized" then
<mpt> iOS uses a dialog in that case. <https://i.stack.imgur.com/gyPDr.png>
<dobey> but the point remains. it seems to me like we're trying to use a canon to kill a mosquito
<mpt> (Maybe unless the app specifically says “Don’t worry, I can present offline situations prominently myself”. I haven’t investigated yet.)
<dobey> mpt: i expect that dialog is the result of the user expressly attempting to perform some action which requires a data connection?
<dobey> as it appears to be on top of an app, and not the home screen
<mpt> dobey, “expressly” is fungible. I get that dialog when I switch to Tweetbot and it tries to auto-refresh. I know that it tries to auto-refresh whenever I switch to it; does that mean it was an express instruction? Arguable.
<dobey> mpt: you opened an application which requires internet access
<dobey> mpt: maybe the message could be better for that app or something, but it is not the result of an actual background process doing things
<dobey> ie, you don't get that dialog when calendar sync fails because you're in airplane mode
<mpt> That’s true
<mpt> But when I’m in airplane mode, it’s much more obvious, because (a) I can’t do anything on the Internet, in any app, and (b) there’s an airplane icon by itself in the corner and I know what it means
<dobey> likewise, you probably don't get an auth dialog popping up when on network and calendar sync fails
<mpt> I think I have, actually, but it’s only happened once and I didn’t take a screenshot.
<dobey> mpt: but in ubuntu, the network indicator is not by itself in the corner, and airplane mode doesn't cover the case where there is no wifi, and you are roaming in an area where you don't have cellular data, but you can still do voice/sms
<dobey> then there's the always fun transparent proxy open wifi that screws up dns, and causes all kinds of weird problems
<mpt> Captive portals?
<dobey> yes
<mpt> Yeah, I get the feeling that bug 914507 is “Wishlist” because all the developers understand what’s going on and none of the user testing takes place behind a captive portal :-]
<ubot5> bug 914507 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Feature Request: special Browser window for logging in to WiFi Hotspots" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914507
<dobey> i don't think that's it at all
<mpt> That would be, once implemented, another example of a window appearing out of nowhere, zomg
<dobey> well, not really. it would be a window opening as a result of specific user action
<mpt> Only in rare cases would it *not* be the result of the specific user action of trying to connect to the wi-fi network
<dobey> but the problem is, there's no magic flag for "hey, you're connecting to a captive portal" and they don't all behave the same
<mpt> Windows and OS X and even elementary OS manage it.
<dobey> windows also uploads all your WPA passwords to a server and shares them with the world, too
<mpt> That is entirely unrelated.
<dobey> i don't see what any of this has to do with the original discussion :)
<mpt> Coincidentally it happens to be another example of a problem that is least-badly solved by a window you weren’t necessarily expecting
<dobey> it is a completely different situation and problem
<mpt> Yes, it just happens to have the same kind of solution
<dobey> not really
<dobey> it's just the only "solution" you aren't being sarcastic and dismissive about :)
<mpt> dobey, the only specific relevant solution I saw you suggest was a notification, and the reason I gave for a dialog was not sarcastic at all: you can put it behind what you’re doing if you want to, which you can’t with a notification.
<mpt> (For example, to Google the problem or to message someone about it.)
<dobey> mpt: my solution is to avoid such interruptions unless absolutely necessary. and there are literally no cases where it's absolutely necessary.
<dobey> forcing the phone to wake up, and load a web page, is not a good solution; especially for people who may have to pay for data
<mpt> dobey, you could say the same (and various extremist designers have said the same) about icons. Or checkboxes. Or menus. Or secondary dialogs. But each of them are the best solution to a class of problem.
<dobey> nevermind.
<tedg> mpt: network manager can know if it's behind a captive portal, we just don't enable that feature.
<tedg> mterry: I pushed a new revision that works for me with launching libertine apps.
<mterry> tedg, oh nice -- was it the version thing?
<tedg> mterry: Mostly, we also weren't getting the pid list correct, but that was a bug in really old UAL code.
<popey> tedg, one day....
<tedg> mterry: The version was the weird one, the other was obvious once that was resolved.
<popey> we've talked about that at every uds forever, and now we don't even have UDS
<tedg> What? Libertine?
<tedg> Or PIDs
<tedg> Or that we had a summit instead of UDS and then I couldn't go.
<popey> tedg, network manager captive portals
<popey> one day we'll implement it
 * popey notes our downstream elementary os already has
<dobey> call your congressman and convince them to ban captive portals
 * popey tries that
<popey> then realises he lives in the UK so should probably call the queen or something
<dobey> popey: call your lord i guess
<tedg> The queen is a captive portal. Think about it.
<popey> Mind
<popey> Blown.
 * popey wanders of
<popey> *off
<tedg> popey: I had it enabled for a while, it was interesting, but needs support at the indicator-network/nm-applet level to make work.
<dobey> design is a captive portal.
<matv1> I just made a first call after ota 9. after the call ended and i hung up, the call reconnected itself. really weird
<matv1> anyone recognize that?
<matv1> actually it happened twice.
<matv1> only thing i could do was shut off the phone
<matv1> would there still be any usefull logs to retrieve now?
<matv1> there is nothing in relevant in /var/crash
<matv1> but then that wasnt really a crash
<matv1> hmm definitely got some funky stuff going on in the dialer app
<matv1> I also noticed that the screen blacks out when i start a call
<matv1> regardless it being to my face or not. the sensor isnt covered in any way
<micael> Hi, i just update my bq to ota9 and i cant access my contacts form the sim card
<micael> Is this a bug that a don't know or what?
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-29
<micael> can anyone help me?
<jaywink> hey all. any way to stop the screen from locking temporarily, from the console etc? need to fill 32gb of music and impossible since it keeps locking. also, the sd card is impossible to remove on the bq, for my clunky hands at least ::(
<jaywink> ... never mind, seems the sd card pops out if you press it in firmly :D
<dholbach> good morning
<vayan> morning ! If I want to buy a SDCard but I don't see the setting in the camera app to change the folder where pictures are taken, there's no way to change ?
<ulrichard> if I connect a bluetooth laser keyboard that advertises also as mouse, my phone goes into some kind of tablet mode. Is there a way to prevent that?
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy Fun At Work Day! 😃
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> are there any figures, how many Ubuntu phones sold?
<popey> zzarr, you'd have to ask bq/meizu.
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> popey, just send the question to there support?
<popey> Duno
<popey> they're under no obligation to tell you of course
<popey> it's possibly commercially sensitive info
<popey> so what I'm really doing is palming you off on them because we don't have the data, and I kinda know they won't tell you :)
<zzarr> popey, I guess you're right
<zzarr> popey, they don't know my reason why and even if I explain that it's just something I wish to know personally they may not believe me
<popey> having a reason isn't sufficient for revealing commercially sensitive info usually
<popey> to randoms on the internet
<popey> you'd get the same answer if you asked how many dell laptops were sold with ubuntu or how many lenovos etc
<zzarr> popey, nope you're completely right
<zzarr> popey, yea
<zzarr> popey, but do Canonical have any public figures?
<popey> of what?
<zzarr> popey, number of Ubuntu powered phones
<popey> This is where we came in
<popey> <popey> zzarr, you'd have to ask bq/meizu.
<popey> not our data.
<Stskeeps> if things are done in the right privacy-aware way canonical won't even know
<Stskeeps> ie nothing phoning backe tc
<Stskeeps> which is good
<zzarr> popey, I know you wrote that, but I thought you meant exact data from bq/meizu
<popey> There's data you can infer
<popey> from
<popey> I personally have no data.
<popey> hello Stskeeps
<zzarr> okey
<Stskeeps> moo popey, coming to FOSDEM?
<popey> Sadly not
<Stskeeps> ah, shame
<popey> Yeah :(
<Stskeeps> maybe MWC then :)
<popey> Couldn't justify another weekend away in a row
<popey> even for fosdem
<popey> I'm not pretty enough to be at MWC :)
<Stskeeps> a wig can do a lot
<Stskeeps> :P
<popey> Hair I have.
<Stskeeps> hehe
<popey> zzarr, the only data I know of is number of core app downloads / users
<popey> which isn't super useful.
<zzarr> popey, it's something
<zzarr> popey, in any way, will you be able to know in the future? (I mean when Ubuntu powered phones goes on sale to the general public)
<popey> i expect sales data would be available only above my pay grade
<zzarr> popey, tell your boss you need a higher income ;)
<zzarr> just kidding
<popey> haha
<popey> Thing is right now, sales figures aren't important or interesting to us
<popey> It's not a thing we're particularly bothered about.
<popey> I mean, we like that bq like Ubuntu so much that they're making more devices.
<zzarr> it's more based on the fact that it a platform have enough users app makers (big ones) will make/port apps
<popey> And our relationship with partners is really good that there's more devices on the horizon
<popey> That'll come later
<popey> right now, it's a developer phone.
<popey> Sure there's people who use it as a daily driver
<popey> but we're currently not chasing sales.
<V99> Hi! why is private reddit utouch sub?
<popey> which sub?
<popey> https://www.reddit.com/r/ubuntuphone that one V99 ?
<zzarr> popey, I have a MX4 (it's my only phone, that's useful)
<popey> dunno who made that but the main subreddit is /r/ubuntu
<zzarr> I mean, I have a Android phone at home... but it get 5 hours at most in standby time
<V99> yeah popey
<popey> V99, it's always been private, don't know why
<popey> guess it was made and nobody used it
 * tathhu s main - and only - phone is E5 :(
<tathhu> [*] Jolla :(
<popey> I need an E5 for the collection
<popey> and need to fix my mx4
<popey> sat on it with my fat arse and broke the screen
<tathhu> D:
<zzarr> popey, :-(
<zzarr> popey, do you know if we ever will see the day when MHL works on a MX4? (I suspect we don't will)
<popey> No
<popey> That can't work
<popey> It's not wired up internally.
<popey> Same as bq
<popey> You might see a miracast type system for streaming over wireless to the display
<ogra_> we could just ship some wires and a howto along ;)
<popey> but a cable won't work
<popey> yeah, soldering iron, wires, glasses
<ogra_> "solder here"
<tathhu> :D
<zzarr> I have a custom built soldering cupboard at home.... but surface soldering is not something one do by hand...
<ogra_> zzarr, i wasnt serious ... it isnt wired up inside the SoC ... nothing to solder there
<zzarr> do anyone know how the performance would be with Miracast?
<zzarr> ogra_, I was just joking too ;-)
<ogra_> :)
<zzarr> I mean, "open up the phone, solder some" wolla, now it's a brick with display ;-)
<tathhu> :P
<tathhu> Might swap my LTE-N7 for wifi only so I could have working BT...
<stakewinner00> since the last update, music app is more slow when reproducing music, and sometimes stop working.
<vayan> God I don't understand the gallery app -_-" I copied all my pictures in it, updated all the filename to match, updated the timestamp, every picture has correct EXIF data and it's still badly sorted.. ;(
<robin-hero> hey, I'm on rc-proposed channel with a mako (N4) device, but with yesterday's or today's image the bluetooth doesn't work. I can't enable it with the toogle.
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: is that the 350 update?
<robin-hero> lotuspsychje, don't know, I use the bq-aquaris.en channel for mako too, because I need HERE AGPS fix :)
<robin-hero> I'm on the 227 right now.
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: not updated device yet?
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: just grabbing 354 on my nexus 7 here
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: maybe try a tail -f /var/log/syslog to see whats going on with bluetooth?
<robin-hero> lotuspsychje, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/14695145/
<lotuspsychje> hmm nothing usefull there
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: how about tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<guest345> I cannot create a click target cause
<guest345> cannot creat file that a statement shows "ubuntu sdk config.xml of"
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: maybe try a few time toggle/off on while you tail
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: hmm..i got same issue on n7
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: after toggling on, it auto toggles off
<robin-hero> Hmm, weird
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: maybe a bug..
<lotuspsychje> dont have this on bq
<guest345> Can you help me if you can solve a problem
<guest345> I cannot create a click target cause it cannot create a file by path /ubuntu-sdk/config.xml
<guest345> What does it mean?
<robin-hero> lotuspsychje, do you use rc-proposed on Bq?
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: no, the official image from bq 4.5 ubuntu touch
<robin-hero> yes, OTA.9 is working well on my Bq too, but on Nexus4 I'm using the rc-proposed channel
<lotuspsychje> think im on devel-proposed on n7
<andywork> i am running "phablet-config writable-image" to enable read/write on my nexus 4. This returns "PING launchpad.net (91.189.89.223) 56(84) bytes of data.", whats going on here? The phone is not rebooting
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: maybe we should file a bug
<robin-hero> lotuspsychje, Just found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/libhybris/+bug/1539566
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1539566 in Canonical System Image "Bluetooth dead on mako and flo." [High,New]
<lotuspsychje> ah
<robin-hero> as I see this is because of the new libhybris
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: how can i see installed image version
<robin-hero> under the System Settings/About the phone/System
<lotuspsychje> shows only 15.04 r354
<robin-hero> yes, sou you are on image #354
<robin-hero> *so
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: yeah but to see wich channel
<robin-hero> lotuspsychje, in terminal: system-image-cli --info
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: ok im also on rc-proposed tnx
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: but someone told me rc-proposed isnt the best channel for n7
<robin-hero> don't know, I don't have an N7
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: well i guess that would count for n4 also
<robin-hero> I have been using rc-proposed on my Nexus4 for several month, without serious issues
<lotuspsychje> robin-hero: yeah me neither, but still they advised me stable channel if i can recall
<lotuspsychje> ive tested alot already, devel, devel-proposed, rc-proposed...
<robin-hero> I've edited my /etc/enviroment on my N4, and added "QT_DEVICE_PIXEL_RATIO=2" to it, then restarted my phone. But nothing happened. Any idea?
<ogra_> why would that have any effect ?
<robin-hero> as I know, yes, it enables the device pixel ratio (hidpi screens) support
<ogra_> no, it forces it to 2
<robin-hero> see: https://trello.com/c/kqxJmlt5/2631-776-ubuntu-landing-008-qtmir-qtubuntu-saviq-gerboland
<ogra_> well, /etc/environment is definitely the wrong place for such stuff
<ogra_> you more likely want a snippet in /etc/profile.d or some such
<ogra_> Saviq, ^^^ please dont add any more stuff to /etc/enviroment, anything except PATH needs to go from there
<ogra_> (assuming you will want that var set once this lands)
<tathhu> robin-hero, lotuspsychje https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluetooth-touch/+bug/1502524 maybe related? :ö
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1502524 in bluetooth-touch (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth - Ubuntu Touch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> tathhu: think robin-hero's bug find is more up to date
<popey> andywork, not sure why, but phablet-config thinks you want to configure the wifi network when you make the image writable
<popey> andywork, it just pings launchpad to confirm the network is up
<robin-hero> ogra_, OK, so can I somehow change the resolution of my external screen on N!?
<robin-hero> N4
<ogra_> robin-hero, no idea, i never used that code ... but hacking that file is the wrong way to set a var
<ogra_> (it isd ok temporary for testing, but it should go into /etc/profile.d for an actual landing)
<ogra_> (or be exported by an upstart job or whatever)
<greyback_> robin-hero: do you mean resolution (slimport is fixed to only output 1080p) or scaling of the UI on the external screen?
<andywork> popey: hmm, only for testing i disabled the wifi on the phone and issued the same command again. Now phablet-config is not returning anything until the screen falls asleep, then i get "error: closed" in my terminal
<robin-hero> greyback_, yeah, scaling, sorry
<greyback_> ogra_: adding that env var to /etc/env only for testing, definitely not or deployment
<ogra_> greyback_, awesome, thanks :)
<greyback_> robin-hero: ok. Story there is that device pixel ratio and grid unit are similar concepts that we need to work together. I'm in the process of making grid units dynamic, i.e. can change them at runtime per-display.
<davmor2> andywork: yes that is because it couldn't ping launchpad to close the app
<popey> right
<popey> but there's no real reason it should connect to the network when you make the device writable
<popey> bug in phablet-config
<greyback_> robin-hero: so all I can say is watch this space. And in mean time, all you can do to make external screen not look huge, is to set GRID_UNIT_PX to a smaller value - but then phone UI will look tiny
<popey> it assumes you're going to install packages after making it writable
<popey> so checks for network so apt works
<robin-hero> greyback_, thanks for the cclarifications, will this be ready for OTA-10? can I make this GRID_UNIT_PX somehow dynamic? so It changes if I connect to an external screen, then it changes back if I disconnect from it.
<davmor2> lotuspsychje and robin-hero: image 352 for mako and 351 for flo have wroking wifi on flo the hardware doesn't actually register if it is up or not that is a different bug but you can connect devices via bluetoothctl as a work around on flo once connected they work fine
<lotuspsychje> davmor2: other channels got working bluetooth?
<greyback_> robin-hero: OTA10 would be the goal yes. only by hacking lots of code will you make grid unit dynamic right now
<robin-hero> greyback_, Thanks
<davmor2> lotuspsychje: no other device do not other channels libhybris landed across the board. Hopefully there will be a fix in Tuesdays image if the dev can fix it Monday
<lotuspsychje> davmor2: ok tnx, i dont use bluetooth anyway :p
<matv1> I am the only one where my screen blacks out when I make a call since OTA9? Even if I'm not holding i tup to my face - or indeed covering the sensor in any way? most annoying :(
<lotuspsychje> matv1: wich device is that
<matv1> nexus4
<lotuspsychje> matv1: didnt notice this on bq 4.5 yet
<matv1> its consistent. even after reboots.
<matv1> hmm
<matv1> anyone with a nexus4 around? :)
<micael> Hi, i just upgrade my bq 4.5 and i can't access my contacts from the SIM card
<micael> Can anyone help me?
<lotuspsychje> matv1: robin-hero is on n4 rc-proposed
<matv1> lotuspsychje thanks
<robin-hero> lotuspsychje, yes, but there's no SIM card in my N4 :(
<robin-hero> I uses my Bq as my daily phone
<matv1> ah I see. np :)
<matv1> anyone else? Mako - Nexus4 on Stable OTA 9?
<micael> can someone help me?
<matv1> micael, i thinks its an already reported bug. Let me check
<matv1> micael, does this sound like what you are experiencing? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/address-book-app/+bug/1538951
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1538951 in address-book-app (Ubuntu) "Impossible to export contacts in sim card, and it's impossible to choose where saving a new contact" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micael> no, i have the option to import contacts but when i try i receive a error
<micael> the error say "error reading the SIM card"
<micael> i already try the other slot but it give me the same error
<matv1> micael, no sorry. I cannot confirm that. On my Nexus4 it does not give that error.
<micael> :(
<micael> i'm using a bq 4.5
<matv1> Sorry I do not have that phone. It might be worth a new bug report. But check the list if it doesnt already exist
<micael> i already report a new bug
<matv1> ok thanks! hope it gets sorted soon :)
<micael> me too
<dobey> micael: what bug #?
<micael> dobey https://bugs.launchpad.net/address-book-app/+bug/1539318
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1539318 in address-book-app "Cannot import contacts from SIM card" [Undecided,New]
<muka> Is USB tethering fixed in mako ver26?
<davmor2> muka: why usb tether just turn on hotspot
<muka> or better yet, hotspot has been activated
<muka> hotspot was not working in mako
<davmor2> muka: ah wait sorry for mako no I don't think so
<taiebot> Hi all. What's the status of devel-proposed channel? might get a sneak peek of what's happening in there and come back to rc-proposed. Is it bootable at the moment?
<popey> pretty sure it's still broken
<taiebot> popey: thanks will not bother then.
<dobey> taiebot: nothing special anyway. any features landing in devel-proposed (xenial) for phone should also be landing in rc-proposed
<taiebot> dobey: eagerly trying to see if apps startup could get better in xenial but seems not.
<mike00> ciao a tutti
<taiebot> Waouh new dekko thanks danchapman!!!
<DanChapman> yw :-)
<taiebot> danchapman it is beautiful and fluid. I am still unable to search i suppose this is due to me using yahoo account
<DanChapman> yeah support for yahoo is not so great i'm afraid. The server has a very limited IMAP implementation. I think when we have support for offline searching we could probably prefer that over a server side search for yahoo accounts
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-30
<meadowalex> hi everyone. does anyone have experience with installing ubuntu-touch on a nexus 7?
<meadowalex> i'm getting this "Cannot cleanup tree to ensure clean deploymentexit status 255"
<meadowalex> when i do "ubuntu-device-flash touch --channel=ubuntu-touch/stable/ubuntu --server=http://system-image.ubuntu.com --bootstrap"
<dnotari> Hi, so I have a nexus 5 running the ubports.com rc-proposed image.  Today after the battery died and I recharged it, it is not booting  past the ubuntu screen with the loading dots below it.  Seems I am unable to get into the boot loader to re-flash it.  Any ideas from anyone?
<dobey> meadowalex: what version of android is on the device?
<meadowalex> ro.product.name=razor ro.build.id=LRX22C ro.product.device=flo
<dobey> meadowalex: i don't know what that means
<dobey> dnotari: getting to bootloader can be annoying sometimes. you have to hold Vol Dn while powering on, until the bootloader shows, and it seems to not always work, so it might take a few tries to get it
<dobey> meadowalex: is that android 5.x? 6.x?
<meadowalex> I think LRX22C is Android 5.0.1
<dobey> meadowalex: reflash to 4.4, boot to android, then reboot to bootloader and do the ubuntu-device-flash again
<meadowalex> all right, I will give that a try
<meadowalex> thanks for the tip
<dnotari> thanks dobey that worked after few more attempts.
<dobey> dnotari: note that if you're flashing in bootloader, you will have to wipe all user data on the device too. you might be able to get into recovery and then flash from there, and avoid wiping data if there's anything you need to save
<dnotari> yeah i was able to get into recovery going to see how that goes and just back up stuff just in case I need to drop the hammer on it later.
<CheeryLee> Hello everyone! Where can I find init script of Ubuntu Touch?
<CheeryLee> Cool. Nobody here again.
<JanC_FOSDEM> be patient, this is IRC
<JanC_FOSDEM> ...
<Mike00> Ciao a tutti
<Mike00> Ho un problema con un app pubblicata ieri
<Mike00> È la chat fausti?
<Mike00> giusta*?
<roasted> hi friends
<roasted> curious - does the file manager on UT allow you to connect to network shares, like smb and whatnot?
<OerHeks> it seems Ubuntu Touch File Manager now has built in Samba support, just click "Network" under "Places". A little bit slow and sometimes buggy, but a big step forward... For tranfering large files I have to keep the screen active.
<roasted> snazzy. Do you know if you can double click a video on an smb share and it play over the LAN (without downloading the whole thing first)? Or edit documents on the SMB share?
<roasted> (have you tried?)
<OerHeks> Not sure, i have no touch device myself yet.
<OerHeks> but i try to keep up with development
<roasted> what resources do you use to keep up with dev news?
<OerHeks> http://forum.xda-developers.com/ubuntu-touch and for devices https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices and this channel
<nhaines> So here's a fun question.  I updated my Nexus 7 on the rc-proposed channel and now Bluetooth doesn't work.  Is there a way to downgrade to an older system image without reflashing?
<_Sponge> evenin'
<dobey> nhaines: well, technically no, because any image change is "reflashing"
<dobey> nhaines: but you can use system-image-cli --switch to flash an older build, directly on the device
<dobey> nhaines: and bluetooth is broken in rc-proposed on everything it seems, nexus 7 isn't special there :)
#ubuntu-touch 2016-01-31
<devilman> hi
<devilman> i like flash ubuntu touch on my redmi 2
<devilman> is that possible to try
<Aditya__> anyone here?
<andywork> Aditya__: 238 peoples at this moment
<vayan> someone got syncevolution + fastmail working ?
<manbehindthemadn> hey fellas, deploying ubuntu-touch onto an older galaxy tab 2, curious what the procedure is for wiping the device prior to install
<popey> manbehindthemadn, is the galaxy tab 2 even supported?
<manbehindthemadn> eh, that really doesn't matter to me, if I gotta recompile and config by hand I kinda figured I was gonna have too, im just curious how to prep the device.
<ogra_`> you need to be able to flash it ... so an unlocked bootloader is kind of essential
<ogra_`> the rest (boot.img, recovery.img) get replaced by ubuntu anyway
<ogra_`> though dont underestimate how much a port takes you ...
 * ogra_` would plan with a month or more if you are an experienced android *and* ubuntu developer .... else plan longer
<nolsen> When will Ubuntu touch phones be available in the US?
<ogra_`> once an US manufacturer is found,the FCC requirements are fulfilled annd the paperwork is done :)
<ogra_`> (you can buy the bq phones in the US if you can live with 2g though .... they ship worldwide)
<ogra_`> ( at https://store.bq.com/gl/ )
<_Sponge> Could birdie and vocal be supported in Ubuntu-Touch ? https://github.com/nathandyer
<samdroid> Hello!  Is it possible to allow mir to accept the connections of a Gtk+ app running from the terminal?
<SourceSlayer> Hey
<SourceSlayer> Is there anyway to set Qt Creator to use QMake for Unity Scopes?
<SourceSlayer> Dang Ubuntu SDK ruined Qt Creator
<m_jimmer> I am going to create a application that uses and stores some sensitive information.  I have a encryption library. I am just wondering what is the best place to store said files.  like applicationConfigure dir ? or somewhere else
<m_jimmer> the idea is to use sqlight but to encrypt the files and make enduser unlock . This application will also need networking.
<m_jimmer> so setting the default data dir for sqlight will need to happen.  So just wondering where that would be best suited.  Like QStanderedPaths::standerPaths(QStanderedPaths::ApplicationConfigDir).first() ? or somewhere else
<m_jimmer> thanks for your time
<m_jimmer> Also is there somewhere where I can get a list of all the default lib's that I can link against for applications ? thanks
<m_jimmer> This way I know what I have to package myself.  Just starting out with Ubuntu sdk and not sure how that all works
<m_jimmer> The application that I am going to make will be a mix between ansible tower and nagios
<mcphail> m_jimmer: scroll down to the Runtime Environment section of https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/start/platform/guides/app-confinement/ . As for libs, if in doubt, bundle them
<m_jimmer> thanks mcphail
<dobey> m_jimmer: a) #ubuntu-app-devel is the best channel to ask about app dev questions. b) ApplicationDataDir i think would be better. config files go in ConfigDir, you're writing data, so DataDir would be better.
<dobey> c) when you create a chroot in the sdk for the click target, any libraries which don't already have the -dev packages installed, are things you shouldn't be depending on the system to provide, and you should build and include them in your own package
<m_jimmer> sweet thanks a bunch and I will join that channel
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-23
 * javier4 Logcat on my ported system results always in a blank output. Both from /system/bin than /android/system/bin. Cat'ing /dev/log_main I get some (confused) output, so the problem it's not in apps logging, but in logcat itself.
<zzarr> hello!
<zzarr> when is the next OTA?
<taiebot> I have a weird bug on rc-proposed. Not sure if it is worth putting it on launchpad with the switch from click to snap but it goes like this. I have manually installed dekko  (v 0.9.4) (edge version)  I  want to go back to stable version so i click on dekko icon and de-install it from the phone UI. Go to the store to install the "stable" version. Load it and i am back to old version but as soon as i re-boot the phone i am 
<pmcgowan> taiebot, if you did a manual install with pkcon I suspect you need to do a manual remove
<dobey> pmcgowan: no, uninstall from the scope just runs "pkcon remove blah blah"
<dobey> so doing that from console won't change anything
<dobey> tai271828: your message did get cut short at "as i re-boot the phone i am" though
<Jay__> how to write by adb sideload ubuntu-touch ?
<dobey> can you clarify the question more please? you want to install a .click package over adb?
<Jay__> adb sideload zesty-preinstalled-touch-armhf.custom.tar.gz'
<dobey> ubuntu is not android. you cannot flash your device in that manner
<dobey> and you don't want to put zesty on your device anyway
<Jay__> arm v7 compatybility ?
<dobey> armhf is arm v7 yes
<dobey> arm64 is arm v8
<dobey> android devices require device-specific images to be built. you can't take a general tarball and throw it on and expect it to work
<Jay__> i am font-end developer - but after work try simple hack
<Jay__> if we can put in to bmp vairus
<Jay__> whay in that manner put ubuntu in to phone
<Jay__> ?
<dobey> i don't understand what you're asking
<dobey> to install ubuntu onto an android phone requires an image built specifically for that device; see the porting guide in the topic if you want to port to a new device
<Jay__> Samsung Galaxy Core II G355H
<Jay__> fastboot sims to not work
<Jay__> adb find device
<dobey> there is no port to that device
<Jay__> cool that sims to be challenge
<Jay__> what must to have to port
<Jay__> to this device ?
<dobey> knowledge of porting android to devices and building it, mostly
<dobey> see the porting guide which is linked in the channel topic
<Jay__> dead links are on wiki
<Jay__> ubuntu touch only on  lp, and what abput code in github or bitbucket are there source code repo ?
<Jay__> about*
<Jay__> ?
<Jay__> I have research - for smasung phone we have a replamacment Odin a Heimdall
<Jay__> http://glassechidna.com.au/heimdall/
<Jay__> for flash device
<Jay__> cmd and frontend
<Jay__> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/06/heimdall-odin-alternative-that-runs-on.html
<dobey> i don't know what that is
<Jay__> whe have image of OS and we can re flash it by
<Jay__> this tool the smasung phones
<Jay__> S line
<dobey> well there is no ubuntu image for those devices
<dobey> somoene has to do the port first
<Jay__> yet ;)
<Jay__> linux it's bun softwar that do lite think and manage a drivers
<Jay__> bunch *
<Jay__> softwaRE*
<Jay__> software*
<Jay__> can extract a drive module or a hole kernel from andorid ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<hans_> hello
<hans_> is there anybody
<hans_> ?
<dobey> !ask | hans
<ubot5> hans: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hans_> i have flashed ubutn
<hans_> ubuntu touch on my nexus 4 and wifi is not really working
<dobey> what isn't working exactly? you can't connect to an access point?
<hans_> data packages are coming through, i pinged google, but it is very slow or disconnecting after a while
<dobey> pmcgowan: ^^ seen any similar complaints like this?
<pmcgowan> dobey, hans_ maybe if BT is interfering? cant recall in nexus4 had that issue
<hans_> BT?
<dobey> oh could be. not sure. i don't have any bt devices connected to mine and it works fine
<dobey> bluetooth
<pmcgowan> hans_, they may be using some freq and if bluetooth is too active can interupt, but if you aren't conected to anything shouldnt matter
<dobey> also i think i'm using 5GHz wifi on it anyway
<pmcgowan> right
<dobey> but yeah, 2.4GHz could have problems
<hans_> hmm i canceled BT on all devices nearby
<pmcgowan> hans_, try disabling on the nexus
<hans_> but not gettin better
<hans_> i did
<pmcgowan> ok
<pmcgowan> hans_, what version have you got
<hans_> so i try to install w3m^^
<pmcgowan> w3m?
<hans_> ubuntu 15.04 (ota-14)
<pmcgowan> ok good
<hans_> w3m = text based browser
<pmcgowan> not familiar, so are you installing more deb packages and seeing slowness?
<hans_> i haven't insert sim card yet, is that a problem?
<pmcgowan> or also in normal webbriwser
<pmcgowan> no sim is not a problem
<dobey> no i don't have a sim in my mako either
<dobey> you use the same wifi ap with other devices that don't have problems? are they also running ubuntu?
<hans_> no there are no problems with the other devices
<pmcgowan> I would check syslog to see if anything obvious is logged, cant think of why it would be bad
<hans_> syslog via terminal?
<dobey> yes
<hans_> ok
<hans_> how can i execute syslog in ubuntu touch terminal?
<dobey> less /var/log/syslog
<hans_> thx
<dobey> hmm
<hans_> ok and what is syslog showing me?^^
<dobey> i don't know. it's your syslog not mine :)
<dobey> but, hrmm, wifi is being crappy on my mako now too
<dobey> pmcgowan: what did you break?
<pmcgowan> dobey, hah, to see what NetworkManager or wpa_supplicant might be telling us
<pmcgowan> maybe better to grep -i network /var/log/syslog
<pmcgowan> and for wpa
<pmcgowan> I am grasping
<pmcgowan> dobey, who me?
<dobey> fast.com can't load for me
<dobey> well like the main page of it loads, but it doesn't actually load the test data
<pmcgowan> we lost him
<dobey> his brother comes back in the sequel though
<pmcgowan> lol
 * javier4 On my porting I can't get any output from logcat (tried bot /android/system/bin than /system/bin). Any idea?
<hans_> so this my wifi problem in ubuntu touch like syslog told me: rsyslog, warning: ~ action is deprecated, consider using the 'stop' statement instead
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-24
<CoderEurope> I think I just bricked my bq Aquariues E5
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, oh?
<CoderEurope> SebthreeBQM10HD: Has OTA15 come out yet ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, uh havent you read? ota 15 is going to be mostly pointless except for fixing a few bugs
<CoderEurope> Seb SebthreeBQM10HD: Well I still think I bricked my phone with an update.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> how
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wht happened
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, also bricked would mean black wont turn on etc
<CoderEurope> SebthreeBQM10HD: Which is exactlys whats happened.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, which update?
<CoderEurope> todays
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, plug charger in, could actsuallly be a power issue
<SebthreeBQM10HD> what did you install?
<CoderEurope> No its not - I tried that - and it had half the charge left.
<CoderEurope> I installed tuxracer - thats about it.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, if its bricked tell them here later to the actsual devs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and then can reset re install ubuntu touch via a pc and usb cable if comes to it
<CoderEurope> SebthreeBQM10HD:  cool - okay
<SebthreeBQM10HD> maybe get some photos and videos off it first like that
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, an update shouldnt have bricked anything though!
<CoderEurope> SebthreeBQM10HD:  How about if it was half way through an update ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> yes maybe then I guess
<SebthreeBQM10HD> but
<SebthreeBQM10HD> even then shoudnt have really
<SebthreeBQM10HD> a update installs or fails to insttall
<CoderEurope> I think maybe that was it.
<SebthreeBQM10HD> could be!
<CoderEurope> Well, I shall have to go home & bring my computer & phone (E5) to the office for internet etc .... so I shall sort it out this morning.
<CoderEurope> plus I have toothache.
<CoderEurope> bummer hey ?
<SebthreeBQM10HD> CoderEurope, ok have fun!
<mcphail> CoderEurope: have you done the "holding the power button for 20 seconds longer than you think is necessary" thing? Has worked for me after a couple of updating/flashing mishaps.
<CoderEurope> mcphail: Not yet - but I will soon - in 30 mins
<zzarr> when is OTA 15 comming?
<mcphail> zzarr: the last I heard, 14 was going to be the last OTA for the time being. Has 15 been announced?
<k1l> there was some ota 15 announced for (security) updates. but no new features at first.
<mcphail> Aah. Ok
<k1l> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/01/ubuntu-ota-15-will-let-ubuntu-phone-owners-browse-amazon
<k1l> the webbrowser got caught by the chromium is too old for https bug/feature
<CoderEurope> Just to let you know (popey at al) The Hard Reset worked after 25 seconds or so. I have my Bq E5 back :D
<mcphail> CoderEurope: got to love the magic button :)
<CoderEurope> mcphail: is That what it's called ? The mind boggles.
<zzarr> okey, thanks
<hans_> i have a wifi problem in ubuntu touch 15.04 "rsyslogd action is deprecated, consider using the stop statement"
<mardy_> morphis_: hi! I've been told that you might have a clue on bug 1658617
<ubot5> bug 1658617 in Ubuntu App Platform "webapps crashing - oxide being compiled with wrong libs?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1658617
<mardy_> morphis_: it's about libhybris, actually
<morphis_> mardy_: let me have a look
<morphis_> mardy: that is what I introduced https://git.launchpad.net/~morphis/libhybris/+git/libhybris-ubuntu/commit/?id=14fa711f87fca6c3fec5d0b6971da8ac2cb2acd4 for
<morphis_> not exactly but plays into a similar problem
<morphis_> mardy: I guess what you really want here is something like hybris_camera_is_available()
<morphis_> and I agree, those functions should never crash
<morphis_> mardy: how urgent is this?
<mardy> morphis_: well, many webapps snaps are crashing (gmail, google+)
<mardy> morphis_: if you are busy, you can give me some pointers and I can try to write a patch
<morphis_> mardy: this needs some low level things inside hybris I would like to do
<morphis_> mardy: but oxide needs changes too to add proper runtime detection for hybris support
<morphis_> like it needs to call something like hybris_camera_is_available() and if false don't try to call any further hybris methods
<morphis_> mardy: I can add a card on our board to see if I can get it done this sprint
<morphis_> sil2100, robru: you have an idea why https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2393/build/3/info/ happens?
<mardy> morphis_: thanks a lot!
 * javier4 anybody skilled with mediatek drivers?
<robru> morphis_: you have a branch prerequisite listed which no longer exists
<morphis_> robru: hm, I've created all three branches this morning and linked the first one in the row to another existing one
<morphis_> robru: yeah, just check, all are there
<robru> morphis_: hmm
<robru> morphis_: that traceback shows it is doing the MP sorting by preqreq, it found a preqreq missing from the ticket, it's trying to load the preqreq and get the web link from the api link, but it's 404ing
<morphis_> robru: so maybe I should just add the top MP to the list?
<morphis_> as all three I've added are chained already as prerequisit
<robru> morphis_: oh no wait
<robru> morphis_: this is a git bug in bileto, sorry. This is the result of trying to shove git into a bzr-shaped hole
<morphis_> :-)
<robru> morphis_: I'll push a workaround in a minute, just need some coffee
<morphis_> robru: aye
<morphis_> robru: and thanks!
<mterry> bfiller: do you know where the source for the ubuntu-app-platform snap is?
<mterry> i.e. its snapcraft.yaml?
<bfiller> mterry, I don't, oSoMoN might know
<oSoMoN> mterry, https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-platform?h=master
<oSoMoN> (https://git.launchpad.net/ubuntu-app-platform/tree/snapcraft.yaml)
<mterry> oSoMoN: cheers!
<robru> morphis_: ok, fixed: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/2393/build/4/
<morphis_> robru: thanks!
<morphis_> robru: what are we using commit messages for for git based MPs?
<robru> morphis_: same as bzr. the commit message field in the MP is used in the merge commit message.
<morphis_> ok
<morphis_> but does it make sense to enforce it?
<morphis_> it makes less sense as for bzr
<robru> morphis_: i think it does. i know the default thing in git is that merge commits don't have commit messages but slangasek requested feature parity between bzr and git. we can revisit it later once more people are using git I suppose
<morphis_> robru: ok, fine for now with that :-)
<robru> morphis_: tell your friends to switch to git already! I implemented it thinking there was high demand but basically you're the only person using it
<morphis_> robru: really?
<morphis_> I feel like we need to spread this a bit more
<robru> morphis_: https://bileto.ubuntu.com/static/report.txt (scroll way to the bottom) yep, lp:aethercast is the only git project in all of bileto
<morphis_> thats bad
<morphis_> but I guess problem for most people is that they still have their CI integrated with bzr
<robru> morphis_: that's true. also I think there's just inertia. lots of people haven't yet discovered how slow/old/broken bzr is compared to git.
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-25
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<He_> Hallo
<zedroid> Hello! Is it possible to use linux application (e.q Chromium) in kiosk mode for ubuntu touch? Also can I add my own script to autoboot in the same system?
<dobey> zedroid: it sounds like what you want is ubuntu-core snappy system with kiosk stuff
<dobey> kgunn: ^^ what was the url for the wiki page for the kiosk stuff?
<zedroid> I'm not going to develop my own embedded hardware and I don't think that ubuntu core supports  wide number of devices.
<zedroid> Thats why ubuntu touch is the best case imho. Maybe possible to start other than Xmir DE in Touch?
<dobey> no, phone/tablet images are built to be phone/tablet images. you could build your own custom image that does something different if what you want is a kiosk device, though
<dobey> the images aren't generic either. each supported device must have images built specifically for it
<mterry> tedg_: in the u8 snap, snap apps in the drawer are shown twice -- is that a known issue?
<tedg_> mterry: Yeah, fixed in silo 2105 :-)
<tedg_> mterry: They're not shown twice actually, once for every compatible interface. So it would be 1-3 times :-)
<mterry> tedg_: ah...  so once we get a successful UAL build and redo the snap, it might be fixed?
<tedg_> mterry: Yeah
<mterry> nice  :)
<tedg_> I should rebuild 2129 sometime too
<tedg_> Hoping to kill it soon :-)
<tedg_> mterry: Can you hit the recycle button on U8 here for me please? https://bileto.ubuntu.com/excuses/2384/zesty.html
<mterry> tedg_: done
<tedg_> Thank you
<mterry> tedg_: yeah killing the silo would mean we no longer pull in -proposed, which would be nice
<dobey> until the next one anyway
<zedroid> Yes, but I mean, I just want to start browser on the top of the DE. Is it really no simple ways to do this in touch?
<pmcgowan> zedroid, sure there are, have you see the blogs on kiosks
<dobey> zedroid: you need to create a libertine container, install chromium in it, and then probably create an upstart job in the phablet user's home dir, to run 'ubuntu-app-launch $app_id_of_chromium' when the session has finished starting
<Saviq> Elleo, hey, do you have a bug for the OSK about switching languages mid-word? When you type "foo", switch language and choose a auto-completed word "foobar", it will actually end up being "foofoobar"
<zedroid> dobey: That is what I want to find. upstart job should be made inside of the libertine container or in the "host" system?
<bregma> zedroid, in the host system, in .config/upstart
<Elleo> Saviq: no, don't think that's been spotted before; if you could file a bug that'd be great :)
 * Saviq does
<Elleo> thanks
<zedroid> bregma, dobey: Thank you very much
<pmcgowan> dobey, why does he need libertine and chrome? he started asking about core
<pmcgowan> he doesnt need all that
<pmcgowan> he can do browser straight to GL is he wants
<dobey> pmcgowan: no, i suggested core.
<dobey> pmcgowan: the original question explicitly mentioned chromium
<Saviq> Elleo, bug #1659319
<ubot5> bug 1659319 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Changing language mid-word results in duplicated words" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1659319
<pmcgowan> dobey, ack
<Elleo> Saviq: thanks
<Elleo> Saviq: is this under X or mir?
<Saviq> Elleo, does it matter? phone, so Mir
<Elleo> Saviq: odd, I'm not able to reproduce it on my phone
<Saviq> Elleo, huh, can't repro now, either
<Saviq> Elleo, I think it depends whether the original language had an auto-complete for that word
<Saviq> Elleo, let me write exact steps
<Elleo> Saviq: thanks
<Saviq> Elleo, updated the bug description - I think it depends on the layouts you toggle between
<Saviq> but can reliably reproduce with (En)"bar" → (Pl) → "dz" → select "bardzo" → "barbardzo"
<Elleo> Saviq: yeah, I can reproduce it with that now too, thanks
 * taiebot misses daily updates my phone has become too boring :-)
<kgunn> sorry was off earlier, but for future reference https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/guides/mir-snaps/
<kgunn> dobey: ^
<Satyam2345> .
<ogra_> ,
<Satyam2345> Oh and i thought connection broke again
<Satyam2345> any ubtouch porter
<Satyam2345> worked with mtk devices
<Satyam2345> i've heard touch going to make android app run on it
<k1l_> do they? or was that just a rumor?
<dobey> no
<ogra_> Satyam2345, regarding the drivers you probably have better luck in the #ubports channel
<dobey> well, so, anyone can make an android app run on ubuntu. you just have to package the app and the android runtime inside your package
<ogra_> "just"
<ogra_> :)
<Satyam2345> plasma was working on Shashlik ~~ dalvik'
<Satyam2345> its stopped for now
<Satyam2345> can't something similar can be done on ubtouch
<ogra_> like dobey said, you'd have to bundle the execution environment in your package
<Satyam2345> its not that simple as you've said it
<ogra_> the switch to snap packages might make it easier ... it could become a framework that other snaps then use via the content sharing interface
<ogra_> but thats still a bit away
<Satyam2345> do you own a ubtouch device
<ogra_> a few
<Satyam2345> a nexus??
<ogra_> i have a nexus but that has not been booted in 2 yeras or so
<ogra_> *years
<dobey> which nexus
<ogra_> i use a maizu mx5pro as daily driver
<Satyam2345> < ' ' >!!
<ogra_> *meizu
<Satyam2345> why not booted ..is bricked or damaged
<ogra_> no, just collecting dust
<ogra_> (nexus4 that is)
<Satyam2345> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Satyam2345> nexus 4... you can try doing something of
<Satyam2345> as flashing roms
<ogra_> the 4 is an awful device ... good hardware and all but the all-glass case is unbearable if you actually use it for more than compiling stuff on it IMHO
<ogra_> it is slippery in the hand, slides off tables if they are not 100% plain etc etc
<Satyam2345> are you a android dev
<ogra_> nope
<Satyam2345> maybe you can send it to me ..LOL
<ogra_> (ubuntu dev ... )
<Satyam2345> want don't you try plasma-mobile on it
<ogra_> because i'm happy with it as is ...
<Satyam2345> but you have to build it... So not do so
<dobey> ogra_: i like when i have my n4 sitting on my desk and it just starts spinning
<ogra_> haha, yeah
<Satyam2345> (^_^) happy from a dead phone
<Satyam2345> i crushed my phone a month ago .. due to service was a shiit. they taken 6 month for replacement
<Satyam2345> it was a YU YUNIQUE
<Satyam2345> its chinese brand
<Satyam2345> hows the performance of ubuntu touch nowadays
<ogra_> for me its fine ... not missing anything
<ogra_> but i havent touched any android phone in a long time so i cant really compare
<Satyam2345> i can't see any recent review on youtube.. All of them are 2 year ago
<Satyam2345> i were wishing to buy one.. but i think i might reconsider..
<Satyam2345> are you on telegram
<Satyam2345> add @Satyam2345 and send some screenshots..i like to see it
<ogra_> https://plus.google.com/+PopescuSorin has a lot of videos and screenshots
<Satyam2345> thanks..
<ogra_> (i guess you need to scoll a bit for phone specific stuff, the recent bits are more about the desktop mode and snap packages)
<Satyam2345> What you develop specifically on ubtouch
<ogra_> nothing anymore ...
<ogra_> i'm working on snappy ubuntu core nowadays
<ogra_> doing hardware enablement, manitaining the raspberry pi and dragonboard images etc
<Satyam2345> wow..then u must have a lot of arm devices lying around
<ogra_> a few
<Satyam2345> i wanted to get a raspberry pi but i see no use of it now..and its costly in india due to taxes
<Satyam2345> Odroid Xu4 was another board i might buy. in coming summer
<Genuine> Hi
<Genuine> is anyone here?
<k1l_> better ask the specific question and see if someone can answer that :)
<Genuine> ok
<Genuine> Does anyone know if I could install ubuntu phone OS on any phone? if not when is the upcoming ubuntu phone OS going to be released?
<larreamikel[m]> You can check:
<larreamikel[m]> https://github.com/MariusQuabeck/magic-device-tool
<Genuine> also, if I manage to install ubuntu desktop OS will the SIM card work and the right drivers be installed?
<k1l_> Genuine: you can install it on phones, but you need to port it first. on the mobile devices you cant just use a generic install cd/usb like on the laptop.
<larreamikel[m]> or https://ubports.com/
<k1l_> Genuine: desktop ubuntu is differently from the ubuntu touch right now
<Genuine> both will be united as one?
<Genuine> in the future
<Genuine> amazing links thank you very much
<k1l_> Genuine: yes. but you still need a special rom made to work on that exact hardware.
<k1l_> you cant just install a random OS on smartphones. that will not work because the driver situation is a mess
<Genuine> one day! or i will just buy an ubuntu phone.. any ideas when they are going to be out?
<Genuine> yea i always thought that, I wish tablets and phones had better drivers support like pc hardware
<Genuine> I read somewhere that Ubuntu is working on a new mobile OS anyone knows when thats going to be released? Sorry too much questions..
<dobey> it was "released" 3 years ago. :)
<Genuine> so theres isn't a new one other than the current one?
<dobey> there isn't something especially different in terms of user experience, no. it's the same thing. we are working on some major improvements, but it's just further iteration on what we have today
<k1l_> Genuine: they are changing some internals to a new setup. like switching from click packages to snap packages. since ubuntu uses the snap package over all installed systems now.
<Genuine> Do you have any specific dates or period of time of when a new phone by ubuntu will be released? Im hoping to buy a new one but there isnt any on the website.
<dobey> we're moving to a snappy based system, which is a huge amount of changes, but it's almost all lower level stuff to make that work. there are some design changes and stuff too, and you can play around with it today if you want
<dobey> ubuntu doens't make phones. when a phone geets released with ubuntu installed on it, will be up to the manufacturer of the phone
<Genuine> that's amazing :D
<Genuine> correct, but i meant this https://www.ubuntu.com/mobile/devices
<Genuine> ok so mostly there will be more devices ones ubuntu finished the move to snappy.
<dobey> right. and no new devices will appear on there before the manufacturer decides to announce it :)
<dobey> that's the idea, yeah
<Genuine> I see, my best option today is to buy one of these devices "mostly have android on them" then install ubuntu on them.
<dobey> assuming it's a supported device, yes
<dobey> i wouldn't suggest buying a random phone and hoping to get a fully working ubuntu on it easily. :)
<Genuine> yea, someone here provided a link of supported devices. Thank you very much. one last question, any approximate date of when ubuntu finishes the move to snappy and it will be ready?
<dobey> if you want a phone, a google nexus 4 or meizu pro 5 are probably the best options right now if you can find one. you might be able to find someone selling one of the other ubuntu edition devices on ebay or similar too
<dobey> when it's ready :)
<Genuine> alright thanks. And thank you guys for creating an alternative to today's phones..
<larreamikel[m]> Be careful with what you buy now. My suggestion is to wait for the next movements of ubuntu touch, because nobody has clarified if any of the actual supported phones will be ported to the new snap system.
<Genuine> I have read multiple times that ubuntu accepts donation of old devices does that include desktops and laptops?
<Genuine> Yea, I'm going to wait.
<larreamikel[m]>  no idea about that, sorry.
<Genuine> no problem.
<danielthebague> hi folks whats the news for the ubuntu BQ E4.5 i heard that development for it will cease and only a few security updates will be realeased for it!!
<danielthebague> Should i go out and get a new phone?
<k1l_> development is not stopped. there are changes in the low level system like the switch from click packages to the ubuntu wide snap packages, and so it will ned some time so not the work done now has to be redone again.
<k1l_> and security updates are very worth it. on many other OS devices you dont get any updates and are vulnerable to old linux kernel security issues.
<danielthebague> so no reason as of yet to save up for and purchase a newer version of the ubuntu phone
<Genuine> i'm saving up for the newer version :)
<danielthebague> Genuine is that the mx5?
<dobey> there is no ubuntu mx5. it's the pro 5. if you're planning to buy one, make sure you're very aware of the difference :)
<Genuine> i dont think so. I will wait till ubuntu announces that it finished ubuntu touch os and phone manufacturers install it on their phones.
<Genuine> then i will move to ubuntu phone and never go back :P
<danielthebague> Yes will probbaly wait and see what happens
<Genuine> yea
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-26
<retro486> Trying to phablet-dev-bootstrap and it's getting 503 error early on... Is something down? Been like this for a few days...
<CoderEurope> Happy Australia day !
<Davidrnd> Hello, I've created a build environment with click chroot ( https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/13/inner-workings-sdk/ ) but it seems that the repos are differ to the one on the emulator / phone. gtk/cairo etc are missing and i can't find the packages via "apt-cache search" .. Is there a way to upgrade the chroot enviroment ?
<Davidrnd> Hello, is there a way to install in a the click chroot enviroment ( https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/blog/2015/04/13/inner-workings-sdk/ ) the libgtk / cairo package ?
<zedroid> Hello. I'm not sure, here I should write or not. For some reason Chromium installed under libertine in BQ M10 (Ubuntu Touch OTA 14) doesn't start properly. It shows balnk screen and falls. Hopefully I've installed all dependencies. Is it a bug or my mistake?
<brunch875> zedroid: last time I tried it, I experienced the same thing
<zedroid> Also is it possible to disable swipes and configure custom opientation?
<zedroid>  If I lock it and set lanscape orientation, after reboot ubuntu set portait orientation even if the orientation change is blocked.
<bregma> zedroid, I believe there is a bug in Chromium built for ARM in which certain invalid assumptions are made about the OS on which it's running, but you can work around that by explicitly specifying sandbox mode at startup
<bregma> I do not know more details
<zedroid> bregma: I've found that I can specify flag CHROMIUM_FLAGS="-password-store=detect -user-data-dir" But this is not working at least now.
<Saviq> Elleo, hey, if you remember me complaining about OSK doing jumping jacks, tedg_ filed a bug - bug #1659386
<ubot5> bug 1659386 in ubuntu-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu keyboard hides on keypress in applications" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1659386
<Saviq> thinking about it there's a good chance it's our fault - taking focus away from apps on OSK touch
<Saviq> greyback, wdyt ↑? miral?
<Saviq> oh I see you picked it up already
<greyback> Saviq: I did?
<Saviq> Elleo did
<Saviq> not you
<greyback> Saviq: the miral move is a likely candidate
<Elleo> Saviq: yeah, that was my thinking too; my guess would be that it's giving focus to the keyboard surface
<Elleo> Saviq: which then causes it to hide, restoring focus to the app
<Saviq> yup, sounds about right
<horuxanx> hi all
<horuxanx> have one porter here ?
<courrier>  I'm planning to buy an Aquaris M10 but the Ubuntu edition is out of stock, can I buy an Android version and install Ubuntu Touch easily?
<Guest12103> Hello, Not sure where to ask. What's the best way to add gamepad support for a game on ubuntu touch?
<mcphail> Guest12103: I haven't tried, but I presume you can use SDL's gamepad functions if you can connect the pad to the phone
<mcphail> (presuming your game uses SDL)
<Guest12103> It doesn't but I'd still try.  I tried interacting with /dev/input/js0 but that didn't open. and when I connect a gamepad over bluetooth nothing appears in /dev/input
<mcphail> To be honest, I'm not sure if there is gamepad support at the kernel level, whether bluetooth gamepads work or whether a confined click could communicate with a gamepad. popey might know, as he's taken an interest in a lot of the game porting. Does Qt have a joystick library?
<Guest12103> Qt has Gamepad in 5.7 https://doc-snapshots.qt.io/qt5-5.7/qtgamepad-qmlmodule.html, the version on touch is 5.6 I think.
<dobey> the phone only connects to specific profiles right now
<dobey> so a gamepad over bluetooth probably won't work
<Guest12103> would a usb gamepad be good?
<dobey> and a usb one might not work generally, due to confinement
<mcphail> bschaefer: any idea on gamepad support for Guest12103 above? Does your SDL port support it?
<bschaefer> SDL supports joysticks through manually poll/talking through evdev
<dobey> mcphail: i don't think the problem is sdl not supporting it, but confinement; unconfined it should work fine with a usb pad i would think, assuming the gamepad doesn't require more juice than you can get out of the usb port
<bschaefer> soo if it works with SDL, and has access to /dev it should work
<mcphail> dobey: yes, that is my suspicion. I think people got my Baldur's gate port working with bluetooth keyboards, but never heard about gamepads
<mcphail> bschaefer: ta. I suspect it'd need special permission for that
<bschaefer> mcphail, just needs to be able to read/open it IIRC
 * bschaefer hasnt dug into that code much
<dobey> mcphail: well i couldn't even pair my obd-ii interface in system settings. bt could work, but requires you to do pairing work right now
<mcphail> dobey: bluetooth is such a nightmare on the phone, unfortunately. I couldn't properly connect mine to anything
<dobey> mcphail: well, after the bluez update that let some ble devices work, i managed to get my headset paired
<mcphail> Yes, mine would pair occasionally but would fail often enough to be useless, unfortunately
<dobey> well that was on my mako, which i don't use for a phone. just for testing. never got bt working on hammerhead
<mcphail> Better get to bed. Guest12103 - if you get any progress can you let me know? Curious to see if this is possible
<Guest12103> I'll try.
<mcphail> Cheers. Goodnight :)
<Guest12103> Thanks for the info!
<popey> bum, missed them
<popey> mcphail: no, i never got bluetooth gamepads working on touch
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-27
<dobey> ps3/ps4 pad might work, but they pair via usb
<popey> i tried a usb controller too via a usb to go adapter
<juenn> hello! just want to ask if i will upgrade ubuntu 12 to 14 will it affect my installed web services? i have installed drupal on it
<duflu> juenn: This would be the wrong channel. Try #ubuntu-desktop
<zedroid> Hello! Is application from libertine allowed to interact with hardware? (Bluez with bluetooth hardware in my case)
<Satyam2345> anyone here
<zedroid> Maybe
<zedroid> Regarding to the Chromium on libertine: I've found logs of Chromium upstart, problemis in the /proc/modules. libkmod: ERROR ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:1638 kmod_module_new_from_loaded: could not open /proc/modules
<zedroid> But I have no idea how to correct this
<mcphail> popey: I knew you'd have tried :p
<jgdx> dednick, ping
<dednick> jgdx: hi
<jgdx> dednick, hey, me and ahayzen are developing Printing (cups) bindings for ubuntu-print-app and ubuntu-system-settings. We really like to share most of it, so we've decided to put them in ubuntu-settings-components. This is just a heads up, as you may be asked to take a look. Also, if you think it may be outside the scope of u-s-c, please let us know.
<jgdx> at this point, it's so large (the MP) that it may warrant its own package, but I'm not sure about these things
<dednick> jgdx: ok!
<dednick> jgdx: sounds like the correct project; but maybe having a separate package would be a good idea
<jgdx> dednick, the only issue with that is that it will need a MIR, since (iirc) all of u-s-s's deps needs to be in main
<Guest11492> Hey :-)
<Guest11492> I’ve a problem with my Aquaris E5, maybe you can help me…
<Guest11492> Yesterday I got a message “only little space left on device” two or three times, the phone became unresponsive and had to be rebooted hard.
<Guest11492> I’ve deleted a folder and /userdata has now ~1.2 GB free space.
<Guest11492> But today the wifi stopped working and upon reboot neither the SIMs nor the wifi can be enabled.
<Guest11492> df -h shows that /android/system is 99% full, but I don’t know if that’s normal.
<Guest11492> Btw.: /dev/loop0 is mounted read-only, maybe that’s a problem.
<Guest11492> Any ideas?
<rambo___> can i install ubunut in my yureka phone
<davmor2> Guest11492: try rebooting now you have space again and the system might become correct
<rambo___> Hi I have this mobile http://www.gsmarena.com/yu_yureka-6987.php  is it possible to install ubunut
<rambo___> Hi I have this mobile http://www.gsmarena.com/yu_yureka-6987.php  is it possible to install ubunut
<Guest11492> davmor2: I’ve rebooted several times. The heavy problems didn’t occur until today, I freed the space already yesterday.
<davmor2> Guest11492: hmm not sure then
<Guest11492> The phone is completely unusable right now, as I cannot use the phone neither any apps that require internet :-/
<Guest11492> sorry: … can neither use the phone nor any apps …
<Guest11492> Should I be able to use systemctl? Returns “Failed to get D-Bus connection: Operation not permitted“ when run as root in the terminal.
<taiebot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/messaging-app/+bug/1659830
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1659830 in messaging-app (Ubuntu) "Searching in the messaging app overlays data" [Undecided,New]
<Guest11492> bye
<n3rd_dude> Hi, I have two questions. #1. Is there a difference between Ubuntu for desktops (x86/arm) and Ubuntu for mobile devices? Specifically from the point of raw hardware access and native development capabilities?
<n3rd_dude> #2. (Hopefully not an unusual question by now), is it possible to install on external sdcard and have uboot, boot by the bootloader on the NAND with Android still is? (Like some SBC's do. I understand the intricacies and requirements for this so a condensed form of the question is, can it be done in practice without touching the NAND?)
<n3rd_dude> *where Android still is...
<dobey> yes, ARM devices are not general purpose hardware, and drivers are typically closed source only, so specific images must be built for each supported device
<NeKit> n3rd_dude, also Ubuntu Touch involves running stripped down Android system inside LXC container for reusing Android blobs
<NeKit> #2 is possible as long as you have some means to boot Linux kernel
<dobey> and no, the android bootloader doesn't boot off SD card normally, so you can't just throw stuff on an SD and expect it to boot
<dobey> you would have to change enough of the phone, maybe in the NAND, to get booting off SD card to work
<NeKit> some devices (not phones) could boot kernel from SD card though
<n3rd_dude> Aha I see. So for starters, the headache the average hacker would have to endure to spin the generic arm Linux distro has been figured out by you guys? (Dunno much about LXC)
<n3rd_dude> dobey, yeah not on mobile :)
<n3rd_dude> And yeah, that's what I thought
<dobey> well ubuntu has been ported to work on several phones and tablets, yes
<n3rd_dude> The usual setup is, you have a bootloader (uboot?) in NAND already configured to look for uboot in sdcard first in most SBC's afaik. Probably not in phones hence the question :)
<n3rd_dude> dobey, the documentation feels very safe and pretty much guarantees portability
<n3rd_dude> What would I need to look out for when porting to a new device (on NAND, no fancy stuff)
<dobey> every Small Block Chevy i've ever built, didn't have any software
<NeKit> except that documentation doesn't cover lots of issues encountered when porting
<n3rd_dude> XD
<NeKit> n3rd_dude, what kind of device?
<n3rd_dude> Nekit, exactly :P
<n3rd_dude> What's more specific? SoC or device name?
<NeKit> it makes sense when you have no way but to reuse Android components, like for phones/tablets
<dobey> single board computers are a little different than phones/tablets, but depending on which one, perhaps not so much
<n3rd_dude> SoC is either MTK6753 or the Helio P10 I believe it is (on the planned project device)
<n3rd_dude> dobey, Nekit, true XD
<n3rd_dude> To both :P simultaneously
<dobey> if you have hardware that can use generic drivers already in the stock kernel, then yeah, just pointing uboot at the right thing with a standard arm install of ubuntu should work
<dobey> pretty sure MTK doesn't fit that description though
<n3rd_dude> Oh? :/ I actually didn't think I would have much of a problem installing as long as nothing happened to the recovery?
<n3rd_dude> So mtk is about as fussy as everyone says?
<dobey> if you have Android stuff to start with, i don't think you can use uboot anyway
<dobey> you need to treat it like any other android device
<n3rd_dude> The GPU is Mali and not PowerVR or SGX
<n3rd_dude> that's one headache I know exists on the generic arm software eco
<dobey> beyond "are the drivers free and in the stock kernel" the specific hardware doesn't much matter
<n3rd_dude> dobey, oh?
<n3rd_dude> Actually that's true. I keep forgetting that at the end of the day we're talking about an Android device
<n3rd_dude> I've only worked with Archarm and SBC's so please pardon my ignorance :)
<n3rd_dude> In the latter case Android bin blobs are a no no where support is concerned but I don't really care. I've just been programmed XD
<n3rd_dude> Okay so, MTK whatever, issues or should I even try it?
<NeKit> do you have full Android tree for your device?
<dobey> if you don't have sane drivers already in the kernel, whether you think binary blobs are bad or not, is irrelevant. you will have to use them
<dobey> and you will have to run a minimal set of android bits for the hal, to get things working
<n3rd_dude> dobey, I know XD NeKit, the devices in question are budget devices with stock Android.
<n3rd_dude> I'm slow. Sorry, I'm actually on Android ATM :P
<NeKit> then prepare for a lot of troubles since likely they even don't have kernel sources released
<n3rd_dude> dobey, you mean to say ubuntu touch doesn't run vanilla?
<n3rd_dude> That it in fact needs a lot of...Mucking about? XD
<NeKit> yes
<dobey> n3rd_dude: it uses a modified kernel specific for each device, and has a small lxc container of android bits, which are necessary to make things work, on the phones/tablets
<n3rd_dude> Nekit I'm doomed :P
<n3rd_dude> Hmm I understand now
<n3rd_dude> That it's a headache from the start XD
<NeKit> no easy ways, sorry :)
<dobey> if you want to use vanilla kernel, get an Intel Atom or something
<n3rd_dude> dobey, Modified kernel, which is why NeKit mentioned source tree?
<n3rd_dude> dobey lol no way
<dobey> n3rd_dude: well, device tree for all the drivers. but we need patches to enable some things which aren't used on android, like apparmor
<n3rd_dude> And yeah, no easy ways for anything ever but I believe this is the best option to have linux in your hands right? Easier than trying to get something like archlinux for arm on a tablet?
<n3rd_dude> (I am talking about phones at this point)
<NeKit> harder probably
<n3rd_dude> dobey right.
<n3rd_dude> Nekit oh?
<NeKit> well, I suppose, for ArchLinux ARM you take stock or vanilla kernel, right?
<dobey> not on an android device
<n3rd_dude> Let me say it here since my subconscious is almost screaming it. I wish arm hardware devs made stuff as clean as x86 -_- sadly not all wishes come true...
<n3rd_dude> Nekit for a start yes
<n3rd_dude> And use binary blobs for all the drivers
<dobey> you have to use the kernel for the device
<n3rd_dude> Especially video
<n3rd_dude> dobey, you mean as a general rule?
<n3rd_dude> Or just here? :p
<dobey> but if you need to enable any features the stock kernel doesn't have built in, you're going to have to rebuild the kernel of course
<n3rd_dude> Yeah which is kinda cleaner?
<n3rd_dude> Isn't it?
<dobey> n3rd_dude: i mean for ARM devices, and specifically ones built around being android kit
<dobey> not cleaner, no
<n3rd_dude> dobey I get what you mean
<dobey> building android kernels is a horrible mess
<n3rd_dude> Android kernel!? God no!
<n3rd_dude> Lol
<n3rd_dude> That IS a f'ing nightmare
<dobey> welcome to the world of ARM
<n3rd_dude> Haha
<n3rd_dude> Thank you! :p
<n3rd_dude> I feel like buying the next ticket out of here already XD
<n3rd_dude> But yeah, I've seen the mess with SBC's. I
<n3rd_dude> know it's worse for mobile
<dobey> they are the same really
<n3rd_dude> 1:1?
<n3rd_dude> The nightmares?
<n3rd_dude> :D
<NeKit> yet for SBC's there is usually some kind of Linux support from manufacturer
<NeKit> phone manufacturers don't care
<dobey> n3rd_dude: android is linux. so all android phones have "some linux support"
<dobey> err
<dobey> NeKit: even
<n3rd_dude> XD
<NeKit> I know, I mean Linux-specific blobs built around glibc
<dobey> anyway, i don't know what kind of device you want to make, but with ARM the annoying apart is going to be device bring-up
<n3rd_dude> Okay I don't want to be grumbling the whole time. So let's say I'm up for it (I am when I have the time), how similar to say a desktop/workstation environment is Ubuntu touch? In the sense of binutils, GCC and the like? You know? "(Ultra) Portable programming device (fantasy)"
<n3rd_dude> Lol that was long XD
<dobey> ubuntu is ubuntu
<n3rd_dude> dobey bring-up as in, getting it going right?
<n3rd_dude> And cool!
<n3rd_dude> That's what I wanted to hear. I guess asking if it was a minimal form would've been better :/
<dobey> yeah, as in getting things booting and running and working correctly in the system. the hard and annoying part of pointing ubuntu to new devices, for example
<NeKit> make sure to avoid MTK devices without source code available
<dobey> well the phone images are pared down yes. they include a read-only /, and are phone images
<n3rd_dude> dobey, I hear you. Nekit, what's up with MTK support anyway?
<NeKit> Chinese vendors don't care about GPL
<n3rd_dude> XD I forgot about that part! How stupid of me :D
<n3rd_dude> Or anything else for that matter...
<n3rd_dude> Here's my guinea pig http://www.umidigi.com/page-umi_super_overview.html
<n3rd_dude> Buying it for something else but I could adopt it for Ubuntu touch at some point
<NeKit> yeah, they likely won't even release kernel source code for it
<n3rd_dude> Hit the brakes on that device?
<dobey> what is your goal exactly?
<n3rd_dude> Would be awesome to push that device with raw Linux though
<n3rd_dude> Oh, I've been interested in Ubuntu touch since it was announced
<n3rd_dude> On top of that
<NeKit> sorry, but wrong device choice then
<n3rd_dude> I'm interested in playing with an actual Linux environment everywhere I go
<n3rd_dude> XD
<dobey> well how big of a device do you want?
<n3rd_dude> Because MTK or the whole bloody thing? :D
<NeKit> because UMI
<NeKit> (I mean, I saw few vendors release source code even for MTK devices, but they seem to be not among them)
<n3rd_dude> Nekit, I thought so :P dobey, for a phone, 5/5.5". Otherwise any tablet is interesting enough but the SoC has to be good
<n3rd_dude> Nekit I believe you are right
<NeKit> (for example https://www.xda-developers.com/vernee-releases-complete-source-code-for-mediatek-x20-based-apollo-lite/)
<n3rd_dude> Chinese vendors dont really like releasing any kind of source. I could dig around the forums though
<dobey> NeKit: then i would just say wait it out until more ubuntu phones/tablets come out, after we get switched over to snappy based system
<n3rd_dude> Their general language barrier is maddening though and I'll be happier going *your* way
<n3rd_dude> Snappy? Like Core?
<dobey> yes
<n3rd_dude> BTW what's the difference between core and say, Ubuntu for arm? Asking because you brought it up :P
<n3rd_dude> Nekit checking your link
<NeKit> I'm not advertising for that device in particular, just an example
<n3rd_dude> The X20 is kind of a beast. Yeah I know :)
<n3rd_dude> *would* you advertise it though? :P
<n3rd_dude> Nekit, $235.93 on eBay. it's approx +34.93 from the device I linked :P
<n3rd_dude> beefier too
<dobey> "ubuntu for arm" isn't a think
<dobey> armhf and arm64 are just architectures that most of the archive also gets built for
<NeKit> hard to say, I would probably advice for something with better support from community, even if not that powerful
<n3rd_dude> dobey so I've seen. Instead Ubuntu has Core?
<n3rd_dude> Oh!
<n3rd_dude> dobey so Ubuntu desktop for arm?
<n3rd_dude> Nekit okay :) I should do my homework then
<dobey> if you have the hardware for it, sure, but i wouldn't recommend it
<dobey> a system based on ubuntu-core would be better suited for most arm devices, when we get all the various bits worked out there
<dobey> ie, ubuntu personal
<n3rd_dude> dobey I'm sorry, I meant does the desktop iso *also* support arm is what i meant.
<n3rd_dude> The reason I used the term Ubuntu arm is because fedora and arch for instance use that sort of terminology
<dobey> no
<dobey> that's not how ARM devices work
<dobey> lots of different bootloaders and such
<dobey> and then binary driver issues and all that
<n3rd_dude> Lol I said iso for a sudden inability to express myself
<n3rd_dude> I know I've got an arm device. I suddenly get dense sometimes XD
<dobey> so there isn't really a general "install this thing on ARM" solution
<n3rd_dude> Yep
<n3rd_dude> Its a nightmare every time
<n3rd_dude> I'm sorry I pulled off topic
<n3rd_dude> I find Ubuntu's new distribution solutions interesting and I think Ubuntu Touch is one or the best ideas I've ever seen.
<n3rd_dude> *of
<n3rd_dude> I'm still here for a while but in case I disappear, thanks NeKit and dobey :)
<tsimonq2> Marius Gripsgard doing a Q&A about UBPorts: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYswrwemiMM
<n3rd_dude> If I may bother you guys again
<n3rd_dude> What's the work in getting Ubuntu touch on an atom platform really?
<n3rd_dude> I never thought of that until Nekit mentioned it
<NeKit> tablet or phone?
<n3rd_dude> Phone?
<NeKit> would be mostly the same to ARM phone, sadly
<NeKit> but no one really tried it, I think
<n3rd_dude> XD is a tablet any different?
<n3rd_dude> You mean working touch on an atom?
<NeKit> on Bay Trail/Cherry Trail tablet you can generally run normal desktop Linux, but there are a lot of device-specific problems
<n3rd_dude> Oh that sounds very interesting
<n3rd_dude> And those problems I will have to iron out on my own way?
<n3rd_dude> And what's the boot loader?
<NeKit> UEFI
<NeKit> so GRUB2 or anything else
<n3rd_dude> That's sort of neat
<NeKit> n3rd_dude> And those problems I will have to iron out on my own way? - yes, or you could search if someone tried to run Linux on specific device and with what results
<n3rd_dude> Good point
<n3rd_dude> I shall look into that. Thanks NeKit :)
<n3rd_dude> One last thing, what's this about touch being mixed with core?
<n3rd_dude> What happens then?
<dobey> n3rd_dude: there is no ubuntu touch. there is only ubuntu.
<n3rd_dude> dobey: Oh I'm sorry XD
<n3rd_dude> But you did say something interesting about snappy on mobile?
<n3rd_dude> (Ubuntu)
<NeKit> regarding your earlier MTK thoughts, javier4 is working on unofficial Ubuntu port for Elephone Vowney Lite (Helio X10)，and so far it's booting to GUI, but that's pretty much all for now in terms of hardware support
<dobey> n3rd_dude: the whole idea is that phone/tablete images and x86 ISOs and whatnot are all built from the same archive. as is the ubuntu-core snap
<dobey> there will be "ubuntu personal" images at some point, built with snaps, and phone/tablet images on new devices at that point will all be based on that
<n3rd_dude> NeKit: cool, thanks :)
<dobey> running unity8/mir and confined and all the good security stuff
<n3rd_dude> dobey, so, basically better modularity? Something like that?
<dobey> i guess something like that
<n3rd_dude> dobey, BTW I started with Ubuntu like 8 years ago. Jumped to arch :P so I know how package management works. Just saying ;)
<n3rd_dude> Stuff has changed though
<n3rd_dude> Thanks again guys. Much appreciated :)
<n3rd_dude> I'm off for now
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-28
<oneliftedvisiona> Hello, anyone home?
<oneliftedvisiona> I'm attempting to port over Ubuntu Touch, however, this is not going anywhere as planned, could anyone possibly help?
<oneliftedvisiona> I'm at the step where you execute "phablet-dev-bootstrap phablet"
<oneliftedvisiona> However it keeps hanging in the same places with first a 502 and then a 503 error.
<oneliftedvisiona> http://imgur.com/a/2WkiO
<oneliftedvisiona> Anyone know what is causing this?
<oneliftedvisiona> Welp, looks like finding help will be harder than I thought
<brunch875> keep in mind it's almost 2 AM in europe
<brunch875> devs are probably sleeping
<oneliftedvisiona> Yeah, just remembered that.
<brunch875> or partying hardcore this friday
<oneliftedvisiona> I have no life this weekend (-_-)
<oneliftedvisiona> That's why I'm taking on a project. lol
<brunch875> which image are you porting?
<brunch875> and by image I mean device
<oneliftedvisiona> Moto G 2015 to start out
<brunch875> good luck!
<oneliftedvisiona> The will start on the Moto X 2015.
<oneliftedvisiona> Can't get everything I need from the repo though.
<sergiusens> oneliftedvisiona, try ubports https://ubports.com/ or /join #ubports
<oneliftedvisiona> That's who got me started first.
<lilrc> Hi, I have bought an BQ Aquaris M10 FHD shipped with Android, in hope to be able to flash it with Ubuntu (the pre-shipped tablets are never in stock). Is there firmware/drivers available for this model?
<lilrc> Nevermind, I think I found it. Will try to install today.
<Jack_> Hi there. How me to install ubuntu on my android samsung galaxy phone
<Jack_> My mean is ubuntu phone
<Walex> Jack_: if it is in this list there are instructions, else you need to write a port yourself: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<Xray2000> Is there already news about android support i have read on the net that guys are working on it?
<aki237> Hi people, I'm new here. I would like to port Ubuntu Touch to Lenovo Zuk Z1. What else do I need to build it?
<NeKit> aki237, you'd better ask in #ubports
<NeKit> but making ports is far from easy so far
<aki237> I know. But why?
<NeKit> lack of up-to-date documentation and a lot of device-specific quirks
<aki237> No offence, but even the generic wiki is bad
<aki237> Just another question According to this ( http://www.gsmarena.com/compare.php3?idPhone1=7511&idPhone2=6327 ), both the devices are similar. Some differences. If the image is available for OnePlus One, I can do the same for Zuk right (for porting)?
<lilrc> Hi, what should I do if I get the error "Unlock operation is not allowed" when trying to unlock my device using "sudo fastboot oem unlock"?
<lilrc> Sorry, my device must have been misconfigured. The volume buttons were inverted... :/
<lilrc> When I run ubuntu-device-flash I get the error "Device BQ_AQUARIS_M10_FHD not found on server [...]"
<lilrc> What should I do?
<lilrc> Nevermind, if I give --device=generic it installs. Let's see how it works...
<lilrc> Now it says "can't flash recovery image"
<lilrc> What am I supposed to do?
<zub> Hi. I asked in #ubuntu but maybe it's more appropriate here. With the change from click to snappy... is Ubuntu SDK still gonna be used?
#ubuntu-touch 2017-01-29
<JanC> zub: AFAIK some version of the Ubuntu SDK will still be used...
<zub> JanC: thanks for reply
<zub> I'm asking because I've found some bug. So I will report it.
<andywork> do I need an app or something in order to backup text messages on my ubuntu phone?
<Walex> andywork: good question, I was wondering myself. I haven't looked yet, but it is a UNIX/Linux system, so most likely the messages are just in a file or set of files, and we can just backup that.
<kml> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> hi
<SebthreeBQM10HD> anyone about?
<popey> sure
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, yay codecs!
<SebthreeBQM10HD> got a video
<SebthreeBQM10HD> it's a mp4
<SebthreeBQM10HD> wanted to play on the tablet, but  get sound, and no picture
<SebthreeBQM10HD> really going to need a lap top or something to play it properly ?
<popey> probably
<popey> hard to know without knowing the codec
<popey> we don't ship all codecs
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, exactly that's what I thought so
<SebthreeBQM10HD> like with desktop ubuntu
<SebthreeBQM10HD> and most other distros to
<SebthreeBQM10HD> since the legal issues
<SebthreeBQM10HD> popey, shame OGG and FLAC hasn't taken over the world
